# We do grow in HS



## MrEDuck (Oct 31, 2013)

It seems many people who think that their drug is the only acceptable one often come in here and ask if anyone in here grows. I know many of us do and we've talked about starting a thread for us to show off pics and talk about growing.
I would like to ask people to keep it civil. There's lots of ways to grow more dank that you can smoke yourself and I believe it's up to the grower to find the way that works best for them.
So here's what I had going on until I had to relocate the plants and turn off the lights for a little while.

This is my Blue Dream who I've named Stella. She's at about 9.5 weeks here and about to be chopped.





And here's some galleries of recent plants of her I've run.
http://imgur.com/a/cyhqR
http://imgur.com/a/n5aqW
And here's a clone of her I reversed with silver thiosulfate to make S1 seeds. 
http://imgur.com/a/ewJTl

Here's a Midas from Rare Dankness I've named Annie at 6 weeks. She should be coming down this weekend according to the friend who is looking after the girls.





And a gallery of her growth from seed until she had to go find safe refuge.
http://imgur.com/a/2cM0c

I was flowering in a 2x2x4 box with a 400W HPS in a cool tube and vegging in an 18gal storage tote with 2 23W CFLs. I was feeding with Jack's Classic 20/20/20 because it was the best the nursery had. I want to switch to either Jack's Citrus or Dyna Gro Foliage Pro when I start back up.

So lets show off our girls HS!


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 31, 2013)

Here she is. Some of the best ive ever grown. Very consistent and one of my all time favorite strains to both grow and smoke.

If i was trapped on an island, this plant would be one of my 3 wishes.


Some nugs of the very first run of it. 



Some clones veggin. Only take about a month to veg her. Vigorous but not wild and out of control.



Here are some clones about half way through flowering. Cant beat the 60 day (+/- a couple) ripeness. Ive chopped at 55 and ive chopped at 65 and 59-62 is prime time.




Some up close flower shots. First one is about a 6 weeks and the second one is probably a few days from finishing.


Im not in HS too often but ive been trying to do more research in here haha. 

Nice post duck


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 31, 2013)

Stella blue looks great! Can't wait.
Ill post pics after I take some on Sunday..not much in full bloom in my room now but plenty of green..I do have 3 or 4 I left to flower longer,last week was chop time..I hope this doesn't get moved duck..and I'm not saying that because of the music and drugs getting relocated..I think the mods will wanna put this somewhere in the grow threads..who knows..I've wanted a little 'collar popping' thread here in hs a long time now..let me know how that midas smokes..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 31, 2013)

Budbro..you never gave a strain name..what was it you grew? Bagseed?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 31, 2013)

...current youngins one week in...aurora indica and critical kush....
...heres one a few weeks in...homebred strain got a few seeds from a bubbleicious x critical.kush cross...heres the last pheno from that batch.......and the buds.......and qwiso...cream.colored almost white...very tasty n potent...
the critical cut I.grow.from....View attachment 2877587View attachment 2877588View attachment 2877606View attachment 2877607View attachment 2877608
cfl plants...View attachment 2877590...just got an led couple weeks ago...this will b my first round flowering w anything besides cfls....last two plants picd are skunk47 & querkle....ill nvr gro tga again tho so no more querkle....Ill.run the skunk agn awesome strain.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 31, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Stella blue looks great! Can't wait.
> Ill post pics after I take some on Sunday..not much in full bloom in my room now but plenty of green..I do have 3 or 4 I left to flower longer,last week was chop time..I hope this doesn't get moved duck..and I'm not saying that because of the music and drugs getting relocated..I think the mods will wanna put this somewhere in the grow threads..who knows..I've wanted a little 'collar popping' thread here in hs a long time now..let me know how that midas smokes..


cannabis is considered a hallucinogenic substance by some....idk know why but it is....so it would.b wrong.to move it if the local ppl want the thread here....n looks like they do....


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 31, 2013)

I've smoked some fairly trippy sats in my day. Museum dose intensity at most.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 31, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I've smoked some fairly trippy sats in my day. Museum dose intensity at most.


ive heard n read of such experiences...I remember once I was real sick and chugged a bunch of cough syrup w hydrocodone in it n smoked a joint n layed there w my eyes closed hallucinating skulls n faces n weird shit behind my closed eyes...very vivid n crazy...I attributed it to the combo...


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 31, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Budbro..you never gave a strain name..what was it you grew? Bagseed?


It was some Grape God by Next Generation. grapefruit x godbud. I tried to edit it but the editor kept saying my 3 sentences i added werent more than 10 characters so i couldnt fix it. haha.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 31, 2013)

I hate that ten character shit....I use dots as filler sometimes...ha


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 31, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Stella blue looks great! Can't wait.
> Ill post pics after I take some on Sunday..not much in full bloom in my room now but plenty of green..I do have 3 or 4 I left to flower longer,last week was chop time..I hope this doesn't get moved duck..and I'm not saying that because of the music and drugs getting relocated..I think the mods will wanna put this somewhere in the grow threads..who knows..I've wanted a little 'collar popping' thread here in hs a long time now..let me know how that midas smokes..


I'll be doing a review as soon as she's cured. She smelled like citrusy goodness so I'm very excited. I've got to run her in a bigger pot though. She's in a 1gal because I was trying to keep her small and I let her get too dry a few times and she didn't like it.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

...y'all ever have one do this?....its an 818Headband I popped couple days ago n she only has the one lil leaf comin up...???....other than that she s good to go....ive had em pop n have an extra leaf but nvr just one


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow. I wonder if she's going to go straight to alternating nodes...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

haha...idk...I see what ur sayin tho maybe thats whats up...i nvr thought abt that...guess well see in a day or two she outta have enuf progress by then to tell.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 1, 2013)

It seems the most likely explanation, though it is like a baby being born with facial hair. Plant's do weird shit sometimes.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

yes they do....n ive learned to wait on em....they usually come around.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> It seems the most likely explanation, though it is like a baby being born with facial hair. Plant's do weird shit sometimes.


baby w facial hair...ha....hey I tel ya some weird shit.my stepson has had hair under his arms since he was like 8years old...like a full lil patch of underarm hair like a young man would have...hell I didnt have hair under my arms til I was like 13-14...hes proud of it n I tel him hes a weirdo...haha...for.real tho that shits not normal.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I hate that ten character shit....I use dots as filler sometimes...ha


yeah thats usually what id do but it was the website messin up. i wrote a couple sentences worth and it refused to post it. Same thing happens on my iphone when i try to post shit. not always but sometimes.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

grrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 1, 2013)

Very nice for CFLs!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Very nice for CFLs!


thanks Duck....cfls did me well...im phasing out of them and into led as I can afford too...picked up an advanced led diamond series a couple weeks ago n will grab another after xmas n thatll b the end of my cfl days...awesome and affordable way to start out tho...u can do well w.cfls if u put the time n effort into it n get a lil creative...im in love w my new light tho n so are my plants..heat is no longer an issue n they cover quite well.......
plus that purple lites cool as shit...haha


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 1, 2013)

I do see them as the future of grow lights but until they're cheaper I'll stick with an HPS.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

I cldnt get my closet how I needed it to b to battle the heat from hid lighting....w hid id have to run ducting n cut holes in walls or.doors....im pretty sure the wife wldnt go for all that...ha...w the led I can just plug it in n grow...they are expensive...but...the no bulb replacement along w the 92watts of power it draws were attractive reasons as well....I was runnin abt 5-600watts of actual cfl watts to accomplish what the led does w 92watts...n abt 10degrees cooler.


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I cldnt get my closet how I needed it to b to battle the heat from hid lighting....w hid id have to run ducting n cut holes in walls or.doors....im pretty sure the wife wldnt go for all that...ha...w the led I can just plug it in n grow...they are expensive...but...the no bulb replacement along w the 92watts of power it draws were attractive reasons as well....I was runnin abt 5-600watts of actual cfl watts to accomplish what the led does w 92watts...n abt 10degrees cooler.


Where did you get your led MrVega any links to it?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Where did you get your led MrVega any links to it?


Advanced Leds.com....8004016307...I clld em n placed the order by fone...recieved three business days later by fed ex...u have to b home to sign...no tax free shipping awesome cust service....


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Advanced Leds.com....8004016307...I clld em n placed the order by fone...recieved three business days later by fed ex...u have to b home to sign...no tax free shipping awesome cust service....


Okay thanks for that, It wont let me rep you Thanks again


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Okay thanks for that, It wont let me rep you Thanks again


ur welcome bro.....no prblem


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lookin good vega. Just ordered 2 300w panels to replace my 600w hps. Ill still be using it though when i expand but itll have a mh probably since my leds are red dom. This is my first time goin hard with leds and ive only messed with em a few but theyve always looked good. Even the cheap 25w $25 led panels on ebay are nice for clones. And with no heat and no bulbs to replace theyre better than hangin a cfl in your clone box. I still have one from 5 years ago that i use for clones or when i transplant clones or seedlings to a big pot before they hit the HID in veg


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Lookin good vega. Just ordered 2 300w panels to replace my 600w hps. Ill still be using it though when i expand but itll have a mh probably since my leds are red dom. This is my first time goin hard with leds and ive only messed with em a few but theyve always looked good. Even the cheap 25w $25 led panels on ebay are nice for clones. And with no heat and no bulbs to replace theyre better than hangin a cfl in your clone box. I still have one from 5 years ago that i use for clones or when i transplant clones or seedlings to a big pot before they hit the HID in veg


thanks man....they are "the shit" imo....ima go w one more like I have or maybe the nxt step up to hang beside this one...that should.cover the whole.closet n stacked three wide n two deep I should b able.to run 6plants at a time....this is my little goal at the moment anyway.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 1, 2013)

Id set 4 in verticle position and the plants in the center,with one above...watch what happens then.(I tend to over do things)
Nice work tho vega...


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't count as an HS OG or anything but I feel like I've learned enough from here to contribute.

But looking at Duck's and especially Vega's girls I almost don't want to lol. Seriously good work guys.

This is my tent right now, Blueberry Headband, Green Poison, and Lost Coast OG, all ~16 days in.

 
And for shits and giggles here's a painting I made in honor of my friend's dog who just passed. She was so awesome RIP.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice tent..your temps(if an issue) can be lowered if you didn't use reducers on your hood..more air flows through 6in than 4in...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Id set 4 in verticle position and the plants in the center,with one above...watch what happens then.(I tend to over do things)
> Nice work tho vega...


if I could afford it id cover the walls n ceiling w em....ha...$300 a pop...n I got the smallest one they have...ha
thanks rory


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> I don't count as an HS OG or anything but I feel like I've learned enough from here to contribute.
> 
> But looking at Duck's and especially Vega's girls I almost don't want to lol. Seriously good work guys.
> 
> ...


nice job man...nice setup too....cool painting..."spacedog"...I think theres a strain named after him...
and thanks....


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 1, 2013)

nice painting also..sucks when friends have to leave...best wishes for your friend.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 1, 2013)

Yay I feel loved!

Rory my temps aren't an issue as long as I don't grow in summer. But my extraction fan is also 300 cfm so the 4" to 6" doesn't affect it too much. But I appreciate the advice.

And thanks Vega! Seriously your girls look amazing. Straight A quality right there. We used to call her "Space Bitch" because even if she was outside she would run in the minute we started smoking. I know their noses are a million times stronger and all but damn she was quick to get inside when we were smoking lol. 12 years ain't too bad for a mutt though.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 1, 2013)

Spacedog is def a strain...
Vega..picture an entire room where the walls ceilings and floors are led..I've often thought of taking two suntanning beds,place them on their end and make a box...
The things I think of on an outrageous scale...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Spacedog is def a strain...
> Vega..picture an entire room where the walls ceilings and floors are led..I've often thought of taking two suntanning beds,place them on their end and make a box...
> The things I think of on an outrageous scale...


I can see it now rory...im rite there w ya n its fricken beautiful...except I.dont think we need em on the floor I dont think the plants absorb light.from.the underside of the leaf...but thats all good we'll just squeeze em in up top somewhere..hang em or somthin since the ceilings covered...haha(im.fried excuse me)....

seriously tho I feel ur ideas n thats what it takes for awesome indoor growing imo...creativity...I had abt 600actual watts of cfl(bout 30bulbs) in a 2 x 3 space at one point....I just started in this closet bout a month ago...moved from.diff house...so im just now startin to build it really...u got me convinced I need and want three eventually now...thatll.blow it out.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> nice painting also..sucks when friends have to leave...best wishes for your friend.


I dont even wanna think abt havin.to.face that day w my dog....she truly is my best friend...no doubt


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

im wrong rory they can get light from under....light up.the floor!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm curious as to what total light saturation would do to yeild and potency in a side by side analysis of a traditional grow comparison


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

itd fkn smash it I gaurantee it....on yield...idk abt potency


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 1, 2013)

Id tend to think the more ya put into anthing the better it will be...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 2, 2013)

so.heres.the headband unileaf.....idk what shes.gonna.do


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 2, 2013)

Rory I have a friend who is growing with T5VHOs and calls his setup the tanning bed. He gets great results. If you want to up potency you should supplemenent with some UVB. High UVB seems to not only promote the production of THC but the production of THCV in particular which is the cannabinoid with the trippiest effects. I think it's Arcadia makes T5s that actually put out enough UVB to make a difference.


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I THINK PPL ARE MAD CUZ THERE HASENT BEEN ONE RUDE COMMENT. GO FUCK YOURSELF GENERAL MARIJUANA GROWING. AND VEGAS SHIT IS DOPE AS FUCK. AND DUCKS. AND RORY. THE REAL HS OG's mofuckin haters stay out of HS if u dont like it why the fuck are you visiting and asking duck if he can even gro or whatever took place.. I just think its jealousy and its a little funny. cuz were not saying how much better we cud do than the ppl who posted pics and were notshitting on everything possible. fucking amazed that ppl even give a shit about us down here in HS. mind ur own fuckin business prick


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

atidd11 said:


> I THINK PPL ARE MAD CUZ THERE HASENT BEEN ONE RUDE COMMENT. GO FUCK YOURSELF GENERAL MARIJUANA GROWING. AND VEGAS SHIT IS DOPE AS FUCK. AND DUCKS. AND RORY. THE REAL HS OG's mofuckin haters stay out of HS if u dont like it why the fuck are you visiting and asking duck if he can even gro or whatever took place.. I just think its jealousy and its a little funny. cuz were not saying how much better we cud do than the ppl who posted pics and were notshitting on everything possible. fucking amazed that ppl even give a shit about us down here in HS. mind ur own fuckin business prick


damn....why dont u say how u REALLY feel...haha...

thanks man


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 3, 2013)

lol I tried man..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

y'all think this plants gonna pack on any resin?!?!....just one week in...wowsers


----------



## qroox (Nov 3, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Here she is. Some of the best ive ever grown. Very consistent and one of my all time favorite strains to both grow and smoke.
> 
> If i was trapped on an island, this plant would be one of my 3 wishes.
> 
> ...


what did u grow mate?


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 3, 2013)

qroox said:


> what did u grow mate?


It was Grape God by Next generation. I tried to edit that response because i saw i didnt give the name and a few other things but the site was messed up and it refused to let me edit it.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

Atidd,you're one crazy dude lol!!
This is the reason duck started this thread..too many haters around..and to try to talk to nice peeps ya gotta go through verbal abuse from some guy trying to make a name for himself..and when ya leave and come back to a thread..ya get harrased again..here in hs,were all trying to be kind!!
Gonna try and post some pics tonight,having a hard time finding a trusted ride to my grow,the wife got called into work..but half you guys have seen my work anyhow


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

Vega..which fine lady is that? Those leds seem to work for you! I'm thinking of grabbing up a high watt led to supplement in the summer,running 4 600watt hps can cause quite an eletric bill when the ac runs constantly..I haven't done much research as of lately..last time I went shopping I was looking at a 'solar storm',but that was last summer..any suggestions on a 1000w hps equivalent?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

Id like to take one 600 out and move the other 3 in a triangle position with an led in the middle...and then I won't crack my head when I walk in..lol(the hood is mighter than the head as we all know!)


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 3, 2013)

so many fuckin haters its crazy. mad cuz they are sober and clueless as fuck lol. hense the reason "they" think we here in HS can't grow mother earths plants. HAHA now ain't that something


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

Dude you know this is my home..99% of my posts are here..I once in a while venture over to strain reviews but I rarely leave comments..I don't like to argue and that's what a lot of members are here to do unfortunatly...


----------



## technical dan (Nov 3, 2013)

rory I dont have any exp with solar storms but I've got a little solar flare from that same company and am happy with it. Had it for the last 5? maybe months with no problems as long as 12"+ is maintained from the canopy. Costs way more than a china express but I'm hopping it will last much longer. Hope ya dont mind I dont post often in HS but I'm frequently lurking aboot.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Vega..which fine lady is that? Those leds seem to work for you! I'm thinking of grabbing up a high watt led to supplement in the summer,running 4 600watt hps can cause quite an eletric bill when the ac runs constantly..I haven't done much research as of lately..last time I went shopping I was looking at a 'solar storm',but that was last summer..any suggestions on a 1000w hps equivalent?


thats the Critical Kush...awesome strain...side by side w the aurora indica same age..same everything...here's the aurora...View attachment 2880847...I hvnt found anything yet that can match up potency wise compared to the crit...been runnin it in n off for a while now....the solar storms look good...I got.sold on the advanced leds by watching them.perform on other ppls grows...go to their website n chk their diamond series and diamond series cree...theyre pricey but top notch quality...im thinking their bigger lights can def.replace a hid 1000watter...they put off almost no heat...I can lay my palm flat on the face of the light n hold it there...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

heres their 8000watter


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

8000? I'm assuming you meant 800..if not I'm buying one today..lol
Dan..no worries..not my thread,and I'm happy to see ya..did you ever run blackwater again?..thanks for the advice..now I gotta yank down a few bitches to pay for the light..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

Dan..do ya need em higher off the plants for coverage? You said as long as their 12in or higher? What's the optimum height above the plants for,say,the led equivalent of a 1000w hid?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

I keep my 600s about 3ft from the canopy


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

yeah I meant 800...ha...my bad...go.chk their site they got an assortment


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Dan..do ya need em higher off the plants for coverage? You said as long as their 12in or higher? What's the optimum height above the plants for,say,the led equivalent of a 1000w hid?


they recommend 20inches for.the.one I have...theyre very powerful n they say theyll.bleach the plant if too close...mines abt 18inches atm


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hmmm,even WHITER weed..lol
It would be supplemental in my scenario..id hang it higher for added light in the middle where my footprint was a little 'lite'(pardon the pun,I had to)


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

Duck,thanks for this thread..by now id be harrased by 20 trolls for asking simple questions..it'd be like dora the explorer with 20 grumpy ol trolls who live under the bridge.lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

Vega,thanks for the input..do you think leds could be effecient in say,my 10x10 room with about 50 ladies?(yes I cram them in there)


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

id.convert to all led if I.was u but thats just me...the light I have puts out 11diff spectrums of lite...core.coverage is 2 x 2...I have the DS100...that 800 covers like 5 x 5...im completely pleased w the.performance of the lite and the plants reaction...theyve stacked really.well and grown like crazy...they love it...ive nvr used hid so I cant say.for.sure but imo w the spectrums.the advanced leds put out along w them being so powerful theyre better than hid...I hope.that comment doesnt bring the haters out...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

start lookin at how.much wattage.they draw and the temps and the no bulb replacememt...and they start.to look bttr n bttr


----------



## technical dan (Nov 3, 2013)

Blackwater?
I do not have any exp with HPS or MH my preferred height is 16 or so inches IDK about the spread with a bigger one but I'd say start it off at 18" above canopy and try moving it +/- 2inches and see what the plants think. LEDs tend to bleach leaves and otherwise stress plants at less than 12(ish) inches above canopy.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry dan,confused you with another dan(no offense meant)...I guess ill replace one light and see what happens...gonna be after xmas..gotta put up xmas lights first!!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

Also..can't post my new pics guys!?! Don't know why..ill keep trying..wanna ahow off my fruity chronic juice and others...boo my internet!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 3, 2013)

If you keep having problems email them to me and I'll post em for you Rory. Though it might not be till tomorrow because I'm tired. We dosed in the late afternoon so we were up pretty late for us.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

In the mail now..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks duck..between the wife and the connection..my internet is usually restricted to my forrest gump phone..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 3, 2013)

Its harvest time!
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UqQVpJSUnjI


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 4, 2013)

I'll get em up as soon as I finish breakfast. 
I'm just a little slow today, a weekend without my daughter has my legs feeling like I ran a marathon 
And apparently my internet is feeling as slow as I am this morning. Maybe I shojld give the router a cup of coffee?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm slower than both..after the a.c. install yesterday,I slept all morn and my back is fuuuuuucked....that ac weighed a ton!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeahwell they don't rate the things in tons for nothing!
My internet is still being screwy. I'm trying to figure out how to ul from my phone. I fucking hate not being able to do what isaid I'd do. Murphy can go fuck himself with his law...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 4, 2013)

His ale sucks also..lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 4, 2013)

Damned internet was down all day but here's Rory's ladies:
I know this is his Fruity Chronic Juice and she is one frosty bitch. Sucks about the unauthorized pollen.




















Group shots of flower. And you can see the new AC.















Some of the vegging girls















For once when someone posts pics on this website and claims they're not theirs it's true!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

nice.garden.rory....looks like u can get a nice pull off that room....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

that fruity chronic.looks fire....


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks duck! I tried to rep..
Thanks vega but if you look close I rotate 10-15 in and around and out every week or two..keeps me happy..new a.c. is gonna set it off..extra light!?!? I think so.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 4, 2013)

And actually the last pic on the bud strip of pics is my pure afghan..tha good good.more of her for sure..I think I got 10 flowering and 16 or so in the clonebox...all botanicare with a little foxfarm,myco,molasses,r.o. water,airstone,promix bx..4X 600w knock off electronic ballasts with aircooled hoods,ushiro bulbs,2200btu ac now..16 T-5vho bulbs on a


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 4, 2013)

Fucking phone
On a homemade trellis with some oldschool 8ft T-12(the big ones) hung at the top of the ceiling for clearing up any dark space..
Thanks again duck!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 4, 2013)

By the way..don't forget stella blue..the last two pics..another that I can't wait for...


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 4, 2013)

Oops. I'd only seen the thumbnails and got them mixed up. My bad bro.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

( quiet bump)..come on guys..I know there's more of us hs regulars growing..what's the good good?


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 5, 2013)

Nah I'm not growing atm 

I need to get a new place because at this place a bug spray guy comes once a month and I already tried to ask the land lord to let me do it myself. I can still grow shrooms though. Just gotta make sure I'm here when the bug dude comes to cover it all up. I've been going through a hardcore slacking phase.

My landlord told me he'd never come snooping around as long as I pay him... so not worried about that. And I think he makes me get the bug guy because my place is attached to the LL's sandwich shop.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 5, 2013)

That sucks bro. I don't think I'd want to be growing with shit getting sprayed monthly.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

But there are sandwiches next door..lol
Pics?..no worries if not...


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 5, 2013)

Dunno when that pic was taken. Not my car... but building on the left = me. Both places. Ghetto. I know. Hopefully moving out in Jan, so I don't care =P

pic gone


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 5, 2013)

Really am about to go puke now


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 5, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> That sucks bro. I don't think I'd want to be growing with shit getting sprayed monthly.


Ya that's what I've thought.... I gotta breathe it in, and it undoubtedly gets on everything


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ha..was talking bout the shroom grow..sail inn..food any good?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

Minus the bug spray...lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

You'll get a dope crib soon dude..it could be worse..I lived with a retarded yellow lab and a manic depressive junkie and you couldn't drink the water.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 5, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Ha..was talking bout the shroom grow..sail inn..food any good?


Ya i figured either the food or shrooms. I'm pretty twisted. Pics gone thoughl had a moment of clarity


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

No gows still...oh well..it'll happen.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 7, 2013)

the unileaf headband.......comin around still looks funny tho...the green love potion looks like it gonna b a good plant...
...Aurora Indica and Critical Kush both packin on resin quite well...the crits a little ahead...if anybody has any experience w aurora id love to hear abt.the strain...the smoke..all.that...this is my first go.w.her.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice vega! I'm a new daddy also..my project strain I call 'afro samurai' popped..this will be the 3rd of my cannadentialXblackwater ...I hope its special!
Lots of potroast for christmas...stay tuned!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 7, 2013)

They are looking frosty allready!! The critical is sexy!
I smoked critical and cataract kush..both very nice..aurora tho I've never toked..sorry. hope she gets 
Ya blazed tho!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 7, 2013)

thanks Mr.Rory....ur strain sounds awesome n def gonna b special...can't wait2c...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 7, 2013)

ive always.been interested in the Blackwater...nvr had a chnc to grow it yet...wanna do LA confidential too


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 7, 2013)

My black water hermies here and there..very finiky also..but I took pollen,made seeds,grew a female from those,hit her with pollen..now trying those seeds on a first run..blackwater was dank,cannadential was dankish but the 'money maker' as far as speed and weight..I'm hoping to get a first class ninja..I'm no breeder but its an intrest..perhaps ill have a facility I can use one day..well call it the hippy super lab..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 7, 2013)

Cannadential clone was given to me by an ex 'friend'..was yellowish with resin when finished..beautiful,but didn't have that danky good good taste...high was a 7ish..I hope by crossing it with the blackwater,ill get the taste,the yeild,and maybe some colors..one blackwater,which I sadly neglected to clone,and it wouldn't reveg,was purple straight from seed..it was unreal how it stayed purple from birth!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 8, 2013)

Only true purp plant I ever had hermied....sucks....I made a cross w it and the offspring have not hermied so far...also ime when a hermie pollinates a 100% female the seeds will be fem...all fem...in my experience anyway....worked that way 100% of the time for me so far


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 8, 2013)

That's what I hear but also for it to be stable the mother needs to be grown from regular seeds.or that's my understanding..either way,if I get dank,it worked..lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 8, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> That's what I hear but also for it to be stable the mother needs to be grown from regular seeds.or that's my understanding..either way,if I get dank,it worked..lol


Hermaphrodism isn't increased by properly feminizing seeds by taking females that don't show hermaphroditic tendencies and using silver to make them make male flowers. Reg beans will give rise to herms just as easily if the mothers aren't selected. And sometimes you run across a plant that is absolutely amazing in every other regard but you end up with a few seeds in each run. I had a Jack that was like that that I ran for awhile. Great pot and if people bitch because there's 2-3 seeds in an ounce they should be slapped. I went through 200 females to find 3! Most breeders don't do selections that large.


----------



## Impman (Nov 8, 2013)

im growing. I have 6 seedlings going ...some Sharksbreath from a master grower back East. and a master bater.

Also, some white widow
Confidential Cheese, Purple Urkle


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 8, 2013)

So what strains do you guys have planned for the future? Next cycle I'm planning on SCROG'ing a Martian Mean Green by DNA and a Strawberry Cough x Sour Diesel by Sagamartha. Super excited for the Martian Mean Green its Sharksbreath (Jamaican Lambsbread x Great White Shark) crossed with G13 Haze. I don't even care its pretty much guaranteed to go past 10 weeks I just love my sativas.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 8, 2013)

Not entirely sure. I need to sample the Midas I was running and decide if I want to give her another try right away. Otherwise I've got some Pineapple 11Xs which are a Bros Grimm Apollo 11 preservation and some Kali Mist F2s from a friend that are going to get run as soon as I get a new tent.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 8, 2013)

Damn that Pineapple 11x sounds seriously tasty. Wish I had friends making crosses like that ha.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm really excited to run both of them. The Bros Grimm Apollos sounded like something I would have loved so I'm glad to have run across these. Hopefully the PE should help beef up the yield and improve the already fruity flavor. The KM F2s are from a friend and his KM mom makes my mouth water and I can't wait to try her and his KM male is a fantastic stud based on the crosses I've seen that he's made with it.


----------



## Impman (Nov 8, 2013)

rory, check out Orca paper or even flat white paint.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c020_4EdIW0

otherwise I love your grow


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 8, 2013)

Yea I looked at orca on youtube with their 60watt incandescent test..I was impressed..I'm setting up a new room since I got the new breaker panel..$s allways tight..lol..ill get some orca soon enough..btw..I think you and I have the same a.c..lol
Dutch..you'll love the mmg if you get the right pheno..the sharksbreath is the dankness..I had the lambsbread pheno but I let it got cause I'm A STUPID MOTHER FUCKER!!!
Yes I had the holy grail I feel..let someone keep it while I moved and they didn't have the patience..and tossed it..I'm dumb..but,if you get the foxtails and 2foot buds soaked in resin with that lemon skunk sat smell.you know what you got then..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks imp! I work hard at it..I may take more pics this Sunday,I lollypopped everthing after movving em all out and scrubbing down with bleach solution(pollen woes..)..and in need to punish some girls in the veg room also..naughty one they are...maybe ill clone some more..ahh..work is never done..(allready dreading the dirt mixing..I need a concrete machine)


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 8, 2013)

Dutch..next for me is something from apothecary seeds and sannie...a little from both and I'm not sure what..I wish sannie had that huckleberrry in stock!! I drool when I see those pics..other than that around christmas ill have the 'potroast' bagseed done..a lot this time..then,stella blue and my creation 'afro samurai'..I have the pure afghan coming in a few also..so,its a variety for me..


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 8, 2013)

You can pump water you know. Just sayin


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 8, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Dutch..next for me is something from apothecary seeds and sannie...a little from both and I'm not sure what..I wish sannie had that huckleberrry in stock!! I drool when I see those pics..other than that around christmas ill have the 'potroast' bagseed done..a lot this time..then,stella blue and my creation 'afro samurai'..I have the pure afghan coming in a few also..so,its a variety for me..


Yeah I'm just pissed sannies stopped taking CC from the US now. I've been wanting to run Chocolate Rain for a bit now and just haven't. LOL I love the show Afro Samurai so thats sweet you're breeding it. Whats the genes?

Thanks for the heads up on the Martian. Can't wait to start it come the new year!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 8, 2013)

Chocolate Rain is an E$ko strain, you can get his beans at TSD.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm almost getting sick of thanking you for your knowledge duck.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 8, 2013)

Glad to be of help man. I have a friend who has grown A LOT of both of their gear and really liked the CR.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah looking at Sannies site always turns into a half hour ordeal trying to decide what looks best. Pretty much everything there is fire. I personally have had some great results lately from Emerald Triangle, but they don't have the rep someone like escobar has. Very happy with their Blueberry Headband. 3rd time growing it for me and 3rd different pheno but the other 2 were bomb so I think this run will be just as good.


----------



## JJ05 (Nov 9, 2013)

I grow  from left to right we have Purple Skunk, Somango, Lemon G and Blueberry


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice thread! Beautiful pics in here, i knew you super smart trippers had to have some nice gardens, old pics off the phone


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 9, 2013)

[email protected] has the real good good duck!..and yes water can be pumped..I got one of those crinkle hoses and its the best invention ever..hooked to my pump in a 30gal res,I can crimp the waterflow with a finger and thumb..I actually get to enjoy getting the ladies wet!!
Jj..your blueberry is nice dude! Huge!..I wanna do an outdoor grow this year...
Dutch..afro is blackwater(my purple pheno)Xcannadential..I keep taking the same pollen from the blackwater and getting freaky with the cannadential..gonna grow one more out,hit her with the pollen again..then I'm gonna go with 10 seeds and grow em out to find a keeper..would like to grow more out but space is limited.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 9, 2013)

Dutch..I feel confident if sannie said it has to be cash only..you'd get your shit no doubt..suck his cc orders can't happen..I hear its from the service not wanting to be 'affiliated'..altho that's what I hear..don't know for sure.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 10, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Dutch..I feel confident if sannie said it has to be cash only..you'd get your shit no doubt..suck his cc orders can't happen..I hear its from the service not wanting to be 'affiliated'..altho that's what I hear..don't know for sure.


I've heard his beans will also become available through TSD soon. You'll still be able to deal with him directly if you want. The whole situation sucks. It's happened before and people got their beans when they sent him cash.
Rory my comment about pumping water was inspired by your talk of mixing soils. Just being a snide hydro duck 

I'm fucking stoned this morning.
Nice looking plants guys! I wish I could do outdoor.


----------



## Impman (Nov 10, 2013)

Im installing my second 600 today. plants are taking off. I am going to transplant them soon using UBs upcanning tek. score the root ball on four sides then remove the first few sets of leaves and score the trunk.....then you plant it deep up to the next set of leaves. suppose to create root growth out of the trunk and make the root ball start producing roots like crazy. 

hey, how long have you been breeding Duck? what do you look for in a male? just vigorous growth, or are there more subtle characteristics too look for? That is a fucking broad question and I am sure that is the art of growing right there. Finding the right male and female combo.... it has to be true love to get that perfect strain.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 10, 2013)

The seed run just completed was the start of me breeding. I've read a lot about plant breeding in general an MJ specific. The only way to truly judge a male's value as a stud is to grow his daughters, preferably from a few known good mothers. This requires growing out potentially thousands of plants to find a good male. The fact that I don't have the resources to grow a thousand plants to find a good parent means that I plan on sticking with what I know and making femmed seeds by using silver thiosulfate. 
Depending on what traits are sex linked in cannabis (on the equivalent of the human X chromosome, the first example that springs to mind is color blindness in humans) males might offer some significant advantages because they will always be true breeding for those traits in their daughters. But that's sort of an unqunatifiable edge right now and I am good at selecting female plants.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 10, 2013)

Haha ducks love water..lol..I wanna go hydro,but like the women are afraid to leave abusive men,my partner is also afraid of the unknown..I'm working on borrowing a buddys 7 pot aero chamber just to show him how easy it is..I mean,my clones grow in the same type of system...he's just weird..and I'm the one that mixes..so no sweat off his back..lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 10, 2013)

Set up a 5 gal DWC bucket and run it side by side with a 5gal soil plant. When he sees the difference in growth and can't tell the finished products apart he'll come around. Run an even mix of dyna gro protekt and foliage pro. Adjust the concentration so the EC remains steady as the plant drinks and watch her rock!


----------



## bushwickbill (Nov 10, 2013)

Just finished a Barneys Farm LSD grow. It is some skunky stuff, it'll get ya too. Major couchlock. Also one of the best plants I have grown, it produced very well and I was able to keep it pretty short at about 3 feet. Monstrous buds. I should be set for the winter.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 10, 2013)

I got a 7 site aero garden with advanced nutes whole lineup ready to go duck..my buddy who has it is in chicago till the 16th..then I'm gonna show him..hell come around..he's not dumb,just shy about the unknown..his argument is.'if one dirt pot goes wrong,I'm out half a plant(we split everything)..if I use a mono tek..and something goes wrong,I'm out the whole crop.'...then I point to my aero cloner and shake my head..
On a lighter note..just got a qp of some pakistani valley!!! Wow its nyyyyyyycccce...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 11, 2013)

Critical Kush.....


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 11, 2013)

Lookin good vega..she's beefin up nice!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks rory....here's the aurora...ain't so bad herself...


----------



## Impman (Nov 12, 2013)

two 600s going now. I think in 6 days I am up canning them and putting in 3 gallon bags. I think those seedlings will go into flower with them. I might make two of them outdoor/indoor winter plants. I will build them a space with a heater in the garage for night time then on nice winder days I will have them outside


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

What's the low temps in the winter there? You're not gonna clone? No training? Seedlings right to flower?..not sure if I understand the seedling thing..let my stoned ass look at the pictures..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yea so I'm assuming all into flower..no clones? No extra space at that point I suppose...what's your plans for next crop?


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 12, 2013)

Duck those are some beatiful plants, keep up the good work
Looks like some chronic lls


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 12, 2013)

Little something something I'm working with myself haha, ready to harvest!!


----------



## Impman (Nov 12, 2013)

I can't afford to clone... I would have to build a space for it ...get a light... I mean its not that expensive I'm just that poor.... Well, I will be into 12/12 in about 14 days.... Those seedlings will just have to go into flower with the rest of the crop.... IN winter here at night can get as low as 45 in the dead of winter and the days will be 50-65 at its coldest... I think a outdoor plant here would do OK in the winter... better than the summer anyways...there is so much outdoor for sale around here it is stupid... it is like shwagg weed when compared to the top shelf....but it is still hella bomb ...but one gets accustomed to super dank with all these clubs.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

Damn..that sucks..what happens if ya end up with the best ever but haven't saved at least a seed?? Ya hate yourself..lol..been there..


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 13, 2013)

Impman said:


> I can't afford to clone... I would have to build a space for it ...get a light... I mean its not that expensive I'm just that poor.... Well, I will be into 12/12 in about 14 days.... Those seedlings will just have to go into flower with the rest of the crop.... IN winter here at night can get as low as 45 in the dead of winter and the days will be 50-65 at its coldest... I think a outdoor plant here would do OK in the winter... better than the summer anyways...there is so much outdoor for sale around here it is stupid... it is like shwagg weed when compared to the top shelf....but it is still hella bomb ...but one gets accustomed to super dank with all these clubs.


I use an 18gal storage tote with 2 23W CFLs and 2 PC fans for veg. I had everything I needed to make it except for the light sockets that plug in to an outlet directly. 
http://imgur.com/a/Zjjgl#0
You gotta have a place to root clones and keep a mom. What happens if you meet that special lady you want to keep around indefinitely and you don't have a space to keep her? Don't have the one that got away.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 13, 2013)

Si ive started keeping beans from mistakes and pollenations I didn't intend on having but were blessing after all. 1st round went mr. nice medicine mang which at the time took the equatorial sativa dom trait and was def gonna be at least a 11 weeker to finish, I bought dog og from breeders boutique(if ya haven't grown there gear do yourself a favor and grab some dog or deep blue)that was a feminized bean throw nanners for a week one outa 10 plants threw nanners before ya start shouting, and that trait is only from bean if you clone the dog your smoking a recent cannabis cup winner and fire cannabis. anyway the dog pollenated the medicine mang so here is the result! from seed. Only had 2 weeks of veg due to space constraints so I revegged another week hence I think I stressed them into 3 blade fans but all is not lost they seem to be responding quite well. under 12/12 since nov 6th and the terpene profile has me fucken amazed at what this is so far im excited. If any of the crew here that im familiar with would like to try some just ask and you shall receive. Popped three beans all were female believe it or not! I also included the barrel cactus Gatsby who seems to have picked up a hitchhiker into his pot this summer being outside, almost looks like fucken goldenrod , the aloes of course, the peppers thriving in a plastic bag for a planting pot lol, im a hick wtf mang? I also have some deep blue f2's that are an early finisher 7-8 weeks and there's threads here of there potential here its breeders boutique deep blue not anything else, I wont accept secondary genetics if I can help it lmao. Just ordered barney's pineapple chunk and vanilla kush from san's. cant wait to see that potential too alas never enough space. If duck lived closer to me he and I would be fucken sprouting clones in our belly buttons together! I love to see this thread thriving and doing well.


----------



## Impman (Nov 13, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Damn..that sucks..what happens if ya end up with the best ever but haven't saved at least a seed?? Ya hate yourself..lol..been there..


No, that WILL happen.... But I did not plant all the sharksbreath....only half...i think.... ..Ya, Duck I know it is not expensive to do...just a little creativity and I could have a nice mother chamber/ clone box. ..... Im still a rookie. I really should have invested in cloning to begin with.... I had the money once upon a time... my money comes and goes, my money comes and goes and rolls and flows and rolls and throws through the holes in the pockets of my clothes...lord im walking down the line


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 13, 2013)

Impman said:


> No, that WILL happen.... But I did not plant all the sharksbreath....only half...i think.... ..Ya, Duck I know it is not expensive to do...just a little creativity and I could have a nice mother chamber/ clone box. ..... Im still a rookie. I really should have invested in cloning to begin with.... I had the money once upon a time... my money comes and goes, my money comes and goes and rolls and flows and rolls and throws through the holes in the pockets of my clothes...lord im walking down the line


yeah me too! money canbe the root of all evil!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't wanna be rich or wealthy,I just wanna go to the store without having to look at the prices...


----------



## Impman (Nov 13, 2013)

I dont even care about shit at the store LOL... if it was not for my wife I would be living in the mountains with a huge beard and i would forget english... only speak mescaline and owl.... fuck stuff and things.... ....yeah, its bullshit i go to Target and have to search to pick out the dishsoap that is 1 $ cheaper... fml


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 13, 2013)

I make my own laundry detergent from Fels Naphtha soap, borax, and washing soda. Half a bar of soap dissolved into a gallon of hot water and then the borax and washing soda are mixed in a gallon of water. Mix everything up and allow to cool until you have a goopy mess. Half a cup works great. It works out to be about $0.02/load.


----------



## Impman (Nov 13, 2013)

will it work in HE?

and how does it smell?


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 13, 2013)

Supposedly. I don't have one so I can't say for certain.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 13, 2013)

I use tom's of maine religiously. I have a fond love of lavender! Love it! adore it! Wow rory you just made me realize I don't think I have EVER gone into a store without price checking like a nervous tick. What a slice of freedom of the mind not worring about that shit would be for just one year...nice break from the monotony imho.


----------



## Impman (Nov 13, 2013)

how about dish soap? I tried lye soap and I got to say ...there ain't nothing like a good bar of DIAL or some liquid body wash LOL


----------



## Impman (Nov 13, 2013)

mmmm lavender... hypnotic... babies love it


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm still looking for a good dish soap formulation.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 13, 2013)

That was my question about the hi eff washer and the soap..that shits expensive..and I found tonight my soap treay on my washer is leaking..hard to be efficent when you're leaking soap..ugg.
Imp..I'm in the mountains,with a SMALL beard,and a wife..its all the same when you go 'whoooooo...dosed me!?'


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 14, 2013)

I talked to friend who uses it in a high effeciency washer and it works fine for them. A 3pack of Fels and a box of borax and washing soda costs less than a bottle of detergent and makes 12gal of detergent. I'll try to remember to take pics next time I cook up a batch.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 14, 2013)

What exactly is the MAIN purpose for you guys mixing your own if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Impman (Nov 14, 2013)

well I am poor
i mean... to save money. not sure why duck does it... maybe once you become a chemist you see through all the bullshit they try and sell us


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 14, 2013)

Chemists have solutions.lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 14, 2013)

Vtmi..the purpose is the he soap is like 12$ a gal!! I got 3 kids..that's a lot of washing to do! And probably why my washer is fucking up..dammit!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ill make a batch and call it 'wing and hammer'...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 14, 2013)

hey guys get this breeders boutique just dropped the dog og as of today. If I were you and you haven't tried this strain I would encourage you like a drill instructor to go grab yourself as much as you can afford! Prob top 5 I have had in say oh 10 years at least! Quite by accident I found this strain from a friend here from Europe, trust me guys you can thank me later!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 14, 2013)

shoooby doobie dooo I am floating on a cloud today chemical free go figure! Wonder what goodies I have stored in my fat cells lmao? Oh guys here http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/index.php?route=common/home


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 14, 2013)

I got too many stains now to work out..lol,but thanks for the heads up..I wish I could get my 2nd room done..there would be soooo much more gear I will run..if I sell some property soon ill have the extra cash...let's keep our toes crossed.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 14, 2013)

property is killer investment imho. In all seriousness rory if you can grab that strain dude you wont be sorry. I am gonna make a 10 gallon flower pot outa lego's and use it lmao, pics to follow shortly.


----------



## Impman (Nov 14, 2013)

Your gonna have to name whatever you grow "Legos"... lol....shit thats got a nice ring.....name pot after toys....l This shit is called Vultron, or G.I. Joe, Cabbage Patch Kids, ....Frisbee..... Nerf. Lol. too bad Im not a breeder... I got names for days.......

I think Im gonna start a 'Good Name For a Bar" thread hehe......... The Drunken Squirrel, The Old Donkey, The Skuxx, Rory's Revenge, ... The Hammered Nail. there was. a local radio station game here called 'Gay Bar or Steak House?" .... tha shit was hilarious.... cuz most steak houses have super gay names..... sometimes one would be called Dave's Steakhouse. and it was like a gay bar in Frisco... lOl


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 14, 2013)

Impman said:


> well I am poor
> i mean... to save money. not sure why duck does it... maybe once you become a chemist you see through all the bullshit they try and sell us


I do it to save money and because I despise paying to ship water when I don't have to. Being a chemist meant I knew how to look for how to do it.



rory420420 said:


> Vtmi..the purpose is the he soap is like 12$ a gal!! I got 3 kids..that's a lot of washing to do! And probably why my washer is fucking up..dammit!


$12/gal is a really good price for HE detergent. This would make 12 gallons for less than that though.


----------



## Impman (Nov 14, 2013)

no shit.... they should at least sell the mix in a box that says " Just add hot water and stir!!!" ....could cut the price in half and they would still make a fortune..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 14, 2013)

The gay bar in tulsa...'heads or tails'..lol
The generic he soap is 12$..others are way more
Lego block grow pot? Wonder if you could leave one out here and there and make a forrest gump pot(instead of smart pots)lol..


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 15, 2013)

Bumpdate:

Girls are looking good at ~ 30 some odd days I lost count.

Tent Shot: 

Lost Coast:


Green Poison:


And best for last, the Blueberry Headband. Love this strain. 3rd pheno I've got true, but she produces tons of top quality smoke every time.

.
I think this is the first Christmas I'm actually excited for since I was seven lol.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 15, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> The gay bar in tulsa...'heads or tails'..lol
> The generic he soap is 12$..others are way more
> Lego block grow pot? Wonder if you could leave one out here and there and make a forrest gump pot(instead of smart pots)lol..


Why not just make pots out of landscape fabric. That's all a smart pot is.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 15, 2013)

Well that's just dumb pots..lol
Dutch..nice shit man!! That lost coast has me interested..I sold my property today so in 2 weeks ill have my extra room done and will have room for the 'genetic superbowl' it will become. Perhaps I might look into l.c....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 17, 2013)

...critical kush is loaded w resin...week two...I've nvr had one w so much at week two. ..she's a special pheno

...Green Love Potion is lookin impressive. ..

Remember that lil headband w the one leaf?...she didnt get rite for a while n even looked a lil worse before she started to get bttr...I think she's gonna make it...


----------



## Impman (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice book selection Dutch.. and grow hehe....



I up-canned today. I 
scored the root ball with a razor per UB tek. excited to see the results, hoping not too much shock. 12/12 next 5 days or so....


----------



## Impman (Nov 17, 2013)

nice grow Vega! hope you dont have to shut it down cuz of the bullshit your dealing with...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 17, 2013)

Impman said:


> nice grow Vega! hope you dont have to shut it down cuz of the bullshit your dealing with...


Def not...got that already worked out goin to set the closet up this evening actually. ...thanks man....actually gotta cool little spot to rent otf my buddy til I find a more permanent spot...he's renti me the upstairs of his house...I'm coachin him thru his first grow at the moment..he just sprouted his first two seedlings....he's got a couple extra closets


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 17, 2013)

Impman said:


> nice grow Vega! hope you dont have to shut it down cuz of the bullshit your dealing with...


Def not...got that already worked out goin to set the closet up this evening actually. ...thanks man....actually gotta cool little spot to rent otf my buddy til I find a more permanent spot...he's renti me the upstairs of his house...I'm coachin him thru his first grow at the moment..he just sprouted his first two seedlings....he's got a couple extra closets....so everythings cool as far as that goes. ..thank God


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 17, 2013)

Imp what's with the seedlings you had..I don't see em in the pics..


----------



## Impman (Nov 17, 2013)

They are next to the plants on the soil right there.... 11 days old now..... not ready to re pot yet....I still have to go buy one more bag of soil for one of the plants....


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 17, 2013)

I see em..just glanced before..I get to chop up 3 bales of promix tomorro morn..gonna be fun


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 17, 2013)

PromixHP all I use now n love it, lowes sells that shit for cheap too


----------



## Impman (Nov 17, 2013)

I feel ya... i Only up canned 9 plants this morning and my lower back hurts a little still... back breaking work ...moving dirt around..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 18, 2013)

yeah pro-mix is a great base start for your garden! I had to redo this round guys so now I am trying white indica from cere's seeds. A gift from a friend. Then im gonna grow out some sensi seeds afghani. Have 5 of each in the bean popper, yep im going old-school pheno-hunt from bean fuck it. I will keep updates here weekly. http://www.ceresseeds.com/online/en/white-indica.html tis all I could find on the white indica but I was given SEVERAL of them so I grabbed 5 and threw into the mix! I am excited about what ive read about the sensi afghani!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 18, 2013)

I use promix bx..the myco helps but I add great white and last week or so I got a freebie from the shop,its botanicares version..I forget the name off hand..


----------



## Impman (Nov 18, 2013)

what is your NPK ration on your nutrients Rory?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

I use the botanicare grow and bloom,blastoff,cal mag,foxfarm bigbloom and botanicare powerflower 3rd week of flowering..mollassas also(the store I got my organic molassas from just closed..I got 5 gallons for 20$!)..
R.I.P. Afro samurai...my partner set her away from the lights and forgot to put her back..she stretched till she fell over..oh well..I have shittons more seeds...she's in pot heaven getting smoked by jerry and jimi...


----------



## Impman (Nov 19, 2013)

I got spider mites on at least one of the plants...I noticed them before I bought the clones but my options were limited....


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd rather start from seed. If they're vegging nuke the fuckers with Avid. Do not fuck around with them!


----------



## Impman (Nov 19, 2013)

I am going to Lowes or Home Depot to get whatever they sling over there...anything that says Bayer or whatever name brands..... I don't trust grow shop voodoo bullshit anymore....I also don't really care about using harmful chemicals. Give me the most powerful nasty killing shit around as long as it does not harm the leafs

some crazy fucking indian dude on here has a write up about making a pepper spray... OMG that has got to be a painful process ...jalepeno pepper ...LOL I got to find the dudes post...he is dead serious about using naturalistic shit only...


----------



## Impman (Nov 19, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I'd rather start from seed. If they're vegging nuke the fuckers with Avid. Do not fuck around with them!


busy little fuckers aren't they? each female can lay 300 eggs. the female to male ratio is 3-1 If you see them , you need to kill them within three days. That is the magic window... if you let them go...say you take a vacation and come back to a garden 6 days later... the whole garden could be 100%infested with webs and mites.

On the other hand spider mite predators lay 600 eggs and the female to male ratio is 6-1....I wish I could afford them... not to be a naturalist but because I like watching bug wars.... I use to put termites in ant holes as a kid....thats a good battle


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 19, 2013)

I know people who've tried the predators mites. You can keep the spidermite population in check with them if you have a room they can't get out of but they don't eliminate them.
Avid is not voodoo grow shop bullshit. It's a pretty damned hardcore miticide. Or you can go full on chemical warfare and break out the Floramite. Organophosphates will kill the problem.


----------



## Impman (Nov 19, 2013)

ok I will try Avid then


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

The pepper spray is a sound method for light infestation...I've never had spidermites..my friend did on his little outdoor grow I helped with when I was 17..we didn't even know what the webs came from..lol..they are the one reason my friends call me a 'clone snob'..I won't accept any clone into my garden untill I give em a good inspection and see them grow a day outside of my grow..9 times outta ten when people offer,halfway through the offer I'm allready shaking my head no and saying'its cool,I got no room for em...'
Sucks they sell infested clones..do they know?


----------



## Impman (Nov 19, 2013)

They do not bother me at all... only lazy people get big infestations... you can actually just squeeze them to death....this morning I just dipped my fingers in soapy water and rubbed the infested leafs.... I only have 10 plants..if I let spider mites take over a 10 plant grow then I would be a pretty lazy grower..... 
The first grow I ever helped harvest was a buddy of mine...he was a lazy grower and had mite infestation bad up through harvest. I trimmed and hardly even noticed the mites...if I came across a bud with webs I would just brush them off and make it look pretty...could not even tell..... I guess some people are all weird about it and inspect their buds before they smoke them... wtf... its just a bug...i wonder if those people realize how much bug they eat every time they use ketchup or inhale.
That is crazy you get mites back East too... the weather seems too extreme.... Spider mites and their predators are very very interesting and there is still much to learn about them.... the mites must have some hibernation mode where they can withstand extreme temperatures..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

Idk man..my area get the extreme of both sides..-10 winter and 100 summers..and humid as fuck..I had never seen mites till that summer my buddy grew 6 bag seeds(5 females! Cha ching!) But it was crap weed except the one that got infested(waa waa waaaahhhh)..
I did find a moldy dead mouse in my soil 'trash' pile..does that count as an infestation..?


----------



## CCCmints (Nov 19, 2013)

i've made most my friends on this forum through this section. i'd like for you guys to come check out the new op i set up and tell me what you think. follow along if you'd like i'll definitely be keeping the thread updated.

thanks to all of you who have helped me obtain the knowledge that has made this possible. i think i finally am able to grow weed and am completely confident in my ability to do so!

links in the sig


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

Train those bitches ccc!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 20, 2013)

Subbed up CCC! 
I hope you get a girl who's as good as her mom! Because goddamn do I love that girl!


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 23, 2013)

Bumpdate:

Day 42ish of flowering and things are looking great!

Tent Shot:


First lady up is the Lost Coast. Very typical OG style plant in both the super dark leaves and Christmas tree structure branching. It smells like blueberries dipped in sugar and gasoline. Very excited.


Next up is the Green Poison. Looks like ~2 weeks left on her which makes sense 8 weeks for an almost pure indica. And she's frosty enough to make Tony the Tiger blush.



Blueberry Headband. Ridiculous amount of bud growth considering she's still got 4 or so weeks left. Pretty neutral smell which can be a good thing, or just maybe the LC is overpowering the tent. Oh and a shot of a random bagseed solo cup too.



I find myself mostly hanging out in HS as it doesn't seem to attract some of the more bridge dwelling types like many of the other sub-forums do (shuddering thinking about the Politics section yeeesh!) so lets keep this thread going. Cheers all!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hahaha..its the grumpy old troll,who lives under the bridge!!..lol..
You sure that g.p. only has 2 weeks left? Not questioning your experience or garden..those pics look like 3-4 weeks left,but I've never grown g.p..might tighten up in a week for all I know..I know my pure afghan is done in 55-60 days and looks similar at 5 weeks...either way,looking splendiferous!!!..
I also like to do the random bag seed once in a while,just because I like to experiment and horticulturally gamble..hahaha...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

any idea what strain the bag seed is?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

I need to take some pics tomorro..I have no updates on any particular plants..ill just take fresh bud porn and post..lol...maybe ill do a history on the kali mist beans ima pop tomorrow..8 fresh ladies to service my needs...muhahahahaha!!!


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 23, 2013)

Normally I would say that the GP needs more time than 2 weeks but she has gone through some ridiculous growth in the last week so thats what has me thinking. I like to let my girls come to fruition but she's an almost straight indica so.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

I get the same thing occasionally..idk if its me not mixing dirt thoroughly or what but there will be one strain,all clones,all cloned/rooted/planted/flowered at the same time,but one will be 4in taller and a little more robust..oh well..smokes just the same..hahaha!


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh and for the bagseed its a bit of a tradition I've started. When I first started growing a friend of mine gave me ~100 random bagseeds. Since then I've gained and lost and ended up getting some respected genetics, but always kept those seeds. I don't see the friend much these days living in different states but I always throw in 1 seed from that bag into a solo cup and we always share it together. Thats what the random shot is.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 23, 2013)

Eh I'm a sucker for Roots Organic so I only use their soil and it always works great for me at least.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

That's awesome..I do it just to try to find 'the one'..lol..my potroast so far is the best I've got as far as vigor in every stage of life..this go around ill have some weight come out of my potroast(flowered a clone straight out as a sample)..I'm gonna give an 8th to my buddy(who imports crappy cali reject bud,where I got the seed) and tell him to send it back to his friends in cali and tell them to learn how to fucking grow weed...lol


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 23, 2013)

I just like this because people seem to forget that we've been growing cannabis here on the East coast since the 1640's.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

I mix my own dirt..never even wanted to used roots or happyfrog ect..too much $ would be involved,and id have to buy pallets of it at a time...40$ bale of promix and 2 bags of promix ultimate organic..all I need..20 three gal pots full and the rest is taken care of by my nute regime..the ultimate organic has lime and other minerals for p.h..r.o. h2o and some botanicare and I pull around 1 3/4- 2oz off each plant..still trying to slow my production rate so I can veg 2 weeks longer..hard for me to do with being pestered by potheads and all..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ha..I lived in a cabin that was thomas jeffersons slaves cabin..I've allways thought if poplar forest was actually 'popular forest'..hehehe...


----------



## Impman (Nov 23, 2013)

Ole TJ use to plow the slaves. a complex man he was


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 24, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I need to take some pics tomorro..I have no updates on any particular plants..ill just take fresh bud porn and post..lol...maybe ill do a history on the kali mist beans ima pop tomorrow..8 fresh ladies to service my needs...muhahahahaha!!!


Statistically 4 females as they're regs. A journal would be awesome.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2013)

You'd have to help with the posting duck..times are tight with xmas and wet clothes.no computer $..
My buddy is on the way..holpefully hell save me some cash on the dryer..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2013)

YES!!ITS NOT THE DRYER!!!!WHOOOT!..mid-line breakerbox fizzeled out the 220v line..and he's a great electrician..gonna have it worked out in no time...


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 25, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> You'd have to help with the posting duck..times are tight with xmas and wet clothes.no computer $..
> My buddy is on the way..holpefully hell save me some cash on the dryer..


Not a problem bro.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2013)

Too bad the mice ate those seeds..they didn't even leave the baggie...dammit!!
They have to be ravenous..no ones lived in my growhouse for years,and I bring no food there..although there is food there...mice,for the cat I'm about to get.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hopefully I can get more..been wanting to grow kali mist for years...
Fuck mickey.


----------



## Impman (Nov 25, 2013)

i switched to 12/12 tonight so thats good...about 75 days to go I would say


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

Yessir!! Good time a coming!
How big did your seedlings get? Do you do the 30 hour dark period or throw em right into flowering? I put my new students in the flower right as the lights come on..let them adjust to that for 12 hours then the games begin...


----------



## Impman (Nov 26, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Yessir!! Good time a coming!
> How big did your seedlings get? Do you do the 30 hour dark period or throw em right into flowering? I put my new students in the flower right as the lights come on..let them adjust to that for 12 hours then the games begin...


no... Uncle Ben posted some scientific research in regards to the light cycle ... I can't remember the details but it is sound researched information ...having a shit day... I will find the links tomorrow .....The clones are looking healthy and flush but they are in small pots still. I was going to transfer them today but had to deal with some heavy shit....... anyways, I am excited to see the sharksbreath.. that will be cool ...establishing a connection 5000 miles apart...i love it! There is a good chance we are going to move to Bend, Oregon this summer too...the plan is motion and everything is in line


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 26, 2013)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> I just like this because people seem to forget that we've been growing cannabis here on the East coast since the 1640's.


Oh no my well educated friend no not all have forgotten! Nice to see those ideas floating about here.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

Oregon..wow..you'll love it there,cept the rain and the smelly hippies(I resemble that comment so I can make it)...hmmmm...oregon sounds like a destination this summer...I've got a few friends there now...


----------



## Impman (Nov 26, 2013)

Well I need to be around hippies. The American Dream came to die in this shit hole town. It is a oxycontin and meth refuge. The nexus of darkness spewing from the shit hole of what you hippies call Babylon. 

There are good people here though...some. but too few and too much weirdness in between. The main thing is getting out of the smog. It is filthy fucking dirty. It is killing my family . We need to get some clean air man...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

that's why I live in the mountains bro!...get away from that shit..hell..I'm not too far from a few shitholes and I am in the mountains..I'm getting the fear..
DAB TIME!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

I love smelling nothing in the winter..its just crisp,clean,you.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 26, 2013)

I think the sounds of winter are even better. I do a bit of winter backpacking and when you get out there its just nothing. Wind maybe, but nothing. Just calm, serene beauty.

Well and my snowboard ripping through the corduroy.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 26, 2013)

Impman said:


> no... Uncle Ben posted some scientific research in regards to the light cycle ... I can't remember the details but it is sound researched information ...having a shit day... I will find the links tomorrow .....The clones are looking healthy and flush but they are in small pots still. I was going to transfer them today but had to deal with some heavy shit....... anyways, I am excited to see the sharksbreath.. that will be cool ...establishing a connection 5000 miles apart...i love it! There is a good chance we are going to move to Bend, Oregon this summer too...the plan is motion and everything is in line


That dude knows his shit. a lot of people don't like him because he can be abrasive to people that challenge him without any knowledge themselves but he has the science to back up his claims. Reading debates on flushing between him and people is usually good for a laugh.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

So what's he say about moving the graduates into the classroom? Should there be a period of dark before?light?..I allways stress em a little by throwing them into flower as soon as the lights come on..let them aclimate around the light footprint and then move them inwards towards the center a day or so at a time..i ve read mixed reviews on different teks,but I'm ok with what I've been doing..lol..allways up for advice..I kno of ben but there's allways static like you suggested so I stay away..sad fact of the web,I'm not really trying to argue.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 27, 2013)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> That dude knows his shit. a lot of people don't like him because he can be abrasive to people that challenge him without any knowledge themselves but he has the science to back up his claims. Reading debates on flushing between him and people is usually good for a laugh.


Credit where it's due, the man knows plants. But he can be a raging asshole who is unable to even consider that he could be wrong.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 27, 2013)

gooood morgen crew that i cannot due without!Got some veggies growing in my homemade soil. cherry tomato, chilli de oro peppers i think they are. Also apparently had some fungus amungus growing in the substrate lol! I just bought my pressure cooker for my "project"! How is everyone today?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 27, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Credit where it's due, the man knows plants. But he can be a raging asshole who is unable to even consider that he could be wrong.


lol, sounds like a family member i have actually!


----------



## Impman (Nov 27, 2013)

Basically UB posits that you should switch straight to 12/12. There is science behind the argument...something to do with cells and shit. I will sound dumb trying to parrot it or even argue against what you do. 48 hour darnkenss or 30hours kinda makes sense too. certainly , it would not hurt anything either way.... maybe just a silly argument .

UB is an ass. Far right Texas republican and I should hate everything about him but he has scientific knowledge from school and he has been in the game since the 60s. Cervantes asks UB for grow help. And he is not right about everything. What like most though is he says Keep It Simple and avoid marijuana specific nutrients like the plague...waste of money.... anyways... Keep your leafs green and be a good gardener, he slaps down all the grow myths


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 27, 2013)

I stick my ladies under the big light just after it comes on on day 0 of flower and start counting from then. They also get transplanted into their final containers then and they do just fine for me.
I've heard of the darkness at the end but I usually run perpetual so I don't bother with it.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2013)

I do the same thing duck..except transplanting..start to finish,one container..had I done that instead of messing with my system,afrosamurai might be alive..lol
Vtmi..what kinda shrooms ya gonna grow?


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 27, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I do the same thing duck..except transplanting..start to finish,one container..had I done that instead of messing with my system,afrosamurai might be alive..lol
> Vtmi..what kinda shrooms ya gonna grow?


I don't like don't seeds in large containers because they don't build a root system as well. One of these days I'll have some money to get some copper hydroxide to make DIY Spinout. That stuff is awesome for building good root systems.


----------



## Impman (Nov 27, 2013)

ya.... that is the best UB post... his spinout grow.... That is off the chain


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 27, 2013)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> That dude knows his shit. a lot of people don't like him because he can be abrasive to people that challenge him without any knowledge themselves but he has the science to back up his claims. Reading debates on flushing between him and people is usually good for a laugh.


Flushing is a real thing...just like vacuoles are real...I love his argument plants arnt radiators and don't hold nutes...he is right plants are much more complex than radiators! Ill keep flushing until I don't notice a difference In the end product
edit: I prolly shouldn't mention this...but iv be suspecting unflushed material might also account for some of the dark colored BHO...


----------



## Impman (Nov 27, 2013)

NOOOOOoooOOOooooOO not another flush debate!!!! Not on HS man! no way! go over to any other forum with that jive!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 27, 2013)

Impman said:


> NOOOOOoooOOOooooOO not another flush debate!!!! Not on HS man! no way! go over to any other forum with that jive!


Ahh, ya caught me tryn to stir up some shit


----------



## Impman (Nov 27, 2013)

lol... we only suggest things here...but everyone grows correctly in HS...trust me... you don't want to get a acid head started on a grow debate...it won't end well for anyone. LOL whatever that means...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 27, 2013)

**_both __hands in air, backing up**
_yea...


----------



## bigfattone420 (Nov 27, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> thanks Duck....cfls did me well...im phasing out of them and into led as I can afford too...picked up an advanced led diamond series a couple weeks ago n will grab another after xmas n thatll b the end of my cfl days...awesome and affordable way to start out tho...u can do well w.cfls if u put the time n effort into it n get a lil creative...im in love w my new light tho n so are my plants..heat is no longer an issue n they cover quite well...View attachment 2878502View attachment 2878503....
> plus that purple lites cool as shit...haha


 Great looking plants from using CFL's at least you showed folks what's possible to do with them.You going to LED's hey you are moving on/upward ..Have a great holiday season...Peace always..


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 27, 2013)

Impman said:


> lol... we only suggest things here...but everyone grows correctly in HS...trust me... you don't want to get a acid head started on a grow debate...it won't end well for anyone. LOL whatever that means...


Idk man. I say to what works for you. I don't flush but I don't feed heavily either.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 27, 2013)

That's my whole thing, if you don't notice a difference, don't flush


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 27, 2013)

I've done blind taste tests and people couldn't tell.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 27, 2013)

This my bros garden, Cinderella99 and Power Africa, btw power africa one of the best strains iv seen, like skunk#1 but the high is more well rounded, worth the $$ since seedsman dosent feel the need to charge 10$ a seed...didnt mean to shit on this thread , but it happens


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 27, 2013)

Power Africa sounds nice. Whose Durban was the parent?
Your boy needs to work on his canopy management. And feed more N. Way too early in flower to be losing leaves like that IMO.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 27, 2013)

For sure, I tell dude keep the veg food heavy well into week2 flower, but people are gonna do what they feel best =/..but to be fair both the PA and C99 are pains in the ass to grow, sensitive sativas, u know how it is


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 27, 2013)

I understand why people use straight water for 2 weeks before chop or whatever, but the whole putting it in a bath tub and running gallons of water through it? That is just retarded and shows a massive lack of basic botany.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't know bout drowing plants in the bath tub..but I do know flushing is a sensitive subject for some...but way I see it, yes plant cells store nutriens, so what can we do about it.. Flushing to force the plant to use whats stored seems like the obvious answer, but again I'm fairly open minded to all options...but if the best argument made is "you can't flush outdoor plants so it must not be nessicary" I say, any moron will tell indoor is better than outdoor cause growers can control more of the elements...


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 27, 2013)

Why can't you flush outdoor plants? As long as they are in pots and you're not using something like sub's supersoil you should be able to just water the last few weeks unless I'm missing something? And like I said I get why people believe in flushing, I just personally don't believe the science behind it, and I am a skeptic (some say pessimist) at heart.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 27, 2013)

IMO, the whole flushing argument is pointless because it is such an objective qualifier. Flushing is purported to do 2 things, first make the ash white (whatever the fuck that means about quality), and most importantly it imparts "smoothness". Smoothness is such an objective term as to make it almost meaningless. For instance, I love hot peppers. I dice up a habanero when I make mac and cheese, while I know people that consider Frank's to be ungodly hot. It's all just personal opinion, and I encourage people to try both sides, I just personally notice no difference and feel that you are depriving the plant of essential nutrients at a key stage in the plants life. The last 2 weeks is the swell after all, and I think a proper dry and cure will make a smoother smoke than any amount of flushing. To each his own though.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 27, 2013)

it is all personal preference, and maybe with a longer cure the leftover shit in the "unflushed" stuff will break down and become unnoticeable...but i defiantly notice a difference when lookin at stuff a month off the plant flushed/unflushed, and not to mention people give me shit for bad stuff...buuut whatever i dont want to argue just my 2cent on the matter


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 27, 2013)

And thats the real answer. Grow the way that makes you happy.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 27, 2013)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> And thats the real answer. Grow the way that makes you happy.


Yea, but I almost got you goin for a minute, was waitin for UB to pop in and humble my dumb ass with science


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 27, 2013)

This forum is dedicated to growing pot and this sub-forum is dedicated to other drugs, why are you trying to get people going?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 27, 2013)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> This forum is dedicated to growing pot and this sub-forum is dedicated to other drugs, why are you trying to get people going?


I'm a asswhole? And I really do feel like flushing is somewhat important


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 27, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm a asswhole? And I really do feel like flushing is somewhat important


I wouldn't say you're an asshole at all. We just try to keep the HS section as amiable as possible is all.

So to lighten the mood here's 2 shots of my Green Poison due to harvest soon:



And rory you were def right about the time left. I think now that 2 weeks from this weekend should be just about perfect.


----------



## Impman (Nov 27, 2013)

oh fuck I knew it would happen...

I flushed today. I drank mescaline tea around 4:30 and was flushing right at 6:00. Full system cleanse now I feel like 3 millions dollars


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2013)

Mmmm..tea....
I don't flush..simply because I am certain i I can't taste the difference(have done comparisons,same strain,one flushed,other not,vaped and smoked..with another head..no one could tell)..all the way around the ash is allways white(yea yea)..and I'm lazy(not really but why cut them short a week from slaughter..let them have their last meal!)..I'm sure others would argue,but others don't grow my same way(to each their own)and others haven't smoked my bud..so,I say uto you pot growers..do what makes you put the bowl down after 2 hits..everything else is trivial..
Nice on the g.p...glad you took my advice..it looked a lil young to be pulling down that early...
Cranberry relish done,stuffing done,.....DAB TIME!!! WHOOP!


----------



## Impman (Nov 27, 2013)

we did a turkey day today... we usually do two or three runs. lol...blended family....i make the best turkey on earth..... all about the butter lOl


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 27, 2013)

Impman said:


> we did a turkey day today... we usually do two or three runs. lol...blended family....i make the best turkey on earth..... all about the butter lOl


You are mistaken my friend. I basted a turkey in bacon fat one superbowl. It's still talked about to this day in my circle of friends.


----------



## Impman (Nov 27, 2013)

holy shit...that is amazing...i know Im really high but that is mind blowing


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow..makers mark and oil! I for the first time in a while,am in the post thanksgiving holiday spirit..good times!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2013)

Lattice work a sheet of interwoven thick cut peppered bacon..then deep fry that motherfucker...(only thanksgiving I've been to where there was not any leftover turkey)


----------



## Impman (Nov 27, 2013)

Ya , I have been listening to Bob Dylan Christmas music all day... I am rolilng on Mescaline and drinking wine. LOL I never drink but this wine is from the Bottle I got for completing the Santa Rosa Marathon. So it is extra sweet... rare are nights that Imp is ever THIS high


----------



## Impman (Nov 27, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Lattice work a sheet of interwoven thick cut peppered bacon..then deep fry that motherfucker...(only thanksgiving I've been to where there was not any leftover turkey)


Jesus 10 character Christ


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 27, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Lattice work a sheet of interwoven thick cut peppered bacon..then deep fry that motherfucker...(only thanksgiving I've been to where there was not any leftover turkey)


I love making the bacon bomb. Lattice that bacon flat-out, uncase a lb of sausage and knead it down, tie it up into a log and bake at 350 for ~1.5 hour or until its done, depending on overall thickness. My spin is I like to hide a chicken nugget in the center and whoever gets it wins ala the NOLA Mardi Gras cake. I've had it basted with bbq sauce and it was ok, I just personally leave it plain.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2013)

My bird is still in its brine(bunch of sage,rosemary,thyme,sauteed with carrots celery,onions,garlic cloves,in oil,1 cup of kosher salt,deglazed with fresh apple cider,(2gal)..reduced,add peppercorns..set outside in a 5gal bucket..let it get icy..(does round her..22!..then clean your turkey and submerse for 24hours..basting does nothing but draw out moisture..SLOW AND STEADY....put this bitch in at 250f at 9 am(35lbs,be done by 5..time for gravy)..be out by 4...sorry for the rant..I'm high and cooking!!!HAPPY TURKEY DAY(thanks amerigo)


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 27, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> My bird is still in its brine(bunch of sage,rosemary,thyme,sauteed with carrots celery,onions,garlic cloves,in oil,1 cup of kosher salt,deglazed with fresh apple cider,(2gal)..reduced,add peppercorns..set outside in a 5gal bucket..let it get icy..(does round her..22!..then clean your turkey and submerse for 24hours..basting does nothing but draw out moisture..SLOW AND STEADY....put this bitch in at 250f at 9 am(35lbs,be done by 5..time for gravy)..be out by 4...sorry for the rant..I'm high and cooking!!!HAPPY TURKEY DAY(thanks amerigo)


You my friend know how to cook. Sounds awesome! My T-Day doesn't start till Sat but I can't wait to get cooking! I'm a 26 year old man and I've completely taken over pretty much all Holiday dinners in my family lol.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2013)

I have the great blessing of knowing a VERY compentent butcher..can make any sausage mix and case it ..we were thinking of a foisgras/porkbelly/oatmeal haggis with a morel truffleoil mix..maybe a little potato..whiskey gravy and such...I'm sorry..I love food more than anything! You can offend anyone with your art,but food is an art,and everyone eats(most everyone smokes!)


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 27, 2013)

Preach it. I grew up loving to learn to cook and try all sorts of foods. I've got an old-school German butcher 10 min walk from me and its awesome. I don't speak German but the owner does with seriously half the customers, its authentic. Believe it or not, but he changed my mind with, wait, bologna. Yep, bologna. Makes it there on site and fuck all if it wasn't one of the best things I ever tasted. Bologna.


----------



## Impman (Nov 27, 2013)

wine. weed. mescaline. the divine trinity ....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcXW0Se4HMs


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 28, 2013)

Too much I missed in what fucken 12 hours to catch up on here, Wont even bother putting my toes into the flush water ya know how I feel about toilet flushing! I have allocated bread for a dr grinspoon experiment sometime soon.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 28, 2013)

Sorry that last post was via internet explorer and really chitty to type out, im in a slow browser transition! No birds for the house today, we wanted to try something alil different so the wife and her mom did an all italian thanksgiving, of course my fav stuffed grape leaves! yea-boy! I have NO italia in meh but damn could i easily become a lover of the southern boots cooking! mangia for real though. The wife'sd family are siciliano! So me im a arrabbiata- fra diavolo = that's hot and spicy gravy folks! Anyway i wanted to extend a happy holidays to the hs crew! my dudes in guerilla shadows(you know who you are) and i love you always! Wanted to throw this up before the family get here and start drinking and the damn fam damnly drama lol. Have a good holiday guys!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 28, 2013)

Latticed bacon is always good.

I try to feed enough to keep plants growing vigorously but no more. I can't wait to go back to a recirculating hydro system so I can monitor the res to make sure they're getting exactly what they want pretty much in real time. Feeding more actually stresses the plant because they need to use energy to absorb water. Overfed plants need flushing.
I do leech my medium by running 2-3x the volume of the pot through it periodically and then doing a normal feed. But that's about preventing salt buildup. I guess if you don't do that you should flush as well.


----------



## Impman (Nov 28, 2013)

still on the flushing.....man.....that is not how plants work. Flushing= nothing. hey that rhymes.... seriously though... Everyone says they 'feed' their plants.... reality is plants make their own food. .....I refer everyone to the countless threads on Advanced Growing for more flushing info.... either you believe UB or you don't I guess.... he will tell you , though, that his knowledge is backed by University.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 28, 2013)

I think some flush 'in case' .in case they overfed..I've smoked some weed that when burned,cracked and popped like a sparkler..def had too much fertilizer...


----------



## Impman (Nov 28, 2013)

Doctor Doom. you want shit handled? lol... I can not believe people use this shit up till day of harvest.... fuck man. powerful.

is it weird if i feel compassion for spider mites? i think i was one in a previous life


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 28, 2013)

If you're following the directions on your fertilizer you'll need to flush.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 28, 2013)

Na just throw some epsoms salts at your problem dude! lol, hi everyone! Hope all is well on your thanks for giving day!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 28, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I think some flush 'in case' .in case they overfed..I've smoked some weed that when burned,cracked and popped like a sparkler..def had too much fertilizer...



LATENT NUTE BUILD-UP, see ignorance can be bliss for some lmao!


----------



## Impman (Nov 28, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> If you're following the directions on your fertilizer you'll need to flush.


i dare you to post that one UBs Gardening Pointers thread....i double dog dare you ^^^^


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 28, 2013)

Let ub follow the directions on fox farm..its organic and makes pot crackle..my friend used it per directions and grew the crappiest 'pretendica' ever..looked ok when harvested but plant was burnt up and smoked like a nugget of magnesium!
I've read through his threads,he's got sound advice and knowledge,and shitty advice and knowledge at the same time..everyone has their own way of course..I prefer unlce rorys! Lol..and I'm sure I'm doing 300 things wrong also..but all that's null and void when I get my head right on dank that oozes goo like a 4$ hooker...stickier than cranberry relish!! WHOOP!..DAB TIME!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;8vLlpJc9mW0]http://youtu.be/8vLlpJc9mW0[/video] I wha wha wonder what benny and the jets think of this? What COMPLETE TRANSFORMATION MY LIFE HAS TAKEN IN THE LAST 36 HOURS! Wow is all i can say and cough obviously WAY overdue! ohhhhhhhh but im soooo spaced out!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 28, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8YfzFBjdB4k
Hehehehehe....


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 28, 2013)

W.o.w. is right!! Turkey isn't what hippys eat..lsd is.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 28, 2013)

Dipsy fuddled boozy groogy...
FLUFFHEAD!!!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 29, 2013)

Impman said:


> i dare you to post that one UBs Gardening Pointers thread....i double dog dare you ^^^^


Pretty sure that he's even posited the practice originates with people trying to compensate for overfeeding. Also if I was going to troll him I wouldn't be arguing about plants with him.


----------



## Impman (Nov 29, 2013)

probably much more cynical...like start over, you failed.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hmmm..starting a dwc comparison Sunday for my partner...can't wait!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice Rory! It's a bit of work to get it dialed in but once it is it's fucking awesome.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 30, 2013)

I've got a digital ec/ph/ppm meter from my friends unused tent setup..I'm no stranger to hydro..my partner is tho..I gotta make it simple for him...


----------



## Impman (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't check the PH anymore... i use to ...had a 80$ pen and shit...I don't fuck with it , my plants look fucking great too


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 30, 2013)

In a well buffered medium like limed soil its not very important. In DWC you've got your nutrients and whatever started in your water.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 30, 2013)

I use promix ultimate organic soil..2 bags per one bale of promix bx..lime helps ease worries..as far as the dwc bucket,like I said I got the tri-meter,I'm gonna leave it on the shelf and my partner(basically a babysitter/water man) can check it with ease..worst case scenario,he fucks it up and has to go get the back up bucket ill have premixed for him(hey,boo-boo!! I'm smarter than the average bear!)


----------



## Impman (Dec 1, 2013)

The Sharksbreath has a very strong skunkness to it! Damn that stinks...still smell it on my fingers as I type... Lol....It smells just like you would think Sharksbreath would LOL.... i wonder if I wold have thought of that if I never heard sharks breath.... lol....I would say it smell like a angels vagina after a week of no showering. 

Hey, I have some Confidential Cheese clones.... they are not growing as vigorous as the other clones( but still fine) and they have hardly any skunk smell to them at all. My Purple Urkle smell dank, my white widow smell dank, and of course the sharksbreath does...but I wonder what is going on with my Cheese ....Anyone else ever run Cheese before? Maybe it does not get skunky until later into flowering....I am considering pulling out the Cheese and running them outside...then just go three plants per light plus the little sharksbreath plants.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 1, 2013)

View attachment 2913848View attachment 2913851View attachment 2913852
This critical kush is so frosty n dank its ridiculous....

View attachment 2913853View attachment 2913854..Auroras not too shabby herself..


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 1, 2013)

Pulled down 17 ladies 2 hours ago!! Whewww!!! Got the 'sample' dwc bucket running(purplehaze..I didn't have roots on my days old clones)..my blackwater is great..still seedy but not real bad...fruity chronic juice and sleeskunk are REEKIN!!..
Yea..the sharksbreath is the stank..nobody not in the know would be able to tell..but I could smell my basement 200yds away..with every precaution taken..round here we call it the 'stickus of the ickus!'...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh yea..the mice didn't get the kali mist seeds!! I found em..didn't have time to plant em today,but will next week..and then the fun begins!!!


----------



## Impman (Dec 1, 2013)

you ever had a strain that did not stink 1 week into flower? This Con. Cheese has like no smell.... i rub the stems and stalk and it is a very faint....marijuana smell i guess.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes....bubbleicious I grew cldnt smell...not til harvest....could put my nose tip to bud n barely smell...I didn't like it...I like stinky plants...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 2, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Oh yea..the mice didn't get the kali mist seeds!! I found em..didn't have time to plant em today,but will next week..and then the fun begins!!!


I copped a half pound once when u was a kid....whacked it up into half ounces n put ina shoebox n hid in dropcieling...next morning someone came by to grab a sack...I got the box down n immediately noticed the weight diff....mice had chewed a hole in the side of box...went in and took out almost 5ounces in 12 hours...they had de-shelled a bunch of seeds n left em in box...it was crazy....idk what they did w all that weed....bedding maybe....surely they didn't eat 5ounces over never nite....theyd die rite?????....idk....hurt my pocket tho


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 2, 2013)

Impman said:


> you ever had a strain that did not stink 1 week into flower? This Con. Cheese has like no smell.... i rub the stems and stalk and it is a very faint....marijuana smell i guess.....


My plants don't stink usually. Some smell if you move them around but they're generally low odor. Not running negative pressure seems to make a huge difference.


----------



## Impman (Dec 2, 2013)

you have a sealed room duck?

I had a really interesting trip once ...I had to house sit my dads ex girlfriends house...well, she was a sloppy bitch...had a hug mice infestation in the house.... well I had scored some E (probably methylone) and was rolling....had visual tracers and euphoric feeling....I tried laying on the couch to go to sleep ....I could hear the little fuckers everywhere.... running all over me. I know for sure one ran over my face. But after that I could not discern from real mice to myself just tripping. OH and plus there was a giant fucing Possum in her addict.. I could hear its claws walking around ALL NIGHT...my god that was a fucking wild trip


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 2, 2013)

See my grow is in and abandoned domicile in the hills..its an old country place,and probably would have mice if someone lived there..I actually think there are less mice than I believe to be so.and a similar thing happened to a friend that happened to vega..my buddy put 5lbs of middie weed in another friends horse barn..2 days later it had no seeds but tons of mouse shit in it..lol,he was pissed..and that's why I thought mice had ate the k.m. seeds..
my plants reek but that's just the strains I grow..my room is mostly sealed..I need to get a mini spit a.c. to complete it..the dual tube a.c. accomplished this but it fried so..back to the single tubes running through a big blue...I don't even need that but I keep it safe..only person that can find the damn place is the electric company..lol..and they probably gonna be pissed since I installed my environmental controller a month ago,and the bill went down 120$!!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 2, 2013)

Imp..are you running co2?


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 2, 2013)

The la.con. part won't smell till week 5 or 6..can't say for certain since I've never grown any cheese...


----------



## Impman (Dec 2, 2013)

I do not run CO2. I have a C.A.P. monitor and a 50lb Tank with Reg too. But there is absolutely no sense in running Co2 without a sealed grow room. Otherwise you will be paying 400$ for Co2.... LOL i did too my first couple grows.....not worth the money man no fucking way... or the time to go refill the cans once a week. Although, I hear that running a perfectly sealed room you can keep your levels at 1200ppm for a long periold of time and only refill your tank once a month.... Except I posit that sealing a room properly takes quite a bit of solid room design...not out of the question but certainly not cheap.


----------



## Impman (Dec 2, 2013)

The reason I ask about the smell is because I bought my clones from a club. I am worried that I bought shit genetics...no reason to worry though its just a craps shoot. I need to get on with the cloning


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 2, 2013)

Impman said:


> you have a sealed room duck?
> 
> I had a really interesting trip once ...I had to house sit my dads ex girlfriends house...well, she was a sloppy bitch...had a hug mice infestation in the house.... well I had scored some E (probably methylone) and was rolling....had visual tracers and euphoric feeling....I tried laying on the couch to go to sleep ....I could hear the little fuckers everywhere.... running all over me. I know for sure one ran over my face. But after that I could not discern from real mice to myself just tripping. OH and plus there was a giant fucing Possum in her addict.. I could hear its claws walking around ALL NIGHT...my god that was a fucking wild trip


No way. I don't have the kind of money to set up and run one of those. I'm sweating getting my new tent right now.
I just make sure as much air is going into the grow as is coming out and try to do and open grow kind of set up where ever possible. The plants just seem to like it more.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 2, 2013)

My room just needs some plastic and a few dabs of silicon here and there and it will be sealed,and I have the c.a.p. extreme unit,but not running co2 till I get my split a.c.,which will most likely be in the summertime..wife keeps taking my $ to keep the damn house at 90 fucking degrees..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 2, 2013)

Any reviews on the club you got the clones from,or the clones themselves? Id have shit on their front door for trying to sell me infested clones..but infested shitty clones..oh,id be pissed!


----------



## Impman (Dec 2, 2013)

Nothing more fucked up than the clone game in CA.... I am at the whim of the clubs growers. The Club operator told me it was from their growers but they did not have the strain there at the club for sell... sketch already.... there were no promises... I just did not have the money to drive to L.A...... but even that is a crap shoot. Even if I go to one of the premier clubs in San Fran or LA nothing is guaranteed..... i need to be doing my own clones.......

Fuck the god damn english language... retarded fucking ways to spell shit... drives me insane.... I am going to switch my primary language to something that makes fucking sense .... jeezus.... guaranteed ?!? uaruaioinkteed....LOL having a stressful day I need to go smoke a bowl


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 2, 2013)

Might I suggest German. It's like English where the rules are applied consistently.
I'd go with seeds if I couldn't get healthy clones of known provenance.


----------



## Impman (Dec 2, 2013)

I am so angry and yelling all the time... I think German would be perfect LOL..... at least on Sunday's I am always yelling.... I think I hate my football team more than I love them... like if you were to record my cheers vs tantrums.... 

Ya... seeds... fo sho......


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 2, 2013)

German is AMAZING for yelling.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 2, 2013)

imp..I know of this club out east..they got nice clones...
Seeds are a mans best bet,altho not a very quick bet...I've only taken in 2 clones (well,5 plants,2 different strains) in all my years growing..a cannadential mom and 4 stella blue clones..and those all were from people I knew had knowldge of what the fuck they were doing.seems like anyone with a light in cali is calling themselves a breeder or grower now adays...when I first started a wise man told me to never accept clones,best way to fuck up a clean garden..I've kept to that practice and have faired well...hope your issues are not so bro!!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 2, 2013)

Duck..watch 'resivior dogs' in german...that's a lot of yelling.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 2, 2013)

Impman said:


> still on the flushing.....man.....that is not how plants work. Flushing= nothing. hey that rhymes.... seriously though... Everyone says they 'feed' their plants.... reality is plants make their own food. .....I refer everyone to the countless threads on Advanced Growing for more flushing info.... either you believe UB or you don't I guess.... he will tell you , though, that his knowledge is backed by University.


I've never flushed.....


----------



## Impman (Dec 2, 2013)

Every time you feed you should get your water blessed by a priest. and whisper sweet nothings to the plants...lol Have yall seen myth busters? they yell negative shit at a plant and it has a negative response...it gets stressed. bad ass myth busters...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 2, 2013)

I use r.o. water made from little puppies tears and tie the heavy buds up with hair from dead kittens..oh,and use the femur bone from ponies as a stake...don't even ask what I feed with...(botanicare)..hahahaha!
Some say its a flavor enhancer,but I cure my buds in paper sacks made from college rejection letters...hehehehe...sorry,I'm high and we all know I'm a comic...


----------



## CCCmints (Dec 2, 2013)

pshhhhht what's wrong with me!? i've yet to post a pic of the plants on this thread...shieeet that's gotta change. 

there's my babies. i've been a father for exactly a week now. quite the proud parent. from what i understand over this next week they should take off. i'd say they are no longer seedlings. i'll be counting tomorrow as day 1 for veg. 

also decided to take duck's advice and turn these bitches into monsters by using larger pots. planning to transplant from half gallon --> 3 gallon --> 7 gallon smart pots to finish. anyone think 3 gallon to 7 gallon is too big of a jump? 

 i'm finally growing weed damn i cannot believe it i feel so blessed.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ccc..do what ya want but I see no need in working twice..settle on a definitive pot,stick the ladies in em,and go..upping from a 3gal to a 5gal ect..that's repeating the end process 3 times and harming root structure..I can't say for certain since mine stay in the pot,clone to harvest..might wanna go with square ones also if possible.I've found less wasted light in early stages with square pots..but these are my thoughts..and stoned thoughts they are


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2013)

I found growing weed is like raising a child(in a way)..its a love you cannot replace.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> imp..I know of this club out east..they got nice clones...
> Seeds are a mans best bet,altho not a very quick bet...I've only taken in 2 clones (well,5 plants,2 different strains) in all my years growing..a cannadential mom and 4 stella blue clones..and those all were from people I knew had knowldge of what the fuck they were doing.seems like anyone with a light in cali is calling themselves a breeder or grower now adays...when I first started a wise man told me to never accept clones,best way to fuck up a clean garden..I've kept to that practice and have faired well...hope your issues are not so bro!!


I am very wary about getting clones from people. It is absolutely the way to go if you can get healthy clones from elite mothers. Most of us can't do that though. Really good cuts are closely held. A tray of clones from a truly desirable strain can cost tens of thousands. Of course that mite infested thing you pick up at the dispensary for $20 is the real deal. Most clone only strains are the result of large selections of 50 seeds or more. Most people who can grow out that many plants are in for the money. And plants that have good growth characteristics and interesting drug characteristics are rather valuable.



rory420420 said:


> Duck..watch 'resivior dogs' in german...that's a lot of yelling.


I think I will do that today!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2013)

I got a 64 site cloner full of cuts..wonder what I could get..lol..ill charge extra for stella..she's a high class lady..


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 3, 2013)

She is a great cut. I've been smoking her primarily all year and I still like her a lot. And she's a great plant that is easy to grow, handles stress very well and produces extremely well. I want to try to work some of her characteristics into some pure or nearly pure sativa lines. The goal would be get something with a buzz like a real sativa but with improved yield and resin from Stella. Finishing in under 80 days would be pretty fucking sweet too!


----------



## Impman (Dec 3, 2013)

lol I have heard that urban legend of clones being a thousand dollars too.... I don't see that ever happening though...there is no regulation on the industry....only a great fool would let go of that kind of cash with no guarantee the genetics are solid.... shit man, I was on HIgh Times and reading about the dude who came up with the strain Grape Ape. Aposletary ---or something I have that misspelled. Anyways, that dude fucking ripped up these growers in LA and called the fucking cops on them. Had their big Op shut down and he jacked them for like 10,000$. ....and he is suppose to be on top of the 'weed industry'.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2013)

Apothecary?..wow..if so I'm glad I didn't order from them..I don't like rats or thieves..or supporting them..
Wasn't it like the skywalker seeds were like 20k$ or something stoopid like that?...lame..its a fucking plant..ill outbreed them and give seeds away..fuck dimebag hustlers who lie and scam.


----------



## CCCmints (Dec 3, 2013)

Impman said:


> lol I have heard that urban legend of clones being a thousand dollars too.... I don't see that ever happening though...there is no regulation on the industry....only a great fool would let go of that kind of cash with no guarantee the genetics are solid....


yeah that's the thing..how do you know FOR SURE what you are buying? i need to be 100% sure if i'm gonna drop that kinda cash..


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2013)

Dude,if I pay 1k for a clone,it better water itself,need not to be trimmed,test at 50%thc,and everytime I take even a PUFF young children in neighboring cities get high..(and all my friends get layed by the celebrity of their choice)...


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 3, 2013)

Jeez I'm waffling about picking up Somango from Soma as it's 30 bucks a pop. But at least I know it's solid there so.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2013)

I will NEVER pay 30$ a seed..that's rediculous..if its a clone,maybe that's reasonable...but I've never bought clones..they allways been gifts or trades..hell,I've only bought seeds 3 times I think...


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Dude,if I pay 1k for a clone,it better water itself,need not to be trimmed,test at 50%thc,and everytime I take even a PUFF young children in neighboring cities get high..(and all my friends get layed by the celebrity of their choice)...


Think about it this way, what if someone grew out 200 seeds to select that clone. That's a lot of work.


----------



## CCCmints (Dec 3, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Think about it this way, what if someone grew out 200 seeds to select that clone. That's a lot of work.


it is a lot of work..no doubt. however, i think the big issue is lack of regulation in this market. i just don't see how you can know what you're paying for..and you better believe scams will be pulled if people are shelling out tens of thousands.


----------



## Impman (Dec 3, 2013)

HEy, that dude I mentioned is a real sleaze bag though... he is on RIU... if I say his name I will probably get banned or the message will be deleted.... he got mad at the Growers he was suppose to be working for.... the growers had valid points about him being really really flakey.... anyways, long story short they had a common spat. ONly thing is... dude from Apostleye care (spelled it wrong on purpose) used the mother fucking LA county sheriffs to have the people raided.... he tried to fucking deny the story only there is police record of him sharing video of the grow and statements.... I recommend looking it up and never giving this fuck head business... he is a big time strain breeder here on the west coast... a real black stain on the industry..

I tracked him down to some of his other web forums... same shit everywhere... the mods will back this guy up no matter what. they refuse to give the LA grower credibility even though there is proof he is a rat


----------



## Impman (Dec 3, 2013)

never mind that paranoid talk here is my grow update....soryy I only have HPS.... i need to get some CFLs up in there too


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 3, 2013)

CCCmints said:


> it is a lot of work..no doubt. however, i think the big issue is lack of regulation in this market. i just don't see how you can know what you're paying for..and you better believe scams will be pulled if people are shelling out tens of thousands.


Oh absolutely. I owuld never lay out that kind of money without a provenance I was fucking certain of.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2013)

Duck its a lot of work,granted..but when you have 1000's of seeds..30$ each!?!?


----------



## Impman (Dec 3, 2013)

You can go to 'Cannabis Cup' or any of the other Cups and buy the winning genetics right there....and always for reasonable prices too.... ....I got Tangerine Dream the year it won...it was 80 for 5 I think..hermied over the summer....i had to clear the plants out of a house and let a 'friend' finish them.... the friend fucked the grow and then burned me for equipment....wow


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2013)

Or..you can get the real deal for nada...id rather hit up friends that know I feel instead of someone backed by that damn dollar


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Duck its a lot of work,granted..but when you have 1000's of seeds..30$ each!?!?


Hence why I haven't pulled the trigger yet. But that's also single seeds off attitude and soma is a pretty well respected breeder as far as I can see so I dunno. I paid ~16 for my Martian Mean Green seeds if I remember correctly and I'm giddy as a school girl to pop those.

You're all lucky you can get clones. I know one friend that grows, and he lives in Seattle. Who by the way are def winning the superbowl. I could care less about the game as the Bills are out but I love lime-green accents and I'm doing suckling pig this year wrapped in bacon. And Spaten Optimator is going to be on tap!


----------



## Impman (Dec 3, 2013)

The 49ers are going to fuck the seahawks up this Sunday.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 3, 2013)

Impman said:


> The 49ers are going to fuck the seahawks up this Sunday.


And I think I'll be trimming watching hopefully! Though most likely it'll be next weekend.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm so high right now..ill have a verbal update on my dwc on thurs...I'm excited.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 4, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Duck its a lot of work,granted..but when you have 1000's of seeds..30$ each!?!?


It's not cheap but the results are worth it. Who is charging $30 a bean though? That's highway fucking robbery! Even for a true F1 of two separate worked lines I really don't see myself myself more than $20 each and I'd really have to want them! 
If I was starting a commercial operation and wanted to select my own genetics I'd probably start with polyhybrid or F2 beans to maximize variety to increase the chances of finding something special. When you're popping that many beans even if the vast majority are mediocre you still have an extremely high chance of finding something special.



Impman said:


> You can go to 'Cannabis Cup' or any of the other Cups and buy the winning genetics right there....and always for reasonable prices too.... ....I got Tangerine Dream the year it won...it was 80 for 5 I think..hermied over the summer....i had to clear the plants out of a house and let a 'friend' finish them.... the friend fucked the grow and then burned me for equipment....wow


You can buy siblings of the selected clone that won the cup. See the above point about even if most are mediocre you can find something amazing if you pop enough.
Bummer about your plants. I've been fucked out of equipment and genetics before. It's a true friend who will take in you plants and give you the finished product!


----------



## Impman (Dec 4, 2013)

or like a magic fucking Leprechaun in my case....lol never been fortunate with my friends...except on RIU llol....my best friend for years joined the marines when we got out of high school....well, I caught his wife cheating on him with this tweaker dude. My friend and wife just had a kid and this dude was saying ,'No, its my kid"...so I fight this guy for talking shit....I get a black eye and I am pretty fucked up from the fight...( i think i would have won the fight but it got broken up because cops were coming) lol but he clearly got the best of me before it was broken up.... So i tell my friends parents and my friend when I see him..... dude never believed me. that was the end of our 'friendship'.... two years later he had to litterally catch his wife in bed with his sargent in his San Diego base home... he pulled the dude out of bed and really fucked him up bad...he got sent to the Brig for 90 days and dishonerably discharged... with friends like these....


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2013)

What a douche sargent!!..ill fuck your wife and then when you fuck me up ill fuck your life up...fuck!!
Well,I consider my plants friends..they are allways there,they quietly listen,they don't cheat or lie to ya and if you tell them to shut up,they listen...


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 4, 2013)

That is fucked up. Kicking a guy's ass for fucking your wife shouldn't be a crime. Fucking insanity that comes from people not being able to be honest with each other.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2013)

Taught that weeping willow how to cry,cry,cry....


----------



## Impman (Dec 4, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> That is fucked up. Kicking a guy's ass for fucking your wife shouldn't be a crime. Fucking insanity that comes from people not being able to be honest with each other.


word. poor bastard. men are dumb as fuck when it comes to pussy. like retarded. Case and point look at our last CIA director


----------



## Impman (Dec 4, 2013)

Even after you kick a dudes ass... then like 3 days go by and you are still fucking locked in jail. christ... talk about demons...

talk about your plenty talk about your ills, one man gathers what another man spills


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2013)

I had to learn the hard way to let her pass by.....


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 4, 2013)

she got laughter in her eyes she got dancin in her feet


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 4, 2013)

Just a little sweetness... 
Just a little light.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 5, 2013)

Well the dwc is doing ok.stellla blue has roots..a lot. Of roots otherwise...switched the water in a hurry...had little time to g.s.d...oh well...be back there tomorrrow night..shit never ends..lol..I have bad hiccups..this sucks.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 5, 2013)

I feel the dwc will take off soon..its gonna be COLD this next week.or so...enough I'm not worrying about the lights or a.c. for a few days...


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 6, 2013)

A small tester nug mysteriously fell off my Green Poison yesterday and not being one to waste I gave her the old quick-dry and fired her up. Like two Mercury rocket booster engines lifted my brain clear into orbit and then slowly parachuted back down to Earth. Very impressed with what was a completely random purchase. I just needed 6 more bucks to get the next attitude freebie ha.


----------



## Impman (Dec 6, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I feel the dwc will take off soon..its gonna be COLD this next week.or so...enough I'm not worrying about the lights or a.c. for a few days...


ya, I have been running a timer on the in-line fan form my lights...trying to tweak it in just right...15 minuts off and 45 seconds on seems to keep the room at a perfect 79. ...Then I have this little tiny heater that is the only support for the nightime...it has been getting down to 35 degrees at night too outside..... so my night temp in the grow tent is like 50 ...the plants love it. Have a big swing in day/night temp is amazing. It is called Thermoperiodism if you feel like doing a research on the process. Grape growers swear by it.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 7, 2013)

I have the exhaust for my lights hooked to my controller,so the heat from the lights is used as just that..if it gets above 75 then the fan comes on..that coupled with an a.c./heater duo,my temps stay perfect..humidity also..I also have the lights on at night to maximize this..my elecetric bill keeps dropping..I'm happy and so are my plants!! Especially since its sleeting/freezing rain..hmm..I need to get backup gas for my generator..


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 7, 2013)

Impman said:


> ya, I have been running a timer on the in-line fan form my lights...trying to tweak it in just right...15 minuts off and 45 seconds on seems to keep the room at a perfect 79. ...Then I have this little tiny heater that is the only support for the nightime...it has been getting down to 35 degrees at night too outside..... so my night temp in the grow tent is like 50 ...the plants love it. Have a big swing in day/night temp is amazing. It is called Thermoperiodism if you feel like doing a research on the process. Grape growers swear by it.


My experience is it causes issues with pot unless you have really large containers. Bear in mind with grapes you have root systems that can be 100+ years old and going down 50 feet. 
Too cold of a res is just as bad as too hot in DWC. Hell I'd say you hit too cold faster than too hot as you move away from ideal. You can pump H2O2 into the res steadily if you need to on hot days.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 7, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> My experience is it causes issues with pot unless you have really large containers. Bear in mind with grapes you have root systems that can be 100+ years old and going down 50 feet.
> Too cold of a res is just as bad as too hot in DWC. Hell I'd say you hit too cold faster than too hot as you move away from ideal. You can pump H2O2 into the res steadily if you need to on hot days.


I too thought I read that fluctuations in day/night was not desirable. have not researched it.


----------



## Impman (Dec 7, 2013)

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/consumer/weather/tempeffect-plants.html

I have argued this point too much on other forums. I will just post this link and you guys can believe in science or not. LOL, I was in math class on Thursday and this girl says she wants to study water erosion. I said, 'OH ya, thats cool, I learned something about that on Discovery channel, I guess the sphinx is much much older than we originally thought.'.... To which my math teacher replies " Don't believe everything THEY tell you. Discovery channel makes stuff up. They use methods for dating that are not proven"

oh boy I thought.... like what? fucking carbon dating? That dude only won a Nobel prize. Oh, or water erosion? 

obviously the man is a Christian and believes the earth is only 10,000 years old. What I have learned from my years is NEVER argue with a Christian about history or science. They are already brainwashed. Part of Brainwashing is when people argue your logic it only adds fuel to the fire of ignorance.

So with that being said. I recommend you research thermoperiodism. And from looking at some near harvest pics on here, and not to mention names, I highly recommend this sight as well. To clean up your yellowing issues at harvest time.
http://www.adonline.id.au/flowers/the-potassium-myth/

but hey to each his own ..right?


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 7, 2013)

My plants get dark green and purpleish at harvest time...its the curse of the sphinx!...my plants were not bred or evolved...god made them that good..hahahaha....


----------



## MadDog607 (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice plants! Is showing pics on this forum kinda taboo? I was going to post some pics of my mushroom grow.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 7, 2013)

Impman said:


> http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/consumer/weather/tempeffect-plants.html
> 
> I have argued this point too much on other forums. I will just post this link and you guys can believe in science or not. LOL, I was in math class on Thursday and this girl says she wants to study water erosion. I said, 'OH ya, thats cool, I learned something about that on Discovery channel, I guess the sphinx is much much older than we originally thought.'.... To which my math teacher replies " Don't believe everything THEY tell you. Discovery channel makes stuff up. They use methods for dating that are not proven"
> 
> ...


That suggests a 10-15F drop which means that you really don't want to be under 60 and probably better around 65 if you're running ~77F.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 7, 2013)

maddog..pics are allways welcome,especially in the h.s. forum..this thread is more for h.s. regulars who also grow..id start your own thread about mushroom grow pictures/talk if there isn't one..id know id like to see!!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 7, 2013)

Duck..kushs and indicas in general do well in 60-70 degrees..my blackwater loved the nightime last winter as I was struggling with the heat before I got my new duo a.c...maybe this discussion might have a few variables in the equation...


----------



## Impman (Dec 7, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> That suggests a 10-15F drop which means that you really don't want to be under 60 and probably better around 65 if you're running ~77F.


good, now to walk you a little further down this path of logic... a 30 degree drop is posited, by Horticulturists and marijuana growers alike (UB for one) is preferred by marijuana.

Case and point: The Emerald Triangle. Crisp cool nights followed by hot days on the side of a mountain grows the best bud on earth. Low nighttime temps and high day time temps are the reason for the potent Indica and now subsequently Humboldt buds

nevertheless, My crop right now gets down to high 50s and low 60s at night and as high as 79 during the day. No sign of stress, and they are thriving. thick stalks and tight node spacing...


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 7, 2013)

I've never seen UB reccomend a drop that large. And I know all my friends that lice in cool climates have heaters to keep the grow above 60 during lights off in the winter. Many of whom are disciples of UB so I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## Impman (Dec 7, 2013)

Lol callin' bullshit...it is actually called 'reading' but whatev....


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 7, 2013)

I kinda manipulate the colder days(nights in my room) to help spread out frequent waterings,inbetween feedings..but I've never let a 20degree difference happen but once..I feel(feel) that keeping a constant temp creates an environment where wether the lights are on or not,the plants can keep on their righteous path,instead of wasting energy on the aspects of cold,the energy can be stored for the next day when the 'sun' is out...but,if it works for you,work it..lol


----------



## technical dan (Dec 7, 2013)

I agree with what duck said earlier bigger containers (bigger plants) do deal with cold temps better. hopefully these dont get too cold tonight... the lights just turned off and its already 55F in the tent..fuck

Think running my fan for the first and last 15-20 min or so of the light period would be sufficient for air exchange in a closed ~30 cubic foot tent? 
plantys the one on the left has been tied down since this pic was taken.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 7, 2013)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/231080422467?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
Or a smaller equivalent..year round comfort..mmmmmm...peace of mind..yeaaaaaa (sorry I'm high)


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 8, 2013)

Impman said:


> Lol callin' bullshit...it is actually called 'reading' but whatev....


I don't know what the fuck your issue with me is but I'm getting a bit tired of it. 
I have actually done a lot of reading on botany. I like it, and thanks to a crippling illness I have a lot of free time on my hands. The one source you posted seems to be saying the same thing as me, that a drop is good but too much is bad and every plant has a different ideal day and night temp. 
Indoor growing is all about providing the best environment for the plants. Part of that is training them to grow with artificial light sources and the other part is climate control. The only reason I have ever heard for suggesting a temp drop like that is to try to force purpling by causing phosphorous def from low temps.

So if you want to discuss this lets do it like reasonable people. If you want to resort to ad hominem attacks and bullshit I'm just going to start ignoring you. If I want bullshit arguing and name calling I can go pretty much anywhere else on this website. I'm sorry that your mescaline extraction failed.


----------



## Impman (Dec 8, 2013)

that got personal, I got offended you said i was lying... I call bullshit.... im not a liar... sorry for the whats the word you used?... forgive me god of HS forum

oh, and here is a link...... this is the average weather forecast in Humboldt County one of the pieces of the 'Triangle'.
http://weather.sg.msn.com/daily_averages.aspx?&wealocations=wc:USAZ0104&weai=8&q=Humboldt,+USA&setunit=F

call fucking bullshit on this and don't be afraid to click over to September and October (the harvest and flowering time) where the Temp is even more extreme. 45-80. Best weed on earth. I smoke the best ganja every day...its on fucking speed dial and it does not compare to the size and potency of Humboldt bud.


I doubt , sincerely, you have ever smoked real humboldt before unless you were real lucky at some point....otherwise you would be more interested in the conditions and the reason why Marijuana thrives where it thrives....maybe not... I just don't see Humboldt going back east too much. maybe the genetics. But once you see how fat and perfect these outdoor buds get, there is never any comparison. NOthing comes close to outdoor grown Humboldt , except of course Afghan Kush on the Hindu-Kush mountain range.


----------



## Impman (Dec 8, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I've never seen UB reccomend a drop that large. And I know all my friends that lice in cool climates have heaters to keep the grow above 60 during lights off in the winter. Many of whom are disciples of UB so I'm calling bullshit.


see, where I come from this is not a ad hominem attack... calling someone a liar in a open public forum is an insult. Them theres fightin' words where I come from.... you got a snippy comment on all my posts Ducker.... I don't even really reply to your posts anymore man..... we don't see eye to eye on growing or on drugs and I dig that... lets keep the bickering out from now on...and dude, don't threaten to ignore me ...just do it and no one will be the wiser


----------



## CCCmints (Dec 8, 2013)

mreduck i don't think impan's attitude towards you is personal. i think he just has a shitty attitude in general the majority of the time. he's the type of person that cannot be wrong, and that doesn't sit well with most people, including myself.

also, impan, don't you think there are a few more variables involved with humboldt bud being so good aside from a large drop in temp?


----------



## Impman (Dec 8, 2013)

No one likes to be wrong. That is a saying to get a rise out of someone.." he just does not like to be wrong" ... You just like to argue... same thing friend.... Actually RIU should have banned your account once you posted I just turned 18. that means most of our posts are that of a minors mind. Pretty sure you have to be 18. you kiss mr e ducks ass because he has no problems telling you, a child, that taking pills is cool beans cuz fuck natural. see..
i never made anything personal, but I will respond to your personal posts on me. this shit bothers me.... youngsters should be learning peace and love, not to be walking pharmacies with a lame attitude.... you know, there are a lot of good HS users on RIU that pop i now and then with the same thoughts I have about chemicals being bad. im not the only one that feels you should only smoke herb and eat shrooms or safe hs that grow from the ground. there IS a spiritual nature to natural drugs. itis some people's religion. you piss on it when you say shit like Meth is natural. fucking bullshit. i would honestly call someone out if I heard that in person...


----------



## Impman (Dec 8, 2013)

no hmoldt only has weather. there is no sun or soil. weather grows weed and thats it. marijuana floats in air and magic happens


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 8, 2013)

Damn its fucking cold here..how bout a 50 degree drop..it was fucking 70 a day ago..now its fucking 20! Wtf? I'm tired of flipping switches on my a.c./heater...


----------



## CCCmints (Dec 8, 2013)

Impman said:


> No one likes to be wrong. That is a saying to get a rise out of someone.." he just does not like to be wrong" ... You just like to argue... same thing friend....





CCCmints said:


> he's the type of person that *cannot *be wrong, and that doesn't sit well with most people, including myself.


there's a big difference between what i said and what you quoted.


Impman said:


> Actually RIU should have banned your account once you posted I just turned 18. that means most of our posts are that of a minors mind. Pretty sure you have to be 18. you kiss mr e ducks ass because he has no problems telling you, a child, that taking pills is cool beans cuz fuck natural. see..i never made anything personal, but I will respond to your personal posts on me. this shit bothers me.... youngsters should be learning peace and love, not to be walking pharmacies with a lame attitude.... you know, there are a lot of good HS users on RIU that pop i now and then with the same thoughts I have about chemicals being bad. im not the only one that feels you should only smoke herb and eat shrooms or safe hs that grow from the ground. there IS a spiritual nature to natural drugs. itis some people's religion. you piss on it when you say shit like Meth is natural. fucking bullshit. i would honestly call someone out if I heard that in person...


well luckily for me riu saw that thread and simply made a joke about my age rather than ban me. maybe he thinks i am a member worth keeping around, and there is no requirement for him to ban me if i am currently of age. 

i'm not sure what you're referring to. could it be the etizolam thread? well, i usually use weed for anxiety and other issues, however i have been required to do supervised drug testing for the past couple months. i'm also experiencing some pretty difficult personal issues right now and sometimes taking an anxiety pill is more beneficial than taking nothing at all. not to mention i bought 20 etizolams in mid-october and still have 10 left. the reason for me taking pills was never "fuck natural"..and i'm willing to bet you've taken a pill or two in your lifetime

making broad statements such as "chemicals are bad" is just plain ignorant. marijuana, mescaline, and every other drug you use is considered a chemical. you clearly don't claim those are bad. see here is where your "i cannot be wrong" attitude comes out. your *opinion *is that every other chemical you don't use is bad...that in itself is a little ridiculous. there are many, many beneficial drugs in this world, but you have to use them properly to reap said benefits.

if you were less close minded you would be easier to get along with.


----------



## CCCmints (Dec 8, 2013)

Impman said:


> no hmoldt only has weather. there is no sun or soil. weather grows weed and thats it. marijuana floats in air and magic happens


thank you for admitting the quality of humboldt buds is not solely dependent on the temperature drops in that region. i don't know why you're being sarcastic as you are actually making fun of yourself lol...


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 8, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Damn its fucking cold here..how bout a 50 degree drop..it was fucking 70 a day ago..now its fucking 20! Wtf? I'm tired of flipping switches on my a.c./heater...


no shit man, even up here it was nice as hell a couple days ago.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 8, 2013)

Yea bro,I'm wondering how I'm gonna get to my garden..it just started sleeting again as I was writing this post..if anything I need to make sure the generator has gas and a backup can of gas...I got plenty of extension cords in the closet.(leftover from the rewireing  )


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 8, 2013)

I really need to feed and water the veg room,and see if I got clones to plant..a few days ago I had small roots...it don't take long to get behind...


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 8, 2013)

tell me about it. i am beyond far behind right now. i noticed mites on my stuff right before i went on vacation and it was hell when i got back 8 days later. spent november going cleaning and killing crazy. didnt cut clones because of the whole mess and it sucks man. so so far behind. ive been working my ass off trying to catch back up lately.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 8, 2013)

How'd you get mites?..next time close up the door and crank open a bottle of co2..suffocate the fuckers,just be safe..
I've called off trying to get to the garden..its too bad out..my buddy assures me the generator is ok so I'm getting high and gonna eat a huge salad..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 8, 2013)

Damn..I woulda been freaking out tripping and knowing I seen mites before I left..my whole trip woulda ended bad because of it I know it would..I'm obsessive about my garden like that..hell,I usually trip and think about the garden 25% of the trip anyways..lol


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 8, 2013)

i wasnt clean enough when i came in from the vegetable garden at the end of the season. totally my fault, wont make the same mistake again next year thats for damn sure.


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 8, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Damn..I woulda been freaking out tripping and knowing I seen mites before I left..my whole trip woulda ended bad because of it I know it would..I'm obsessive about my garden like that..hell,I usually trip and think about the garden 25% of the trip anyways..lol


i was freaking out at first, but i had a very trustworthy garden babysitter, plus i needed the stress relief on vacation like no other. im like you also, obsessive as hell about it, and the one time i get lazy, go figure shit happens. 

also, i hate being in there while tripping, its so uncomfortable and sterile to me


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 8, 2013)

I can't trip around my garden..it freaks me out and all I want to do is work instead of enjoy it..tried it at my last grow and didn't work out..by the end of the trip I was sterlizing waterhoses...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 8, 2013)

My garden now is in an old house..not sterile anywhere but the growrooms..id end up suffocating from cleaning fumes..lol..


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 8, 2013)

By sterile I mean clean..lol


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 8, 2013)

i was think along the lines of bright white sterile environment, hospital-like, which is not my ideal place to be when feeling like that.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 8, 2013)

Bright white lights suck..I'm getting ready to replace all my mylar with orca film..in fact I gotta go se about that now..


----------



## Impman (Dec 11, 2013)

How are feminized seeds created? If a plant hermies and has a few seeds here and there and pollen dicks then it can pollinate another plant, right? Well what good would hermying do if it can't also create male seeds? You see my logic here... a plant stresses and throws out seeds to reproduce itself... well would it not also call for male seeds to? I understand plants don't think but from a evolutionary stand point it only makes sense if the hermy pollinated other females with male and female seeds... 

im high


----------



## Impman (Dec 11, 2013)

Greensummit, please please post a follow up on our discussion.... I will be so happy for you if it works out


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 11, 2013)

imp of course i will. i will be beyond thrilled also


----------



## Impman (Dec 11, 2013)

I have always wanted to try peyote. I hear it offers more than just mescaline. The other alkaloids bring a different angle....I want to try it with a full on religious ceremony some day too. I am not religious but I have sat through enough protestant churches in my day... i should offer up my respect for the Native American Church.... It is not a very pleasant experience from what I have seen and read. You are suppose to sit up straight in a crossed legged position for a very long period of time staring into a fire and passing around tobacco. then the leader of the ceremony beats a drum and tells stories.... tobacco and mescaline are good friends ...unfortunately I quit smoking though


----------



## Impman (Dec 11, 2013)

really shitty i phone pics... I want a real camera some day



you can still kinda see the balls. and the dicks are coming through...they are a yellow greenish color for those of you lucky enough to have never seen one


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2013)

Yea those are males..sorry bro!!
I've been looking into the polination of a flower with a female pollen..all I see are suggestions its a last ditch effort to continue the species,since males have millions of chances to continue with the pollen,and females a lot more limited reproduction,if left in a stressful environment t or sometimes from not being polinated at all,the female will produce hermie flowers to continue the species.through this a usually female seeed is produced since the female is the birth of so many seeds potentially


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2013)

And feminized seeds can be made through this oor using colloidial silver..and another spray but I forget its name...


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 11, 2013)

Silver will prevent the plant from binding ethylene and make it unable to form female flowers so it will default to forming male ones. Apparently males can be treated with ethylene to cause them to produce female flowers.
edit: i don't trust fems made by stressing the "father" into producing male parts by means other than silver. I know my girls will never run into silver accidentally.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 13, 2013)

Chopping down my Green Poison in about 10 mins.

Got a 6-pack of Founder's All Day IPA, NYE 95 at MSG playing, and the greatest Christmas movie of all time, Jingle all the Way on in the background.

Also it's in the single digits tonight so definitely a good stay in night lol.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 13, 2013)

Sounds awesome dutch! I'm on the way to plant about 40 more,harvest a few,plant some seeds,feed and water both rooms and put up orca film! I'm gonna be busy tonight!...but,I should also be coming home with a fair amount of good buds also..then ill haver your stoner norman rockwell moment!!
Congrats on your harvest!!


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh and my friend sent me a present (conveniently) of a wooden kief-box with the screens and mirrored bottom. Anyone have any experience with these? Should I use dry ice?

Pics:


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 13, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Sounds awesome dutch! I'm on the way to plant about 40 more,harvest a few,plant some seeds,feed and water both rooms and put up orca film! I'm gonna be busy tonight!...but,I should also be coming home with a fair amount of good buds also..then ill haver your stoner norman rockwell moment!!
> Congrats on your harvest!!



Haha thanks man! Should be a fun if hazy night!


----------



## CCCmints (Dec 13, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Silver will prevent the plant from binding ethylene and make it unable to form female flowers so it will default to forming male ones. Apparently males can be treated with ethylene to cause them to produce female flowers.
> edit: i don't trust fems made by stressing the "father" into producing male parts by means other than silver. I know my girls will never run into silver accidentally.


so theoretically if you treated an entire male plant with ethylene you could reap a decent harvest of female buds from the plant? interesting...i can't help but think that is too good to be true lol.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 13, 2013)

Finally finished up so here's the pics:

Heres my most impressive bud off this plant. Also that's not a Black Kenny Powers in the background, but Shaggy, from the 90's hit "It Wasn't Me". That's apparently what he looks like now lol.



Last 2 are final yield which is not very impressive looking but I can attest to the rock-hard density. Plus Im planning on doing a large hash run this cycle so I put a fair amount of bud into the trim bag.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 13, 2013)

CCCmints said:


> so theoretically if you treated an entire male plant with ethylene you could reap a decent harvest of female buds from the plant? interesting...i can't help but think that is too good to be true lol.


I think that's true, just not feasible really (unless you want to pay for tanks of ethylene) but it does beg the question of whether or not adding bananas to your room could possibly help reduce hermies. Bananas off-gas a lot of ethylene so the theory is there. I personally won't because of the fruit flies but maybe it is plausible?

Plus the amount of time you'd have to spend trying to change sex on the plant is for sure going to end in severely reduced yields. Makes me wish cannabis wasn't a Schedule 1. All sorts of crazy experiments could be tried out in standardized labs then.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 14, 2013)

CCCmints said:


> so theoretically if you treated an entire male plant with ethylene you could reap a decent harvest of female buds from the plant? interesting...i can't help but think that is too good to be true lol.


In theory but to get almost completely female flowers you need a lot of ethylene and the total number of flowers is greatly reduced. Neville used it to help select males in the 80s. I'd rather reverse females that I know are good to try the seeds.


----------



## Impman (Dec 14, 2013)

I use to think that having a perfect canopy was the optimal way to grow. Like a Screen of Green. You want all your colas uniformed and in rows. ...is how I use to think of a perfect grow..... But I am having some revelations here in thinking about lighting, reflection, and space. I think less plants per light is better. NO more than 3 per 600w. And it has much less to do with having colas in a row and much more to do with light reflection and use of space. You need panels for each side of the plant to keep light from 'splashing' out of the area.. ... I am getting some really nicely developed lower bud sites this grow. I think it is much more important to have as many leaves as possible getting as much light as possible. That does not equate to having rows of colas in a scr og but more like have plants spaced and reflector panels. 
The light has to be reflected in order for the plants to get it anyways. Ironically all the best hoods have the worst reflective material for light...that metal shit with the bubbles.... (someone ought to figure out how to get Orca reflective hoods and then you will be in business!)...

anyways... just a few thoughts this morning.... I think you can get really dense, fat colas low on the plant... it has to do with the leaf light exposure and not the colas at all. so therefor a scrog is a useless gimic according to this logic


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 14, 2013)

Orca film is great!! My flower room is so bright now!! I'm actually gonna spring for new lightbulbs a month early!!
Nice buds dutch! I didn't get to pull any down last night but I have a couple purplr hazes that are frosty,dense,and looks like they took a lot of viagra!! Big donkey dicks!..can't wait..
5 outta 6 kali mist seeds popped..and I stuck some oldschool strain in the dirt also to pop..I'm gonna call it the 'vermontster' since its a local vermont strain that reported to be crazy good!! I'm excited about that..
Imp all my plants are different sizes and different amounts of plants under the lights..I don't raise or lower my lights..I instead circle the footprint with the taller ones and put the small ones in the center..and I rotate em all around every watering..they all grow straight and all the buds are nice..some people combo your theory..one plant per light..just trained to use the most light..I wanna get a good harvest in and use one light to take care of one plant..see what my yeild will be then..it'd be hard for me to turn 2 harvests a month then..lol..I feel it'd all equal out to the same amount just different amolunts of time between harvests..


----------



## CCCmints (Dec 14, 2013)

Impman said:


> so therefor a scrog is a useless gimic according to this logic


..lol. i'd put money on a side-by-side scrog grow out performing this logic any day.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't think orca would be as benificial as a hood material..it doesn't reflect,it disperses light,making it even and no hot points..I could be wrong but i d think you'd need a direct reflection downward..now,hanging a bare bulb in the center of a room coated with orca..that would be the shit..I'm glad I got orca in my room..easy to put up(did it by myelf) and easy to clean..def worth every penny!


----------



## Impman (Dec 14, 2013)

ya, the biggest yields (watt per gram ) I have seen or heard of are from vertical lights in a big open area. Like 2 vertical 1000w and 4 T-5 ... then you use panels around like 6 plants. That is how you get the 1g per watt. I will find some links.. Kite HIgh has something similar to what i speak of.

So a SCROG theory is that of total yield where as I am speaking from a per plant perspective. Like each plant is equal in the eyes of the lord thy god... You are going for Oz per plant. 
Ya, there are actual no GOOD reflective hoods... that is why I think suspending the lights vertical and having the reflective walls/panels is ideal

Obviously speaking from a $ per watt perspective too.... of course you could always SCROG like this
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=disney+hydroponic+pics&id=A0BE92EDBE49F27437FD227C9FDBE41E9E3EC046&FORM=IQFRBA#view=detail&id=A0BE92EDBE49F27437FD227C9FDBE41E9E3EC046&selectedIndex=0

but who can afford the electricity? It bugs me that growers steal power... because I can't mostly lol...also because that is stealing ...I have one of those smart meters.... it knows all.


----------



## Impman (Dec 14, 2013)

damn that kid bugs ... ad hominem attacking little shit. back to the ignore list with you... kid needs to get potty trained


----------



## CCCmints (Dec 14, 2013)

Impman said:


> damn that kid bugs ... ad hominem attacking little shit. back to the ignore list with you... kid needs to get potty trained


...deleted...

i was being a dick no need for that.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 14, 2013)

V-SOGs and V-ScrOGs are kind of the yield champs for g/W but they typically use a lot more floor space than horizontally lit configurations.
Heath Robinson's 2g/W (bear in mind he used high yielding commercial strains to boost the numbers) with a 600W used a 6x9 area. I could run 4 3x3 flood tables under 600s and pull g/W yields with each light andstill get 2x the dried bud.
I have a buddy who has a 1kW V-ScrOG with a lazy susan that fits in a 5x7 area and kills it for yield. But he's about to tear it down and start over bc its dialed in and he likes to tinker.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 14, 2013)

Id never steal electricity,and it would be SOOOOOO easy at my garden..for one I got a great electrician,and 2,the main line into the meter has a cutoff switch BEFORE the meter!! A retarded chimp like me could do it easy...but,that's bad mojo,plus a lot more trouble if I were to ever get caught..I make enuf $,ill pay my overhead..lol


----------



## Impman (Dec 14, 2013)

I did not know someone pulled off 2 gs a watt... that is the final word on growing then, as long as the veg time was reasonable 4 week or so


----------



## CCCmints (Dec 14, 2013)

i think a better way than gpw to evaluate how well someone did on their grow is to try and grow herb at the lowest cost. this would take into account multiple factors of the op and shows how efficient your grow is as opposed to a simple gram per watt calculation (which leaves out many desirable variables). of-course losing quality in an attempt to lower costs would decrease the efficiency of your op so that would be pointless when looking at it this way. 

it really isn't all that difficult to calculate the cost of your op. for instance: during veg i'm shelling out $79.56801/month on electricity and $87.94359/month during flower. you could also account for the amt. of soil/nutes you use etc. to come up with a near-perfect cost estimate.

if i were to pull a pound off 2 months veg 2 months flower it'd cost me around 38 cents per gram - holy shit i did not realize growing was that cheap...if i were selling my tree i could cover the start-up costs with my first harvest and have bud left over, then i'd be growing tree for 35-40 cents a gram? daaaaamn...i'm liking this..


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 14, 2013)

Ahh there is allways overhead..plus if you're running both a veg and bloom..plus travel..unforseen shit like a bunk ballast..its not so much the money as the rewarding feeling I get when I see the smile I put on someones face with the bud I grew..allways good times!!
I'm not a big fan of money..I just want to be able to walk in the store and not have to look at the price tags.


----------



## CCCmints (Dec 15, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Ahh there is allways overhead..plus if you're running both a veg and bloom..plus travel..unforseen shit like a bunk ballast..its not so much the money as the rewarding feeling I get when I see the smile I put on someones face with the bud I grew..allways good times!!
> I'm not a big fan of money..I just want to be able to walk in the store and not have to look at the price tags.


bunk ballasts turn out to be profit for me. i ordered 2 lumatek 400w dimmable digital ballasts off amazon, one shitted out on me after the 3rd time it turned on. i ended up calling amazon after failing to get in contact with hydro galaxy, and the lady assured me i would get my $268 or whatever back in full within the week. but uhhh..that's the total cost of my order! so now i can buy a new ballast and have some pocket change left over. and yes i told her only one didn't work..guess she fucked up lol.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 15, 2013)

That's like paying for the 2 piece and a biscuit,and getting to the drivethru and getting a family meal with extra gravy!!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 15, 2013)

Impman said:


> I did not know someone pulled off 2 gs a watt... that is the final word on growing then, as long as the veg time was reasonable 4 week or so


Heath Robinson's vertical flooded tube. He was using a high yielding strain and something like 86 clones vegged for a week after rooting. Pulled 46oz off a 600W. There are serious issues with the build. It has a footprint that's about 6x9 meaning he's putting out <1oz/sqft of floorspace which is really low. Its also an expensive build. Similar costs could put an op running 4 600s over 3x3 tables potentially yielding 20+oz/cycle each and still have room to move around. God help you if you need to get to a plant in the tube. Also that plant count is totally unreasonable.
The tree machine grows made more sense with plant count limits and still pulled 1.5g/W with Critical Mass. If I was trying to maximize single plant production I'd probably use a system like that. 
There's several way to measure grow effeciency. Personally I think g/kWH makes more sense because it factors in veg time and flowering time.
I'd be happy to go into more detaik when I'm not on my phone.


----------



## CCCmints (Dec 15, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Heath Robinson's vertical flooded tube. He was using a high yielding strain and something like 86 clones vegged for a week after rooting. Pulled 46oz off a 600W. There are serious issues with the build. It has a footprint that's about 6x9 meaning he's putting out <1oz/sqft of floorspace which is really low. Its also an expensive build. Similar costs could put an op running 4 600s over 3x3 tables potentially yielding 20+oz/cycle each and still have room to move around. God help you if you need to get to a plant in the tube. Also that plant count is totally unreasonable.
> The tree machine grows made more sense with plant count limits and still pulled 1.5g/W with Critical Mass. If I was trying to maximize single plant production I'd probably use a system like that.
> There's several way to measure grow effeciency. Personally I think g/kWH makes more sense because it factors in veg time and flowering time.
> I'd be happy to go into more detaik when I'm not on my phone.


http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/hydro-journals/201356070-doubleds-builds-10lb-plant-test-room-16.html#post622483 - 1.65g/w with 4 plants. just over 33 pounds off 4 plants!! crazy...


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for throwing a link up bro. Its a pain with the phone.
He's a crazy ganjaneer who is truly worthy of his pseudonym. But his systems are often like race cars, capable of amazing performance but temperamental and expensive. 
Was he using CO2 in the tree machine grows?


----------



## Impman (Dec 15, 2013)

spider mites. Im getting pocket breakouts. I am going to bomb the room. I need a new product, I dnt trust this Doctor Doom anymore. I am thinking of trying the hotshot strips for a try, they are cheap anyways. 
The white widow gets stressed from the mites. God damn bugs. Azamax neem oil worked better than doctordoom. i thought i could cntrol them easier


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 15, 2013)

Get a bottle of co2,seal up the room,gass em to death..just be careful.


----------



## CCCmints (Dec 15, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Thanks for throwing a link up bro. Its a pain with the phone.
> He's a crazy ganjaneer who is truly worthy of his pseudonym. But his systems are often like race cars, capable of amazing performance but temperamental and expensive.
> Was he using CO2 in the tree machine grows?


in the grow i linked he was indeed using co2. it's also worth mentioning the cut he grows is a cut he got 25 years ago from his mentor and he has turned down offers upto $25,000. supposedly he promised his mentor he would never pass the cut around and stayed true to his word. i'm not really sure how he moves so much weight of the same strain on a consistent basis like that though...i can't find in that thread how long he vegged for. do you know by chance?


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't recall how long the tree grows vegged for. I think it was like 6-8 weeks. Its a system that works really well for people looking to really produce from minimal plant counts.


----------



## CCCmints (Dec 15, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I don't recall how long the tree grows vegged for. I think it was like 6-8 weeks. Its a system that works really well for people looking to really produce from minimal plant counts.


well if we ever make it to colorado i am using his systems for sure! don't really want to go the whole vertical route but i don't think that's a necessity for the big yields he's pulling.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2013)

i like to post in HS its one if not the only other section of the forum that i post in but yes i can kinda grow too i make plenty of mistakes but i have had my goodish grows too....


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 15, 2013)

CCCmints said:


> well if we ever make it to colorado i am using his systems for sure! don't really want to go the whole vertical route but i don't think that's a necessity for the big yields he's pulling.


You can do massive plants with overhead lights but its easier with vert.


----------



## Impman (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, the thing is for me.....Yield needs to correlate with the amount of watts used.... cuz like I said I pay my electric bill and it is about 300 a month for two 600s, my AC and a couple 8 inch inline fans, plus my air filter, heater...... a 6-8 week veg is out of the question. One must figure out how many grows to pull off in a year, the cost of electricity and then of course use of space.

The use of space is a big cost factor ... anyone could veg a plant for 3 months and get huge yields.... but you could have harvested a smaller crop and be half way into the next .... math


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 16, 2013)

Separate veg and flower room bro. Forget that turn around keep a crop flowering constantly. If you're trying to squeeze the most out of your electric bill a SOG flowering freshly rooted clones is probably your best bet. You don't need much light at all to keep moms and root clones and then you're ready to flower so you maximize that.


----------



## Impman (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree. I need a t-5 in a veg room with tall healthy females always ready .

OK , so I use to be mr. natural when it came to insect control. but mr. natural went away with my money. IN other words, I need cheap and effective pest control ....like right now. So, I bought HOt Shot Pest strip. I read another post about it a while back and said eeecck ...that gets in the buds... Fuck it. For 5 $ this shit Kills all insects as listed, heres the list : Kills ALL crawling insects, Kills all flying insects.

I also bought some neem oil from Lowes ...


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 16, 2013)

We're really good at making stuff to kill things as a species!


----------



## Impman (Dec 16, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> We're really good at making stuff to kill things as a species!


no shit, right!? spider mites schmider mites ..

lol, I wish I could afford the predators... Thats just good fun


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 16, 2013)

15$..20lbs of co2..dead.
Math... overhead(100$)={ [email protected] scenario:zero!..and I'm sure were not producing zero...


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 17, 2013)

If your room isn't sealed it won't always work. Also tanks are known to freeze up and stop putting out enough gas to gas the little fuckers. It's certainly doable but it's not always that simple. But when it works it fucking annihilates them!


----------



## Impman (Dec 17, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> 15$..20lbs of co2..dead.
> Math... overhead(100$)={ [email protected] scenario:zero!..and I'm sure were not producing zero...


yeah, I have tried this 3 times. I put the tank right next to a infested plant once.... the spider mites were still chillen when I checked. I thought the room was pretty sealed.... not perfectly though....but why didn't the mites right by the tank valve die? 

I am not sayin' it don't work...just sayin' that I tried it and failed

If you are unfamiliar with HotShot pest strips it is a powerful product. My whole garage smells like the strip not just the tent. I am only going to leave it in there until the spider mites are dead. I also spayed with Neem Oil I got hella cheap from Lowes. I mean fuck. COmpared to the Grow Shops Lowes shit is like 800% cheaper


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 17, 2013)

imp hot shots are no good, seriously bad for your health. and just like co2 they only really work in very small closed spaces, any ventilation and they are a waste, wont even kill fungus gnats. 

just my .02 i have used them before and for the cost i was highly disappopinted. forbid 4f all the way for mites.


----------



## Impman (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks... Ya I hung a infested leaf on the Hot Shot and checked it two hours later. The mite I was observing was still eating my leaf. I think that thread on RIU about Hot Shot was just bullshit from the company.

The DoctorDoom seems to do a little damage... I will order the Forbid... I am desperate now. My white widow are bitches when it comes to the mites. All the other plants are fine but the widow fucking stresses from a small infestation. fuck man.... I am just going to pull all the plants out of the tent every other day and wash with neem oil spray until the Forbid comes in. I am thrwoing the hot shot in the trash


----------



## Impman (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh and I forgot... After the third time I tried C02 bombing I had a epiphany. I told my grow partner : " Dude, don't plants create fucking O2? How the Fuck will Co2 kill them when they are getting pure O2 from the plants they are eating?!"

I just remembered that... sure the air around them is deadly high levels of CO2 but don't the mites have on fucking gas masks basically?


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 17, 2013)

forbid will destroy them for sure. its one application every 45 days. it didnt kill my fungus gnats (those are just a part of life now i think, as they seem indestructible) but it did destroy the mites. and its much safer than avid supposedly. if you are spraying things in flower, well you might just have to scrap whats in flower.


----------



## Impman (Dec 17, 2013)

I tried fungal gnat predators once.... no noticed effect, still had gnats but I felt empowered knowing that at least I unoeashed hell on some of their larva


----------



## Impman (Dec 17, 2013)

I hvae read so much bullshit on mites... cover your floor in salt?! wtf! have you seen them move? they are slower than all fucking hell. I think they float around through the air.. and they can grab on to shit. they also have a hibernating mode. they are incredible creatures


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 17, 2013)

i think ive tried just about everything on those bastards. foggers, sprays, bti granules/mosquito dunks, predators, everything. even azamax only keeps them at bay. i havent found one thing that will completely kill them yet (except scrapping and starting over, and that will not be happening)

all because i tried to save a pepper plant from the winter 2 years ago. i have learned to live with them, they do no real damage, and are just a minor annoyance at this point. i am sick of being defeated by them though, its this never ending war that i can NOT win. it sucks. 

yay gnats!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 17, 2013)

10000ppm co2 vs 700ppm of average air..that's the difference.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 18, 2013)

Fluoromite or however you spell it. The old Avid as well. When you need things to die organophosphates are generally _extremely_ effective.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 18, 2013)

Sevin dust...hahahahaha!!(just kidding..don't want anybody reading this and thinking it was for real..)


----------



## Impman (Dec 18, 2013)

I am going to show you that CO2 bombing is a myth. I will unload a whole tank into a sealed fishtank with a spider mite infested leaf. Just leave that fucking leaf and cO2 with a CAP meter with it for a few hours. The mite will still be alive


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 18, 2013)

Impman said:


> I am going to show you that CO2 bombing is a myth. I will unload a whole tank into a sealed fishtank with a spider mite infested leaf. Just leave that fucking leaf and cO2 with a CAP meter with it for a few hours. The mite will still be alive


Cool..I've only read this..the levels have to be 10kppm for an hour.having dabbled in co2(for a friend,not my own grow)I know very little..id imagine this will be a cool experiment if you're gonna do it..you could probably raise the ppm to that level with bakingsoda and vinegar in something small like a fishtank..


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 18, 2013)

Those cap meters are sensitive..while I don't run co2,I have the feature..if I step into the room the level jumps 200ppm or more...


----------



## Impman (Dec 18, 2013)

ya they are cool. I blow on it and it jumps to like 8000plus or whatever. Thats why I always blow on my plants lol... cough on them too ...

even better, I will get a jar that is big enough for the meter to fit and bomb the leaf.... lol I want to know too. I say it dont work but im curious. You will just uave to take my word for it that it worked or didnt lol... i might be able to video the mite move or it move for like 10 minutes but my camera may not suffice


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 18, 2013)

Like you'd lie to me..lol..so your meter has a probe? My controller has the fuzzy logic system...I think it pulls samples of air into the machine..don't matter..the most expensive part of the controller and I don't use it..blah!


----------



## Impman (Dec 18, 2013)

Don't probe my fuzzy logic system man! 

Uh, it kina looks like a speaker where it senses it. no probe it is the C.A.P. I would send apic but I am high. Can't I just call an exterminator to my home? Its almost legal...will Clark's Pest Control kill my mites?


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have the cap extreme but only use it for the fans and humidity...didn't know/research that you can only run 1500watts of lights thru it without the 'add-ons'...


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 19, 2013)

Imp thank you for doing some testing on this. I think a jar big enough for the meter with vinegra and baking soda should work just fine. In a 1L jar you have just under 1/20th of a mol of gas at standard temp and pressure (298K/25C/77F and 1 atmosphere of pressure), so we'll go with 0.05 mol for simplicity's sake. 10,000ppm is 1%, so you need 0.0005 mol of CO2, 1 mol of CO2 has a mass of 44g so you need 0.022 g od CO2 to get that. You get 1 mol of CO2 per mol of NaHCO3 neutralized. NaHCO3 is about 84g/mol iirc which would mean needing 0.042g of NaHCO3 if you got a quantitative yield but some will probably stay in solution. For a proof of concept I'd go with like 0.1g.

I bet in a totally legal environment an exterminator specializing in grows could do very well.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm gonna start a growroom maintenece service..well come in,harvest the plants,scrub the empty pots,resivoirs,replace growrocks,wash walls,fumigate,mix dirt,nutrients, ect..and charge an arm and a leg!..lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 19, 2013)

If you mix dirt that you just need to water you could make a killing. Just water it and watch it grow and we do all of the hard parts.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 19, 2013)

Like commercialized super soil?


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 19, 2013)

Pretty much. Make enough to provide for a few hundred home grows. Import something from France and claim it will add terroir to people's plants or some shit.
Look at the people who made the most off the gold rush, no prospectors names ring out at the front of my mind but everyone knows who Levi Strauss was.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ill call it 'duck dirt' and get a billy mays ripoff to do t.v. ads at midnight for it..


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 19, 2013)

Are you too stupid and lazy to grow your own marijuana but are sick of paying dispensary prices? Pay us a fraction of that that and let us use your closet or spare bedroom! No work required on your part what so ever! Just sit back and watch it grow!


----------



## Impman (Dec 20, 2013)

Dude, send me a package that includes the soil, lights, everything... all you do is plug it in and put your clone where the X is. I even want the tent to fucking pop up. That's how lazy and dumb I am. And the light better be easy to hang too. That would be bad ass... like a guaranteed set up. They should even include the seed or at least a list of vendors. That way the yield could be almost guarunteed


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 20, 2013)

Extra holiday deal..1 trimmer and 1 hash maker for nothing!! Enter promo code 'lazy head' for your discount!


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 21, 2013)

Impman said:


> Dude, send me a package that includes the soil, lights, everything... all you do is plug it in and put your clone where the X is. I even want the tent to fucking pop up. That's how lazy and dumb I am. And the light better be easy to hang too. That would be bad ass... like a guaranteed set up. They should even include the seed or at least a list of vendors. That way the yield could be almost guarunteed


We'd do the setup and provide clones.
Dial in a clone with an autodosing res and you could probably set it up amd come back on harvest day. Just need to automate raising the lights.


----------



## Impman (Dec 21, 2013)

Ya! I don't even want to touch the lights...hehe... maybe the delivery guy can push the pop up button for me too? ahhhh fuck... what is this? what do I do with this man! uhh...sir... that's the plug.... you plug it into the outlet........ ?!! What!? I paid for total automation and now you come at me with this crazy grower's lingo....'plug' 'outlet'...


really though I need a mescaline kit for dummies.... like those old science toys where you just follow 3 steps


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 21, 2013)

That's why we have an installer rather than just a delivery guy. Like when you buy nice furniture and they deliver it and put it together for you.


----------



## Impman (Dec 21, 2013)

these services actually exists in CA on Bud Trader. Growers get 50%... They also have consultant services that set up your grow, construction and all...weed contractors... a lot of grow shops advertise that too. great idea


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 21, 2013)

They took our jobs!!!...lol


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 26, 2013)

Some final shots of this grow. Sadly this will be my last effort for awhile as I'm going on a growing hiatus do to work moving me. But I'll be back with a way better setup, way more space, and way more money in a few months so its all good.

First up the Lost Coast. Sampled some already and it's some fire. The smell is by the far the best I've ever grown and the high is real productive and creative. Plus it had some cool color change at the end, wish I could have got my tent colder, but I love it so far.



The Blueberry Headband I have not yet tried, but it looks pretty ridiculous. Saving that first toke for when I'm with some friends this weekend. Not too strong of a smell, just a slight sweetness of blueberry with some pine/hash/orange undertones. Both of these plants are Emerald Triangle stock, and I'm impressed enough that I'm gonna pick up a few different strains next order, especially their Cherry OG which is just the Lost Coast x Cherry Thai.



So a sad break from growing cannabis, but I do think I'll do a run of shrooms in the meantime.


----------



## Impman (Dec 31, 2013)

my grow update... dirty garage style. white widow on left... little spider mite damage from a couple weeks ago


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice bro!! I wish my phone posted pics here..I got some choice shots last Sunday at my spot!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 31, 2013)

If this loaded right its my sharksbreath from 5 years ago


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey look I figured out!..still takes forever..damn phone.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm getting better..my purple haze 3 days ago..she's hanging now.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 31, 2013)

Can't load multiple pics..


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 31, 2013)

Some potroast for newyears..allright,I'm done..happy I can share pics now!!
Time to go get spun..


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 1, 2014)

Looking good bro!


----------



## Impman (Jan 5, 2014)

Help!!!! WTF is going on with my electric bill? I have 2 600 w, two inline fans, a AC, and a couple oscilating fans going. My bill was 581.91!!! But, part of that bill is 170.00 energy conservation encouragement. So if you take of my house hold energy use which is 100. my grow is costing me about 310$ a month! is that normal? or is there something wrong here? From what I have read I should only be using about 420 kWh per month with the 2 600. Maybe the two inline fans draw a lot? plus the AC? my monthly usage is at 2,119 kWh!!! shit and CA is not cheap


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 5, 2014)

How much is your AC running? Those things can use a shit ton of power.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get a cap extreme..I have 4 x 600w,2 x 8"inline fans,4 oscilating fans,water heater,2 air pumps,a cloner pump,3 ac/heaters,an a dehumidifier..last months bill..250$...before..450$...
But I also don't live there..no one duz but the ladies.


----------



## Impman (Jan 5, 2014)

what is a cap extreme?


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 5, 2014)

A total environmental controller..it plugs to all your fans,ac,dehumidifiers,co2 pumps..turn all the elements of your garden on full blast(I.e. dehumidifier down to '0')..they will be on constantly,untill you plug it into the c.a.p.,and adjust the settings on the c.a.p...the controller,well,it controls everything..only downside is if you run more than 15amps thru it,you need this breaker box adaptor(allways a hook,right?)..I think its 200$(years ago I checkd)..the controller itself runs 7-800$..depending on the dirt bag that sells it to you..its a very good investment nonetheless..it will save you %,and equipment repairs,and give a lot of piece of mind..plus good warranty!..I had to send mine bac to get the co2 meter adjusted,not because I was using gas,but because I seen it blinking..fixed it asap..anyhow..read up and make your own decision..I'm about to post some pot porn.


----------



## Impman (Jan 5, 2014)

ok, ya you are right the cap would be ideal for me.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm high..I just recalled the name and then forgot..


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok so above and this are purple haze..I got my grip on reality all of a sudden


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 5, 2014)

Now look..I am a humble man..but this potroast is the fucking shit!..*brushes off shoulder*
Rock hard diesel smelling purple black funk nuggetz!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pot roast..18 days veg,20 days flower when I took this pic.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 5, 2014)

Veg room lookin slim now,but,many clones a comin'!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dried potroast(I joke and call it stoner jerky)


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 5, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 2952907
> Dried potroast(I joke and call it stoner jerky)


That looks tasty!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ahh shit,I got high....for you sativa lovers(we know who you are)..here's sharksbreath cut at 12 weeks..


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 5, 2014)

Heres a piece of cola bud from my auto purple grow. Yours looks tastier


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tried to get a few 'non flash shots'..meaning,we all know the buds aren't that white..its the refraction..but here is my attempt at true color...potroast


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sayyyy...why are ther no other entries here!!?? We DO grow in HS..let's get it together!..


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 5, 2014)

Adhd...I popped a bean tonight I forgot about..'CRITTER bud'..story is some breeders friend passed,and they put his ashes in the dirt of his favorite strain(I know thw hollywood implement but this is true)..anyhow..I got one seed and found it tonight when I went looking for some maryland mauler seeds I had..both got popped...
Critter bud story had a meaning..it was PURE PURPLE BUD!!...and the leaves were soooo lime green..it was such a visual contrast!..I've never seen before or since this visual difference in color..I hope this one seed is male..all in all I popped 8 different strains today..only 2 were fems..


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 5, 2014)

View attachment 2952934
Not mine but soon to be..found 6 seeds in a qp of canadian trainwreck my buddy got!!
Very perfumey herb!..


----------



## Impman (Jan 5, 2014)

My white widow is so caked in crystal its going to be awesome. It looks like a solid 2 ounces per plant but I hope more. Maybe a couple 2.5-3 ounce ones. My grow should be done in about 4 weeks. Then I am suppose to expand it. I am adding 2 more 600s at a time and building a actual room in my garage. My only main issue is the AC situation when summer hits. I really need a Mitsubishi dual split for about 2gs. .... it could happen. ......By June I want to be running 6 600 hps and have a veg room. Have 2 sets of lights with different stages of flowering. Harvest every 2-3 weeks about a pound or more.... that's all I need to make it and get back on my feet. .....but all this ONLY IF (BIG MOTHER FUCKING IF) I get a decent yield this time around. My last grow was so bad I almost had to quit..... this one needs to be in at least ball park. I had too many issues with my last grow but I attribute most to bad genetics, hermying. ..... I need this grow to pull off over 1 lb with 2 600ws. It looks close


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry I haven't been posting as much. 
Here's Stella 6 days into flower.










I'll have more pics to post when there's some flowers.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 6, 2014)

Impman said:


> My white widow is so caked in crystal its going to be awesome. It looks like a solid 2 ounces per plant but I hope more. Maybe a couple 2.5-3 ounce ones. My grow should be done in about 4 weeks. Then I am suppose to expand it. I am adding 2 more 600s at a time and building a actual room in my garage. My only main issue is the AC situation when summer hits. I really need a Mitsubishi dual split for about 2gs. .... it could happen. ......By June I want to be running 6 600 hps and have a veg room. Have 2 sets of lights with different stages of flowering. Harvest every 2-3 weeks about a pound or more.... that's all I need to make it and get back on my feet. .....but all this ONLY IF (BIG MOTHER FUCKING IF) I get a decent yield this time around. My last grow was so bad I almost had to quit..... this one needs to be in at least ball park. I had too many issues with my last grow but I attribute most to bad genetics, hermying. ..... I need this grow to pull off over 1 lb with 2 600ws. It looks close


We all have those runs that just suck. Sure this one will get you by man. It is a reasonable goal, hope you meet it and then some.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyhow, just finished indoor, Dream Beaver by Bodhi



















Outdoors, one of my DB keepers:







Oldschool Afghan Haze x Paki Chitral Kush (Gage test beans)


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 6, 2014)

Lookin sick Hamish! That outdoor girl, is gonna be a friggin monster bro. Beautiful flowers too, what a strain. I was looking at herbies seeds, and all of Bodhi's gear is out at the moment. Kinda frustrating. Peace & Love.Myco


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks good hammish!!
Duck I put a stella in flower lastnight!! Couldn't wait..but I've got 14 more so no worries..I must be underfeeding mine,yours is bigger/taller,but I keep bending mine over..she's a wide bitch!lol..


----------



## JJ05 (Jan 6, 2014)

Looking good boys!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 6, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Looks good hammish!!
> Duck I put a stella in flower lastnight!! Couldn't wait..but I've got 14 more so no worries..I must be underfeeding mine,yours is bigger/taller,but I keep bending mine over..she's a wide bitch!lol..


She's 6 days into flower there so she grew a bit. About 4 weeks ago she looked like this: She wasn't allowed to grow up at all and she was taking up half of my veg tub and I was playing snake supercropping branches around to make her fit. She's only needed a few adjustments since going under the big light and she will need some serious support when flowers start to develop. She's endured some pretty serious bondage. The yellowing is because I was trying to slow her down with some starvation.





Then she went into a bigger pot and got put under the 400W to veg on 12/20 and she was flipped the Sunday before last. She gets fed with almost every watering around 1/2-2/3 tsp/gal of Jack's 20/20/20 in a 3:2 mix of promix bx and perlite.


----------



## Impman (Jan 6, 2014)

uh it uploads then nothing....? weird
... anyways. this is White Widow day 40. wish I had a real camera...this broke Ipad is OK though. Going to be amazing weed. Hoping for 2 oz off this one...what you think? even the lower bud sites are pretty dense. I did not lollipop at all...I used the UB upcanning method. seemed to really help ...we shall see with the final yield


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 6, 2014)

She looks good. Keep her healthy and you should hit your goal.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 6, 2014)

hell yea! You'll do fine..she's gonna fatten up soon!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 6, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Lookin sick Hamish! That outdoor girl, is gonna be a friggin monster bro. Beautiful flowers too, what a strain. I was looking at herbies seeds, and all of Bodhi's gear is out at the moment. Kinda frustrating. Peace & Love.Myco


Myco, I think B stopped stocking there. The best guy for Bodhi or Gage for you guys is Holistic Nursery. USA based so no customs snags. He carries only a few breeders but is fast making a good name. Plus you will be supporting your own economy instead of Holland or the UK.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 7, 2014)

pretty funny that they use pic's with attitudes watermark on them http://www.shop.holisticnursery.com/818-Headband-0019S.htm


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr ADHD said:


> pretty funny that they use pic's with attitudes watermark on them http://www.shop.holisticnursery.com/818-Headband-0019S.htm


I found it more amusing choosing Cali Connection as one if the choices of breeder... LOL... Its Bodhi, Gage, RD, and then Swerve's rip off central. Yin and Yang I guess


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 8, 2014)

My whole grow setup is packed up in boxes until I move in the spring, but I ordered the beans for my next grow. Settled on Barneys Farm Critical Kush. Its critical mass x OG kush.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 8, 2014)

Yea I have a bitter taste for s.r.o.c.(should this be a coined term by hammish?)after I was shitcanned for just stating what happened with my blackwater..I wasn't mad,just pointing out what happened...oh well,sink or swim for some breeders..pride is a stinging motherfucker!!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 8, 2014)

Critical kush should be a nice blend of big yeild,and tastes,and tightish nugs..gonna stink like a whores ass,but,well us potheads like that!lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 8, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Critical kush should be a nice blend of big yeild,and tastes,and tightish nugs..gonna stink like a whores ass,but,well us potheads like that!lol


There is a Critical Kush Mainline journal here on RIU. The guy got insane yields of rock hard stinky goodness and it was fast too. It is a great type for mainline it LST for sure, should kick some ass screened up!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 12, 2014)

Felt like 'marijuana-bating' to some bud porn...hahaha

Blackwater


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 12, 2014)

I tried to get creative with my angle in this sharksbreath photo


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 12, 2014)

And purple haze...
Gonna work in the garden tonight..might have more ladies to look at then..peace!


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 12, 2014)

Damnit Rory, my keyboards all sticky now!  I need a fapkin if your gonna keep posting pics like that.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 12, 2014)

Looking nice brother!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 12, 2014)

Yea its been about a week,I'm hoping stella will have shown us at least some 'sideboob'..hahaha...damn,I forget what else I have in flower other than the regular crew of hoes...I have 7 new strains growing from seed so eventually ill have some different girls to photograph..I'm actually gonna have 8,I found a few seeds in some canadian trainwreck a buddy had..gonna pop them tonight...


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 12, 2014)

She takes about two weeks to start forming flowers for me.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 12, 2014)

I didn't take pics as it was just a few pistils..on to the pics of 'the mansion'

A 4ft pure afghan from dna


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 12, 2014)

Whoops!wrong photo! That's stella and her crew..down bitches they are...


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry here's the afghan..lol..I'm really high..was smoking big sur holy weed/bud all night..whoop!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 13, 2014)

More porn in the morn!
A big ass purple haze(my partner says it smells like piss,I smell grape kool-aid or jolly ranches..and funk.)


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 13, 2014)

Shark in the water!..(our shark!)


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 13, 2014)

Don't know why the p.h. was attached in the last post..oh well...here's a pure afghan


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 13, 2014)

Potroast mid-flower..this strain stinks so bad..gave a friend an 8th and we went to the poolhall..got back in the car and it reeked!(was in two bags and zipped up in a cd folder)


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 13, 2014)

Where I keep my ladies tied up!(they listen well,and they know they should!)


----------



## skuba (Jan 13, 2014)

Looking dank dude, awesome you're running purple haze, i hardly hear about that one anymore


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ill leave you guys with last weeks dead bitches..I gotta go move a washer and dryer for my pops!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 13, 2014)

Yea it was a freebie from attitude..I've had a few freebies be the shit!..my old sharksbreath freebie ended up being the best I've ever grown..and the best my friends ever smoked.


----------



## skuba (Jan 13, 2014)

I smoked sharksbreath probably 4 or 5 years ago and wasn't super thrilled about it compared to some of the other strains that were around. It was super frosty and had a really unique smell but i was more impressed by mk ultra and nycd from the same people


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 13, 2014)

I had the lambsbread pheno..2ft colas and when you put a pound in a bag,it was so sticky it all came out in one lump!..I can go on and on about that plant!! Couldn't control the smell,people would get a sack,leave,and call 30 mins later to get more(they figured out what that had!)..big men who smoke a quarter a day were smoking pin joints and pulling their car over!..and I'm the worlds biggest fucktard for giving it away to a noob to 'keep alive' while I moved my grow.
The one I have now is good,but not like my old one(its allways the one you let get away...)


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 14, 2014)

Well I ordered the crit kush from herbies. Decided to pop a few beans I had around in the mean time: 1 LSD , 1 Chiesel , and 2 bagseeds from an unknown strain. Gonna grow them 12/12 from seed for a smaller/faster crop. Ill post some pics when they sprout


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 14, 2014)

Id wait a week for the switch,give em a few days for their roots..


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 14, 2014)

I suppose I could spare an extra week


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 14, 2014)

Same bagseed as mine? The Chiesel I have has popped..itb be cool if we had the same harvest at the same time..doubt it'll happen tho,I clone first and procure a stockpile of genetic look alikes before I throw em into flower..never know if ya have that one you wanna keep..best to have a backup!lol


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 14, 2014)

I would wait a week..I feel energy spent flowering would be needed and have to be generated by at least a little larger root system..altho I've never gone straight into flower from seed..I did with a clone once,but it was an extra in the cloner and I didn't wanna waste a healthy clone,worked out well,but only got 3 or 4 grams in the end..I really didn't pay good attention to the little girl.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 15, 2014)

Plenty of strains can be flowered as well rooted clones and yield over an ounce. Look at E$kobar's setup over on open grow for an example of a system that consistently hits it.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't doubt ya..I'm just not a pro at it and wanted that know with the little info I was given..e$ko is also a top dog..lol,I dream of growing as well as some of those guys at sannies...I also dream of huckleberry.mmmmmm.....


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 15, 2014)

Well those Kali Mists might get you over your issue of flowering a rooted clone. They can still end up at nearly 4' when flowered from a 3" clone.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 15, 2014)

Some pics from this evening.
Stella 17 days into flower:





Stella Too





P11Bx-0, she's been named Maria after Madame Curie










I should be able to sex clones of my Kali Mist babies soon and then I'll flower the female. I hope it's KM1. KM0 would have been culled long ago if I had a large number of seeds going.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2014)

3in to 4ft!! Holy shit man! Looks like some rough treatment in store for those bitches!..
I plan on growing all 5 to about a foot and a half and cloning each and flower from clone to find sex,then go from there..
Stellas looking beautiful!! All of them are!...what a long,long wait we both have duck!
Madame curie..who came up with that? The wife or the duck?..


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 15, 2014)

I believe I just had an accident in my pants..I realized what a 3ft kali mist vegged indoors and put outside in spring will become..''kali-pottamus"...lol!


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 15, 2014)

Bear in mind that most pure sativas or nearly pure sativas are adapted to life where the summer solstice is at most 13 hours of daylight and they will stretch for 5 weeks of 12/12 because they can flower until new years.

I want to see what a big KM in veg will do flowered outside. I hope she can finish in time.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 15, 2014)

Bear in mind that most pure sativas or nearly pure sativas are adapted to life where the summer solstice is at most 13 hours of daylight and they will stretch for 5 weeks of 12/12 because they can flower until new years.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 18, 2014)

My good looking Kali Mist baby showed pistils this morning! She's got 6 tops and is like 3" tall. I'm going to upcan her to a 2gal pot and put her in the tent tonight. Here's hoping she stays under 40"! With luck she'll finish around 4/20.

Here's some pics of her.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Jan 18, 2014)

That Stella and Kali looks bomb Duck. 

Oh how I miss growing already, and it hasn't even been a month! Come summer I have some big plans though. I want to do themed runs. I want to start off with an fruit-flavored run, the best cherries, mangoes, limes, lemons, and strawberry leaning phenos I can find. Next I want to do an all old-school 90's strains run, White Widow, NL, AK-47, Skunk, etc. And after my new setup is all tuned in I want to do a "Sativas Around the World" run. Get some sativa genetics from across the globe, Colombian, Thai, Mexican, Malawi, S. African, and do some exploring.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 19, 2014)

I heard there are good sats in the northern us..lol


----------



## skuba (Jan 19, 2014)

I <3 Kali Mist, one of the coolest highs ever. I ruined a quarter of these beautiful kali mist nugs sneaking into bonnaroo one year, i'd had beer for dinner and slept on a concrete patio on a nearby farm. we woke up, ate some beef jerky, took a shot of patron, and snuck through some jungly swamp shit to get in. felt like vietnam, there were choppers flying over and we were backpack dippin through the trees. unfortunately the KM was in my shoes and got soaked in swamp water, i gave it to some guy to dry out but i'm sure it was gonna taste like swamp ass


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm really excited for this girl. Mom is amazing just happy smoke. The next three months are going to be a long wait.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 19, 2014)

Haha..duck try the next 12months!!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 23, 2014)

Lights out flash shot of a bud on Stella to try to show how frosty she is getting. I should have set the shot up with the lights on then taken it rather than try to focus in the dark. Live and learn.





And here's the Kali Mist starting day 4 of flower. She got named Amodini which is a Hindi name meaning Happy Girl. Looks like she'll have 8 mains and hopefully that will be enough to keep her short!


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 28, 2014)

Kali Mist starting day 10










I'm thinking that she'll stay under 3'! I'm fucking thrilled!
Pineapple 11 BX starting day 31





Stella starting day 31 Looking really frosty. Probably the healthiest I've grown this plant so far.


----------



## skuba (Jan 30, 2014)

Stella is blingin my friend, and how long is the flower period on the KM? 90 days?


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks man! I've been fighting cold so growth has been a bit slower but she's putting out even more resin than usual.
The KM should go about 90 days. I'm planning to chop her then anyway. She's an F2 and mom seems best in the 90-100 day area but is excellent from ~85-110 according to my friend.


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 31, 2014)

Just started an auto sweet devil and some sort of auto Buddha, not exactly sure what the strain is on that one, was in a mix bag of autos I had. Never had the sweet devil, should be good. I dig the autos, real easy. My wife kinda freaks about lights being on in the closet with no one home, so I can just go in and flip on the lights when I get home. Easy Peasy everyones happy.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Never grown an auto,nor read or heard about how to grow em..so you can turn the light on whenever? They just grow to bud from seed with no set light pattern,just enough light to grow?..I've never been interested in them because all I've heard was 'not potent'..that stopped my interest right then..lol..


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 3, 2014)

They don't require a set photoperiod but do better with more light. I've got a few friends that grow them who I trust when they say they can be as potent as photos. Dinafem seems to be the best breeder for autos in terms of quality and consistency. I've seen their auto cheese hit 4oz/plant in 10weeks with a 1k light a few times.
A friend gave me a nice mix of sat dominant autos that I'm going to guerrilla grow this summer. Its the only way I can grow something that flowers for 90days outside here. A photo won't start flowering till like the middle of August and a long flowering sat is likely to take even longer because of a long critical dark period. So best case is around Thanksgiving and potentially almost to Christmas.
The other benefit is if I start them in late April they'll be finishing around when the photos start flowering which cuts down on the risk of them being grabbed.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 3, 2014)

So you at the minimal have to give them how much light in a day?..just curious..and I've grown dinafem before..I think you might remember..lol.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Purple haze..I let it go 2 weeks extra


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Whoops..upon review,that's potroast..my bad.


----------



## CCCmints (Feb 4, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Thanks man! I've been fighting cold so growth has been a bit slower but she's putting out even more resin than usual.
> The KM should go about 90 days. I'm planning to chop her then anyway. She's an F2 and mom seems best in the 90-100 day area but is excellent from ~85-110 according to my friend.


how long is the flowering period on stella? and your plants look happier than ever man.


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 4, 2014)

9-10 weeks. I'm trying some at 8 this cycle because I'm out of her and she is extremely beneficial medicinally. I've taken her as late as 80 days with little change to the effects. She gets a bit of a tired comedown though and I don't like it as much.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 4, 2014)

The stella I got in flower is the epitome of happy!


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 4, 2014)

She looks good! I can't wait to see how she turns out for you!


----------



## CCCmints (Feb 4, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 2984457
> The stella I got in flower is the epitome of happy!


----{like}----


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 6, 2014)

A little blown out from the flash but it shows how frosty Stella is well.





Now that the KM is flowering I'm putting the HPS bulb in before the lights come on tonight. Hopefully it will help bulk up the girls some as my flowers are looking a bit small for almost 6 weeks of flowering.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 6, 2014)

6weeks? Wow..time flys sometimes..I can't wait till I get my k.m. flowering..


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 6, 2014)

Stella is 39 days in and the KM is 18. Here's a pic of the buds starting. She'll keep growing for another 3 weeks probably. Then 8-10 more and she'll be done.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 6, 2014)

My stella and your km are almost the same flower time..I'm short by a few days..my km has gotten huge..ill take pics Sunday or Monday..might be hungover Sunday..funerals and I don't get along at all..


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 6, 2014)

I understand bro. I hate funerals.
So your Stella should finish about 3-4 weeks ahead of my KM!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yep..and it'll have a month cure for 'debauchery 2014'...


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 10, 2014)

stella update..smells amazing!


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Feb 11, 2014)

Ugh I hate all of you for being able to grow. And I hate myself for daydreaming all day at work about what strains and in what setup and eventually falling asleep at my desk to be woken up by a co-worker burning popcorn in the microwave. It's like 14 degrees out and I had to go out for the fire drill without a coat and it's all your fault.

Though I think I've got it settled on Martian Mean Green, Blue Flame, Sannies Jack, and Cherry OG. Because that list will last past lunch tommorow. Oh summer come soon!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 12, 2014)

Dutch you only grow outside?


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Feb 12, 2014)

Negative only inside but my job is moving me in a few months and with vacation planned I am on hiatus from growing till june or so.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 12, 2014)

autos? lol...


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Feb 12, 2014)

Lol I've got a whole bunch of free autos from various attitude deals that I plan on doing guerilla this summer as there's no way I'm gonna bother with them in my tent.

I live by myself and really don't have a way to water or anything for when I'm gone. I can rig up something for a week or so, but I'm TX for 3 straight weeks next month so i figure just hold off. I've still got about 10 mason jars full in storage so I'm not hurting for pot, I just miss growing is all. This is the first real break from growing in a few years for me, and I guess i never really know how much I actually enjoy it.

Ahh well, new set-up, more money, more space, more gadgets, more strains will be awaiting me in a few months.


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone who says marijuana isn't addictive has never grown it 
I'm doing a bunch of sativa autos outside this summer. There's not many sat dominant photos that can finish without mother nature being exceptionally kind and I don't really like other pot that much.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Feb 12, 2014)

A friend of mine has ~70 acres dotted with lakes and islands so we're gonna clear out the center of one of the bigger islands and set up shop there. I have some Blue Cheese autos that may be good, but honestly I think the majority of it all is gonna go into one big hash pile.

Are there any good sativa autos out there Duck?


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 12, 2014)

Mine are the results of a friends breeding projects. I'd be very curious to try Dinafems Original Amnesia Auto. Their photo version is quite good and their autos are generally very good so if I was going to be buying some that's what I'd start with.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 12, 2014)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> A friend of mine has ~70 acres dotted with lakes and islands so we're gonna clear out the center of one of the bigger islands and set up shop there. I have some Blue Cheese autos that may be good, but honestly I think the majority of it all is gonna go into one big hash pile.
> 
> Are there any good sativa autos out there Duck?


hash piles are a good thing bro!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 13, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Anyone who says marijuana isn't addictive has never grown it
> I'm doing a bunch of sativa autos outside this summer. There's not many sat dominant photos that can finish without mother nature being exceptionally kind and I don't really like other pot that much.


LOL, or smoked it much for that matter. Once you have herb in your life the idea of living without is unbearable. I am a reefer addict for certain.


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 13, 2014)

I took this shot under the HPS and played with it a little in photoshop. There's a slight blue tint but I'm pretty happy. I was hoping it would show how she's purpling but what can you do?
That's my Pineapple 11BX 46 days into flower. She should finish between 60-65 according to the breeder.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 14, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> I took this shot under the HPS and played with it a little in photoshop. There's a slight blue tint but I'm pretty happy. I was hoping it would show how she's purpling but what can you do?
> That's my Pineapple 11BX 46 days into flower. She should finish between 60-65 accordinJgto the breeder.


Trousers uses tinted glasses from his hydro store and takes pics through them. Looks like daylight. We can't get them here in SA but perhaps they come in useful for you. The price I remember was five dollars.


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 14, 2014)

One day I'll get the Method 7 lens filter for my camera. Until then I just correct in PS. I rarely take pics under the lights so it's not a priority.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 14, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> One day I'll get the Method 7 lens filter for my camera. Until then I just correct in PS. I rarely take pics under the lights so it's not a priority.


I would love to live in the kind if luxury where a lens can ever be considered a priority lol. Toys are toys in the end. They are fun things though.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 14, 2014)

Ah well I might as well throw up some pics of the ladies and join in the fun on this thread. Turning out to be nice runs both indoors and out. One or two pics from the last run indoors:



















Some of the Gage test gear now heading for week 3 in flower

Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby













Afghan Haze x Paki Chitral Kush (pics taken from eye level)













My keeper phenos from the Dream Beaver run. You guys will get to know 'Milla' pretty well, and her sister 'Fruit Salad'. Honestly some of the best weed I have ever grown in every regard. Insane vigor, flavor and power. Super uplifting, will have your feet off the ground and heart pounding if you are not ready for it.

Here is Milla







And here is Fruit Salad







This is The Wicked Witch Of Las Vegas. A Las Vegas Bubba that eagle claws no matter what. She looks downright evil at the finish. And gawds is she potent. I haven't managed to finish a joint. A bong is bedtime for sure. Nerve pain killer. Total hitman indica.


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 14, 2014)

Great looking plants bro!


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 20, 2014)

Kali Mist 31 days into flower. She's already getting frosty. If she keeps this up for the next two months I will be a VERY happy duck!


----------



## KLITE (Feb 20, 2014)

Exodus cheese x OG Kush under the microscope. This is a very sensitive strain, i couldnt raise my ec over 0.6 last run cause it was already clawing.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 20, 2014)

that fruit salad is nice!
should be cloning some k.m. on sunday duck..lets get it on! summer summer time! makes me feel so good!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 24, 2014)

well no cloning of the Kali mist since my partner threw it in the flower room without asking..ex partner now..heres some pot porn


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 24, 2014)

blue buds


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 24, 2014)

Few things top Kali Mist taken to 100 days. One of my all time favorites. Mate of mine grew out a Kali Bubba (no points for guessing what it is) that also looked insane. Took over 110 days to finish though. There was not really anything to trim off. Might as well have been a growing ball of hash.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 24, 2014)

stella..


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 24, 2014)

You can still get clones Rory! There's going to be some lanky useless branches down low that need removal anyway.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 24, 2014)

yeah it just sucks its the really the nicest one I had..very vigorous..they didn't throw the other four into flower so I actually have some cuts..thanks though brother duck!


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 24, 2014)

Was this the one you wanted to veg and then put outside?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 24, 2014)

yes I wanted to clone and sex at first but I'm pretty sure the way it grows it looks like a female I'll find out in about 5 more days I guess..I'll have to substitute a Pinch hitter from the other 4..


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2014)

some pressed kief i made with a batch of trim, didnt use no bags cheaped it out with these car window sunscreens lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 27, 2014)

Pineapple 11BX at 60 days. I really liked the lighting in this shot.







Then Mrs Duck helped me fix it in photoshop then got rid of the hair.






Kali Mist 39 days. Frosty girl


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2014)

i think my Kali mist won't yield as much since it was thrown into flower it way too early,I wanted her to be at least 2 foot tall..oh well..all yours are looking great duck!


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 28, 2014)

Dude I'm scared of what a 2' KM would do in flower. With 8 tops I mine stretched 5x her height.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2014)

well see


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks good duck. Those are some high quality pics. Mrs. duck did a good job removing the hair as well


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks man. I really should bust out a tripod to get better fine detail. I will next time a plant comes upstairs the lighting downstairs is shit.


----------



## K J (Mar 3, 2014)

Damn dude I want some of your bud. If it's making you hallucinate that must be some pretty crazy shit.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 3, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Dude I'm scared of what a 2' KM would do in flower. With 8 tops I mine stretched 5x her height.


She does brilliantly in a screen too. The stretch actually really helps a lot then, if you keep her flat right up to flower and only allow her to grow up from the flip, each bud grows up into the light perfectly. She can yield incredibly well this way. You guys running a pre 2000 Kali?...


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> She does brilliantly in a screen too. The stretch actually really helps a lot then, if you keep her flat right up to flower and only allow her to grow up from the flip, each bud grows up into the light perfectly. She can yield incredibly well this way. You guys running a pre 2000 Kali?...


I don't have the space in veg or I would be doing something ala Hobbes' CCOB with her. I'll be upgrading my veg space before too long and will start playing letting her grow more and then flattening her out right before the flip. I'm most looking forward to being able to veg in larger containers for the last week or two to really get a good root system going. 
These are F2s from the current offering of KM. I'd love to get a cut of the original with the lip burning spicy taste for my wife.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 3, 2014)

I am also going to love the coming upgrades, also just a nice fat veg tent. We are still crying about our list Kali cut 13 years later, but from what I see it is still incredible reefer. I must get some for the vault.


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 3, 2014)

From the reading I've done the original was teh best loved, then LEO stole the father plant. The next father was a bit more indica leaning and while it yielded better and flowered a bit faster it lacked that special something that made KM worth flowering for 90-110 days. After complaints they found a new father that is used in the current version. There's also Western Winds from Sagarmatha which I believe is an S1 from an original KM. Oh how I wish I had the money and space to run all of the sats I'd like to run. 
I had a sample of the mom used to make these F2s and she was simply amazing bud! This girl has the looks and the smell of her mother so I'm really excited to see what she's like when she finishes.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2014)

im gonna make her lean if need be..i have center space in my room that all 4 lights illuminate quite well..and there is no hood in the middle either..allowing for more vertical growth..let this damn storm clear up and ill have some pics..prob tomorrow..


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 3, 2014)

Can't wait to see bro. She'll make a gorgeous centerpiece! If you need to you can always supercrop her to control height. Or just top her where she stops getting illuminated.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2014)

see that was the issue with her getting thrown into flower..i wanted to top her a couple times and use the tops as clones..she was the nicest lady out of the 5..i hope shes a lady.lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 3, 2014)

LST her until the lower branches catch up. I'm sure there will be some undergrowth that serves a better purpose as a clone.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2014)

yea,but the point/gripe/bitch/whine/complaint i have is i cant clone THAT plant...damn help..


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 3, 2014)

You can get the clone still so it's not lost, but it still sucks the help fucked up.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2014)

i know i can get clones..i got 4 more plants..and some friend has a few(quack)..it just that one plant was so robust! way nicer the other 4..and i have bad luck with revegging..and i just know if i clone a flowering plant im asking for hermes(thats been my experience)..oh well..i guess theres no use in crying about spilled mist...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2014)

when my sannies order shows up,ill forget all about this situation!.


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 3, 2014)

I mean you can get a clone off a lower branch of her. I want to make sure the best of these girls gets to stick around and make some babies. I'm excited to see how the Kali Dream Girls turn out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 3, 2014)

Another thing to consider about the 'original' Kali, is that everybody that grew it has a bit of an inflated memory about it. What really made her special for me was it was the first time smoking herb was an energizing experience. Since then quite a few Super Sativas have come around, so by today's standards it is not as exceptional as it was when we found it. The rest is just small niggles about flavor. But just because it is not exactly the same doesn't make it better.
I am trying my best to find an Indy I really like. Still looking, total Sativa freak myself. Trying some '88g13HP crosses maybe I find an Indy leaning gal or two I like in there.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2014)

but duck,shes allready in flower..i dont take clones off of flowering plants..a good step in the wrong direction,at least in my experiences..
hammish..its sometimes isnt the destination,its the journey!


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 3, 2014)

Is she putting out flowers? It'll be fine, it might have to reveg a little but that's no worry. I'm sure you have some little crap down low that should come off anyway.


----------



## GreenSummit (Mar 3, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> when my sannies order shows up,ill forget all about this situation!.


i have 2 packs of sugarpunch coming - i could not be more excited


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2014)

I literally just checked my tracking number, my packs are in the country ,they should be here within 2 to 3 days..
I'll take a couple cuts from her duck, but from my experience it always goes to shit..she wasn't throwing out flowers last week..it had only been a week of flower..I'll know tomorrow..


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 3, 2014)

Awesome your beans are in the country! Hope they get to you soon! 
She should be fine to clone two weeks into flower from my experience. I just would hate to have her be the one that got away.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2014)

I as well!


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 3, 2014)

I love when you can say what you wanted to in exactly 10 chars here...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2014)

my pot haiku


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 4, 2014)

A RIU Haiku


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> I literally just checked my tracking number, my packs are in the country ,they should be here within 2 to 3 days..
> I'll take a couple cuts from her duck, but from my experience it always goes to shit..she wasn't throwing out flowers last week..it had only been a week of flower..I'll know tomorrow..


Dude those clones will work. Anywhere up to week 4 of flower is still great. Matter if fact I like to argue that early flower males for the best and easiest clones. Trust me, if you can find a way to pin your temps to 24.5 to 25.5 degrees C I can guarantee roots in 7 days. If you can get aloe Vera a foliar spray slows transpiration and makes RH no biggie. I have cloned with an RH of 55 no hassles. I have a heat controller and clone box to do the job for me, you can build them really cheap,ala Al B. Fuct style. Unless it is ab oldschool Bubba, it will clone.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2014)

dude I have a 64 site Aero cloner.100% sucess unless i do an "experiment"..but every time I've taken clones off a flowering plant they were weak or failed or hermed..im going for it again tho..i dont wanna lose this plant!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2014)

i got 2in roots on 30 clones now..think im gonna wait a few more days till i bury em...


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 5, 2014)

If it makes you feel better you should know that Stella was a monster cropped clone that I revegged after flowering her. It'll be ok!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2014)

I trust both you guys,and deep down I know it can work..I just hate failure.lol..ill g.s.d. for sure..if I can remember I will take pics..


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 5, 2014)

How big was she when she went in?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2014)

10in or so..i hadnt seen her in a week when it happened..when she was a week old she was about two and a half inches..I came back a week and one day later and she was 7 inches and huge!fan leaves tips were passed the pots edge,and about hand size!phenomenal growth!


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 5, 2014)

If she was shocking after a week in veg you're in for a surprise!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2014)

i got alot of room for her set aside..my hope is she actually is female..i should know tonight..i figure there has to be hairs by now..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2014)

Rory, I would not personally call a weak or hermed clone a success tbh. But that's just me. 

Time to show off how Milla is doing  Incidentally this was also a clone off a flowering plant, week 2 to be precise, as was Fruit Salad...







Here is Fruit Salad, my hand behind the bud for scale LOL







The LVBK is also starting to get her frost on


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2014)

I meant weak when i was talkin about cloning flowering plants..all other clones i take are perfect..I've cloned flowering plant 3 times and they all ended up kinda weak..no sucess there i agree..
girls are looking good bro...cant wait to see em finished!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2014)

heybro,whats that red dot on the LVBK?.just pointing it out,would hate for it to be a bug and not say anything...


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 5, 2014)

It looks like a lady bug to me.
When I do it I usually wait for it to go back into veg and grab another clone then. Otherwise you end up with too many tops for the girth of the main stem.
Great looking plants Hamish!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 5, 2014)

There seem to be three of them two on upper leaves a little blurred out. or is that my eyes playing tricks?

Keep those LVBK shots coming Hamish


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2014)

kali mamaaaaaahhh!!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2014)

yep..im happy.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2014)

Stella #2 update


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2014)

and now perversion of the bud kind


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2014)

mmmmm....I was too high for a close up..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2014)

...I'm too high to post any more at now..not too high just too stoned.:hump


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2014)

there, I don't want to confuse members..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2014)

getting close with my favorite girl..


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 5, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> kali mamaaaaaahhh!!!!
> View attachment 3014522


Would you say this strain is heart-ripping out your chest good?


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 6, 2014)

Hells yeah!
Hopefully four tops keep her from being too unmanageable. Mine stretched for 3 weeks then grew while flowering for 2 and seems to be staying put now.
DKR I'd say mom was some of the best weed I've ever smoked in my life.
One of those lower branches should monster crop. Hell it should be ready to give up clones before momma mist finishes.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 6, 2014)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Would you say this strain is heart-ripping out your chest good?


dont know dutch..never smoked it..wanted to grow it since it came available years ago..i dated a chick named Cali,and we both grew together..she allways wanted to grow it also..so since a bird (quack!) dropped it in my lap,i decided it was about time for go at the mist..cant wait till shes done..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 6, 2014)

duck,i feel she will stretch a little more, but shes been flowering for about 2 weeks now,give or take a couple days...


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 6, 2014)

She 's just starting to form calyxes now based on teh pics? She'll still go for a bit but she doesn't look like she's going to be so crazy. I'm tempted to root a clone of the girl I have going and go straight to 12/12 in a 2L hempy and just let her grow and see how tall she gets.
You're gonna want to prune the lower flower sites if you want any density on the upper flowers.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 6, 2014)

yeah I'm pulling extra overtime since I left the help go,so last night I didn't get to do much cosmetically with the plants..was going to pop 60 Blue Hawaiian beans, but didn't get to do that either..I did get my new fixture up in the vegroom!


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 9, 2014)

Halfway there! My Kali Mist is 7 weeks in. As it warms up she's just doing better and better. She's 21" above the dirt and 19" above the pot.
















This is a WOS Columbian Gold x C99 that's two weeks into flower that should be finishing around the same time


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 9, 2014)

so much to do ,so little time I forgot to take pictures of kali again..but did get some Stella pictures


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 9, 2014)

..pheno hunt 2014 is on!!!!!!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 9, 2014)

View attachment 3018275tha girlz on tha left...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 9, 2014)

whoops..my bad,just smoked a whole blunt to myself.....if this is the same image then the website is fucked up, because I've reviewed and definitely realize what picture I'm posting..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 9, 2014)

and it was that picture..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 9, 2014)

looking b-e-a-utiful duck! cant wait for them to get ripe!


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks great yall... I'm jealous!


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 10, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> looking b-e-a-utiful duck! cant wait for them to get ripe!


Too bad we have awhile to wait yet!
Your ladies are looking great as well.


----------



## skuba (Mar 10, 2014)

bravo boys they're lookin dank


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2014)

hey skuba! glad to see ya around! thanks!


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 10, 2014)

That's bro! I'm really excited for the Kali Mist to finish but that's at least 6 weeks off at this point. Apparently she's looking frostier than my friend's keeper mom at this point and that's a damned good sign! I'm looking forward to doing some pollen chucking with these girls as well. I'd like to make F3s and cross the reversed female with my Blue Dream to see if I can get a plant with similar medicinal qualities to the BD but a more sativa buzz.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2014)

im going the opposite direction..dusted a stella with afghan pollen...mad scientist i am not..lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice! She certainly has a lot of desirable characteristics as a plant and seems to cross well.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2014)

shes a breez to grow!..takes an extra few days to clone for me,but i can live with that...


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 10, 2014)

The only thing she doesn't do well with is mites. Apparently they will leave other mites to attack her!
The slow cloning is because of age. She's been around for awhile.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2014)

no bugs in my rugs...


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 10, 2014)

Then she's just awesome!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 13, 2014)

^^ Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby





Super Blue Dream x (Mendo Queen x Chitral Kush)


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 13, 2014)

that lemon thai looks scrum-diddly-umtious!


----------



## skuba (Mar 13, 2014)

They look so happy in that sunshine


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 14, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> that lemon thai looks scrum-diddly-umtious!


I really hope they release it, been such a hassle free line to play with. Light feeders and fast in flower too, no lemon scent more like strawberry candy. Harlequin structure from the Freedom Baby side so hoping for high cbd from her along with all that thc  Very OG ish spiky calyxes. The Freedom Baby daddy is a badass definitely keep an eye for his babies, GandalfdaGreen ran a FB cross last year, the pics blew me out the water...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

got a pic/link?...really wanna nice thai in my briar patch....


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

i have a feeling after this winter i went thru,its gonna be a looooong summer..and we get it hot here also..might be a good addition considering these factors..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> got a pic/link?...really wanna nice thai in my briar patch....


Damn, I only have my phone for webs right now so a link is pretty hard... For outdoor, trust me, the best deal in town is Gage Afghan Haze Bastard Series. Man, at 15 bucks a pack it is a joke. They hit an Affy with an open room of their best males so each bean is true F1. Keeps mommies structure so it is typical AH arms, but super dense. The daddies add flavors and power. I just ran some, impervious to mites too. As an outdoor grower I really feel they are the best idea since crossing Sats to Indies... Gage is a small company and drops are tiny, I will find out if something with the Lemon Thai is available for you brother. 

Beat place is www.bankofgage.com

Also, if you want a super Sat that can take heat and going dry and yields insane amounts of fuelly dank, check out Bodhi Seeds' Dream Beaver. Milla and Fruit Salad are DBs. Far as high goes, side to side with Kali as my fave Sat, but better flavor. If they sell out there will be no more, ever...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

i appreciate it ham!...the fruitsalad had my attention as soon as i saw her!..i feel i should get a dream beaver pack(i love the pun) just because its gonna be extinct..lol,im a collector of fine items,so when i hear "no more" i usually listen..itll have to be a selfish purchase tho..just for me i allready spent $ on sugarpunch,and i try not to buy seeds..they are fun to create instead!
i am very interested in their gear fo sho tho


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

and yes..the thai link would be schweet...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i appreciate it ham!...the fruitsalad had my attention as soon as i saw her!..i feel i should get a dream beaver pack(i love the pun) just because its gonna be extinct..lol,im a collector of fine items,so when i hear "no more" i usually listen..itll have to be a selfish purchase tho..just for me i allready spent $ on sugarpunch,and i try not to buy seeds..they are fun to create instead!
> i am very interested in their gear fo sho tho


Yeah Bodhi lost the Appalachia daddy  So this is indeed the final drop. I am not kidding as a Sativa freak the DB is the apex IMO. I am running some,of Bodhis Deadly G crosses and so far not touching sides with the Appy crosses. There are two dads that in my opinion always deliver the fire, the now lost Appalachia from B and Gage's Joseph OG. But the DB is one of those rare finds where every bean was a keeper, zero training required either super intelligent plants. I will get onto the PC later and throw up some links for you. Sativa Lovers Unite


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 15, 2014)

Well here you go... By the way, if you think Dream Beaver is tongue in cheek, try his other strains like Yo Mama, More Cowbell, Dirty Sanchez... I am running his Clusterfunk as we speak. Bodhi is a legend, really great guy, as friendly as they come with a razor wit.

Dream Beaver
http://www.seedsman.com/en/dream-beaver-regular-seeds

And for the downright most frosty plants ever you can't top
http://www.seedsman.com/en/appalachian-thunderfuck-regular-seeds

Looks like Bank Of Gage has got some server issues, I will link as soon as I can... But you can at least have a look at the Freedom Baby

http://www.seedsman.com/en/freedom-baby-regular-seeds


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

thanks bro..i gotta work soon but ill go over the links tonight...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey no rush mate, just getting the info out there in the interest of community spirit 

Anyhow, seeing as FruitSalad got your interest, I took some pics for you. Bear in mind that these were clones, but the plants all look like this and they were totally untopped. Just grown out from clone. 







She really packs on the resin. If super potency is not your thing, stay away LOL. Thing is, she gets you HIGH. One hit is enough, but you can smoke until you feel like you shoved a half gram of mum and dad up your nose. There is no ceiling, and it will NOT put you to sleep. On acid it has caused a few spin-outs, I won't give it to lightweights while tripping. This is for the old dogs. I had eaten 170mg of mandy, 4 hours later I felt pretty normal. Had a bong of this and BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA bouncing off the walls like a rubber ball













This was the mommy. She was topped and had two clones taken and flowered at 4 weeks, so all in all it is a massive yield. Did I mention I got 10/10 females in this pack?...



















And some dried bud 







Good news is all of us who have grown out the DB have gotten the FruitSalad pheno as I call it. Smells like rotting or fermenting tropical fruit in flower. INSANELY fruity smell when cured, and it tastes like a tropical fruit salad, with a slight chemmy undertone. You can go on for days describing the flavour. I got 3 of them in the pack, difference between them was negligible, there was just one that didn't have quite the smell or flavour but DAMN did she make huge buds, didn't keep that one though. I kept the most chemmy one, but like I said difference is very small.

The rare one is the one you REALLY want. Milla. She finishes in 9 weeks from seed, packs on the frost from week 3 already, has the largest yield too. She is incredibly potent. Like in next-level potent. The first hits had me literally crawling out my own skin. Fuck it was intense, all UP and I wasn't ready for it. Got my heart pounding big time. I had to smoke some Bubba oil to come down off the weed a bit. Milla, my Angel. Tastes like charas and chocolate with spicy undertones. Just YUM







And a dry bud


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 16, 2014)

fucking awesome..thanks for taking time out for the pics ##H¡&#8364;H ¥¡v&#8364;##!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 16, 2014)

what has this become..i miss duck.kali mist update


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 17, 2014)

stella..sadly she will be chopped next sunday..but her siblings are getting huge,so she will still be around a whole lot.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 17, 2014)

random garden shots<a bunch of blue hawaiians popped!
and a perpetual harvest brings boxes of budsand get an aero cloner..youll allways have big clones to plant


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 17, 2014)

Here's my Barney's Farm LSD @ week 5 of flower. Mmm can't wait!

edit: ill try to rotate the pics corectly


----------



## thetester (Mar 17, 2014)

My previous attempts at cultivation were total failures but I think I've learned from my mistakes. Check out my white rhino.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 17, 2014)

might wanna up the nitrogen..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 17, 2014)

looks good tho..thick and bushy!..how long in?


----------



## thetester (Mar 17, 2014)

It is about four weeks in. I know, I should be taking notes but with all my notes from brewing beer, inoculating jars, making spore syringes and making mushroom extract it completely slipped my mind.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 18, 2014)

thetester said:


> It is about four weeks in. I know, I should be taking notes but with all my notes from brewing beer, inoculating jars, making spore syringes and making mushroom extract it completely slipped my mind.


I would love to get into brewing myself! A buddy of mine is a yeast freak, he collects all sorts of cultures for beers and bread etc. Fascinating stuff. I also want to get into distilling whisky and absinthe. We have no regulation on thujone levels here so we can make absinthe PROPA


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2014)

Mwahahahahahahahahaha HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Choppity chop...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 19, 2014)

and we be big paympyin!
i hope my kali mist gets like that this summer...man thats sweet ham!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> and we be big paympyin!
> i hope my kali mist gets like that this summer...man thats sweet ham!


Dude the KM will out-do those Hazes at the back any day. She absolutely shines outdoors. Just cook a good LOS mix and she will give you a zip per gallon pot size easy. 10gal pot = 10 zips. AT LEAST. If you want to talk soil mixes man I can go on and on lol...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 19, 2014)

i got my method down..shes getting vegged to 4ft indoors before going in the ground..im digging a hole about half the length of a 50gal oil drum,same circumference,and filling it with my mix,including some water crystals for limited visitation..planted at the middle of a northfacing moutain close to my grow..will get plenty of light and i have a natural spring above so ill be able to let gravity water her..also gonna plant a stella,a sugarpunch,and given the right pheno pops up,a blue hawaiian...should be a good summer if i can keep the deer away..i really dont wanna haul a bunch of chickenfence up a mountain..damn deer.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i got my method down..shes getting vegged to 4ft indoors before going in the ground..im digging a hole about half the length of a 50gal oil drum,same circumference,and filling it with my mix,including some water crystals for limited visitation..planted at the middle of a northfacing moutain close to my grow..will get plenty of light and i have a natural spring above so ill be able to let gravity water her..also gonna plant a stella,a sugarpunch,and given the right pheno pops up,a blue hawaiian...should be a good summer if i can keep the deer away..i really dont wanna haul a bunch of chickenfence up a mountain..damn deer.


 I use cattle fence. The little electric rope lines. Works a treat as long as nobody walks there, and you have your power figured out. To me it meant a daily battery change, later we got it solar but baboons broke that. Baboons are right assholes, they break anything that is different or new. If they don't eat it that is. Taking plants outdoors here is a BEEEEAAAATCH. They just go into flower, we actually have hot but short days in summer. So you have to aim for last week November or first week December, then they will keep vegging, but before or after that BAM straight into flower. Pain in the ass. Makes clone only outdoor grows a finely planned and executed affair. 

I find it immensely interesting how very, very different outdoor growing is as you go over the world. In the North of South Africa you can't plant a pure Indica outside, just goes straight into flower like an auto. 3 gram plants though so an auto is better...

Here is a little bud of the Afghan Haze x Paki Chitral Kush for you fellas. Could finally get close enough to get a good pic. Damn dandelion ruined it.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 19, 2014)

nice..yea i couldnt imagine wanting a sat and living in say,maine..lol..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 19, 2014)

we dont have baboons,we got hillbillys


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2014)

Only difference is baboons don't play banjo lol... Speaking of Maine, there is some intense breeding and growing happening in the area. Keeping my eye on the east coast. Some good stuff gonna go down there soon. Looks like UK weather though. Cold and wet.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2014)

we got nice shit on the east side..we been here way longer


----------



## GreenSummit (Mar 26, 2014)

^^^like^^^


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 29, 2014)

I will come show you the results over time... This is the Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 29, 2014)

yummo!!..looks dank! what did she yeild?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 29, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> yummo!!..looks dank! what did she yeild?


Around 5 zips from a 2.5 gal pot. I was pretty damn impressed. Now if only I had a clone.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 29, 2014)

i allways take clones after the Blackwater mishap..had 3 plants,and one i didnt clone that i thought i had(bzzzz)..it was pure fire and didnt hermie..tried to reveg,but it didnt work..i now take clones of even things im sure i wont like,in case my friends do..i do have the benift of a 64 site cloner


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah I just figured with all the test gear I get from those good fellas, taking clones is kinda taking the piss. Getting a fat bunch of herb is reward enough for simply making observations. BUT. That was stoner thinking. Perhaps a strange comedown of sorts. Stupid, stupid, stupid... No way I can get this pheno again, ever.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 30, 2014)

well send a tissue sample to the lab and clone it like dolly the sheep.lol


----------



## Impman (Mar 30, 2014)

Trying to post a pic ... What up guys.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> well send a tissue sample to the lab and clone it like dolly the sheep.lol


Ah well, already have the next seedlings going so more fun to be had  Golden Goat x Joseph OG, SkunkVA x Deadly G, Headwrecker x OGBX, and Salvador (Trainwreck x Purple Snowman) x Mendo Montage... And a nice line up waiting to be popped too. EPIC winter coming.


----------



## Impman (Mar 30, 2014)

Got my position back with the family business and things are going great. I have a good size grow going too. How has everyone been?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2014)

Impman said:


> Trying to post a pic ... What up guys.


I think I can see a ship in distress there  Killer little forest there man!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 30, 2014)

IMP!!!!! glad to see ya bro! did you get my text?..nice grow you got now..wat ya running? im off to my grow but email me later,wanna see whats been good on the west side..btw,i found something to help cut the girls down....lol


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 30, 2014)

btw,what are the white tubes? feeder lines?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 30, 2014)

hammish..that skunkva/deadly g sounds amazing..let me know how she fairs..


----------



## Impman (Mar 30, 2014)

The tubes are misters . The humidity was too low and they seem to respond so well to foilar spraying that I attached a mister system. I am transplanting tommorow into 4 gallon pots. There are about 75 good plants there and 5 that won't be transplanted. I am going to local clubs to get some bigger clones to throw into flowering too.


----------



## Impman (Mar 30, 2014)

Really busy with my job. The business has grown a lot ... It is exciting. This grow is real low stress now as it is not so damn important anymore. We got to catch up for sure rory. 

That is Hindu Kush, Big Bud, XXX headband kush, and bubba kush crossed with a skunk bud I can't think of. Bought them from a clone club in L.A. called the Clone Queen. As usual I have no idea about the genetics but they got good reviews on weed maps. Those seeds I got from back east were stolen from my vehicle.


----------



## Impman (Mar 30, 2014)

Btw where is the like button . I'm using a I phone. Riu is not smart phone friendly


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 30, 2014)

damn,kinda half assed about the seeds.so good peeps will steal em.wow...nice line up!..i figured tgey were misting lines..glad your buisness is good also!..we are no longer cool enough to posses a like button.were forced to g.s.d. by ourselves.^^^£¡K&#8364;^^^


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 30, 2014)

the hush skunk cross sounds nice..no in depth info? i got so many different strains/cuts now..im too lazy to type but hit up the past threads here...and more on the way


----------



## Impman (Mar 31, 2014)

cool..... I dont like not having the like button.... I feel like I am being rude now....... I have read and approve your messages. lol....... Weird... I guess it really takes the EGO out of RIU though...Ego death!!! lol......no More ' Imps a jerk' and 8 people like it.... that is kinda hurtful..... lol.....I bet the political forum here is no where near as mean now....


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

i actually think the lack of the button makes people more vocal..instead of liking a comment,mow you gotta type a little about your feelings..its like a pothead anger management tactic..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

..big stella blue


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3038789..big stella blue


 looking good rory. i just recently got a cut of what i originally thought was pre98 bubba, but come to find out it's socal bubba? idk, never heard of it tbh, but it's supposed to yield better then pre98, so i'm cool with that..
then just got my hands on drgt's east coast sour d.. been wanting this one for ages now, so i'm pretty stoked to get my hands on her.. also got what i think is chem4ecsd, which i was told is crazy good, super potent, and nice and crystal covered, so woo hoo, lol.. been too damned cold here to germ beans, so it's nice i had a few willing locals to help me out..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

what a coincidence..right after i snapped that pic,i planted a sour d seed a friend gave me..that mystery bubba sounds intrigueing..let me know how the ecsd looks..might have to pop in when im in your neck of the jungle..


----------



## Impman (Mar 31, 2014)

I found some great potting soil across from my shop for only 50$ a yard! I was about to pay 700$ for promix . Now for 100$ I get more soil that is better quality . I should bag his shit up and sell it. Call it Impman's Mescalito Blend


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

promix bx is like 40$ for the 3.8 bale here..id test the soil first obviously.


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 31, 2014)

A yard is 27cu ft. I prefer inert media personally.


----------



## Impman (Apr 1, 2014)

Ya I will test it. We take our product to a lab as it is. I know the doctor can test soil too.... I think ..... Ya promix is 24.99 for 2.2 cubic feet here. Thieves. fuck that its dirt. 50$ for 27 cubic feet of soil that looks more consistant. I popped open a bag of promix and immediately found twigs and clumps. For 24.99 screen my fucking bag first man! cheap bastards. I am going to bag this shit up after I test it and sell it for 89.99$ for 12 quarts. Call it XN-88.29 . Have no label or explanation. it will probably sell out in a day. lol


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)

Impman said:


> Ya I will test it. We take our product to a lab as it is. I know the doctor can test soil too.... I think ..... Ya promix is 24.99 for 2.2 cubic feet here. Thieves. fuck that its dirt. 50$ for 27 cubic feet of soil that looks more consistant. I popped open a bag of promix and immediately found twigs and clumps. For 24.99 screen my fucking bag first man! cheap bastards. I am going to bag this shit up after I test it and sell it for 89.99$ for 12 quarts. Call it XN-88.29 . Have no label or explanation. it will probably sell out in a day. lol


chrome wont get ya home..idc what the dirt looks like,as long as it does the job correctly!..and,ill pay for convenience..beats loading and unloading dirt.but to each their own.i got a growing problem with dirt..ive got alot of used dirt,but the ground is so wet,i cant get the truck to the spot to load it! i have probably 10 bales or more to load upbfor my tomato/pepper garden..


----------



## Impman (Apr 7, 2014)

I bought 2 yards and only needed about 3/4 of 1 yard. The soil is untested but seems pretty awesome. I have a bunch of grow pics I will post shortly...or longly...tonight sometime lol....
I am growing with clones I have never used before from a company I've never tried. They had good reviews just like the soil I got. I am a gambler I guess. But my soil ultimately cost me only 40$....($100 for 2 yards) I have a nice hydraulic dump trailer so the work was actually really easy compared to opening bags and dumping them and such.....


----------



## Impman (Apr 7, 2014)

Hope these post


----------



## Impman (Apr 7, 2014)

So I am switching to 12/12 Thursday and going full hps. Thought that half and half pic was cool though. My new San Pedro there too lol


----------



## Impman (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Impman (Apr 7, 2014)

Having a hard time working the phone and I'm a lol busy more later


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 8, 2014)

Plants look nice and healthy Imp! Are you just running one room?


----------



## Impman (Apr 8, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Plants look nice and healthy Imp! Are you just running one room?


Yes, unfortunately.... We are in the middle of the busiest work season ever so my grow was rushed up. I need a freakin veg room!!!! Hopefully in the next couple weeks. What I really need is some tried and true genetics. My seeds from back east were stolen  .... So hopefully the ' clone queen' out of L.A. Is as good as all the reviews say. And that soil I know nothing about is suppose to be killer shit. Why shouldn't I be able to get great soil for cheap? I'm in the heart of the heart of the ag Industry...


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 8, 2014)

Dirt should be dirt cheap IMO.
I hope the clones work out for you!
If nothing else I would throw together a tub for moms so when you find a special lady you can keep her forever.


----------



## Impman (Apr 8, 2014)

Impman said:


> View attachment 3040773


200$ for her...


----------



## Impman (Apr 8, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Dirt should be dirt cheap IMO.
> I hope the clones work out for you!
> If nothing else I would throw together a tub for moms so when you find a special lady you can keep her forever.


Thanks duck! Great advice I will ASAP... Anyone else get into a trance on their garden? It is hard to get down to business in my garden ... I find myself daydreaming more than usual... Lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 8, 2014)

I love to sit and stare at my ladies!


----------



## Impman (Apr 8, 2014)

It felt like it took a thousand years to stake them all ... It's like each one had something to say to me


----------



## Impman (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 9, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Dirt should be dirt cheap IMO.


Agreed. Best is mixing your own, 1/3 peat, 1/3 humic material (EWC, compost, pref good EWC), 1/3 perlite. 2-4 tbs gypsum per gallon and same amount of crushed oyster shell, some BTi to take care of any larvae that might hatch during the cook and off you go. Let that all cook for 4 weeks and you won't need to do anything but water and up-can.

Soil should be cheap, clean, easy and rewarding. If you are into peeking at microbes under a scope it is a LOT of fun tweaking your micro-herd. You can nerd out as much as with hydro 

EDIT: I assume soil heads are a rare breed in the HS section hehehehe


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 9, 2014)

We have some dirt loving folks in here. I'm running soilless and Jack's AP right now until I can scrape together enough to put together a hydro system.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 9, 2014)

i mix a little promix organix with pro mix bx and use botanicare and a little foxfarm..simple and effective on my ongoing war against braincells....girls are looking nice Imp!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 9, 2014)

hey duck,i got a 7site aeroponic system with ball bearing misters..you can have it..we were using that cotton fibre medium,i forget what its called..anyhow,it just setting around,and i know itll fit in your tent perfect..let me know..


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 9, 2014)

I can't say hell yes loud enough!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 9, 2014)

its at my buddys house(the one that travels alot)..when he gets back ill get it..its hnd made,but works awesome..cant give ya the tri-meter tho..im using that


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 9, 2014)

Hopefully I can figure out gettinga meter and some hydro nutes before long.


----------



## Impman (Apr 9, 2014)

I have all the makings for a lot of Hydrton buckets to run. I am going hydro next until I get some ag classes in. Unless of course the dirt I bought grows these babies too good. I watered with fish fertilizer and bat shit I bought from Home Depot. It smelled so bad. ...Im using a product called vitazyme too. It's suppose to be some miracle supplement like steroids. ...well see.. It is expensive and highly concentrated shit used for acres of various vegetables and fruit crops. I got it from a grower in washington... A ag grower not weed


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 9, 2014)

meter is 100 bucks on ebay..i know youre strapped,but its not unobtainable..ill get the guy at the hydro shop to get me a sample line up of nutes,or,email a few companys for free samples..


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm thinking I'll try emailing some companies. I don't know if DG does that but I know H&G is really good about it especially if you tell them you're running Canna and I used to use them in my old op and was happy with the results.
I know I can get cheaper separate meters as well. It'll be nice to know what's going on in my garden.


----------



## Impman (Apr 9, 2014)

Get some fish and implement their water into the system ...lol some healthy plants growing on the rivers around here


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 9, 2014)

Fuck that, if I ever do an aquaponics type grow it will be done with ducks! Although I guess all of my grows are kind of duckponics


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 9, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> I love to sit and stare at my ladies!


whooooooooo doesnt  not to mention talk to them


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 9, 2014)

Impman said:


> I have all the makings for a lot of Hydrton buckets to run. I am going hydro next until I get some ag classes in. Unless of course the dirt I bought grows these babies too good. I watered with fish fertilizer and bat shit I bought from Home Depot. It smelled so bad. ...Im using a product called vitazyme too. It's suppose to be some miracle supplement like steroids. ...well see.. It is expensive and highly concentrated shit used for acres of various vegetables and fruit crops. I got it from a grower in washington... A ag grower not weed


I just started using that fish fert shit, it smells TERRIBLE, wife hates it, but the plants do love it eh?
How does that vitazyme work you find?

AND DUCK THAT IS SO COOL


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 9, 2014)

Smell is probably the biggest drawback to organic ferts indoors.
Have any of you dirtbags tried alfalfa teas? The results are great but it does smell like manure.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 10, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Hopefully I can figure out gettinga meter and some hydro nutes before long.


...And some beans of a certain description hehehehe... How the hell do I send somebody a PM now?



frizzlegooch said:


> I just started using that fish fert shit, it smells TERRIBLE, wife hates it, but the plants do love it eh?
> How does that vitazyme work you find?
> 
> AND DUCK THAT IS SO COOL


That terrible smell is ammonia nitrogen. It is a yes-no scenario when it comes to plants loving it. Basically, plants do NOT use ammonia nitrogen, they need chelated nitrates. Ammonia nitrogen also burns, and in the process of chelation we get ions produced in the soil. This is one of the ways in which micro organisms affect pH.
In an efficient organic rig, you should have only good smells. Sweet soil smells. A stinky stank is either ammonia nitrogen or anaerobic activity. Both are not really what you want, unless you are beating down pathogens then anaerobes are pure power.

To get rid of the stink and chelate your feed all in one go, you have one option basically. You need to harness Lactic Acid Bacteria for your benefit. Very cool bacteria, it is BOTH aerobic and anaerobic. It's main function in nature is the chelation of ammonia nitrogen into nitrates. If using a fishy fert, mix your serum right into the feed. It will still smell a bit at that point, but no more stinky pots!!

Easiest by far is to go out and get some EM-1. Best by far is to keep culturing LactoB for your own home use. Simple method to culture some beneficial indigenous microbes with a dominant LactoB population:

Put some rice in a jar, small mason jar will do fine. Fill with water and shake till the water goes cloudy. Strain and leave water OPEN somewhere no more than 2ft off the ground. After 3-7 days, you will see some fungi growing on it and it will have a funny smell... This is your starter culture.

Mix this filthy water 1:20 with milk, preferably warmish. For the next bit a separatory funnel really helps, even a home made one is recommended. Pour the milk and starter culture into your funnel and leave to stand. You need a decent air-gap of about an inch from the rim, and you also need air exchange so don't seal with a lid.

Now you just wait until the milk separates into curds at the top, and a clear yellow liquid at the bottom. If it is cold it can take more than a week, but usually 3 days is good. Siphon off the yellow liquid, this is your PURE SERUM. Lacto B dominant with a whole host of beneficial microbes indigenous to your area. THIS is very important, you cannot beat indigenous microbes, ALWAYS most potent.

You can use this serum dilute 1:20 as a soil drench, foliar spray to prevent mold (I am going to talk a LOT about what microbes and particularly LactoB can do for a garden), to beat down rust or other pathogens. On your compost heap to speed it up or get rid of smells, you can feed it to your dogs to help digestion, etc etc.

Your pure serum will store in the fridge for 3-4 weeks. For long-term storage, mix up some Blackstrap Molasses and pure water 50/50 as a food-stock, and then dilute your serum 50/50. At room temp the microbes will multiply and cause a little fermentation. That is not bad. In the fridge it will keep for 4 months or so. Use in same dilution as the pure serum, 1:20.

When it comes to feeding I am a HUGE fan of nute teas and ACT. On occasion I like enzyme teas too. Mr Duck, you are talking about Clackamas Coot's (wow, co-incidence of note) Alfalfa Tea. Stuff is like plant steroids. It really is incredible. Between Coot's alfalfa tea and Microbeman's nutrient cycling methods, I am getting just over a zip per gallon of soil mix in less than optimal conditions...


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 10, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> ...And some beans of a certain description hehehehe... How the hell do I send somebody a PM now?


click on their avatar and click "start a conversation"



> When it comes to feeding I am a HUGE fan of nute teas and ACT. On occasion I like enzyme teas too. Mr Duck, you are talking about Clackamas Coot's (wow, co-incidence of note) Alfalfa Tea. Stuff is like plant steroids. It really is incredible. Between Coot's alfalfa tea and Microbeman's nutrient cycling methods, I am getting just over a zip per gallon of soil mix in less than optimal conditions...


I'm talking about making a tea by taking alfalfa from a feed store and mixing it about 1 cup to a gallon and letting it sit in a sealed container for about a week. It will smell as it's an anaerobic tea (I've actually wondered about trying to brew it aerobically as it shouldn't matter because what you really care about is the tricontanol) but as you said it's like plant steroids.


----------



## Impman (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow hamish ! Thank you ! I really am over my head with soil especially after reading that. I have not used the vitazyme yet. I am next feeding. I will stop using the fish and bat poop because it smells exactly like fish and bat poop and I think after reading hamish write up that a bad smell IS bad. I will order some dynogrow I guess. I really don't want to use anything from a hydroponic shop because they are not guaranteed like lowes or Home Depot where everything they sell is tested and stamped for approval


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 10, 2014)

DG is very popular among orchid growers and they're WAY harder to grow than cannabis.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 10, 2014)

Impman said:


> Wow hamish ! Thank you ! I really am over my head with soil especially after reading that. I have not used the vitazyme yet. I am next feeding. I will stop using the fish and bat poop because it smells exactly like fish and bat poop and I think after reading hamish write up that a bad smell IS bad. I will order some dynogrow I guess. I really don't want to use anything from a hydroponic shop because they are not guaranteed like lowes or Home Depot where everything they sell is tested and stamped for approval


No hassle bro  But a nice soil won't even need anything added. Fish ferts are VERY good make no mistake. If you can get Fish HYDROLYSATE as opposed to fish emulsion, even better. Best way to use it is one STRONG dose and not continually feeding like most bottle nutes. Each feed with fish will drop pH insantly. 

The smell of the fishy goop itself is no problem, if your SOIL smells yeah that is not good. But I have done many killer grows with fish ferts only. 

Guano is just too much for me. Hell no thanks. EWWW. If you use that stuff definitely a long cook or tons of EM-1. I replaced guano with organic chicken shit based fertilizer. Cheap and much easier to work with, same benefits too. 

We have a killer little group going in the organics section, real outstanding bunch of fellas. Mostly discussions on making and using nute teas and tons of soil talk too. Look into the teas, bottled nutes are a thing of the past for me. Not because of some moral issue, but because the results speak for themselves. And it is CHEAP in comparison. After 6 months of running Living Organics I have a new tent and two new ballasts from the spare cash. No BS.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/total-noob-using-teas-and-i-am-a-believer.676040/

Mature group of cats.


----------



## Impman (Apr 10, 2014)

Arrrg god damn RIU ... Sometimes the fucking iPhone will load pics and sometimes not. Get a smart phone app or be smart phone friendly!!!!! I don't know anyone without a smart phone honestly. They are 50$ at 7 Eleven!


----------



## Impman (Apr 10, 2014)

I'll pay 2 $ for a RIU app and you can run mad advertisements. Money. Make dollars. I got a one track mind I guess.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 10, 2014)

you would think iphones would work well here..i use my android and it works fine!..maybe the kinks will eventually be worked out..


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 10, 2014)

Shot of a little bit of popcorn from my Kali Mist that just came down. Hopefully I can give her a less stressful life this run.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 11, 2014)

Just look at that sparkle. NICE. That is going to be some badass bud, can't wait to see pics of it dry.

I am in total rebellion against smart phones after seeing a chick almost get run over because she was crossing a street while staring into it, and then seeing the same thing happen three more times in the space of a latte. I realized they dumb people down by limiting information to byte sizes. Snack sized thoughts easy to digest. The world as represented by 150 characters or less.

Don't get me started on Facebook wowa...

So I have been trying to subvert mine into making strange noises and noises stranger instead.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 11, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just look at that sparkle. NICE. That is going to be some badass bud, can't wait to see pics of it dry.
> 
> I am in total rebellion against smart phones after seeing a chick almost get run over because she was crossing a street while staring into it, and then seeing the same thing happen three more times in the space of a latte. I realized they dumb people down by* limiting information to byte sizes. Snack sized thoughts easy to digest. The world as represented by 150 characters or less.*
> 
> ...


Hhahaha, thats good. and so true. But nay, i only feed once a week so pots dont smell.. just the fish goop itself. Thanks for that load of info holy cow you know your shit!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 11, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just look at that sparkle. NICE. That is going to be some badass bud, can't wait to see pics of it dry.
> 
> I am in total rebellion against smart phones after seeing a chick almost get run over because she was crossing a street while staring into it, and then seeing the same thing happen three more times in the space of a latte. I realized they dumb people down by limiting information to byte sizes. Snack sized thoughts easy to digest. The world as represented by 150 characters or less.
> 
> ...


my wife has a rectangle shaped square n her face where the phone screen has tanned her..lol..i feel your pain.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 11, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> Thanks for that load of info holy cow you know your shit!


LOL... Thanks bro but I actually really just talk a lot. Full credit for everything I do goes to Rrog, Gandalf, HASHISH and Microbeman. Listening to them talk organics is like listening to Mr Duck talk chemistry. Makes understanding a pleasure. 



rory420420 said:


> my wife has a rectangle shaped square n her face where the phone screen has tanned her..lol..i feel your pain.


 ROFL... I can see that as a Far Side cartoon...


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 11, 2014)

I understand that comparison .  well at least you give credit to the deserving


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 11, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Smell is probably the biggest drawback to organic ferts indoors.
> Have any of you dirtbags tried alfalfa teas? The results are great but it does smell like manure.


i wish i could try those. can it be alfalfa from the pet store? or is there a cheaper place to obtain it


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 11, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> i wish i could try those. can it be alfalfa from the pet store? or is there a cheaper place to obtain it


A lot of the LOS heads use this place for organic stuff

https://www.kelp4less.com/

Where I come from that all looks pretty pricey. Pet stores are always over priced though. If you want to try teas, I highly recommend a normal Nutrient Cycling Tea. But you need a good air pump, aquarium pumps are not strong enough. You need DO2 of over 30ppm and to sustain that takes quite a bit, around 9 litres of air per minute, per liter of tea. 

Teas are GREAT but if done wrong a total disaster can come of it. I have seen what they can do, both good and bad. But get the basics right and man, no looking back. All I REALLY need is my worm bin and they eat the stuff I throw away. If you have soil, and a worm bin, you never need to spend again.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 11, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> i wish i could try those. can it be alfalfa from the pet store? or is there a cheaper place to obtain it


I would buy it at a feed store instead of a pet store. 4 cups of alfalfa meal to 5 gal of water is what a lot of my friends who use it do.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 11, 2014)

Despite her issues I got almost 6 pint jars full of Kali Mist. I seemed to have mislaid my scale but I'll get a weight. I chose a bigger bud and sacrificed some fine detail for this pic. I need more practice at dried bud shots. I feel like I'm much better with living buds.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 11, 2014)

yeah it looks really dark homie


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 11, 2014)

and yeah true that castings are golden, my worm bin isnt doing so well tho 
think i fed them too much


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 12, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Despite her issues I got almost 6 pint jars full of Kali Mist. I seemed to have mislaid my scale but I'll get a weight. I chose a bigger bud and sacrificed some fine detail for this pic. I need more practice at dried bud shots. I feel like I'm much better with living buds.


 NICE. I find it near impossible to get dry bud to look like what it is in pics. I take about 30 pics per good pic. As soon as I find the right light it gets easier. A tripod and zoom helps to make it 'pop out' in a way. I suck at photography, period.

Frizzlegooch, have you put any onion or citrus scraps in there recently by any chance?...


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 12, 2014)

That KM looks off the chain duck!  And there are no animal hairs in the shot!


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll get my wife to help me with a better pic sometime this weekend.
The smoke is great. I've only had two tiny quick dried samples because I'm getting UAed all the time but they've been nice. Starts off really intense for about 40 minutes then fadesto a nice just happy buzz.
I just put a clone into flower on Thursday night and hopefully nothing will interfere with me giving her all the love she needs. She's going to be awesome!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 12, 2014)

just be careful dude.i know youre a small guy,so clean pee is easy..but itd suck to have the pond empty!


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 12, 2014)

I did it last friday when I still had a faint positive and I was clean on Monday. I'm making sure to drink tons of fluids and I might wait till tuesday to go because I had an ingrown toenail that needed callousing removed and I'm not supposed to be walking on it. I hope the judge has to go through something like this one day!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 12, 2014)

youll be ok..i had an old friend who i watched smoke a bowl and he went straight to the p.o. to pee and passed..he got up early and started chugging water..lol..his p.o. told him eventually he couldnt give him clear urine any more,and that he knew what was up..so my buddy still chugged water,but ate a handfull of multi-vitamins also..he said his pee was green snot colored..smart guy.


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 12, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> I'll get my wife to help me with a better pic sometime this weekend.
> The smoke is great. I've only had two tiny quick dried samples because I'm getting UAed all the time but they've been nice. Starts off really intense for about 40 minutes then fadesto a nice just happy buzz.
> I just put a clone into flower on Thursday night and hopefully nothing will interfere with me giving her all the love she needs. She's going to be awesome!


Eww that sucks about the UA's man.... I hope it isn't for too long for you. If you're anything like me then being unable to have your cannabis does nothing but hold you back


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 12, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Eww that sucks about the UA's man.... I hope it isn't for too long for you. If you're anything like me then being unable to have your cannabis does nothing but hold you back


Yeah that's pretty much how I feel. I'm really tempted to go back on OxyContin to spite the courts. "Yup officer I'm on oxy, here's my script. How is this better?"


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 12, 2014)

bad cop,no donut.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 13, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> youll be ok..i had an old friend who i watched smoke a bowl and he went straight to the p.o. to pee and passed..he got up early and started chugging water..lol..his p.o. told him eventually he couldnt give him clear urine any more,and that he knew what was up..so my buddy still chugged water,but ate a handfull of multi-vitamins also..he said his pee was green snot colored..smart guy.


If you want to freak them,out, cheap red Sambucca and pomegranate juice. Oh gods it is DISGUSTING...


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 13, 2014)

I think I'm allergic to something in Sambuca. A few sips will make me feel gross. Too bad because that would be hysterical to fuck with them...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 13, 2014)

I think EVERYBODY is allergic to something in there. WORST trip of my life, red sambucca and two Superman papers in 1997. I thought I had vomited out my innards. Calmed down from that, went for a slash, PANIC! Why it has to go colour everything I don't know. When I see the stuff, I still shudder... DISGUSTING lol...


----------



## Impman (Apr 13, 2014)

More pics. Switched to 12/12 4 days ago. I bought 5 big plants ready for 12/12 to fill in space ... When I go to the shop today I will take more pics. I have orca film coming in so everything will be paneled in


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2014)

i wish i was running co2..maybe soon,i need a spli a.c. to fully seal the rooms..nice job imp!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2014)

red sambucca? ive seen the clear stuff..not good stuff at all...


----------



## Impman (Apr 13, 2014)

I know co2 is hyped up and not magic but I have no other choice because the grow is in a room in a shop so there is no air flow


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2014)

i honestly want to see if it increases yeild..i have a c.a.p. controller for humidity and fans,but it also has timers for pumps and lights,plus a fuzzy logic co2 controler/meter..payed 800.bucks for the damn thing and i only use 1/3 of the features


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2014)

but my environment is perfect


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 13, 2014)

CO2 will definitely improve yields when used properly. You need to increase other factors (light, temp, nute concentration, etc) to see the real gains but I've seen massive increases in growth rate with dialed in rooms running CO2.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2014)

youve seen my room..i def have enough light!lol..and the a.c.s can get turned off..i just would have a hard time getting a 60lb tank of gas to the grow..my days of lifting tanks are over!..i cant throw 350lbs on my back anymore..im old.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 13, 2014)

A bit better but I'm thinking that the bud is too big for me to get a decent close up that really shows the details.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2014)

interesting concept,a bud thats too big..


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 13, 2014)

Too big for my lens to get a detailed shot.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2014)

the nice thing about modern photography and it being digital is you can shot a bunch of pix and not have to worry about 90% of them being shite now you don't have to pay to get them all developed.. really does help out a ton when you don't have to worry how many pix you take just to get that one good one today imvho..


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 13, 2014)

It is very nice. I spent less than $2k on my camera setup. My wife had a few lenses but I was using the kit lens that came with my camera for these shots and I use it for 90%+ of my weed pics. I'm hoping to get a cheap macro lens for better closeups.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> It is very nice. I spent less than $2k on my camera setup. My wife had a few lenses but I was using the kit lens that came with my camera for these shots and I use it for 90%+ of my weed pics. I'm hoping to get a cheap macro lens for better closeups.


 mind if i ask what lens that was mre? i got an upgraded lens for my canon, mines an 18 / 55, which is a wide angle, which is good for some stuff, but not great for close ups that i've noticed so far.. i still haven't messed around with it yet, but i plan to with the new grow.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 13, 2014)

The 28-135mm that was a kit lens with the EOS 50D. It takes reasonable pics but is not a god lens by any stretch of the imagination. When I got the camera it was fine but as my skills have developed it has become the limiting factor in my photography.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> The 28-135mm that was a kit lens with the EOS 50D. It takes reasonable pics but is not a god lens by any stretch of the imagination. When I got the camera it was fine but as my skills have developed it has become the limiting factor in my photography.


 yeah, this guy i used to skate board with back in the 80s has been into photog since back then, so i'm always trying to pick his brain w/e i get the chance too.. he's always saying.. "it's all about the glass",so yeah, lol..


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 13, 2014)

It really is all about the glass. I'd love to be able to afford some Leica glass for my camera.


----------



## Impman (Apr 13, 2014)

Half of the room finally switched all to hps. Day 4 12/12... Fed with more fish fertilizer and bat guano and added the magic vitazyme. Humidity 50% , temp 77 during day and 65 at night. Co2 15-1800 ppm.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 13, 2014)

If you're runnign batches I'd say keep it on MH until the stretch is done.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2014)

i have the same bucket of stakes..lol..heres some kali mist and bud porn


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2014)

wtf?!?..i did not authorize an advertisement on my screen..i am no way affiliated with any seed bank guys!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Impman (Apr 14, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> If you're runnign batches I'd say keep it on MH until the stretch is done.


Really? So you should only run hps for a couple weeks then back to mh for the last couple weeks?......fuck man wtf am I doing ... Did I read somewhere to switch to hps during flower ? I think I make up shit in my head


----------



## Impman (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm going to have to fly duck out here to dial me in and do a quick mescaline extraction


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 14, 2014)

Once they're actually flowering you want the red light of the HPS but during the stretch you want the blue of the MH to keep the node spacing smaller. Red light produces more flowers but also promotes stretchier growth.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 14, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Once they're actually flowering you want the red light of the HPS but during the stretch you want the blue of the MH to keep the node spacing smaller. Red light produces more flowers but also promotes stretchier growth.


i run both..


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 14, 2014)

Multispectrum is always good but if you're running batch as opposed to perpetual using more blue during the stretch really does help inhibit it.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 14, 2014)

imp..you use zip ties on your ducting..i find hose clamps easier..allows for easy cleaning of the lens...nice lineup of ladies!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 14, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Multispectrum is always good but if you're running batch as opposed to perpetual using more blue during the stretch really does help inhibit it.


i have 2 i use for the new ones in class..they go under blue and the old ones get moved in rotation under the red..


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 14, 2014)

I used to do that when I had a big grow.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 14, 2014)

sure helped with that k.m.!..im so happy i have 4 females..4 diff choices for a keeper! that stella is massive! i should have a bud the size of a 1liter bottle!


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Impman (Apr 14, 2014)

Ya lowes did not have the clamps for whatever reason so I grabbed ties . I am getting my orca paper in so I can have panels all around.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 14, 2014)

love my orca film..wear sunglasses dude..if You dont,when you come out the room,everything is purple..i forgot the other night,when i went outside,i had to stay still for 3 mins..everything was black!.it was only 6pm!.lol..


----------



## skuba (Apr 15, 2014)

hey duck try taking some pics of that km in the sunlight, i feel it's the best way to look at a bud. looks f'n tasty too, and sorry to hear you have to pass a piss test but it's really not too hard to stop smoking for a bit.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 15, 2014)

i agree skuba..whenever i look at pot or a nice glass piece(hell,molly and such),i like the sunlight best..makes it "pop"..


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 16, 2014)

skuba said:


> hey duck try taking some pics of that km in the sunlight, i feel it's the best way to look at a bud. looks f'n tasty too, and sorry to hear you have to pass a piss test but it's really not too hard to stop smoking for a bit.


It's not but the sad thing is it's the most effective medicine I have found for my autoimmune condition and my state's medical law is complete bullshit.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 16, 2014)

Just saw pics of a mate's plants, type called Zazen... I was gifted some, and knowing the lineage been hanging on to them for a while, Blue Orca x (NL#5xNevil's Haze)... HOLY BALLS. Go check out the last page of the 'Total Noob Using Teas' thread in the organics section... Trichs on top of trichs. 
Looks like Swami Kushendez REALLY knows his thang wow...


----------



## Impman (Apr 17, 2014)

Vitazyme magic


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 17, 2014)

its that dope boy magic!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 17, 2014)

It's a girl!... 9 girls. Friggin badass female count, kinda ruining my planning a bit here lol. Golden Gage, real stunning plants.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 17, 2014)

yea! i had the same luck! all my kali mists are girls!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> yea! i had the same luck! all my kali mists are girls!


100 percent, that must set a new world record bro!!! It is messing with my strategy a bit but hey, one can have worse problems than a lot of girls.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 18, 2014)

not quit 100..planted 5,4 popped..but they were all girlys!


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 18, 2014)

He knew what was coming and decided not to bother!
I though you'd planted 6 though...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 19, 2014)

actually just 5,4 popped..i got shit mixed up 
in my "head log"..not that hard to do..damn im glad shit has stopped swirling...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 20, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> actually just 5,4 popped..i got shit mixed up
> in my "head log"..not that hard to do..damn im glad shit has stopped swirling...


You could always hit some 2c-b to get your swirl on hehehe. I am still swirly from last night. Weird ass faux acid, took like 10 hours to peak out, mild on the head but fukin colorful and liquid for many hours. I like it. Feel a bit broken but i wanna know what this stuff really is.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 20, 2014)

How long was the experience Hammish? That almost sounds like a DOx from the 10 hours to peak.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 20, 2014)

14 hours to go below sensory hyper sensitivity, still sitting in the head. Seems to be very right hemisphere focus, tapped deep into the creative juices. Very cool stuff. Found it before, always comes on a paper with a heart stamp. Hard pure white paper, seems sandwiched. You can chew it, doesnt melt away like blotter...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 20, 2014)

sounds like the fluff...thick white cardboard water color paper?..that shit soaks up alot in the tray..could be you got a really hefty dose.


----------



## Impman (Apr 20, 2014)

Plants are in jail . Got my panda paper up and got dynogrow 7-7-7


----------



## Impman (Apr 20, 2014)

That's my ticket to interlocken right there. Figure ill need about 3000$ for plane ticket and event tickets and food...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 20, 2014)

dude you can pull anoother crop before 
lockn,man..its in sept!..btw,when you fly in,my house is 2 miles from the local airport...who are you really wanting to see play?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 21, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> sounds like the fluff...thick white cardboard water color paper?..that shit soaks up alot in the tray..could be you got a really hefty dose.


Nah definitely not high dose acid, I eat a lot of 500mic doses and this was nothing like even 250. High dose acid rides you, as a mate of mine said 'acid has got to F*** you up'. This was very gentle in comparison. What I know as 'fluff' is this pure white crystal from London. I miss it wowowowow


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 21, 2014)

yea,i have about 15-20 hits left of some fluff im saving for a vacation,i havent eaten any in months,probably since i put up insulation last summer(fun!)..ive been eating alot of silver..not as long lasting or introspective really..more like party acid..till you get 7 hits deep or so..


----------



## Impman (Apr 21, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> dude you can pull anoother crop before
> lockn,man..its in sept!..btw,when you fly in,my house is 2 miles from the local airport...who are you really wanting to see play?


I don't care if its the new kids on the block. I want to get spun with rory and laugh for a weekend. I love Phil lesh. Seeing bob weir would be too cool for school too. And seeing willy Nelson is worth the flight too


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 21, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> yea,i have about 15-20 hits left of some fluff im saving for a vacation,i havent eaten any in months,probably since i put up insulation last summer(fun!)..ive been eating alot of silver..not as long lasting or introspective really..more like party acid..till you get 7 hits deep or so..


 Hanging on to a last bit of concentrate from last summer still, more mics than i would care to mention hehehehe... But i am paranoid of eating it till i find more. Dont often touch paper any more but these were free. Free is good, with no price tag even something really crappy can be enjoyed for what it is, if it is good it is just such a nice surprise, always a pleasure!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 21, 2014)

yea my vial is getting low,and SOUPY!..
imp..so many other good bands also..SCI,umphrees mcgee,allmans,hottuna..man its gonna be a blast..it will end my summer tour with a bang!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 21, 2014)

kalimist


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 21, 2014)

four foot stella


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 21, 2014)

keepin both rooms packed..you can see tge big ass kali mist in the back..she stretched like a mofo!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 21, 2014)

purple haze nuggie


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 21, 2014)

not much else going on..lot of the new girls getting upcanned next weekend,and cloned..going on a mini vacation after that so no updates/bud porn ect but ill still be around..looking at other buds besides mine..im gonna be missing my garden..


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 21, 2014)

oh! broke out the ol bubble bags..gonna spin some hash tomorrow nighf or wed night..depends on how my back feels..im pretty sure i can medicate myself


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 21, 2014)

I simply never leave while growing  Plant sitters are always a fuxkup. Been a year at least still a while to go. Need some time away myself. Have an excellent holiday there bro!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 21, 2014)

thanks! im gonna have a blast(except the train ride)..im lucky enought to have a comprehensive partner now,ill leave nothing for him to do but feed/water for the weekend,ill only be gone 4 days..oh the fun thats coming!


----------



## Impman (Apr 24, 2014)

I want to go too  been working like a dog


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Impman (Apr 25, 2014)

Love it! RIP Syd


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 27, 2014)

mutant blue Hawaiian leaf,2 different phenos of b.h.,my sour d..let her see the sun for a bit while working..


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks nice and healthy bro!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 27, 2014)

huckleberry kush and a shot of the veg room before upcanning the new flavors..and a sugarpunch trial of a smartpot...


----------



## CCCmints (Apr 27, 2014)

those leaves look absolutely amazing. looks like you've got quite the field growin' there too.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 27, 2014)

whats up ccc! glad to see ya around here!..thanks for the compliments!..ill be busy soon,not counting the 4 phenos of k.m. i gotta sort thru,i have 17 strains that are coming..if all of the singles are female(sour d,trainwreck,maryland mauler ect)..gonna be a fun summer!


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 27, 2014)

Beautiful plants Rory!! Any way I can snag some seeds of that Huckleberry?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 27, 2014)

order em from sannies..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 28, 2014)

Whoa... The natural growth by you looks just like over here. Not kidding. Looks like that garden could be just down the road.


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 28, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> order em from sannies..


Oh shit! Nice! I thought they were one of your creations! Them are some nice looking plants! I hear Cannazon carries Sannie seeds now. May have to order them. However I currently have 2 orders from Attitude thats backed the fuck up in Customs, sitting there since the 24th...I think I may of lost them , luckily it was only 150 bones!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

just send cash to sannies..youll get your beans,get tracking also so on the off chance customs gets lucky,youll be able to work it out with sannie quicker..and if you can ever get the mt.hood huckleberry..grab me some!lol


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Whoa... The natural growth by you looks just like over here. Not kidding. Looks like that garden could be just down the road.


i wish! i gotta go to the mountains..and i live on one! luckily i have a knowledgeable partner who lives next door to the house and LISTENS to me,and isnt afraid of hard work..my last help was demoted to trimmer and still complains/does half ass work!..damn kids..dont know how easy they got it..i used to pay for weed..all they have to do is show up for work to get high!lol...
cant wait to get somd ltXog jo going..gonba be fun!or hell..that will be strain #17! lol..i dont think ill have that many when all said and done though...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 28, 2014)

That explains it, we are in the mountains too lol... Sucks for outdoor, so many natural enemies.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

ahh,but the enemy of the plant is an enemy of the .270 winchester,grasshopper!


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 28, 2014)

I may have to do a backcharge. If in the case my current 2 attitude orders are seized and I do not want a resend, as far as I know their policy is a resend, not a chargeback. SOO in that case, should I call my CC company and have them issue a backcharge?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

tell the cc company you ordered a shirt,never got it,and aint paying!
then send cash to sannies.


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 28, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> tell the cc company you ordered a shirt,never got it,and aint paying!
> then send cash to sannies.


I'll have to tell them I ordered 2 shirts lol being I have 2 orders and different charges. Yeah, thats what I'll have to do..sucks man bc all I ordered was 5 seeds on 1 order and 2 seeds in the other LOL! Attitude cant even successfully get 7 seeds here? Man they really went down hill...however, I did choose "guaranteed shipping no merchandise method" I will still tell them I ordered a shirt or other souvenirs.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

what strains were they?


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 28, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> what strains were they?


2 Secret Valley Purple Pineberry feminized and Jordan Of The Islands Deep Purple in the one order and a pack of Purple Kush autos in the second order....such a shame they cant even get them here :/


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

holy fuck and goddamn it..ive been waiting for purple pineberry fems for 5 fucking years..now that im knee deep in stock they finally come out/get restocked..fuckshitpisshellbitch!!!
hey email me...


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 28, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> holy fuck and goddamn it..ive been waiting for purple pineberry fems for 5 fucking years..now that im knee deep in stock they finally come out/get restocked..fuckshitpisshellbitch!!!
> hey email me...


Yeah man! I have some regular ones, a 5 pack to be exact. however I wish my damn feminized ones were not jacked ...I sent ya an email


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 28, 2014)

fucking SUCKS man! Atleast it was 2 seeds and not an entire pack, I guess I'll have to run my regular pineberries and possibly use that feminizing mist to create my own seeds.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

just attitude has em?..im going shopping...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

ok,herbies has em.ill get em when i get back from vacation..im sure they will be sold out by then..


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 28, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> ok,herbies has em.ill get em when i get back from vacation..im sure they will be sold out by then..


He has the fems in? I only thought attitude did? I just checked my attitude order history man and over the span of 2 years I placed 14 orders..ALL made it except one that was lost during Hurricane Sandy which was replaced with no problem! These 2 orders would of make 16! BUT it looks as if they are gone ....I hate to say it man but we may have to stay away from the tude!


----------



## TheSnake (Apr 28, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Here she is. Some of the best ive ever grown. Very consistent and one of my all time favorite strains to both grow and smoke.
> 
> If i was trapped on an island, this plant would be one of my 3 wishes.
> 
> ...


OMFG that "Cake" with candles is amazing. XD


----------



## TheSnake (Apr 28, 2014)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2877544View attachment 2877545View attachment 2877547View attachment 2877548View attachment 2877549View attachment 2877550View attachment 2877551...current youngins one week in...aurora indica and critical kush....
> View attachment 2877552View attachment 2877553View attachment 2877555...heres one a few weeks in...homebred strain got a few seeds from a bubbleicious x critical.kush cross...heres the last pheno from that batch...View attachment 2877559View attachment 2877561View attachment 2877563....and the buds....View attachment 2877566View attachment 2877569View attachment 2877572...and qwiso...View attachment 2877581View attachment 2877582cream.colored almost white...very tasty n potent...
> the critical cut I.grow.from....View attachment 2877587View attachment 2877588View attachment 2877606View attachment 2877607View attachment 2877608
> cfl plants...View attachment 2877589View attachment 2877590...just got an led couple weeks ago...this will b my first round flowering w anything besides cfls....last two plants picd are skunk47 & querkle....ill nvr gro tga again tho so no more querkle....Ill.run the skunk agn awesome strain.


Aurora is my daughter name =D, like just for that!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> He has the fems in? I only thought attitude did? I just checked my attitude order history man and over the 2 years I placed 14 orders..ALL made it except one that was lost during Hurricane Sandy which was replaced with no problem! These 2 orders would of make 16! BUT it looks as if they are gone ....I hate to say it man but we may have to stay away from the tude!


checked right before the post i made..64$ i think attitude sent em,but its matter of how we well they were concealed if it was looked at..you would theoretically


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

..receive an empty box or a customs letter..


----------



## Impman (Apr 28, 2014)

Update sorry about hps. Switching to my mh in 3 weeks


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 28, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> NICE. I find it near impossible to get dry bud to look like what it is in pics. I take about 30 pics per good pic. As soon as I find the right light it gets easier. A tripod and zoom helps to make it 'pop out' in a way. I suck at photography, period.
> 
> Frizzlegooch, have you put any onion or citrus scraps in there recently by any chance?...


Sorry i just noticed you replied. Yes i put onions i there but no citrus... they dont like onion?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2014)

Onions make them pretty unhappy yeah. It kills a lot of the microbes they feed on too...


----------



## Impman (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm using dynogrow 7-7-7. I like it a lot! It is professional shit for sure. Sick of snake oil bullshit. Cleaning up minor nutrient deficiency on my lower leafs


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2014)

I haven't touched a chemical or bottled nute in a pretty long time... And all my issues went out the window the second I stopped too. I love playing with chemmy ferts in hydro, though hehehehhehehehehehe...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 29, 2014)

i do the lazy mans organics..botanicare and foxfarm,molassas..simple,effective..
convenience and ease of use are worth the few buck..i just assign one plant as "fert-funds" lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 29, 2014)

I use chemical ferts and haven't run into issues from them. As long as the plants are getting everything they need they really don't care what the source is IME.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2014)

I sell off my excess EWC and compost, so my nutes pay me to use them  And MOST of my EWC is excess these days. Actually going so smoothly I am thinking of opening a little store in the next year or what. Times are tight here, man has to make a plan. I don't sell any reefer, what I can't smoke (say whut?!) is destined for hash, so I find it ironic making legal money out of the stuff I use to grow my herb with. I would NEVER have gotten into it if I wasn't specifically growing on a budget for a while...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> I use chemical ferts and haven't run into issues from them. As long as the plants are getting everything they need they really don't care what the source is IME.


This is the point I feel many people miss. The plants don't really give a shit. The thing with organics is about the soil and SOIL health. Not about the plant at all. 
Yeah in a sense it is about the plant but you can get the same results with pure salts. So for me the whole living organic thing stems from working with soil as a hobby specifically. We are in a near self-sustaining situation already so the ROLS thing makes most sense for us. Least input, max sustainability. 
But far as the plant itself goes, long as you know what it needs, it doesn't care too much about the source, with exception of nitrogen burn which is a tad easier to do with salts...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyhow, about soil and nutes, something interesting to chew on:

http://biofarmassist.com/?p=118

You will have to dig deeper yourself but this shit makes so much sense...


----------



## Impman (Apr 30, 2014)

I am growing to make money only.... I need cash and lots of it. It makes life better. I look at each bud site and think about how much money i could get. Ever since I began buying weed in high school I wanted to grow and make money at it. I don't think I've ever considered growing for personal only. A noble idea for sure though.... I'm very un hippy that way.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 30, 2014)

LOL... I did my time running big SoG rigs. I loved it but like I said, I did my time, any more will be taking the piss on my behalf. The laws of averages are not with me for another commercial run, so time to draw the line.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 30, 2014)

i draw the line also..right up under the "0"s in the checkbook


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 30, 2014)

imp..dont know if money makes life better,but it does make it easier...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 30, 2014)

I will be first to admit it really sucked for a good while, still getting used to the (MUCH) reduced income years later. There is absolutely no argue there, good reefer is good crown if one is so inclined, and a very cool customer base too. Nice people to work with overall, few skanks here and there that will rip off their own grandmothers but on average better people than any other biz I have been in. 
We have a WEIRD situation here: Meth is everywhere, even the hippies are smoking it. Lots of people getting into trouble, lots of loose lips. You just don't know with any body any more, not a healthy scene to hang around any longer thanks to that BS. As a family man, that is just not my game. It was really nice when it was just normal dank freaks, now it is a whole new game. Getting very popular, dank, making for very funny people getting involved. And with funny I mean guns and heavy connections, shit you just don't want to go near.
Another fine victory for prohibition.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 30, 2014)

i got a rule..mess with heroin,coke,crack,meth,or pills..you dont get to have even a conversation with me..only busts i ever see around here are big pot busts/sweeps of 30 people or so..at the end of the report there is allways "small amount of methamphetamine" or "numerous prescription pills" ect..never do you see just pot.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 30, 2014)

btw,everyone has that weird situation..gack nation apocalypse!


----------



## Impman (Apr 30, 2014)

Ya... All these zombie movies .... That shits real though... Only meth is worse. I would rather you be trying to eat my brain then stealing my things


----------



## skuba (Apr 30, 2014)

"Where the weed strong, the money long"

and imp your philosophy might end up affecting your quality if all you grow for is $$$, but i don't reckon quality is your main focus


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 30, 2014)

pretty sure imps quality is top notch..has to be with the cali competition..700bucks a qp for grade a!


----------



## skuba (Apr 30, 2014)

well hell yeah thats awesome, my bad imp, it's hard to get a decent price out there anymore. 

too bad all the cali schwag gets sent out here, we never see the grade A because everyone wants to bring in that cheap cheap


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 30, 2014)

yep..but they keep sending crap,and we keep growing dank,and getting the loot first


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 30, 2014)

That is another irony with legalized herb, quality seems to be waning lol. Good gear is going to get more valuable slowly but surely. It is going to be hard to find top shelf in 3 years with the way demand is rising... I always root for the underdog


----------



## skuba (May 1, 2014)

Although cali is known for the dank, i've found the local bud is almost always better 

just think if us southern brothers didn't have to worry about odor and light bills and such.

the laws here are the reason people import shitweed and the local scene has to be kept very quiet

but if it was different, there aint no place i'd rather be


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

What a fucking pleasure it is to scroll through this thread. Just had to say. You guys have some beautiful stuff here.


----------



## rory420420 (May 1, 2014)

skuba said:


> Although cali is known for the dank, i've found the local bud is almost always better
> 
> just think if us southern brothers didn't have to worry about odor and light bills and such.
> 
> ...


i feel your half way right,but there are SOOOO many uneducated smokers on the east side..one time in philly,a lady advised me not to smoke a hippys pot(we were chilling with tour kids in a hotel..the lady actually lived there)..she said dont smoke his weed its laced! it has white powder all over it and bugged me out!
he leaned over and said "shes never seen white widow,or nuggets!ever."
if you have a house/spot no one lives in,odor and utilities are a bother than a worry.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 2, 2014)

Never mind uneducated smokers, you should see some of the grows out here... I know a guy who has seeded every crop since I met him really badly by accident. Ten years. Still cant pull all his males. 6 week flower and they call it done lol


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

This is my new favorite thread to get baked and gawk at. I was trying to count the countless dabs/hours I've spent gawking like a dummy here, but they are becoming more and more "uncountable". If that's a word...If it isn't - it fucking should be...


----------



## MrEDuck (May 2, 2014)

Good to see you parasite! 
We do know a thing or two about growing dank in here


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 2, 2014)

Hope life is treating you well Pin


----------



## rory420420 (May 2, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Never mind uneducated smokers, you should see some of the grows out here... I know a guy who has seeded every crop since I met him really badly by accident. Ten years. Still cant pull all his males. 6 week flower and they call it done lol


my dads friends allways ask him for clones/ seeds from me..i hook them up(anonomously) and they ask him for advice and never listen..strip all their fan leaves,use m.g. ferts/osmocote,DONT TRIM,no cure,it goes on and on..its a shame..dad says "those idiots wont listen,and they cant get a clue after 20 years..theres a reason why im smoking the best dope in the room!"...


----------



## JJ05 (May 2, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> my dads friends allways ask him for clones/ seeds from me..i hook them up(anonomously) and they ask him for advice and never listen..strip all their fan leaves,use m.g. ferts/osmocote,DONT TRIM,no cure,it goes on and on..its a shame..dad says "those idiots wont listen,and they cant get a clue after 20 years..theres a reason why im smoking the best dope in the room!"...



Figured I'd give you an update Rory, incase your still wanting to order some purple pineberry feminized from the tude! The order I placed for 3 pick and mix seeds. 2 Purple Pineberry Feminized and 1 c99, got a free Cheese Candy and Amnesia Auto XXL on April 22nd made it here with no problem! However the one package I ordered on April 20th containing my Purple Kush autos is still in ISC. I wonder if it was because I choose the breeder pack? Usually in the past I've had no problems with breeder packs, but maybe they stick out now? Makes me wonder!!! Very odd this order arrived yet was placed 2 days after the order stuck in ISC...only thing I can think of is the breeder pack may of made the packaging look bulky? I wont get into details but attitude changed their packing up. I like it alot more than in the past. However with this new packing I can see how a chunky pack may stick out, make the packaging look a little "embossed" in certain areas if you will.


----------



## JJ05 (May 2, 2014)

Fuck the purple kush autos lol Im happy I got my feminized purple pineberry!


----------



## rory420420 (May 2, 2014)

glad you got your beans!..seems like im getting backed up again..i got 4 more different strains coming,and going to a seed swap meet in a few hours with a few good growers/breeders/collectors..man,i need to get that 2nd flower room finished!


----------



## rory420420 (May 2, 2014)

i helped a friend with some grape X purple kush regs..was good yeild anf nice and purpley..but taste and potency wasnt there..wont reccomend it or run it..


----------



## JJ05 (May 2, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i helped a friend with some grape X purple kush regs..was good yeild anf nice and purpley..but taste and potency wasnt there..wont reccomend it or run it..


Funny you say that dude! I have 2 packs of Electric Grape Punch with is Grape Krush F2 male x Purple Urkel and I also have 3 x Purple which is Grape Ape x Purple Urkel x Grape Krush F2male both by snowhigh...so FUCK the purple kush autos right haha!? I take it if your cross was not that potent then surly the auto version of PK would of been lacking.....all in all im not too let down! Im much happier with the order I did receive. I MUCH rather would of had them seize the autos vs my pineberries and c99 lol!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 3, 2014)

Attitude are very good at keeping promises. If your order doesnt arrive they will replace it guaranteed. They will send 21 days after order no hassle. Holistic Nursery supplies from within the States so no customs, only a few breeders but aside from Cali Connection they are the best breeders on the block anyhow Bodhi, Gage Green and a few others


----------



## budbro18 (May 3, 2014)

i use "chem" nutes as well. Blue planet nutes since the beginning. haha well started with the fox farm trio but as soon as it came time to buy the next round i went searching for a better product and BPN for the win! Theyve got some pretty good organic stuff too. I used that first then switched over to their "synth" line. Very nice and very inexpensive. 10-15 a quart and 20-30 a gallon. Cant beat that.


----------



## budbro18 (May 3, 2014)

Also, Snow Storm Ultra and Hygrozyme. Never hurts!


----------



## Impman (May 3, 2014)

I think that comment I made about money came off wrong hamish. I have mad respect for you man. You have way more experience than me. And yes, my quality is probably effected by tht. I think that's what I meant . Although this market is so competitive the weed must be bomb or it won't sell. I bet if I would have started just for personal I would have learned different (better).


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 4, 2014)

Impman said:


> I think that comment I made about money came off wrong hamish. I have mad respect for you man. You have way more experience than me. And yes, my quality is probably effected by tht. I think that's what I meant . Although this market is so competitive the weed must be bomb or it won't sell. I bet if I would have started just for personal I would have learned different (better).


No worries Brother, got you 100 percent... I REALLY miss growing for a living man. Second my kid is out the house, I am getting back into it full power  My wife too, many years in the biz, just chilling now. We both miss it like you won't believe, got up to some really naughty shit hehehehehehe


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 4, 2014)

Salvador x Mendo Montage, total monster plants lol. I am nicknaming it 'God's Palm' that fan at back is bigger than two of my hands together. Insane vigor.


----------



## Impman (May 4, 2014)

Starting to bud... Switching to MH in a couple weeks so my pics will be better ... Well actually so I get more trichomes lol... So I bought some fill in plants when I switched to hps. They were 35$ or a little more for a couple ... Got 6.... The dude at the club promised no spidermites and even challenged me to find one anywhere in their veg room , to which I could not after a good search. However, there were red flags somewhere in the back of my mind... There was leaf damage on the plants that was indicative of a recent attack....no obvious white dots but they had that severe nutrient defficient look on some leaves that is caused by a infestation. Anyways, I went through with the purchase as they told me " no man, that's from heat stress a couple weeks ago"..... Low and fucking behold the only plants in my garden with spider mites are the new ones from that club. I have to keep on them every other day with azamax. Dios mio.......... You can kinda see her if you don't mind looking at my hideous pic bottom left... The leafs look fucked up. But the new growth is all good


----------



## Impman (May 4, 2014)

I want a app on my phone that tells me what my temp, humidity and co2 ppm is in my room ... I've often thought of buying a security system that measures temperature at least and tells me if the lights are working.... My grow is a 10 minut drive from home so it would be useful. Anyone ever have a system like that? A way to check in without checking in?


----------



## rory420420 (May 4, 2014)

get a squirt gun,fill it full of herbicide,and go back and show shysters what happens when you fuck a stranger in the ass....


----------



## rory420420 (May 4, 2014)

i


Impman said:


> I want a app on my phone that tells me what my temp, humidity and co2 ppm is in my room ... I've often thought of buying a security system that measures temperature at least and tells me if the lights are working.... My grow is a 10 minut drive from home so it would be useful. Anyone ever have a system like that? A way to check in without checking in?


it exists.


----------



## Impman (May 4, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i
> 
> it exists.


Sweetness ! What system? CAP?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 5, 2014)

When all else fails, get some habanero peppers, chop 'em up and fry gently in just enough oil to submerge them. A few minutes is fine. Take the oil and dilute 1:10 or 1:20 even in water, add a little aloe or yucca to help with the emultion and spray. A Chapin sprayer is best, it atomizes the spray so it gets in everywhere via diffusion. Total kill zone. Respirator essential.

I have a small 'quarantine zone' for bringing outdoor plants inside, it really helps if you are getting cuts from outside your room. Just some plastic over PVC frame with a nice fan, I give them all a good spray with Pyrethrum and Canola Oil and repeat after 4 days, a week later they can move inside. Pyrethrum also doesn't fuck around when it comes to mites. Plus totally organic and breaks down to nothing in a few days, also zero secondary poisoning. In other words, you can spray away...


----------



## MrEDuck (May 5, 2014)

I'll second the pepper spray for bugs. And you really do want a respirator when applying it!
I'll also second quarantining new plants that aren't from trusted sources!


----------



## Impman (May 6, 2014)

I want to check out Colorado s grow scene. The clubs there have to grow their own. In Cali most clubs don't grow their own but do consignment


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 6, 2014)

Impman said:


> I want to check out Colorado s grow scene. The clubs there have to grow their own. In Cali most clubs don't grow their own but do consignment


Same here. When I end up tracking down the origins of my favorites, so many times it is Colorado. I am a Diesel and Chem freak right, so we all know the Chemdawg story. What tickled me was where THAT herb came from. Found out the name the other day, Colorado Green Bud, that was what Chem got those original seeds out of. 
Working with a Golden Goat cross now. Shit stinks like sweaty toes in VEG. 
Plus it is my kinda country, big skies, bigger views. Overall seems like a spectacular place to travel to. Only thing is with scenery like that I want to honestly have a driver and a bottle of strong acid. THAT. WILL. BE. EPIC.


----------



## rory420420 (May 6, 2014)

damn..i ate all my liquid.lol
potroast


----------



## rory420420 (May 6, 2014)

clump of stella stickness


----------



## rory420420 (May 6, 2014)

new crew got cloned today for sexing and sampling..lota potential in 3 different blue hawaiians,and the jack berry X mad scientist lookin good also..sunday ill have bud room pics,today i had to mow the lawn so i just cloned and chopped a few..i might have a pic of a purple haze i let go extra long..its fucking rock hard and has that grey/purple look to the
close leaves...


----------



## rory420420 (May 6, 2014)

fuzzy pic,i shall not post!


----------



## rory420420 (May 6, 2014)

and all the tomato,squash,corn,groundcherries,ect,ect..
they will rise!


----------



## MrEDuck (May 6, 2014)

Looking good. How are your KM doing?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 7, 2014)

Also mowing and getting garden in shape. Friggin brush cutter bust a diaphragm. Rented this monster one, cutting shit I never knew I needed to just because this thing goes through anything lol. Quite a lot of fun really. Industrial power RULES.


----------



## rory420420 (May 7, 2014)

i love machines!
k.m.doing well,fruity like woah!..might cut her sunday if she looks like it!
having another big plant-a-thon the first of july..furthur gonna be at locken! i need much party supplies for this!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 8, 2014)

One thing I love about this thread is it is the one place wher all plants ar actually taken to maturity... Killer shots Rory.


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2014)

thanks ham!..i like the older ladies
cant wait to throw up some lemon thai shots


----------



## MrEDuck (May 8, 2014)

My experience is that plants often have a pretty wide harvest window depending on the taste of the grower. I personally like mine pretty early in the harvest window but definitely finished. I just really dislike CBN.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 9, 2014)

Your girls always look DONE Mr Duck. I like my sats a touch earlier than many people too. But I have seen a lot of herb taken to two weeks short of even an early crop. Kids seem to think six weeks is IT lol. Over ripe herb is not nice, I call it 'placebo weed'


----------



## MrEDuck (May 9, 2014)

That's true. I've seen some fucking horror show grows trying to do research on new strains. And folks tell me I'm doing it wrong for keeping my plants healthy and not blowing $500/run on fancy hydro store nutes. Because you can't grow the best dank without supermegaultra bloom booster. Clearly the folks who've smoked kind all over the country who think my weed is good were just lied to every time they've ever gotten weed.
I forgot my cigs at home and I have to run around all day doing bullshit. I'm not in a good mood :/


----------



## rory420420 (May 9, 2014)

dont forget 50$ a gallon sugar water! "get cha sugah whatah heahhhhh!! cant grow without it!"


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 9, 2014)

My favorite is 'HID is redundant'... Sure it is, SURE it is. I don't know how people measure their personal success as growers, but I feel your input vs output ratio is a big part of it. The more you can do with less the better you are, this just makes sense. Any business will strive for efficiency as does any garden tended by a moderately intelligent human.
People fall for bling eh. And lots of weekend warriors pretending to be heads. Those guys don't know what salts or chlorophyll taste like and don't care either. So they try make up for inexperience by spending money lol lol...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 9, 2014)

Oh and Mr Duck, look into Swami Organic Seeds. They like it old school. I have a feeling you might like his gear. He has his own forum so easy to look up his gear.


----------



## MrEDuck (May 9, 2014)

Ooh there are some tasty sounding selections in there. The Panama and the Panama x Mexican cross are VERY interesting to me. My dad loved Panama Red and I was really happy with the bit of Ace's Panama I tried and I've had some excellent happy Mexican brick weed back in my younger days so I'd love to grow those out. Damned lack of space and money....


----------



## rory420420 (May 9, 2014)

but wait! you cant buy real good genetics unless you spend 300 bucks on a pack!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 9, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> but wait! you cant buy real good genetics unless you spend 300 bucks on a pack!


 It will make you see in the dark and your knob will shoot whisky! Hooray!


----------



## rory420420 (May 10, 2014)

wait..you cant do that allready?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 11, 2014)

I got kicked out of a herbalists shop yesterday. Apparently strange white people asking for some of 'The Root Of All Evil' are not welcome lol...


----------



## rory420420 (May 11, 2014)

nah,they were embarrased they had no money,thats all...


----------



## Impman (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Impman (May 11, 2014)

Looks ok. Switching to mh on Monday.


----------



## rory420420 (May 11, 2014)

whats with the verticle stripes in the photos imp?
looking good!


----------



## rory420420 (May 11, 2014)

oh yea! its sexy pot time!
pot roast and a tri top purple haze


----------



## rory420420 (May 11, 2014)

kalimist..sooooo fruity..soooo long to flower....sooo horny it makes my wife...


----------



## rory420420 (May 11, 2014)

stella,fruity Chironc juice...stella is coated in trichs..this bitch is soo frosty and shes half way there..im letting her go all out..sticky icky..lots of hash for interlocken!


----------



## Impman (May 11, 2014)

that looks great rory! The stripes is the lighting and bad camera. Just HPS right now... i am switching the lighting to MH tomorrow....to add crystals? I dunno, I read thats the thing to do so I am going to try it


----------



## Impman (May 11, 2014)

Oh ya and I have been meaning to post that my electric bill is only 340$ a month!!! That is so terrific. Running a sealed room with a good AC.... I am pretty happy about that. If my yield is low it is not nearly as stressful now..... I am running 8000watts and about 6 fans, dehumidifier, and all that jazz too


----------



## rory420420 (May 11, 2014)

damn! my eletric isnt bad,but no one lives in the house either..bout 225 a month..ill eventually add more lights for an even 3..mh is used in the beginning to prevent stretch,and can produce more crystals used in conjunction with hps...id alternate lights..


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 11, 2014)

Those stripes are trademark of mag ballasts, Impman is running some old iron  Mag ballasts just don't give up.


----------



## rory420420 (May 11, 2014)

hmm.intuitively spoken...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 12, 2014)

We should start a HS punk band with MrDuck on drums. Call it Science Bitch! It is genius.


----------



## MrEDuck (May 12, 2014)

I'm rhythmically challenged.
Nice looking plants guys. When did you flip the other KMs Rory? I can't wait to see what mine is like if I can keep her healthy the whole run. She was still pretty damned good.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 12, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> I'm rhythmically challenged.
> .


That's perfect. We'll go the Jazz route. Nobody will tell the difference.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 12, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Those stripes are trademark of mag ballasts, Impman is running some old iron  Mag ballasts just don't give up.



Is that what's that from?? I've asked this question before and never got a straight answer. I have one still kicking. That fucker just won't die!

Nice looking plant Rory! Looks like some sticky goodness


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is that what's that from?? I've asked this question before and never got a straight answer. I have one still kicking. That fucker just won't die!
> 
> Nice looking plant Rory! Looks like some sticky goodness


 Yeah I only recently made a full switch to electronic, really nice for taking pics  I have my old mag ballasts on stand-by, many years of service and no signs of slowing down. Plus there is something awesome about this big badass chunk of metal humming away, you can sense the power in it... 

Skunkd0c gave me a proper explanation involving real photographic terms that I promptly forgot, but I think I can find the post in his FAK grow log...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 12, 2014)

Oooh ooh I forgot, StOw, how did you get your hands on Swami's gear bro? Few fellas around interested in the old school stuff but it seems impossible to actually buy it. Odd methinks but anyhooo. And a smoke report on the Zazen yet? Still not sure when to give mine the soak, really all depends on what you say about the final product.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 12, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Oooh ooh I forgot, StOw, how did you get your hands on Swami's gear bro? Few fellas around interested in the old school stuff but it seems impossible to actually buy it. Odd methinks but anyhooo. And a smoke report on the Zazen yet? Still not sure when to give mine the soak, really all depends on what you say about the final product.



I ordered them from his website. Not sure if it's still up and running .... rumor has it that he and his familia are "relocating". heh!

I grabbed Zazen, Cascadian Frost, and Kali Mist x Cherry Bomb. I germinated half a pack of Zazen. 4 females, 1 culled early, the other 3 grown out. 2 of the 3 were insanely frosty, the other was pretty generic. The smoke was pretty good, but was not top shelf. It lacked any real discernible taste/smell, and the high was not good enough to trump that. Good smoke, but not a keeper IMO.


----------



## MrEDuck (May 12, 2014)

Basically its an interference pattern because mag ballasts flicker faster than the human eye can see but cameras will pick it up especially with the shutter speeds you're using to take pics in areas that bright.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 12, 2014)

Kinda like a tv screen then. Alternating current, it makes sense... On my phone but Skunkd0c sent me a nice little run down for camera settings to get rid of it, I will copy paste soon as I can. Thanks for the run down StOw, you have my kind of standards so I think I will pop Pura Vida or Lotus Larry next... Still have very high hopes for Cascadian Frost. Not expecting OG power but something a little oldschool. I want full flavor though.


----------



## rory420420 (May 12, 2014)

its not a pack of newport ham


----------



## Timeissmoney1 (May 12, 2014)

Heres some pics from 2013 outdoor grow it was an all organic grow. This year i got 

Nirvana: ak48, Nl, bubblelicous

HSO: blue dream, trainwreck

and some freebies if they manage to stay alive


----------



## racerboy71 (May 12, 2014)

looks good time, nice to see you around m8..


----------



## Timeissmoney1 (May 12, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> looks good time, nice to see you around m8..


Thanks chap, id post more but i deleted most of the pics. So i can link them anymore


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 13, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> its not a pack of newport ham


 Hey you guys still get tobacco advertising over there?... Been illegal here so long I forgot about those catch phrases. Well then seeing as I am on a roll:

Kali Mist - Taste the Adventure
NYCD - Because real men smoke D
OG Kush - When satisfaction is what you crave (This one I think will do well if you wrote a jingle titled 'All Those Rappers Can't Be Wrong' )
Dirtweed - An Honest Smoke
Nevil's Haze - We promise this time it is REALLY what we say it is

I have a future in this. 

Anyhow, as promised, Doc's reply on how to get past the lines on pics, maybe somebody finds it useful:

you have 3 main controls for regulating how much light enters the sensor in the camera through the lens 

shutter speed in seconds and milliseconds ( this is how long in milliseconds the shutter that covers the sensor will stay open for 
the longer its open in seconds the more light enters the sensor 

ISO 80 - 3200 this one decides how sensitive the sensor chip is that processes the light inside the camera 80 is least sensitive
the more sensitive its set at 3200 the more pollution/grain and distortion will show 

aperture in f/ 2.0-8.0 this decides how large the shutter opening is the more its open 2.0 the more light is let into the sensor 

so you play around with these 3 settings normally keeping the ISO as low as possible 100-200 this will ensure less noise/distortion in the picture, when you adjust shutter speed to something like 200-500 milliseconds 1/200s 1/500s
you could take a picture of a spinning fan and the blades would look still with no blur 
this is because the camera shutter is faster than the fan 
this fast shutter speed also cures the lines caused by HID


----------



## rory420420 (May 13, 2014)

i fell on the floor with the nevilles haze bit


----------



## rory420420 (May 13, 2014)

blackwater...for the seed enthusiast!..man this is fun!


----------



## Impman (May 13, 2014)

Some yellowing issues. I think it's low humidity. Having some trouble with that wants to drop to 38%


----------



## atxlsgun (May 13, 2014)

Sour diesel chopped it 3 days ago

Sent from my SM-G900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rory420420 (May 13, 2014)

put an adjustable baby humidifier in there and let em fight it out


----------



## MrEDuck (May 13, 2014)

I've always found RH around 40% was pretty much optimal. 
One of the reasons I dislike soil is it makes it much easier to control the feeding.
My environment is being a mess and my humidity is super high and it's giving me crazy issues. So much yellowing because the plants can't transpire enough to get enough nutes. Hopefully I can get a dehuey soon. As is this crop is going to be dissapointing.


----------



## rory420420 (May 13, 2014)

cause its the summer time!


----------



## MrEDuck (May 13, 2014)

What've you go hanging there?


----------



## rory420420 (May 13, 2014)

pot
k.m.,p.r.,some old blackwater,i think.a sharksbreath...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 14, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> I've always found RH around 40% was pretty much optimal.
> One of the reasons I dislike soil is it makes it much easier to control the feeding.
> My environment is being a mess and my humidity is super high and it's giving me crazy issues. So much yellowing because the plants can't transpire enough to get enough nutes. Hopefully I can get a dehuey soon. As is this crop is going to be dissapointing.


PLEASE take my advice here Sir, you need a simple ACT to kick the rhizosphere back into place.
One cup EWC per gallon of water, two tablespoons of molasses. Bubble with at least 9litres per minute PER LITRE to push DO2 above 30ppm to get the bioreaction going. Feed undiluted after a 24 to 46 hour bubble, if it smells like good soil before then it is ready.
When you apply, a whole ton of active and dormant microbes hit the soil, most of them die instantly making nutrient available in a truly fantastic fashion. The rest of them will set about immobilizing the other elements and keeping them in a useful place far as your roots go.
Roots sweat, they exude enzymes and hormones. Think of your roots as the queen bee and the microbes as the workers. The roots will exude a chemical code at all times letting the soil organisms know what it needs, and they respond by multiplying or dying off whereby tweaking soil micro structure.
In soil, put the plant in control. They never make a mistake


----------



## rory420420 (May 14, 2014)

but he feeds with jacks..wont the salts kill all that?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 14, 2014)

It will sure make their life harder but that's why we multiply the bejezuz out of them first. The ones that die are also doing a huge service trust me. I have been known to murder many microbes in times of Ill soil health. Organic hydro depends on them dying, kinda. Compost is cheap enough and we all have air pumps around so it is a brilliant fix on a tight budget.


----------



## rory420420 (May 14, 2014)

hitler hamm for microbes...lol


----------



## rory420420 (May 14, 2014)

ducks getting a few bells and whistles soon,maybe a dehumidifier could be found at a goodwill store? i found wall mount fans at one a year ago..


----------



## rory420420 (May 14, 2014)

im lucky i guess..my environment never moves..its set perfectly.


----------



## Impman (May 14, 2014)

Shroom identity please. I have a lot growing in my pots . Wtf. Never thought I would be one of the idiots asking but I got like a half ounce of these growing. And all you guys having trouble growing shrooms... Shhheeeet I grow them without trying lol jk


----------



## Skuxx (May 14, 2014)

Lol. I think I've seen those before in other people's soil. idk what they are though. some healthy lookin mushrooms though haha


----------



## Impman (May 14, 2014)

They smell good. Like edible shrooms . Don't worry I did not eat one...


----------



## rory420420 (May 14, 2014)

those look like fools goldcaps..haha!
imp..id try to keep all the dead leaves off the top of your soil..can fuck up p.h. and bring critters,and,well,fungus and mold/mildew..just a courtesey...


----------



## MrEDuck (May 14, 2014)

Yeah I'm looking for a used dehumidifier. 
Hammish I actually have none of the things you mentioned laying around. 
I wish I had the budget to keep my environment set perfect. Seal it up run AC and a dehumidifier on a controller with CO2 enrichment.


----------



## Impman (May 14, 2014)

fools gold caps? ya I got some cleaning to do


----------



## Impman (May 14, 2014)

im just gonna eat them then. I have to go to auto zone anyways


----------



## Impman (May 14, 2014)

I got jokes . But I would take some acid before going in auto zone just in case.


----------



## rory420420 (May 14, 2014)

i prefer the "phil zone"...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 14, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> hitler hamm for microbes...lol





MrEDuck said:


> Yeah I'm looking for a used dehumidifier.
> Hammish I actually have none of the things you mentioned laying around.
> I wish I had the budget to keep my environment set perfect. Seal it up run AC and a dehumidifier on a controller with CO2 enrichment.


StOw called me Stalin lol... Just an acceleration of a natural process really nothing like Hitler's... Oh gods. That looks worse now.

Mr Duck, you should write a book on growing with a tight budget. You blow my mind with that minimal,rig. I guess a Zen Approach in growing pays off.


----------



## MrEDuck (May 14, 2014)

Hammish I think I might give it a shot. I've had a few people tell me I should give it a try and I'm sure there's a large number of medical patients who are on limited budgets who could really benefit from it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2014)

Med growers, and first timers alike, and I learned a lot about efficiency from your journal myself. There is a huge demographic that just never learned to think that way including myself. I proof read as a second (fourth really) income, if you do write it I will go over the first draft for free no hassle


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Oooh ooh I forgot, StOw, how did you get your hands on Swami's gear bro? Few fellas around interested in the old school stuff but it seems impossible to actually buy it. Odd methinks but anyhooo. And a smoke report on the Zazen yet? Still not sure when to give mine the soak, really all depends on what you say about the final product.



Alright MH, I have to revisit this. I'm upgrading the Zazen from good smoke, to *very* good smoke. I hit it several times shortly after harvest and liked it, but didn't love it. I was actually fine with that result because the cuts from the 2 nicer plants didn't root, so I was relieved that the smoke wasn't incredible and I didn't have a plant to continue on with.

Fast forward a few weeks. The bud has been sitting in a jar curing, and you asking me about it prompted me to dig it out and pack a bowl. Holy shit I was ripped. To the point that I would not have felt safe operating a vehicle. Can't remember the last time flowers have impaired me so much. Heart thumping, mind racing, soaring high. I had to go lay down for 20 minutes just to regroup. Not sure if it was the 3 week cure that did the trick, or if I was just a light weight yesterday ...... but damn! 

I've got a half pack left and will be snooping through the rest of those soon....


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2014)

One day sooner and it would not be the Lemon D x SAL soaking right now LOL... Damn StOw, coming from a seasoned caregiver that is saying a lot. Sounds like it hits like a dab of OG shatter, that was the last time I had to actually go lie down and contemplate what I just did to myself and if I want to give any to my friends.

My one DB pheno was the same, didn't see much in it until I dug some out the jar last week because I felt like a change... That's the one I posted on the Bodhi thread 'Lung Rape'... Paralyzes every muscle starting with the lungs, numb lips and tongue, nice clear high but every inch of your body is jelly. Like a good Indy body with a first-class Satty head. Also, guess who didn't keep a clone... and already gave most of it away... SHIT.


----------



## MrEDuck (May 15, 2014)

I've found that a few weeks of cure really improves the quality of the smoke. I hate waiting around to sample because I have space limitations and it usually means that I have to wait to pop replacements for nonkeeper plants.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2014)

To me it is also still bit of a roulette game, sometimes I get to keep the winners, other times I guessed wrong. Hopefully my strike rate keeps improving. But yeah quite a few keepers have slipped through my rooms :/


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 15, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> I've found that a few weeks of cure really improves the quality of the smoke. I hate waiting around to sample because I have space limitations and it usually means that I have to wait to pop replacements for nonkeeper plants.



I need to keep this in mind. I have always felt that a good cure helped improve the quality of the smoke, accentuating flavors and smoothness, but I don't ever recall the potency being so drastically improved. Lesson learned. Like Hamish said ...... the only other time I have felt impaired from weed is with a concentrate. Great bubble hash, and some times medibles can do that to me, but not bud.


----------



## MrEDuck (May 15, 2014)

I keep clones of everything so I don't let a winner slip away.
I find the qualities of the high come out with a cure. I've had things seem like bland meh smoke turn out to be really nice after a few weeks.


----------



## rory420420 (May 15, 2014)

i keep clones of everything also,except when im high and forget..i hate it when this happens


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2014)

Hard to do when you are running back to back tests, wow... I will give it a break soon but still loving it. I have 23 diff phenos in flower and a coupla mums plus new babies just germing... I got downgraded space wize. Time to claim the spare room back


----------



## rory420420 (May 15, 2014)

im getting ready to have alot of extra space when my pheno hunt comes to an end in tge next week or 2..then,im gonna start again with some new gear!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2014)

Oh yes you have some fun coming hehehehehe....


----------



## rory420420 (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Impman (May 15, 2014)

Update. So are those shrooms going to get me high or what ?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 16, 2014)

Kicking ass there Impman. Brilliant work!


----------



## Impman (May 16, 2014)

thanks man! I think the yellowing was from underwatering. I really soaked the pots last Sunday then watered again yesterday. Looks good. Buds filling out too


----------



## rory420420 (May 16, 2014)

looking good bro!
finshaggy wants those shrooms..wants to see if ants will fuck with em or some shit..i dunno...


----------



## Impman (May 16, 2014)

lol ! I do think they are magic shrooms though....


----------



## rory420420 (May 16, 2014)

dont look like it bro..no bruising and the inside of the caps are white,gills brown...look very similar,but i cant give you 100% for certain from those pics...


----------



## Timeissmoney1 (May 18, 2014)

Not a whole lot of pictures in this thread. Kinda sad...

Ill post mine here in a bit where my plants stand at this point in time


----------



## rory420420 (May 18, 2014)

dude,this thread is full of pics...


----------



## rory420420 (May 18, 2014)

duck,heres how the kali mist is doing..4 top style..i call her "ninja turtles"...im trying to out do the flavor of the week..next week ill call it "killer tomatoes"..


----------



## Timeissmoney1 (May 18, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> duck,heres how the kali mist is doing..4 top style..i call her "ninja turtles"...im trying to out do the flavor of the week..next week ill call it "killer tomatoes"..View attachment 3156474


How far along is it? 3-4 weeks?

Looks dank bro!


----------



## MrEDuck (May 18, 2014)

Have you ever read an active journal time? Its the internet and offtopic banter is the norm.
I'd guess 5 weeks. She's a 100+ day lady...


----------



## rory420420 (May 18, 2014)

about a month..the last one went for 95 or 100 days.i cant remember,im bent on potroast.


----------



## MrEDuck (May 18, 2014)

I thought the last one went longer than that. Granted my time sense isn't the best and I tend to not think about time with the long flowering ladies...


----------



## rory420420 (May 18, 2014)

the veggin ones,and next round of clones,the tall plant in the back is a sleeskunk..i have high hopes for..


----------



## rory420420 (May 18, 2014)

it may have duck,id have to look at the bucket..well,it was first of jan in flower and middle of april..maybe 120?...


----------



## Timeissmoney1 (May 18, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Have you ever read an active journal time? Its the internet and offtopic banter is the norm.
> I'd guess 5 weeks. She's a 100+ day lady...


Boy sorry for saying something... Ill watch my play on words better next time


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 18, 2014)

Only day 17 in flower so not much to see but seem to be frosting up nice this run


----------



## rory420420 (May 19, 2014)

whats the flavor?..i want a strain that puts out dishes fulla bho..lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 19, 2014)

There a couple strains in there, power Africa is prolly the stinkiest and puts out most resin, I can't get enough of that strain


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2014)

Yeah African land races are fabulous for BHO too. Insane yields and excellent terpene profile in the shatter. Anyhow, my pic of the week:







Salvador x Mendo Montage


----------



## MrEDuck (May 19, 2014)

Pretty!
IME making shatter through the process of winterization greatly reduces the number of terpenes.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2014)

I am not too mad about the BHO myself, to be quite honest I smoke too much to smoke something THAT strong. I am bit of a freak for good old bubble hash though. 

I tried Breedbay member Flacaent's method exactly, and the results blew my mind: 

As for the extraction process we have gone about it pretty much the same way. Our system is as follows

We have 2 20 gal trash cans

In the work can is the 160u, the 200u, ice starting material and water. We layer our starting product and homemade Ro ice until all of our product is in the can and fully covered in ice. Then we add enough Ro water to fully cover the materials in the werk can. As for agitation we have yet to do what would be considered a “gently” stir but will do one soon and get back to you. We usually left the water ice and starting product sit for 20 min before our first mix. once this 20min is passed we mix w an oar in a front to back manner for ~10/15 min and let sit another 20 min before mixing again. We repeat this once more for a total of there mixtures over about an 1 and 20 min period give or take a few. Once our given time period has elapsed we move to our 2nd set of trash cans.

In the 2nd can from bottom to top is the 25u, 38u, 70u, 120u bags. The werk bag from can one is removed and the 160u is strained and collected. We then take the water with all of our goodies in it and pour the contents into can 2. The water filter through the bags and into a collection bucket which w save for the second wash. from here the extraction is much the same as always- werk the water out the bags and collect. We use a foliar spray filled w ro ice and water to help collect our trichomes and then place each bags slab of gold onto a sheet of parchment paper. Once all the bags have been collected and each slab is on its parchment paper its immediately to the freezer!! 

After this is done we prepare for our second wash. I should note- after we finish w each bag they are cleaned and pre-prepped for the second wash for a smooth transition once the collection from the first run is done. With the clean bags we setup our system, add our saved water from the first one back to our werk can long w the werk bag and material from the first run. At this point we add more ice, and more BUD!. usually bout a half p worth. Once its all in the water we let it sit and repeat our mixing cycle once more for a second wash and collect our trichomes the same way as the first. Once all bags are collected to the freezer it goes.

I can definitely see there being some truth to re running trichs through an ice bath but i have no experience in doing so but it would be a great side by side exp. I don’t see why taking a pretty pure product and running it through another water extraction wouldn't further purify it. 


So we have these fat golden globs of joy and what do we do w them? Well we toss them blobs in the freezer and wait for them to freeze over completely. I would consider this the start of our drying process—from collection to freezer immediately. Once the blobs are completely frozen your going to want to break out your awesome new kitchen gadget called a MicroPlane. Before this year i’ve never heard of it but it is essentially a zester for the pith/ skin of fruits or a super refined cheese grader. Whatever you consider it, is absolutely perfect for grading your hash into the smallest grains for drying. This is where I believe makes the difference— the amount of time between collection and micro planning. There is a debate on whether it is better to micro plane immediately after your hash slab has frozen or too wait a full 24 hours before microplanning. We have tried both ways and it seems to me that immediately after collection produces the best consistency/ most full melt hash that we are looking for. I cannot say this is completely conclusive though as i would like to compare a few more documented runs to form a true conclusion which will be done this month.

Once you decide when you want to microplane the next step it to jus get it done. Take a nice sized sheet of parchment paper and grade your blocks onto it. you want to spread it as evenly across the parchment as possible to allow for the quickest drying. We let ours sit for at least ~12 hours before storing for cure. ~12 weeks best for our environment, a simple way to test if your hash is dry is to flame it and listen for a sizzle. The sizzle will occur when moisture is trapped in the hash much like burning wet wood. Listen for it if its there let it dry a little longer. if the hash catches flame or melts w no sound she's dry to be cured. You can pretty much tell after looking at it whether its dry or not by the change in color. This microplanning step is also i believe a great way to prevent the oxidation of your bubble hash. Once it is dried we scrap it up, weight it, and store it in glass containers for x amount of time. unfortunately we have not been able to do extensive cure research w full melt but it is something we are werking on.

While drying our environment is usually ~60-70F and RH <40%. When curing the glass jars are stored in a dark cool closet next to flowers. never burped, jus left to sit until used. We consider usable product as 70u, and below. Many people do not understand the difference in bag size and the importance of running different sizes to find whats perfect for your strains. The 70u and 90u are the bags which collect mature trich heads from most strains along w a few contaminates(plant matter) . 40u and below usually contains immature trich heads,broken heads, trich stalks, but less contaminants than the 70u or 90u bags. 

As for the translucent amber color i would consider it to be strain, micron size, and microplane time dependent. Micorplanning immediately seems to produce a somewhat lighter color hash at each bag size, while waiting the 24 has almost always produced an amber/brown color fullmelt. 


To me the secrets of success lie in the details. Collecting trichomes w the coolest and cleanest water you can in a foliar sprayer is definitely something I would recommend. Performing runs in the coldest environment possible is also highly beneficial. When micro planning at this time i would recommend to do it as soon as the slabs are completely frozen. I would break big slabs up into manageable pieces as you will see how fast the slab melts once grading. Aside from these things the only thing i can say to best sure of it so have the cleanest technique and equipment possible and too use to best quality you can. You reap what you sew and you really leaner that lesson w running bubble. A side note- we usually run 2 lbs at a time and toss a half p in before the 2nd wash. We only do 2 washes because we have done a third before and the excess yield was not worth the extra effort—but it may be for you!


----------



## rory420420 (May 19, 2014)

i love making bubble,and do it well!


----------



## MrEDuck (May 19, 2014)

A second run shouldn't do anything to purify. Maybe help disperse and then get any fines that didn't go through because they got stuck to larger bits but if you do your sieving well that shouldn't really be a concern. It's not an extraction but a mechanical separation and once it's done well it should be done. At least that's my hypothesis.


----------



## Timeissmoney1 (May 19, 2014)

Heres where my outdoor grow stands at this point in time. Windy outside. hard to get a pic

from Top left to bottom right. Starting at top 1st

Blue dream seedling. Trainwreck seedling. Northern Lights. Bubblelicious. Ak48


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 19, 2014)

I got the idea bout the spray bottle to clean the bags from rize, I couldn't believe I didn't think of that, brilliant...heh, haven't made water hash in forever, need to get on that


----------



## rory420420 (May 19, 2014)

made enough for a quarter about 2 weeks ago...cleaned the bags and still have a few lbs of trim left..lol,i get lazy when it comes to hash,i usually only make it for myself,but sometimes i get a nice streak..lol


----------



## MrEDuck (May 19, 2014)

You really should consider some kind of mechanized sieve. You certainly have enough material to justify getting one.


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 19, 2014)

Hope it's cool to post non MJ plants in here, these my babies I'm pretty proud of


----------



## racerboy71 (May 19, 2014)

here's a few snaps of the so'cal bubba i got as a cut from a fine farmer friend of mine..
she was a super slow vegger, but she's coming along quite nicely after a bit of topping on my part imvho..

here she is how i got her. 



and here she is as of tonight.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 19, 2014)

oops, here she was as a baby.


----------



## MrEDuck (May 19, 2014)

As the thread starter I'll say that non-MJ botanicals are totally cool. This is HS and we do love cacti!
Looking good Racer!


----------



## rory420420 (May 19, 2014)

im gonna get a press and do a bunch of dryice eventually...i made about an oz before locken last year..


MrEDuck said:


> You really should consider some kind of mechanized sieve. You certainly have enough material to justify getting one.


----------



## rory420420 (May 19, 2014)

ok duck..heres my front porch not much,a few tomatos,some purple basil,cilantro..ive since added a bunch more pots for my pepper..the tire garden is doing well also,thats out at my dads tho...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2014)

The second wash is critical Mr Duck. That little bastard called the law of attraction. You get a much more creamy result with the extra wash trust me... Rory look on e-bay for 'mini washing machines' they take a whole heap of trim and ice, agitate just right, and then you just drain through the bags into the buckets after a 10 minute wash cycle. You should be able to get second hand for under 100 USD. Best investment a hash maker can make, no more slog or frozen fingers!!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 20, 2014)

Nice Rory, my veggie garden is kinda sorry , so no pickled jalapeños this year


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 20, 2014)

Don't even mention this year's veggies... I HATE MICE.


----------



## rory420420 (May 20, 2014)

yea ham,ive been shown the washing machine tek by a friend..i just only have one line of water at the grow,its hooked to the r.o. filter,and even if it wasnt,the water line brings sulfur smelling water..i could do it with bottled distilled water,but,there goes that "work alarm" again..ill get it done,or keep adding to the pile of trim..maybe ill pay a friend to do it..free hash for making it!


----------



## MrEDuck (May 20, 2014)

The RO line doesn't have the capacity for the extra water for the machine?


----------



## rory420420 (May 20, 2014)

it does,i fill two 33gal trash cans for the garden alternating..id run out of water for one room or the other i suppose...it takes 8 hours to filk up a can and thats being generous..its a well with a pump,so i can only get but so much water.either way,if i have a washer at my house or the grow,ill still have to get distilled water...no chlorine in my hash..or oil,or plants


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2014)

Ah yeah, without good water easily available that makes bubble a bit of a hassle even with nice tools. I have thought about ways to attach an orbital sander to a screen so it just vibrates it and all I have to do is throw a handful of herb on every now and then. I REALLY should get on to the idea, been banging about in my head for YEARS. You can even do multiple micron sizes on one screen. It will be noisy as all get out, but it will work.

Wells can be tricky and very unpredictable. Can you get a water analysis to me perchance? Let's just say I know a thing or two there and I have some great resources to help.


----------



## rory420420 (May 22, 2014)

ive got a tri-meter..thats all tha analysis i need..the water stays perfect..its a well dug below a lake in a valley..lots of fresh runoff,but the lake aspect gives it a sulfur smell...r.o. takes it all out tho!
there is an apparatus like your sander idea that is on the market..the guy that gave me my fruity chronic juice clone has one..he made some superb wax with it..he explained its a metal box with three trays,each with ascending micron screen trays...vibrate till done! the wax was textbook worthy i may add..this guy is 75yrs old,so i figure a little experience in picking such a machine should be also noteworthy...slept in way late,gotta get in front of the bong..btw,my kali mist is stickier than a whores pillow,and tastes like pineapple bubblegum..oh yes,im happy


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> btw,my kali mist is stickier than a whores pillow


DUUUUUUUUDE NOOOOOOO lol... Anybody else here notice the HS section is the most sane on RIU?... We need to feed the rest of these fellas some shrooms.


----------



## MrEDuck (May 24, 2014)

I think most of the sections here could use a simultaneous dose of MDMA. That ought to help them get along for a little while...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 24, 2014)

Hmmmmmmmm.... a little dab for myself won't hurt....


----------



## rory420420 (May 24, 2014)

yea was noticing your predicament hamm..i have 3 kids so i stay far. away from diagreements...lol..isnt amazing us spuntards 
are more level headed?...i think. the whole world is insane,and lsd cures the insanity and replaces it with understanding..


----------



## rory420420 (May 24, 2014)

dab-a-holic!


----------



## rory420420 (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Mad Hamish (May 24, 2014)

In real life I am the same Rory... Same as you, mountain lad so IF there is a fight, it costs me money. You just don't expect that on a canna forum eh?! But I did take the opportunity to see how far my tolerance stretches. All is good as long as you make it so.
Acid sure calmed the beast within me man. I am so lucky my wife can handle 500 mics too (a friend of mine gave her two 250 mic drops as a first dose, I cringed when I saw two drop out, apparently I got 3 on the tongue that day lol) so it is one of the few pleasures I can really still rely on.
It feels like going SANE to me, this feeling of kinda 'coming home' or just being full, hard to explain. I make more sense to myself on acid, and one strong dose can sort a lot of shit really fast.
Down in S.A 'dabs' mean small hits of mum and dad (molly to you guys), the good ones only come in grams and nobody carries scales to a festi dancefloor, so we have this thing for dipping a finger into the baggie... Little 'dabs' I forget sometimes the same words are totally different slang as you cross borders.


----------



## rory420420 (May 24, 2014)

we do the same with our penisis!
"full tip molly dip! free if you plug it!"
lol..really we share "pinky dips"..which to me translates to lickin your thumb and pressing down in an oz of mdma..idk what these reserved hippys are thinking using their pinkys..silly custies...
i only use a scale for 2cb,lsd,and r.c...sometime i like to make it interesting then and forgo a. scale also..im silly like that


----------



## rocknratm (May 24, 2014)

what do said about skipping a scale with 2c's is wrong. people die that way dude kids in my state did. you cant eyeball 30mg of powder


----------



## racerboy71 (May 24, 2014)

rocknratm said:


> what do said about skipping a scale with 2c's is wrong. people die that way dude kids in my state did. you cant eyeball 30mg of powder


 think you need to reread what was said..


----------



## rory420420 (May 24, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> think you need to reread what was said..
> plus,yes i can.lol..i capped up ten 25mg caps of 2cb eyeballing first,then weighjng..with 2 witneses..all were 25mg spot on...now,that being said,i dont reccomend this..especially to a layman working with these chems...but thanks for keeping me in check..i wouldnt want to freak out or think i was a glass of oj or damage my chromosomes or something...fuck tripping that hard


----------



## rory420420 (May 24, 2014)

plus,that kid in your state aint me..sorry for him,maybe hell get it right next time...


----------



## Skuxx (May 24, 2014)

Damn and I thought I was good at eyeballing.


----------



## rory420420 (May 24, 2014)

one of the witnesses worked with a high grade lab scale in a local lab around here,she said its common to get a "calibrated eye" about smaller weights..i still weigh everything of course,but ive got pretty good..helps with not losing so much substance to "residue" when weighing due to dippinv in the jar/bag over and over...


----------



## MrEDuck (May 24, 2014)

Once I'm familiar with a batch of powder I'm quite accurate. I used to run a reaction that called for 7.2mg of PdCl2 and I was usually within 0.2mg and that's a much denser powder than any drug I've worked with. Still always best to double check with a balance.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 24, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Once I'm familiar with a batch of powder I'm quite accurate. I used to run a reaction that called for 7.2mg of PdCl2 and I was usually within 0.2mg and that's a much denser powder than any drug I've worked with. Still always best to double check with a balance.


 i think it's pretty much like anything else in this world, do something enough, and you'll get very good at it..
years ago, i used to work in a coffee store, and we sold beans buy the pound, and it'd be pretty easy to get it very close to on the dot without weighing it 20 times first..


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 25, 2014)

I agree Mr Duck, that is why I crush down to a fine powder for consistency. I have three spoons I filed down for molly... A one g, half and eighths. I also know my index finger when dipped holds on to around 80mg which is enough for me for sure! Total light weight, it is the one thing that always works well with me. I wish it was the same for tryptamines, sigh....


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 25, 2014)

I can weigh Afghani hash by eye accurate to a quarter gram on up to half clicks. My matress used ti stand on blocks of it. Those were crazy days, ripped Cape Town a new asshole lol...


----------



## skuba (May 25, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> It feels like going SANE to me, this feeling of kinda 'coming home' or just being full, hard to explain. I make more sense to myself on acid, and one strong dose can sort a lot of shit really fast.


i know what you mean. it also tends to make me more sociable and extroverted as i am pretty introverted in normal awareness. 
and it makes me better at guitar haha


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 26, 2014)

skuba said:


> i know what you mean. it also tends to make me more sociable and extroverted as i am pretty introverted in normal awareness.
> and it makes me better at guitar haha


I used to be an introvert of note... So one day me and my buddy had this page of 25, printed with cans of Campbells Tomato Soup... Them soups were strong. This was 1999 or 2000 I can't recall, but I ate around 10 of them in one gulp. So there I was, 2500 mics of dirty street-acid in my system at an outdoor psychedelic music festival. 
So what happened was, my arm caught fire. Not literally, but all the impurities made it FEEL like that. (I do NOT miss Ergot acid). I could see the flames and smoke, and the smell from a grill a while away just completed the picture. 
I only had one way to cope, TALK. TALK TALK TALK. I couldn't walk all that well. If I closed my hands around something I couldn't let go...
So I got over my introverted nature during a 'bad' trip. It wasn't bad, just... Nah it sucked. 
This is where my deep love for Ketamine comes from. The next day, my whole body was still all twisted and broken up. Got given my first line of K500, and MAN... WOW. What relief. And funny wobbly legs. And laughter. 
Remains my favorite combo to this day, strong acid, followed by my personal blend of 'CK1' half charlie half k500, makes come-down day such a pleasure... Don't touch either of them myself any longer, but I still love them, my little powders. Took it too far, so I screwed up my own priviledge to have it.


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2014)

coke and k...does a body good!..
campbells soup cans were ok..made my back itchy(or was that a dirty lot whore)..mmm mmm amber!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 26, 2014)

Yeah there were several Soup prints going around here, as usual. A kickass one, and then several cheap copies. Only those first two pages were PROPA. The fakes, all they did was make my back go funny. Like you say, amber, hooraaaay lol. I got these bicycle Hoffmans once, you could actually SEE the stains. As expected, they fucked you up. Sometimes it is fun when it is all dirty, but not after 30 years old, can't take it any more. 
Biggest let-down far as fakes go were the Internet Explorer papers... Two papers together had a pic of this little computer with an internet explorer e on the screen... 400 REAL mics. They were total paint-strippers. Eat one and full-power wall melt within 10 to 15 minutes. Mates of mine had a hard time with quarters. 
So then the fakes come, man, not even 80 mics. That was the last time I spent money on paper. People can give it to me, that is great. I will only touch crystal from SOLID connections where I know the concentrate is accurately measured and I can tweak my own bottle. I do not mind paying through my teeth. I hate weak acid.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 26, 2014)

Even though people do grow in HS, it is still the HS section. Gods Bless


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2014)

solid connections vs constant suppy is the hard one to find...i miss laying acid but i dont..too many freeks to deal with
gonna get a little jesus juice for firefly i hope...that one hit make you "shimmy shimmy" shit


----------



## Skuxx (May 26, 2014)

Grow thread, Hs style.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (May 26, 2014)

Calvin Klein has been a favorite designer of mine for years.


----------



## Impman (May 26, 2014)

We do rebuild transmissions in HS!
Sorry I have not updated in a while. My 2002 jeep Cherokee tranny went out. Lucky my friend is a mechanic and I am crazy enough to do it with his help. The rebuild kit is 600$ and a pro mechanic I took it to wanted 3800$. Fuck that ill do it my damn self.    My buds are getting dense and heavy so I'm staking like a motherfucker ... I need some mescaline ... It's time


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2014)

looking nice imp! getting some faaaaat buds in there!


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2014)

time for bud porn...
purple haze corner
stella corner,with a few runts of various others..


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2014)

stella and kali mist..


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2014)

my sour diesel,sleeskunk,and blue hawaiian pheno #1


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2014)

blue Hawaiian pheno #2 day 10 of flower..tall bitch!


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2014)

oop..2 sugar punch also above...


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2014)

stella and potroast closeups


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2014)

maryland mauler..lill ph issue at first but shes doing well..hi hopes for this one..hope shes a female


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2014)

saaayy..what are you gonna do with all that weed?
im gonna roll it..


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2014)

found a seed! in the purple haze...no suprise since i threw the last of the blackwater in to flower..i knew better,but was trying for at least some hash material..guess a herm popped open..oh well..its gone forever!


----------



## Impman (May 26, 2014)

Thanks Rory!


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2014)




----------



## MrEDuck (May 27, 2014)

Nice updates bro! The KM is looking sexy! 
It all rolls into one


----------



## rory420420 (May 27, 2014)

yep..one big bho dallop!!
wierd,the site is now asking for comfirmation on my "likes"...guess we dont wanna give props unless they are due..lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 28, 2014)

Rory, if this was a boxing match your opponent would be left without a head. Incredibly good work holy crap man. Hows to give me a more serious case of bud envy why don't ya lol...


----------



## rory420420 (May 28, 2014)

thanks dude! im ramping up "summer flavor-palooza 2014"...got alot of new faces in the crowd i hope to get to enjoy..starting with that blue Hawaiian and huckleberry kush..yuuuuum-me!..wont be right till @ august first,altho the b.h. will be a little later with the phenos i selected.the tall one i threw into flower as it leans heavy on the blueberry side,and ill pass on that..tga


----------



## rory420420 (May 28, 2014)

damn site..any how..thats what i got sour diesel for..gonna be a fine summer...


----------



## MrEDuck (May 28, 2014)

We should compare SD cuts at some point...


----------



## rory420420 (May 28, 2014)

sounds doable..gotta make sure shes a female,looks good so far


----------



## MrEDuck (May 29, 2014)

I thought you'd gotten a clone. Who's the breeder on yours?


----------



## rory420420 (May 29, 2014)

no clone,a seed..my buddy in san Bernardino had made a bunch..idk the original breeder..all i know is im happy so far..!..i was gonna get a cut from our buddy,but i figured i could later,therefore allowing me to sample another in the meantime..call it "marijuana timeshare "


----------



## rory420420 (May 29, 2014)

i think you were talking bout the platinum cookies..im waiting a bit to aquire that cut..i have my hands full..lol


----------



## Impman (May 31, 2014)

Barely got the transmission rebuilt yesterday and started to put it up in the jeep. I am hoping we finish today... I had to wait for transmission and motor mounts to come by mail so the project has had its delays. .... the grow is still a ways out. at least 2 or three weeks. Rory, dude, you need to hook me up with your San Bernardino buddy.... that is a hop skip and a jump from where im at .... and I desperately need some genetics


----------



## rory420420 (May 31, 2014)

ill talk to him bro...cant say hell be up for it,but ill try
if you close to south hollywood,i can get some maddog og cuts delivered to you,i know where you live but geographically i cant place it..


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 1, 2014)

lube up! porn time on sexy sativa sunday!
some kali mists and a stella/purple haze pic


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 1, 2014)

purple haze girls,my blue Hawaiian(blueberry pheno i didnt want)2 weeks into flower,with a closeup..


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 1, 2014)

my blue hawaiian keeper(yea!) and a couple pics of the sleestack x skunk(plant #1..the others are identical,but 2in shorter). hope this time my sleeskunk turns out good..last time i popped a bean,i got a charlie brown christmas tree..these seem MUCH healthier...


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 2, 2014)

Looking good as always bro. The KM is sexy!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 2, 2014)

i should start to have some bud porn pix in another week or two here with the so'cal bubba, ecsd and the 4 sd.. things are looking good, despite a dumb move on my part..


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 3, 2014)

cant wait..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 3, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> cant wait..


 you and me both my friend.. 

i just took clones from everything on i think saturday, and flipped them to 12 / 12..

and man, scared the crap out of myself.. i didn't water them for i think 4 days, which, being in 3 gallon containers, isn't al that long, but i guess the time before i hadn't watered them too much, and when i went in on saturday, the so'cal bubba, which has been looking oh so good, was all sad and super wilted.. i almost cried.. i watered them heavy, and just sprayed the leaves with some water, turned off the lights for about 12 hours, and hoped for the best.. i was too scurred to go in and look at them the on sunday, but i checked them out yesterday, and they look great again.. what a relief.. i hate when i do crap like that.


----------



## Impman (Jun 3, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> ill talk to him bro...cant say hell be up for it,but ill try
> if you close to south hollywood,i can get some maddog og cuts delivered to you,i know where you live but geographically i cant place it..


I will go to south Hollywood! fuck ya... I don't want to say the same of my city because it is not too big...but I am in between Fresno and Bakersfield. LA is a 2 hour drive


----------



## Impman (Jun 3, 2014)

Rebuilt and put the transmission back... YEaa!!!!! Amazing what a mescaline head can do. But now I have to replace the radiator and exhaust manifold gaskets/bolts..... good lord... this Jeep is going to be bran new


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 3, 2014)

i was getting ready to ask is this an assemble at home jeep?lol...ill talk to both those guys tonight,im very certain they are still asleep...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 5, 2014)

Random Pic Of The Week:







Salvador x Mendo Montage (Gage Test)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 5, 2014)

I fucking love living organics. The more I use it, the cheaper it gets, and the better the bud looks.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 5, 2014)

Impman said:


> View attachment 3166797 View attachment 3166798 Barely got the transmission rebuilt yesterday and started to put it up in the jeep. I am hoping we finish today... I had to wait for transmission and motor mounts to come by mail so the project has had its delays. .... the grow is still a ways out. at least 2 or three weeks. Rory, dude, you need to hook me up with your San Bernardino buddy.... that is a hop skip and a jump from where im at .... and I desperately need some genetics


 Well Impman, you have been a good boy and Santa is feeling generous. You just might have an early christmas. 
Kicking ass there brother! Really looking solid. The genetics you have are in good hands Sir!


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 8, 2014)

yea! harvest time,clonin' time,and i found out a few of my girls are ,well,girls!..my canada traintwreck,my blue Hawaiian mom,and sleeskunk all female..huckleberry kush,sadly,was a male, the only male so far ...my sour diesel has a smell of of something ive never smelled on a plant before..its a mystery..i rub the stem,and get excited..but hey,whats new?lol..
heres a few shots,was real busy so i couldnt play ansel adams today..a death row shot of stellas,my sour d,flowering blue hawaiian reject pheno...


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 8, 2014)

pot roast,a wall of kalimist,close up of her..


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 8, 2014)

this k.m. is the 2nd pheno..and she stretches..a little...lol..then a shot of the slowly emptying veg room,and the maryland mauler..hope shes female! very nice plant!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice man...these commin up on 6 weeks 12/12 in a couple days


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 8, 2014)

so cloned 2 diff phenos of huckleberry kush,2 phenos of sleeskunk(looking for females to compare my other s.s.)some chiesel,sour d,some white lavander,blue hawaiian keeper,jack berry x m.s.,both sugarpunch phenos,maryland mauler,and stella..so i should have a few flavors coming around,if they all turn female. the chiesel,white lavender,blue hawaiian,sleeskunk 1,sugarpunch and of course stella are all female...im doing some voodoo chicken killing for the others


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 8, 2014)

nice bublonic!.whats the 2nd photo? they look snowy!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks man, I'm calling that the ego killer(blue dream), as it was gifted to me from a production gardener and is doin a lot better then the phenols iv found


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 8, 2014)

i gotta say,i like my b.d. also!..i let mine go a little longer this time,and man the nugs are rocks!..just in time for firefly


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 9, 2014)

Looking good gentlemen.
That KM does stretch a little. They really need to be topped or trained for multiple tops.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn ham, shits lookin good


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 9, 2014)

I agree, nothing like the sight of a whole flock of bananas getting their groove on!


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 9, 2014)

i prefer these...


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 9, 2014)

man that was good acid...i miss the
90s...
looking good ham! im starting my lemon thai cross in a week i hope..almost cleared out enough space in the veg room...cant wait,but i know itll be a few months before ive got a keeper...anticipation!


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 9, 2014)

Bublonichronic said:


> Thanks man, I'm calling that the ego killer(blue dream), as it was gifted to me from a production gardener and is doin a lot better then the phenols iv found


That a BD from an S1?
The clone is outstanding!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 16, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> That a BD from an S1?
> The clone is outstanding!


I'm not sure I think he said clone , it's starting to put off a nice funky haze smell..but I'm thinkin I should have grabbed some of the berkly too, apparently finishes in 4 weeks, I call bullshit


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 17, 2014)

Even when growing herbs, I like to keep it PSYCHEDELIC!


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 17, 2014)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm not sure I think he said clone , it's starting to put off a nice funky haze smell..but I'm thinkin I should have grabbed some of the berkly too, apparently finishes in 4 weeks, I call bullshit


Got a pic of her?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 17, 2014)

what plant was that mad? super frosty, looks a bit like my so'cal bubba..


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 17, 2014)

Those are some beautiful nuggets Hammish!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 17, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> what plant was that mad? super frosty, looks a bit like my so'cal bubba..


It was a Gage Green test of Salvador x Mendo Montage. It does look a lot like that Bubba if yours, I will go find some pics where it is almost identical, where they are still in flower...


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 18, 2014)

some kali mist turning purple..and a few shots of the blue Hawaiian reject,purple haze closeup...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 18, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 3181504 View attachment 3181508 View attachment 3181509 View attachment 3181511 View attachment 3181512


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 18, 2014)

Gorgeous flowers gentlemen! That KM is very frosty Rory. How far along is she? Are you even bothering to count?


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 19, 2014)

i think at 2 and a half months..bout 3 weeks left maybe...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 19, 2014)

Golden Gage, fast becoming a favorite. Toked some early buds off one of her sisters. My gods. Feels like little bolts of lightning in my brain. STRONG headband. Over the top spicy flavor...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 20, 2014)

Yea id smoke that shit





Here the garden, with my dog hamlet runnin around...if your in LV and this 2k garden looks like it's pullin more than your 4k garden, it's because it is, and your a little bitch..


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 30, 2014)

bite the pillow...
kali mist day 105-110


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 30, 2014)

random shots,blue Hawaiian,and some potroast


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 1, 2014)

money.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 1, 2014)

stella,sharksbreath,and my sour d is female!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 1, 2014)

ecsd




 

bubba...




you all know the deal by now, 4sd on the left, ecsd on the right..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 1, 2014)

damn rory, your girls are looking frosty as hell.. should put them up in the frostiest bud thread, holy dog doodoo.. 
and talking of frost, i was just checking out dr grubers grow of drgt's gsc, holy shit, they look like they're sugar coated gsc, no shit, those things are sick looking... dr gruber totally rocking it over there..


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 1, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> damn rory, your girls are looking frosty as hell.. should put them up in the frostiest bud thread, holy dog doodoo..
> and talking of frost, i was just checking out dr grubers grow of drgt's gsc, holy shit, they look like they're sugar coated gsc, no shit, those things are sick looking... dr gruber totally rocking it over there..


They are gorgeous, hoping they drop soon for a semi-reasonable price  I might grab some, very pretty flowers.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 1, 2014)

link? cant find it..getting ready to run some gsc i got from a friend..not really cause i want to,but just to see if its worth the effort or the hype is true..ive smoked gsc,but it was piss poor calireject weed i didnt even wanna smoke because it looked bad..so id like to give it a proper evaluation,being the certfied potsnob i am..lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 1, 2014)

one of his pix, dr gruber that is.. drgt's gsc. i'll be right back with the link..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 1, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/dr-greenthumbs-girl-scout-cookies-test-pack.819302/page-3


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 1, 2014)

i think yours has his beat in the frost dpt though, that's some serious frost nuggage, holy hell, i can't stop looking and licking my lips..


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 1, 2014)

nice plants hes got..looks like a cross between stella(the frost out on the fan leaves)and my pot roast(that og look/color..)..im gonna grow gsc regardless,just allways like to see a standard..hopefuly the 2 seeds i got will both be female..i think ill plant em next week..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 2, 2014)

Golden Gage going in to the jar


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 2, 2014)

jar my ass..that shit needs to be in my bong!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 2, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> jar my ass..that shit needs to be in my bong!!!


 whose gsc do you have rory? you said seeds right? just curious..


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 2, 2014)

idk the breeder..im thinking its c.c.,and the seeds came from that promo bitd...i got em when i went to the party YOU didnt attend(been waiting for the rite time  )..but there was a binder fulla seeds to swap and choose from as gifts..i grabbed those..had no breeder name on them.got some strawberrycough and serious casey x afgooie and some romulan x afgoo..bunch of others...the black water x stella went fast,as well as the b.w. x potroast...ill keep pics posted of the gsc,whoever bred em...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 2, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> idk the breeder..im thinking its c.c.,and the seeds came from that promo bitd...i got em when i went to the party YOU didnt attend(been waiting for the rite time  )..but there was a binder fulla seeds to swap and choose from as gifts..i grabbed those..had no breeder name on them.got some strawberrycough and serious casey x afgooie and some romulan x afgoo..bunch of others...the black water x stella went fast,as well as the b.w. x potroast...ill keep pics posted of the gsc,whoever bred em...


 lmao, i've been waiting for that for ages, i have to give it to you for being patient about it.. 
and yea , i still feel like a douche bag about that...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 2, 2014)

nah,dont feel bad..this year i wanna plan a cabin or poolhouse/lakehouse trip..you had to do what you had to bro...im just bustin your stones


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 2, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> nah,dont feel bad..this year i wanna plan a cabin or poolhouse/lakehouse trip..you had to do what you had to bro...im just bustin your stones


 i know you are, and like i said, i've been waiting for it for ages now, and i deserve it.. still doesn't mean i don't feel like a d bag though...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 2, 2014)

make up for it at the next one..youll be in charge of manning the blowtorch and oil-rig ..that or you can cook..or show up(sorry,had to )..
for real tho,i wanna get a cabin near some water and party for 4 days..a real stoner vacation...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 2, 2014)

that's what's up, sounds like a blast..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

We hire a house boat on Lake Malawi. African Stoner Olympics featuring the 12 hit bong relay as finale.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 3, 2014)

we had growers from all over the states,and one from g.b. fly in..huge 44person cabin,game room,giant rooms,billiards,hottub..it was nice..heres the table when you walked in,and a 7gm joint i rolled..
one guy stood by a crock pot with 2 big bags of bubble,bout 3oz,and kept throwing pinches in the ganja butter..made brownies,and the brit ate 6..he stayed on the sofa for 24hrs!..edibles,dabs,tons of smoke..everybody dosed and watched fear and loathing in the theatre(yes,stadium seating theatre)while we tore up the volcano..


----------



## skuba (Jul 3, 2014)

Sounds like our snowboarding trip a couple years back x10 haha


----------



## greenswag (Jul 3, 2014)

or the beach vaca we did last year, not even a walk from the beach we were so close, 4 story buildung with an ELEVATOR, that elevator provided so much drunken entertainment. A hot tub on the second floor on one of the decks and a nice pool, huge rooms, game room etc. Best vacation of my life so far, wish I could afford to go again this year but I guess I'll just stick to 2-3 day camping trips every other weekend


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 3, 2014)

our cabin slept 44,but only 15 of us were there...150$ per person for four days,plus we all threw down loot for grub..
sidenote..2nd time we did this,i ended up with this hot milf in a hotub,we were on shrooms..making chitchat,i asked what she did for a living..suprise suprise when she told me she was a dominatrix on the side ,and something about being tied up or tying up people and being "spank-led"...im married so it was an amusement to me,this hot 45-50yr old trying to play ball..i got out when the footsies started
point is..stoner party vacations are fun.but can be wierd...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 5, 2014)

I once saw a guy roll a 2 ounce spliff. No BS. His name was Dale, the bar guy at a place called Stones in Long Street in Cape Town. This was... what... 1999... He took a roll of rizla, the kind that come in boxes that you break off like toilet paper, and rolled it around the bottom of a pool cue, sticking carefully as he went along. PERFECT huge paper cone came off. It took a one ounce bag, and many donations from bemused people in the pub. That thing got the entire balcony high, and then some. It got passed to the balcony next door, circled that club, and came back. Phenomenal.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 5, 2014)

i had a blunt at a drum circle at the d.c. hemp fest similar to that..rilled with tobacco leafs outta field..they roll a joint an equal size also,but after one rotation,the cops took it..the blunt i hit once,buy the time it went around,the remainder was leaking oil and spit basically from all the lips and resin..yuck.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 5, 2014)

Yeah I didn't say it ended well lol...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 5, 2014)

ever see ed rosenthals record attemp in high times like 15 years or more ago?..he hooked up a large bowl to a vaccume tube,spliced it into an oxygen regulator,and put an oxygen mask on and started blazing afghan..was 2 and a half pounds!..the pics of his eyes were hilarious.(note,that was what i remembered..facts could be off a tad )


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 5, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> ever see ed rosenthals record attemp in high times like 15 years or more ago?..he hooked up a large bowl to a vaccume tube,spliced it into an oxygen regulator,and put an oxygen mask on and started blazing afghan..was 2 and a half pounds!..the pics of his eyes were hilarious.(note,that was what i remembered..facts could be off a tad )


 you ever seen the high times cannabis cup number blah blah blah video? it was redman, and some white boy sitting in a coffee shop, and the white boy showed them how to roll a joint out of hash.. and when i say out of hash, i mean, no papers, just straight hash.. he like beat the hash so it was thin enough to roll a joint with.. it was pretty bad ass.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 5, 2014)

heard of that but never seen it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 6, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> ever see ed rosenthals record attemp in high times like 15 years or more ago?..he hooked up a large bowl to a vaccume tube,spliced it into an oxygen regulator,and put an oxygen mask on and started blazing afghan..was 2 and a half pounds!..the pics of his eyes were hilarious.(note,that was what i remembered..facts could be off a tad )


LOL... mate of mine attempted a ghetto-style copy of that. Called it The Machine. Was basically a metal lamp shade, a pool cleaner hose, a WW11 era gas mask, and an old Hoover dismantled for the air-pump.

Well. It took a few blowtorches and lots of revving of the air pump, by the time the bowl was going the room was a haze already. Only the guy that made the Machine ever had the mask on. We flipped the switch and it was Ganja Armageddon right up his face. You couldn't see his eyes, it was just this black-out and heaps of smoke shooting out the sides. Fucking HILARIOUS. This dope smoke supernova with a gas mask in the middle.

He ripped this thing off, right, we are all laughing too hard so switch the machine off... Like 30 mins later when we made it out the room was the best part. His face had this THICK line of brown resin around where the mask was. Funniest thing. It wouldn't come off properly for WEEKS. Yellow line around his face, and not like you could miss it.

He smelled like an old rotten pipe too. It was disgusting. Also, we took a poster off the wall, discovered the walls had gone from near white to yellow lol... All my mate's clothes REEKED too. Damn happy it wasn't my flat.

Most EPIC dope-smoking fail, EVER.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 6, 2014)

and on a lighter note...
 it has begun!


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 6, 2014)

some buds,and random shots..
purple haze,kali mist,blue hawaiian,sleeskunk


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 6, 2014)

blue hawaiian,stella,purple haze,my sour d first round of cloning..
site wont load soud d.boo.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 6, 2014)

sleeskunk mainlined,sour d clone,random shot,canadien trainwreck


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 6, 2014)

first pix, chem 4 on the left, ecsd on the right.. kind of hard to tell them apart in the pix, lol...
second pix is the 4sd
third is the hubba bubba,lol, so'cal bubba kush.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 6, 2014)

i forgot to take a pic of my diesel and my chiesel for you racer..wanted to compare..next week..
girls looking good bro!! need to wash that mylar


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 7, 2014)

I have a tent scrub or two to do myself. Been putting it off while explanding, but it sure as hell is time now. It is looking a bit TOO organic in here.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 7, 2014)

you dont want that type of science experiment


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 8, 2014)

I could always just tip the bags out, shovel some more soil on the floor and drop the clones in that.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 8, 2014)

I am going to make a t-shirt that says 'I have never made a science experiment, but I have been one a few times'


----------



## Impman (Jul 9, 2014)

HELLo! Sorry I have not updated in a while..... DO NO ORDER FROM " CLONE QUEEN" if you live in California. bad genetics. I found a bunch of other people that got ripped off by them too.... my grow ended badly... I must of had like 10 different pheno types and non of them what I ordered.... I will have lots of BHO extract though... I have to make my money back somehow ...


----------



## Impman (Jul 9, 2014)

I am taking a summer school trigonometry class ...it is a 3 month course balled up into 5 weeks...so its been kicking my ass... Anyways hopefully I can get some good clones soon and try again


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 9, 2014)

Impman said:


> I am taking a summer school trigonometry class ...it is a 3 month course balled up into 5 weeks...so its been kicking my ass... Anyways hopefully I can get some good clones soon and try again


that blows dude!! ill send ya a list of what got..i KNOW my shit right..
why dont you get a cloner and clone off one plant yourself,except convienence of dispensaries?...
you should check out my sleeskunk or bluedream or blue hawaiian(8week sativa fruit bomb,i shit you not!)


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 9, 2014)

Impman said:


> I am taking a summer school trigonometry class ...it is a 3 month course balled up into 5 weeks...so its been kicking my ass... Anyways hopefully I can get some good clones soon and try again


ugh... math class.....


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 9, 2014)

and 3 short days later,im a daddy!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 12, 2014)

Frost Avalanche Approaching...

Dank Sinatra Remix clones (LA Affie x '88G13HP F3) rooted. As sprouts we have:
Synergy, White Lotus, Cheesewreck and Hippie Killer. 

Moms we have the Dank Sinatra Remix mommas and a lemony-as-fuck Salvation momma (Lemon D x Salvador (Purple Snowman x Trainwreck))...

In flower The Cornerstone, Salvation, and some Lemon Thai x Joseph OG.

Rory, the LT x Jo takes off like a b*****d in flower... She can take all the light I can throw at her so far, single topping and open structure, zero defoliation and each node is getting light. But yeah, so far first two weeks have seen them double, open up, and grow big phat fatty fans too. Such intelligent ladies. 
3:1 female to male ratio on my run.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 12, 2014)

i only planted one so far..gotta go slow,still choosin phenos of otger strains atm,my blue hawaiian is spot on so far,and tge sleeskunk is a MONSTER..its by far the fastest grower in the garden..i got 4 huge white colas shining from across the room.."jo-LEAN"(LT X OGJO) suprised me with the germination so quick..it popped like a 13 year old spying on nudists!!..less than 72hrs and cotes are above the dirt line!..
getting a split ductless a.c. installed soon..good thing she can take light,cause after the a.c.,comes more light


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 12, 2014)

oh,if some of that dank sinatra made it down the shore...


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 12, 2014)

Dank sinatra !!!

that's new to me


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 12, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Dank sinatra !!!
> 
> that's new to me


 that's one of the earlier bodhi drops that i snoozed on and thought, oh, i'll just pick it up next drop..  i don't think it's ever dropped again, and omfg, those genetics sound so damned good to me..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 12, 2014)

here's a few new pix..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 12, 2014)

i haven't really been very happy with how the plants are(n"t) frosting up too much for me, so i decided to take a look at what light i had in the hood..
i pull it out, and it was a 3k mh from sun pulse... i look around to see what other bulb's i had laying around, and found an hps 400 watter from digilux and threw that in the hood instead of the sun pulse..
holy shit, is there a night and day difference betwee n the hps and the mh bulbs.. the hps is way more red"ish imo, but i'm pretty color blind lol. the 3k mh was a really white, bluish color opposed to the hps... i know that mh's are supposed to be that way, but i'd have thought that it being a 3000k kelvin bulb, it would have been way more in the red then the blue it was in.. sun pulse sells different k ratings for different phases of growth.. i think 3. 4. 6, and a ten you're supposed to use for the last 2 weeks or so.. so yeahp, i would have thought that the 3k would have been way closer in color to the hps then what it was in reality..
am i missing something in my thinking here? i realize one's an hps and one's a mh, but i would have thought the different k's would have made them a bit closer in color? idk, a bit miffed about it tbh.. i should throw in the 6k bulb and compare the color differences to the 3k one..
ummm, but yeah, you can completely see the difference in color between the older pix and the newer ones.. was i being stupid thinking the colors would be much closer then what they were? any thoughts? ty... btw, they smell amazing and look good and all..


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 12, 2014)

i mix my spectrums so i dont have much info on one or the other.i use ushio bulbs also if that helps you any...seems to keep mine frosty apparantly


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 12, 2014)

youre throwing in heaps of mollassas right?


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 13, 2014)

well its sunday,and that means pics
ill start w my sour diesel..4weeks flower,and a 2 week planted clone..DIESEL!


----------



## radrolley (Jul 13, 2014)

Mr.Vega said:


> cannabis is considered a hallucinogenic substance by some....idk know why but it is....so it would.b wrong.to move it if the local ppl want the thread here....n looks like they do....


i agree. medical experts also agree it is a minor hallucinogenic drug. people actually do have hallucinogenic experiences, i have. you need a low tolerance and to do a very high dose at once. dont smoke or eat any weed for about a week. make some strong edibles and eat a lot of them. i remember last time i was sick i quit smoking for a few days because it hurt my lungs too much. i ate a lot of potent edibles that were made with wax. it took a while to kick in but i felt like i did a small dose of acid. my vision was all fucked up. i even started getting paranoid. lasted for hours. no way i could drive. i was scared to even leave my place.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 13, 2014)

heres some sleeskunk,canadien trainwreck,and blue Hawaiian,2 shots..(smells like bananna funk,wierd but i like!)


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 13, 2014)

the blue Hawaiian that wouldnt load in the previous post..and another sleeskunk.in wrong order but i dont give a fuck..


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 13, 2014)

lets see the garden,well,part of it
and some pics of jo-lean..cant tell if this leaf is mutated or just scarred from the seedshell..
she jumped up tho


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 13, 2014)

stella and a kali mist nug..more pics next week..same place,same thread,same grow..never gets old tho(at least for me)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 15, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> that's one of the earlier bodhi drops that i snoozed on and thought, oh, i'll just pick it up next drop..  i don't think it's ever dropped again, and omfg, those genetics sound so damned good to me..


B said just a few more weeks... The Clusterfunk there will be a bit of, but the rest he said two mommas each, Dank Sinatra is going to FLY methinks. All good. It is Clusterfunk I am waiting for...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 15, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i haven't really been very happy with how the plants are(n"t) frosting up too much for me, so i decided to take a look at what light i had in the hood..
> i pull it out, and it was a 3k mh from sun pulse... i look around to see what other bulb's i had laying around, and found an hps 400 watter from digilux and threw that in the hood instead of the sun pulse..
> holy shit, is there a night and day difference betwee n the hps and the mh bulbs.. the hps is way more red"ish imo, but i'm pretty color blind lol. the 3k mh was a really white, bluish color opposed to the hps... i know that mh's are supposed to be that way, but i'd have thought that it being a 3000k kelvin bulb, it would have been way more in the red then the blue it was in.. sun pulse sells different k ratings for different phases of growth.. i think 3. 4. 6, and a ten you're supposed to use for the last 2 weeks or so.. so yeahp, i would have thought that the 3k would have been way closer in color to the hps then what it was in reality..
> am i missing something in my thinking here? i realize one's an hps and one's a mh, but i would have thought the different k's would have made them a bit closer in color? idk, a bit miffed about it tbh.. i should throw in the 6k bulb and compare the color differences to the 3k one..
> ummm, but yeah, you can completely see the difference in color between the older pix and the newer ones.. was i being stupid thinking the colors would be much closer then what they were? any thoughts? ty... btw, they smell amazing and look good and all..


Those MH bulbs have more red than normal, but you will not see it due to the other colors in the spectrum. White light is made of all colors, so boosting a band will not really be noticed as visible radiation.
It does affect Photosynthetically Active Radiation levels but the jury is still out on these bulbs...
HPS looks red because it lacks other colors...
Also, frost never looks great under HPS IMO. You need white light to make it sparkle... Unless you are Rory. How his girls grow that fuzz is beyond me...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Those MH bulbs have more red than normal, but you will not see it due to the other colors in the spectrum. White light is made of all colors, so boosting a band will not really be noticed as visible radiation.
> It does affect Photosynthetically Active Radiation levels but the jury is still out on these bulbs...
> HPS looks red because it lacks other colors...
> Also, frost never looks great under HPS IMO. You need white light to make it sparkle... Unless you are Rory. How his girls grow that fuzz is beyond me...


 he said he mixes his spectrums, not quite sure what all he meant by that though..
and yah, his plants are crazy frosty for sure..


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 15, 2014)

really love my EmDog flavour and smell. Chem4 x Og Kush I think captain crips og kush if I'm not mistaken, they call it the crippy so I assumed.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 15, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> really love my EmDog flavour and smell. Chem4 x Og Kush I think captain crips og kush if I'm not mistaken, they call it the crippy so I assumed.


 lol @ krippyy, my friend lives down in florida and she says they call weed that all the time down there, that and dro.. thank god i don't hear those terms around my way, or i think i'd throw up in my mouth every time i heard it, lol..


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 15, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> lol @ krippyy, my friend lives down in florida and she says they call weed that all the time down there, that and dro.. thank god i don't hear those terms around my way, or i think i'd throw up in my mouth every time i heard it, lol..


in NY state they call it piff..here in cousin dating country,they call it "zha-zha"..short for "exotic"..lame...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Those MH bulbs have more red than normal, but you will not see it due to the other colors in the spectrum. White light is made of all colors, so boosting a band will not really be noticed as visible radiation.
> It does affect Photosynthetically Active Radiation levels but the jury is still out on these bulbs...
> HPS looks red because it lacks other colors...
> Also, frost never looks great under HPS IMO. You need white light to make it sparkle... Unless you are Rory. How his girls grow that fuzz is beyond me...


i over feed them and pee on them constantly...i consume massive amounts of cheap hotdogs so added the nitrates give my plants that added frost you admire so much...i use ushio bulbs...they the good good!


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 15, 2014)

http://www.ushio.com/Products/horticulture/hiluxgro.php
heres the pdf racer..optimized lumes in red and blue spectum,but in a single bulb...well blow me down!
but really..its the hotdogs..you sould see the frost when i eat nathans hotdogs...planes at the local airport get confused by the sparkle!! bwahaha...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 15, 2014)

hey the joLEAN leaf fixed itself..another good trait for this strain..this sunday..feedin time!


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 15, 2014)

a sour d that grew 3in since sunday!.cant wait to sample the one i got in flower.so far shes a keeper..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i over feed them and pee on them constantly...i consume massive amounts of cheap hotdogs so added the nitrates give my plants that added frost you admire so much...i use ushio bulbs...they the good good!


Can I just feed my plants the hotdogs straight up? Like soak them in water for a couple days, or just burry then in the soil?


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 16, 2014)

it will burn the plants,unless you adjust with mustard.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 17, 2014)

christmas is right around the corner guys..
http://www.harvest-more.com/trim-bin/explore-trim-bin/


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 20, 2014)

sunday update..in the sour diesel.grow we have a few pics,then some sleeskunk then some Canadian trainwreck(some of the oldschool t.w. with something else..i forget)


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 20, 2014)

some close up stella,a harvested purple haze,potroast,and a shot of jo-Lean..shes def got the og jo pheno it looks like..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2014)

man, your sour d buds look nice and plump rory, the buds on mine are on the small side, i'd say more golf ball sized.. kind of pissing me off tbh...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2014)

pix 3, 4, and 5 in that last set rory, which strain is that? that's what the ecsd buds are looking like imo..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Jul 20, 2014)

veg room shot,flower room(cleaned the hoods..dey sparkly!)and ANOTHER go at the huckleberry kush..it better be female.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2014)

is that a quantum bad boy t5?


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 20, 2014)

thats potroast..very nuggy with football shaped colas at the end of an octopus armed plant..the buds areso dense..looks like a light yeilder in size,but in weight she does fine for the smoke..you know i love it.ill have to bring some by one day
my sour d is looking nice..very frosty.buds are 5 or 6 weeks and getting fatter..i think by 9 itll be saggin with tennis balls!..meant to take shots of my blue Hawaiian but forgot..havea huge one in flower and the ones i harvested are chemical smellin fruit skunk,rock hard..reminds me of kali mist,but more chemical and done in 9-10 weeks not 16 or 20..


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 20, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> is that a quantum bad boy t5?


the dude on the corner said it was authentic! i swear!..lol..its a viva grow..knock off..i got a deal for 170$ with bulbs from a vendor who bought a pallet of em.the are bad ass.and,i have a double decker veg room,which is fucking euro,but cool as shit and efficient also..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> the dude on the corner said it was authentic! i swear!..lol..its a viva grow..knock off..i got a deal for 170$ with bulbs from a vendor who bought a pallet of em.the are bad ass.and,i have a double decker veg room,which is fucking euro,but cool as shit and efficient also..


 lmao, nice.. if i squint real hard, it looks like a bad boy, lol...
i'd love to have one, but i cheaped out and only got a 4 bulb 2 footer from htg supply, not that it's bad, it's just not as good as the quantum i'm sure..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> thats potroast..very nuggy with football shaped colas at the end of an octopus armed plant..the buds areso dense..looks like a light yeilder in size,but in weight she does fine for the smoke..you know i love it.ill have to bring some by one day
> my sour d is looking nice..very frosty.buds are 5 or 6 weeks and getting fatter..i think by 9 itll be saggin with tennis balls!..meant to take shots of my blue Hawaiian but forgot..havea huge one in flower and the ones i harvested are chemical smellin fruit skunk,rock hard..reminds me of kali mist,but more chemical and done in 9-10 weeks not 16 or 20..


 years ago, my one friend who always went to raves and shit got in tight with this one dude, and we went over his apt a bunch and chilled.. he was the first person i ever knew to grow cannabis, and the first plant i saw in person was at his place, was a northern lights, i'm talking probablyaround 93 or so..
after that grow he grew some hawaiian, but he grew the hawaiian indica.. it was super nice smoke, super tasty.. i've lost contact with my buddy over the years, but i've been trying to get into contact with him to show him what i've been up to..
the hawaiian indica of his boys was in high times back then, i thought that was the coolest sht back in the day..


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 20, 2014)

im excited,itll be smokeable in a week or so..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> im excited,itll be smokeable in a week or so..


 this isn't your first run with it is it?


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 20, 2014)

no,a friend tried em out for me after i finished makin em..all were good cept a herm..same here..i had one herm,but picked the few i saw off..i think it was stress,i bent the top cola over by accident...it then had to be cut,wouldnt mend right... the bud i got from the gifted seed return(best type of bud..free!) was great..i think im doing a better run,well see..smells like a chemical warzone in the livingroom there..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> no,a friend tried em out for me after i finished makin em..all were good cept a herm..same here..i had one herm,but picked the few i saw off..i think it was stress,i bent the top cola over by accident...it then had to be cut,wouldnt mend right... the bud i got from the gifted seed return(best type of bud..free!) was great..i think im doing a better run,well see..smells like a chemical warzone in the livingroom there..


 lol, you should smell this 4sd, loud doesn't even begin to describe it.. i can't quite put my finger on the smell either, maybe a hint of skunk, but idk, not really.. it's an odd one, but holy shit, it stinks.. can't even smell the bubba and the ecsd bcuz the 4sd just over powers everything.. it's crazy loud...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 20, 2014)

racerboyost: 10716520 said:


> lol, you should smell this 4sd, loud doesn't even begin to describe it.. i can't quite put my finger on the smell either, maybe a hint of skunk, but idk, not really.. it's an odd one, but holy shit, it stinks.. can't even smell the bubba and the ecsd bcuz the 4sd just over powers everything.. it's crazy loud...


i have the same difficulty describing potroast..but man does she reek.i dont like moving her around in the room..creates a terrible funk...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 20, 2014)

racerboyost: 10716520 said:


> lol, you should smell this 4sd, loud doesn't even begin to describe it.. i can't quite put my finger on the smell either, maybe a hint of skunk, but idk, not really.. it's an odd one, but holy shit, it stinks.. can't even smell the bubba and the ecsd bcuz the 4sd just over powers everything.. it's crazy loud...


i have the same difficulty describing potroast..but man does she reek.i dont like moving her around in the room..creates a terrible funk...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 20, 2014)

decided to throw a pic of the rooms up together..soon ill have enough room for 5 to 8 plants more in flower,im getting the split heatpump,so the standalones and the dehumidifer are leavin,and im gonna have room on the walls for wall mounted fans(got em no but they mounted on posts,the hood vents are in the way,but wont be much longer)..more buds!might throw in another light for shits and giggles,ill be saving so much on utilities(i admit,my garden is not as efficient as it could be..)and a purple haze cola..mmm,grape soda.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 20, 2014)

rottin out me teeth in 4 in the morning shit foo


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3208886 View attachment 3208887 View attachment 3208888 decided to throw a pic of the rooms up together..soon ill have enough room for 5 to 8 plants more in flower,im getting the split heatpump,so the standalones and the dehumidifer are leavin,and im gonna have room on the walls for wall mounted fans(got em no but they mounted on posts,the hood vents are in the way,but wont be much longer)..more buds!might throw in another light for shits and giggles,ill be saving so much on utilities(i admit,my garden is not as efficient as it could be..)and a purple haze cola..mmm,grape soda.


You will probably not believe this... I flower with 1000w only, a 600hps and a 400MH... I MISS MY OLD ROOMS


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 24, 2014)

wats up Hamm!hope all is well..
i believe it bro..you gotta have room for the wild parties!
im gettin ready to do an rdwc tent grow at a friends barn/home away from home...3x5x6.8 secret jardin with either 2 x 600s or a 1k..thinking 2 x 600s..those 1k are hot,and thats a small tent..2x600 would be just as hot tho...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2014)

Nah two six hundos in cooled hoods still don't touch a 1000 for heat. And you can go way lower with them, plus that sweet zone where they overlap is the BOMB.
Personally I would go with the 600s. I have kicked two in a 4 by 4 no hassle, just those Jardin tents I am no happy with the inlets, if you go 4" active then no hassle, you can pump it.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 24, 2014)

whats w the inlets? my buddy has a dr-150 and loved it..its the only one that fits in the space i got..its got an angled wall so width at the top of the tent is a factor...sneek peek..im on the way to the store now for supplies..been cleanin this mess all day..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2014)

Well perhaps I was over-venting but I thought the things were going to suck flat and implode... Was wasting some space too. So I went active inlets and I felt a lot better.
Slowing the extractor would have been counter productive, like I said 1200 watts in a 4 by 4.

NOT a real problem, I just personally got a pain in my rectum whenever I looked at it.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 25, 2014)

im puttin the tent in that room,closed hoods(open at first if i can),2 x 4in inline fans,one pulling in through a carbon filter(fan outside of course)at the bottom,and one pulling thru filter--> hoods-->WALL room--->another filter on other side of wall in crawlspace(with ozone generator back.there for extra extra smell protection..
i have a c.a.p. extreme controller allready..ill set the 2 fans to 75 degrees,both fans will come on..even pressure.
i feel ya tho..im like an eskimo prom date on the tent issue..NO SHRINKAGE!


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 25, 2014)

think 6in fans would be better? its 100cft..tge fans are 240ish..thats 2 tents extracted in 30seconds or less with just the 4in..


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 25, 2014)

i wish i could just lite up the whole damn room,but i cant,plus tents are quickly removed..and thats a good thing in this area of buisness...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh hell yes. 


rory420420 said:


> i wish i could just lite up the whole damn room,but i cant,plus tents are quickly removed..and thats a good thing in this area of buisness...


Anyhow I think you have the vents jacked even by my silly standards hehehe. Must admit I like having a lung room, that part of tenting is pretty sweet, and no photon is wasted either. I ended up trussing my tents in the end, I like them with the extra steel


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 25, 2014)

Anyway forgot to say with a 4 inch giving positive pressure and one for neg tive it should kick ass, plus you guys are over peak summer now too right?...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 25, 2014)

oh im sure ill reinforce and customize...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 25, 2014)

nah,peak is this month..august is hottest..but there is a bare hvac box under the stairs,im gonna cut a hole in it and port a 4in tube and have it spill over the external resivoir..water chiller AND environmental controller..will help keep the portable a.c. monster at bay...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 25, 2014)

I feel like a pot growing george jefferson..i got a.c. bitches!"mooovin on up!"


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 25, 2014)

im probably gonna widen that out,but for now its doing fine with 4in hose..maybe a inline fan with a dimmer..which i have at my other grow.man,im excited! new grows are almost like getting some new cootchie!..i gotta pace this one,my funds are tied up till mid sept...damn,i wanna start charging shit now!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2014)

Yup, you did it. All your fault. New tent and ballasts on the way.
No idea where it is going yet, but I will have that figured out soon enough


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2014)

Our last month of summer is also pretty badass. 110F is no problem, 115 and up happens too. sucks.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 26, 2014)

this is an old farm house in a storage room from an old addition that was put on years ago..someone tried to sheetrock it as best they could with as little money as possible.but it being on the third floor in an unfinished part of the structure,its gona get hot! but the a.c. im installing along with the supplemental i rigged today should be fine..my intentions were to keep the a.c. use to a minimum and get some fresh air in there while im getting shit dialed in for co2,plus its gonna help me live while running new circuits next week when its 95...all gonna be soooo worth it..im hoping,dialed in,ill get @ 1 1/2 lbs outta 2 sixers and 3 plants...1lb if im fucking up(rusty with the hydro,havent done it in 9 years or more,but i was good when i did it,rudimentary at that point in time tho)..thats a good projection..start up will be about 1400 all total..thats a good hippy buisness model..maybe i can squirrel away capetown tickets


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2014)

5 major air disasters in 2 months... I ain't getting on no mofar kin plane.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 26, 2014)

yea,i dont watch the news..none of em happened in cape town...lol


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 28, 2014)

had a run in with the cops today,they were 150ft from my grow..had some hvac hose,an odorsok,and an inline fan laying under my bookbag on top of a ladder in the yard..tgey said should put my ladder up,its a nice one . and gonna rust..i was scared shitless!..they left without incident..still im shaky bout the gear.but to the layman it looked like some junk.i hope.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 28, 2014)

so heres some updates..jo-LEAN is becoming a monster in a short time,pic of her and some big kali mist buds.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 28, 2014)

blue Hawaiian bud,the sativa sisters stella and blue hawaiian,big blue in the corner


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 28, 2014)

sour d. and im tying a couple down...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 28, 2014)

potroast and sleeskunk.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 28, 2014)

sugarpunch,new room progress,and some purple haze and blue Hawaiian nugs..later!


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 28, 2014)

Never get tired of the bud porn man haha. Time to smoke....


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 28, 2014)

larry "og" flynt...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 28, 2014)

new room.sealed,climate controlled,carpeted..even put some posters on the wall..im going for the "stoner in the basement" type motif..its experiencing its renaissance right now
tent getting here as soon as i get that quap bitches!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 29, 2014)

some new pix of the girls.. they look to be getting pretty close for the most part, maybe another 2 weeks or so on most of them..
umm, don't ask me what bud is what as i didn't stake anything up and they're all flopping over on each other, so i have no clue what is what in the pix, lol...


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 29, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> sour d. and im tying a couple down...
> View attachment 3214866 View attachment 3214868 View attachment 3214870


 That Sour D looks beautiful, man. What are you planning to run in your new space?


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 29, 2014)

thanks pin! im unsure atm about the new grow..i have alot of strains that will be done around the time im ready to.flip.the switch,and i need to sample them to make a decision..i was about my blue hawaiian,but the pheno i kept had nuts here and there,so its getting tossed(of course the ones i didnt keep were just as good but no herms..go figure)now im looking at potroast,canadian trainwreck,stella blue, or purple haze..that trainwreck is gonna be huge!(it smells like medicinal/chemical skunk farts)..
its a tough decision..i know eventually im doing a kali mist grow due to i love it,and i wanna see if i can grow a 3ozbud.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 29, 2014)

racer! whats up!
looking good bro!!..i should hop a train and well have a diesel-smoke off!
what you gonna run next?


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 30, 2014)

How is KM mother selection coming along?


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 30, 2014)

waiting on next harvest to find out..i have 2 phenos..the shorter number 1,but its buds are more airy and greener,and number 2 which i like most,dense rock hard buds,with that fruity funk..but she stretches..both take 110-120 days..im probably going with number 2..
after locken,ill buy ya a bus trip down to celebrate the end of state mandated egg laying duck..well tour all my grows and go party at uva..need a guys night out.but manhattan is too boring...bwahahaha....


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 31, 2014)

Sounds like it should be a fun time! Just give a date well in advance so I can get permission to leave the state for more than 24 hours.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 1, 2014)

got an a.c...cools down to 60degrees..no water chiller needed now!
tent next week,since i still gotta drop a few circuits in the wall,and the deal on the a.c. was too good to pass up..
brrrrr!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 1, 2014)

damn,tried to post pic but cant..oh well..its a fuckin a.c....


----------



## skuba (Aug 1, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Sounds like it should be a fun time! Just give a date well in advance so I can get permission to leave the state for more than 24 hours.


they got you like that too huh?


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 1, 2014)

hes got it easier than most.fuck that shit where you cant smoke!


----------



## skuba (Aug 3, 2014)

don't remind me..i do tend to sneak a few tokes here and there though


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 3, 2014)

got 2 new 600s otw!(new to me..one really is,been used a month by my best friend)..wiring tomorrow...ordering tent soon as i get that quap again....next week.
any of the meager amount of followers in this thread have experience with CX nutrients?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 3, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> got 2 new 600s otw!(new to me..one really is,been used a month by my best friend)..wiring tomorrow...ordering tent soon as i get that quap again....next week.
> any of the meager amount of followers in this thread have experience with CX nutrients?


 never heard of rory.. ;(


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 3, 2014)

new zealand co i think..im high atm and dont care..i seen a dude get 12 lbs w it and dwc footocker tubs..lol,root balls were the size of a 30 gal rubbermaid tote!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 3, 2014)

thanks tho racer


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 3, 2014)

sour d cut!! whoop!..i do believe i will be running her in my new tent setup.that bitch is heavy!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 3, 2014)

kali mist..last one is sleeskunk pheno one...


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 3, 2014)

more sleeskunk,depending on the smoke,she will also be in the tent.2 phenos of blue Hawaiian..the blueberry pheno is super frosty,but finiky,not. good yeilder.you kno,blueberry.the next is the good b.h...but i get banannas if i let her go as long as i want at 9 weeks.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 3, 2014)

sugar punch,veg room,jo-lean


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 3, 2014)

The bh looks nice, sucks you can't push it past 9 weeks tho, I'm pretty nazi about plants that herm seems like they dont get as stinky as a good stable female


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 3, 2014)

no she reeks..chemical skunk farts..smells like lime candy when u break it open..i didnt get many herms,so gonna grow it out,see if i can figure a way to grow it the way it wants..even at 8 weeks its ready,but the 9 mark gives it that "hrmmmm"....gotta eat it up now,bot the parents are history,and i planted all the seeds i made,save the bunches i gave to friends,who no longer grow..so,shes the last of the Oaxacan,i mean,mohicans


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2014)

Rory, there is a chemical engineer here, makes a three part nute system that kicks GHE in the balls. Twice as powerful yet you need half the PPM for same results. It will work out dirt cheap for you guys, dollar is ten times more powerful than our currency plus no import tax from S.A to USA. Can be a good legit business in it.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 3, 2014)

need samples,and travel brochures of capetown.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 3, 2014)

fuck..my buddy is coming over in the a.m. to help me run wires for the grow 2.0,and i am no where near ready for sleep..got some mop up given to me and want to eat some in the morn,but being spun,tired,and running 5 circuits at the same time doesnt sound like a good plan to me


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2014)

lol... To earn a space on my crew you have to be able to work on less than 8 hours sleep over 3 days, after I gave you 250 mics... Might be work but come Sunday it is also a party! Max respect to the gate crew.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 3, 2014)

shit,sign me up..i could do that with just a 20 strip..hell,give me 50 and we can do a 5-7 day
fest like blues fest grateful garcia gathering...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 4, 2014)

Summer is coming... I can use a second project manager hehehehe...


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 6, 2014)

asked the wife..its a no go!..
well,got burned twice in a week..this tim on an a.c. from clist..it worked perfectly for days then started spitting water out of the vent.it was level,and tilted,and drained and everything,but still happens..so i bought a new one,and finally one of the lights shipped on ebay,the others taking forever also..,bought the rdwc system and tent..anticipation begins...hopefully by this time next week ill have roots in the water..i got clones waiting,allready rooted...no sour d rooted,so im gonna have to go with sleeskunk
for the first run.i may do all 3 phenos....should be beast.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 7, 2014)

Pretty sure Rory can do the 8 hour shift right after taking the 250ug. 
Sucks you got burned on the AC bro. Can't wait to see what the new setup will produce!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 7, 2014)

250 is breakfast..usually by lunch im 1200deep.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 8, 2014)

tents gonna be a week,a.c. wasnt doing what i wanted,so anytime i have a problem,i throw money at it and it goes away..today,the temperature problem was managed..so far its staying 63ish and everythings not completely boarded with insulation yet..true test is tomorrow evenings sun.
anybody wanna buy an air conditioner?


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 8, 2014)

bye bye heat...


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 8, 2014)

i think the rooms looking spiffy at 3:30am...god i hate insomnia..


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 8, 2014)

are you still going with a tent in there, or just the room? looks fucking killer though!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 8, 2014)

tent..4x8x6.8
on the way.. c.a.p. and lumatex 600w ballasts(ebay deals so no matching posh setup),air cooled hoods,4 site top-drip rdwc hybrid system,fans pullingcool air from the room in,exhaused thru roof,or i can leave the doors on the tent open..theres no light,even the display on the a.c. goes out in 2 mins..
co2 also,i have a c.a.p. extreme controller from another grow,but cant find my regulator valve..i lent it to someone,i think the electrical help..he grows also...
yea,so thats whats good..tent will be here wed next week,supposedly..way my lucks been going itll arrive next year on fire.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 8, 2014)

fuck it'll work out. you're going to have some bitchin grows in this room, I cant feel it.

the only question is, can i get half bro!?


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 10, 2014)

dammit..shit cant go right...so,a.c. i originally bought and then replaced,it works,but not in the room..might bee too much power for too little space..anyways,it doesnt spit water out the vent at home in the kids room..so,thats where it is..helps keep the rooms cool upstairs,so not all was lost..BUT,My lumatek ballast arrived and dont work.ebay says refund is ok,but i gotta pay $25 shipping..this is bullshit.especially since it said "perfect working condition" and "guaranteed to work!"..sheesh..
other light set is waiting to be shipped,paypal botched the payment and sent a check,so ill see my items about 3 weeks after purchase..my buddy lent me his lumatek set up,hood and all,but i forgot the power cable..its tough all over man.
but,room is insulated and every square inch is dull silver..im gonna lay a tarp under the carpet,lining the floor wall to wall,and let a little overhang curl up the wall..then im foaming the edges with that "great stuff" crack and gap sealer..then i should have a pretty air tight area to manage the tent environment with..
if it doesnt blow up before i get everything squared away...


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 11, 2014)

well,its insomnia sativa sunday..enjoy a flower room shot,sour d(delicious even at pre-crisp stage),and white lavendar..she may have a spot in the tent.lots of buds in a few weeks of flower,frosting the fuck up now..3 weeks from now itll be nyce!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 11, 2014)

some chiesel,sleeskunk pheno 2(frosted up way more than number 1),kali mist #2,sugarpunch#2,jackberry x mad scientist..im liking the fuck outta her..


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 11, 2014)

jo-LEAN ..shes a stocky bitch..got a permanent home today,im taking cuts next week..killed a few chickens and watched them die on a ouija board,so it shall be decidedly female!
the ballast i got was the ol switcheroo! dude sold me an old lumetek and put it in a new box! either that or hes an unknowing reseller who was also duped..either way,i gets my loot back...
new room stays humid,that sucks,dehumidifiers are expensive for adecent one ..im tapped out on this grow,till i get that quap..for real,the a.c.,unexpected insulation job,everything has been double..oh well.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 11, 2014)

Damn that sucks when costs keep going over budget. 
If you need a dehuey look at the newer Peltier ones. They use so much less electric than the compressor style ones.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 11, 2014)

im looking for whatever does the job cheap,ill rework the efficiency aspect after a harvest i suppose..who knows,i may get the tent up and ventilation right,and problem will be solved...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> jo-LEAN ..shes a stocky bitch..got a permanent home today,im taking cuts next week..killed a few chickens and watched them die on a ouija board,so it shall be decidedly female!
> the ballast i got was the ol switcheroo! dude sold me an old lumetek and put it in a new box! either that or hes an unknowing reseller who was also duped..either way,i gets my loot back...
> new room stays humid,that sucks,dehumidifiers are expensive for adecent oneView attachment 3226276 ..im tapped out on this grow,till i get that quap..for real,the a.c.,unexpected insulation job,everything has been double..oh well.


Awesome Shit man !!!  ....I'll fight mike for his half...LMAO


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 12, 2014)

1 light,the system,and ventilation to go,ill be in buisness..fucking light still hasnt shipped..and fed ex hasnt scanned system even tho its shipped,so its floating around out there somewhere..ventilation tomorrow,i got everything for that to be completed...


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 18, 2014)

still waiting on my shit..cant believe it!..fuck internet shopping,heres some sour diesel.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 18, 2014)

sleeskunk,white lavendar,arm size canadian trainwreck colas..thats one plant..and only half of it...


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 18, 2014)

stella,sugarpunch#2,vegroom..
postman is becoming a little fucker..ill update the tent grow when he decides to show up..
who else has some pics? come on h..s...


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 20, 2014)

I need to charge my camera battery


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 25, 2014)

hehehe..page 69...
got roots in the new tent,went   with purple haze and blue Hawaiian..the clones had 2ft ropes as roots,so i figured why the hell not..sour d. is fucking beautiful,harvest day.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 25, 2014)

i tried to edit that and it made it worse..riu on that shit again..
blue Hawaiian,sugar punch #1(purple pheno),sugar punch #2, big shot of s.p.#1


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 25, 2014)

veg room,sour d. mom,sour .d mainlined(franken-d.),huckleberry kush..see yas next week..
will be updating my tent grow here,as,well...its really where i hang most..usually.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 26, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> jo-LEAN ..shes a stocky bitch..got a permanent home today,im taking cuts next week..killed a few chickens and watched them die on a ouija board,so it shall be decidedly female!
> the ballast i got was the ol switcheroo! dude sold me an old lumetek and put it in a new box! either that or hes an unknowing reseller who was also duped..either way,i gets my loot back...
> new room stays humid,that sucks,dehumidifiers are expensive for adecent oneView attachment 3226276 ..im tapped out on this grow,till i get that quap..for real,the a.c.,unexpected insulation job,everything has been double..oh well.


Just pulled some LT x Jo... Gods. Insanely huge colas. Dank too


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 26, 2014)

im cloning mine next week,i.had an ac. emergency. when i showed up to clone today..
got any pics?..
if mines female,ill run her in the new tent next run most likely.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 26, 2014)

I can get some BUT I can only upload to Instagram atm. Don't ask.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 26, 2014)

Anyhow total frost monster, if you like your bubble you will be disappointed there is a leaf sticking out here and there but the trim pile was TINY. Spiky OG calyxes but thick and fleshy, solid as fuck mate. High is classic Sativa, sneaks up on you hits right in the head total brain massage. Support essential no jokes. She has some mean stretch so small plants or topped, I would say topped to eight colas she will stay low and fat, but flipped a week after being topped to two she was over 3 x stretch but yielded damn well for such a young one. So the stretch was worth it, waaaaay worth it.


----------



## skuba (Aug 26, 2014)

Diggin that mainline roray


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 26, 2014)

one clone was started as a "y" branch from the cut..it has ten tops


skuba said:


> Diggin that mainline roray


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 27, 2014)

fuck yea! now its a waiting game..perfect temp,humidity,ppm,ph,water temp..co2 soon...big buds are coming i hope..if i dont fuck sumthin up


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> fuck yea! now its a waiting game..perfect temp,humidity,ppm,ph,water temp..co2 soon...big buds are coming i hope..if i dont fuck sumthin upView attachment 3240258


Glad to see Everything worked out in the end bro! Awesome shit....I'll smoke to that


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 31, 2014)

from the land of the dirty buckets..guess whos female? ms.jo-lean!
she got upcanned today,all that was in a 1gal bucket!getting cloned tues,i forgot the cloner..im a week behind..


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 31, 2014)

my sour d. turned completely black..its fucking cool as shit!.and the blue Hawaiian is beefcakin'...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> my sour d. turned completely black..its fucking cool as shit!.and the blue Hawaiian is beefcakin'...
> View attachment 3243362 View attachment 3243363 View attachment 3243365


Looks fucking yummy!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 31, 2014)

had more pics but got distracted by some kids,lockn is a few days away,so we washed some trim..i made some budder.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 31, 2014)

finished product..the bits of black are pieces of iso from a batch duck made a long time ago..i needed a vessel,purpose served..not too bad for a quick run..it didnt even choke me up..very smooth.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 31, 2014)

lets see..sugar punch,and i think some potroast..


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 31, 2014)

heres potroast..and some other things that the dabs wont let me recollect


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 1, 2014)

Looking good!
I can't believe some of that errl was left bro.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 1, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> from the land of the dirty buckets..guess whos female? ms.jo-lean!
> she got upcanned today,all that was in a 1gal bucket!getting cloned tues,i forgot the cloner..im a week behind..
> View attachment 3243359 View attachment 3243360 View attachment 3243361


Hahahahaha I recognize the pheno too. Dude she makes insanely huge buds dense and almost nothing to trim. Chocolate cherry OG smell and taste. Winner.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 1, 2014)

so ham,if you can,give me a background-rundown on these genes..who,what ect..please?
ill show you my stash. lol


----------



## skuba (Sep 1, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> had more pics but got distracted by some kids,lockn is a few days away,so we washed some trim..i made some budder.


Sucks about Bobby right? I was gonna see Ratdog this month too.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 1, 2014)

skuba said:


> Sucks about Bobby right? I was gonna see Ratdog this month too.


oh i am soooooo pissed,but the silver lining is i hadnt bought lockn tix,and now im savin loot on the 4 day by just going fri and sat..i also got in w my friends who are working tge beer tent,so,freecamping,and,they get waved thru! guess whos got my herb?
bobby needs to rest up for that dwad tour next spring and summer..till then,im saving for jamcruise!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> oh i am soooooo pissed,but the silver lining is i hadnt bought lockn tix,and now im savin loot on the 4 day by just going fri and sat..i also got in w my friends who are working tge beer tent,so,freecamping,and,they get waved thru! guess whos got my herb?
> bobby needs to rest up for that dwad tour next spring and summer..till then,im saving for jamcruise!


What's jam cruise? Never adventured farther then Schwagstock in ozark's as far as festival's go..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 1, 2014)

i lost my keys in my tent at schwagstock..had to get a locksmith..thats fucking in the boonies! they had hitching posts for horses in the town,in front of stores..was a fun week before that! found all sorts of crystals in the river and cave..
jamcruise is self explanatory..prettylights this year..from miami,to honduras and then to mexico,back to miami!..im stoked..its $1200 a ticket,and you got 4 to a cabin,and you must buy the cabin..its about 5k..but its my vacation,so...think its time the wife and i got mushy and romantic on a cruise,in front of a basscabinet..lol..international waters and a rave..what could happen


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

Ya I wouldn't have even made it that far, but I dated Becky Manley ...Here brother played the bongo's or sumtin like that for em and his ol' lady was one of the backup singer's with a few of her own jam's they played....Back when TNT glass was a bunch nobodie's....Damn, I feel old all of a sudden


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ya I wouldn't have even made it that far, but I dated Becky Manley ...Here brother played the bongo's or sumtin like that for em and his ol' lady was one of the backup singer's with a few of her own jam's they played....Back when TNT glass was a bunch nobodie's....Damn, I feel old all of a sudden


Jam fest sound's like an awesome time tho hope you and the misses get raped by a couple dolphin's!!!LMFAO...j/k


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 1, 2014)

[QUOTE="[email protected], post: 10852230, member: 878795"I wouldn't have even made it that far, but I dated Becky Manley ...Here brother played the bongo's or sumtin like that for em and his ol' lady was one of the backup singer's with a few of her own jam's they played....Back when TNT glass was a bunch nobodie's....Damn, I feel old all of a sudden[/QUOTE]
you think youre old..i have no idea who youre talking about..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> [QUOTE="[email protected], post: 10852230, member: 878795"I wouldn't have even made it that far, but I dated Becky Manley ...Here brother played the bongo's or sumtin like that for em and his ol' lady was one of the backup singer's with a few of her own jam's they played....Back when TNT glass was a bunch nobodie's....Damn, I feel old all of a sudden


you think youre old..i have no idea who youre talking about..[/QUOTE]

I'd say it was 05' Era...That's all good maybe it's only cuz I'm not all that far away from Schwag the people seem bigger then they are?Stigma maybe


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 1, 2014)

i was there that year..eat any blue grizzley bear rolls,or remember the blue van in the lower part near the river,right as the road forked to the left down the hill behind the stage?
we blew up camp with rolls that year..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't seem to remember the van it doesn't seem to stand out, but the roll's and blotter do....Also, bunch of chocolate there as well....They got popped off a coupe yrs ago....I haven't even tried to check it out since I heard that....Everybody parties down in the cave's now my way


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 1, 2014)

across the road was stretch and anber and their red tour bus..if u know any a-campers...
any how,fluff and rolls..we had it poppin..i think i sold like 3k beans! no shit.was a good week after,we stayed till wed,then hit the road for allgood,where i hooked up with a hot dreaddy momma


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

You ever come out to Crystal City?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 1, 2014)

the rave in the cave...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

That's the one ...... It's almost like having a long lost brother with a giant walrus for a pet


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 1, 2014)

no homosexual walrus incest allowed in the cave bro..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> so ham,if you can,give me a background-rundown on these genes..who,what ect..please?
> ill show you my stash. lol View attachment 3244001


 Speak your mind clearly mate, your undercurrent swept straight past on account of me not being married to you lol. Just talking about genetics we share, you gonna get butt hurt about it or am I confused?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 9, 2014)

no,just want to know what makes up og jo ect...


Mad Hamish said:


> Speak your mind clearly mate, your undercurrent swept straight past on account of me not being married to you lol. Just talking about genetics we share, you gonna get butt hurt about it or am I confused?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 9, 2014)

quick,grab some lotion..its porn time
cut bunch today,and my oh my what a colorful.harvest..well start with the black sour diesel..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 9, 2014)

then,both sugar punch phenos turned purple..one more than the other,the lighter of the two yeilds better..go fig..yes,buddies can get a cut,just call me


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 9, 2014)

some sleeskunk,and jackhammer x mad scientist(rock hard nugs when wet..)


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 9, 2014)

see ya next week,w more harvest


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 9, 2014)

Good god that black sour diesel looks so amazing!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 9, 2014)

thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2014)

Get's kinda sticky after awhile time to grab the KY





Fucking beautiful....I just grabbed some Ult Purp seed's and ac deisal


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 9, 2014)

you told me to grab lotion but I was still unprepared


----------



## Texas(THC) (Sep 9, 2014)

hey rory where can I get some of that sugar punch in reg seed ?
shit looks amazing!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 9, 2014)

last i checked sannies only had fems..


Texas(THC) said:


> hey rory where can I get some of that sugar punch in reg seed ?
> shit looks amazing!


----------



## Texas(THC) (Sep 10, 2014)

never heard of sannies
ill have to check them out
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2014)

Just about to wrap up my latest project..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 15, 2014)

fairwell and adieu to ye fair spanish ladies...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 15, 2014)

you go in the cage,cage goes in the water.sharks in the water..OUR shark..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Just about to wrap up my latest project..
> View attachment 3254050 View attachment 3254051 View attachment 3254052 View attachment 3254054 View attachment 3254055


i wouldnt suspent that exhaust on that other pipe..just a bad idea from past experience...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i wouldnt suspent that exhaust on that other pipe..just a bad idea from past experience...


Right on...I will check it all out tomorrow....Thank's for the head's up


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 21, 2014)

look what i got..
and made..
and yes,it looks like a big glass dick to you trolls,but,its not..


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 21, 2014)

How big are those cans of tane?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 21, 2014)

re


MrEDuck said:


> How big are those cans of tane?


regular size i suppose..like a baby bottle but taller...


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 21, 2014)

finally got my hands on gorrila glue4 from a fine farmer friend.. 
anyone know much about this strain, other then parentage? was curious as to how much she might stink, after the 4sd grow, i need something not quite as loud as that thing was / is..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 21, 2014)

hey rory, how much does that tube hold? i have one, but that thing looks like a beast..


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 21, 2014)

Rory your cloner pics made me go out and DIY a cloner, looks awesome dude.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 21, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> hey rory, how much does that tube hold? i have one, but that thing looks like a beast..


ill tell ya,when that gorilla glue shows up..;-D


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 21, 2014)

th


Mr.Head said:


> Rory your cloner pics made me go out and DIY a cloner, looks awesome dude.


thanks,but i bought it off ebay..lol..its homemade tho..ive found i like homemade knockoff items in this profession..helps the mom and pop guys out,and saves you money in 2 ways..the initial purchase is cheaper,and..REPLACEMENT PARTS!
plus,im not into piecing together stuff..too much shopping and backtracking..i figure with the saws and bits i woulda had to buy,plus the mis-cuts and fuck ups that woulda had me pissed,i payed someone 30$ to do 4hours of frusterating shit for me,and box it up,and mail it to my door..
i use r.o. water and 35ml of cal mag in 4gal of water..roots in 7days like clockwork.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 21, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> ill tell ya,when that gorilla glue shows up..;-D


 give it a few weeks..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 21, 2014)

oct 12th at 9:32pm,youll hear from me


racerboy71 said:


> give it a few weeks..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 21, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> oct 12th at 9:32pm,youll hear from me


 let me synch my watch..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 21, 2014)

werd.
 


racerboy71 said:


> let me synch my watch..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 22, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> let me synch my watch..


btw,finally got around to popping two hash plants today..
here we go!


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> btw,finally got around to popping two hash plants today..
> here we go!View attachment 3259689


 nice.. i have been thinking of what to crack to go along with the gg4, but can't make up me mind...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 22, 2014)

wait,whaaaht?..i thought the gg4 was clone only...someone get chemmy with a cut? or youre talking as a co-strain grow?(is that the p.r. way of sayin youre a pot slob?)


racerboy71 said:


> nice.. i have been thinking of what to crack to go along with the gg4, but can't make up me mind...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 23, 2014)

GG4 is notorious for spreading broad mite ATM... so many grows taken out. Won't toich it with a ten foot pole.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 23, 2014)

translation?


Mad Hamish said:


> GG4 is notorious for spreading broad mite ATM... so many grows taken out. Won't toich it with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 23, 2014)

lady mites ass to mouth?


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 23, 2014)

You'd think if a cut was going to make the mites start fucking like pornstars it would be the SFV OG...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 23, 2014)

so the gg4 makes mites horney? im confused..
i worry not about bugs..thrips here and there from dirt,but no mites...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 23, 2014)

ring around the diesel,kali mist,sugar punch branching,jo-lean first week of flower,blue Hawaiian 1 or 2 weeks away...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 29, 2014)

man...im so high i cant think..heres some pics..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2014)

Super jealous.....Got that Ac Diesel and Ult purp started and in bucket's......They are only wee midgets @ the moment.....Poor Antwon's just chillin.....


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 29, 2014)

antwon will be ok...show the brotha some love!
my tent looks super cool with my san pedro in it..i shoulda took a pic,but i closed it all up.res change tomorrow so ill get one then..
planted an original amnesia auto,and another '88 g-13 hashplant..the other two i planted didnt come up in a week,even though when i dug em up they s
looked ready to pop,i want EAGER plants..so,back to square one..but,i de-flowered the tent,so yea!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 30, 2014)

so sometime in.the middle of last football season,i went to a buddys house and smoked a few bowls of blue hawaiian i had been breeding out by his firepit...i guess one slipped my attention..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 30, 2014)

the cool thing is i can explain the crazy 4 branch "sprout"..
he ran it over with the lawnmower 2 times before he seen it was there...
now thats vigor.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 1, 2014)

Looking at the stems it looks to me like it only got cut once but two nodes survived. Still cool that she survived!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 7, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> so the gg4 makes mites horney? im confused..
> i worry not about bugs..thrips here and there from dirt,but no mites...


Sorry bro totally missed this... some dispensary released cuts with broad mites, somewhere early in the GG4 story, as a result most of the gg4 cuts have broad mite. Problem is they really are pretty much invisible and make it look like nute deficiencies till plants just die from top down. Apparently a bitch to get rid of. The stories I heard gave me nightmares no BS.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 7, 2014)

so these broads got mites and it makes em get saggy brown tits?
lol
ive only accepted 2 cuts ever i my garden for that reason.


Mad Hamish said:


> Sorry bro totally missed this... some dispensary released cuts with broad mites, somewhere early in the GG4 story, as a result most of the gg4 cuts have broad mite. Problem is they really are pretty much invisible and make it look like nute deficiencies till plants just die from top down. Apparently a bitch to get rid of. The stories I heard gave me nightmares no BS.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 7, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> so these broads got mites and it makes em get saggy brown tits?
> lol
> ive only accepted 2 cuts ever i my garden for that reason.


Yeah it looks pretty nasty bro. And they are immune to pretty much everything. Kinda like Ebola crossed with aids but for weed. I have run the risk a few times but only f rom one dude he is pretty ocd about his pest management.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 8, 2014)

I've been learning about them and they sound terrifying. I've been lucky to never have to deal with pests. I'm pretty careful about taking in clones.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 8, 2014)

2nd round of jo-LEAN...i accidentaly erased a photo of the mom 2 weeks into flower,but it dont matter..just the same plant a little taller.
shes a quick one..check the roots
and then theres the "monster mainline" sour diesel..and,some sour diesel!
i feel like my diesel isnt green enough


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah where's the green at lol more n more N!!! My NYCD had this epic fade, not that much of the deep purple more around the edges with an orange Sunburst going down the leaves into green 'palms' not many types that out on a better show than te Diesels. EDIT Rory I must send you some of the Dank Sinatra remix... done in 55, and the DeadlyG herm issues are a non issue from clone. Vegges slow but gods are they quick in flower


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 9, 2014)

you must! i remeber the pic..i wanted it then,but didnt wanna ask since youd allready done me a solid on the jolean...
if ya dont mind..
ime(not fact)EVERY diesel ive grown has a great color change,with exception of the chiesel(wonder why..)..my potroast,which ive deduced is a diesel mix,turns auburn and fall yellow..and damn if i didnt try to keep it from happening..now,idc,theyre pretty,and,give a veritable flag when ripe!
ill mix the dank sinatra with potroast and call it the "ratpack"...


Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah where's the green at lol more n more N!!! My NYCD had this epic fade, not that much of the deep purple more around the edges with an orange Sunburst going down the leaves into green 'palms' not many types that out on a better show than te Diesels. EDIT Rory I must send you some of the Dank Sinatra remix... done in 55, and the DeadlyG herm issues are a non issue from clone. Vegges slow but gods are they quick in flower


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm a seed whore not hoarder lol and sometimes I get extras in the packs always keen to share bro!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 10, 2014)

i just labled and counted/took stock of every strain i have..571! im proud!
ill trade ya 12 hours of good lovin...


Mad Hamish said:


> I'm a seed whore not hoarder lol and sometimes I get extras in the packs always keen to share bro!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 10, 2014)

and of course,return the ratpack when its stable..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 10, 2014)

Twelve hours is, like, 450mics...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 10, 2014)

so a hit and a half?.lol..well catch up..im not sailing down there as of yet tho..


Mad Hamish said:


> Twelve hours is, like, 450mics...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 10, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> so a hit and a half?.lol..well catch up..im not sailing down there as of yet tho..


Those were the days mate... strongest I have seen aside from tailored bottles from a good friend was 150 in like 10 years... The Dalai Lama print, pretty wicked, guys called it 300 but yeah not melting walls yet but definitely fractal geometry coming off the toilet seat so I say 150


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## skuba (Oct 11, 2014)

donna cracks me up


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 14, 2014)

"prima"donna you mean..her high-browed ass made rock scully ship her rocking chair everywhere she went with the dead...
she and her husband accomplished the impossible though..they got kicked outta the band because of TOO much drugs..lol..i think its when kieth passed out face first into the piano keys during a show while playing that did it..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

Just got these in... Cannot wait to run the Violator Kush...Ult purp and my retarded fish frog AC diesel coming along as well ....Pics about a wk old


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

RIP Antwon ......May your bud's glisten forever


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> RIP Antwon ......May your bud's glisten forever


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 14, 2014)

he left a legacy..of beans!
re-miiiiiiixxxxxx!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> he left a legacy..of beans!
> re-miiiiiiixxxxxx!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 14, 2014)

that was gonna be the original post..lmfao!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

Sorry I jacked your style....Would you like it back??


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> "prima"donna you mean..her high-browed ass made rock scully ship her rocking chair everywhere she went with the dead...
> she and her husband accomplished the impossible though..they got kicked outta the band because of TOO much drugs..lol..i think its when kieth passed out face first into the piano keys during a show while playing that did it..


Yeah the only one I find more eyebrow raising is Mike Starr. How do you get kicked out of AiC because of your drug problem?


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 15, 2014)

not sharing?


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 15, 2014)

"There's not enough smack in this town for the both of us..."
I'm kind of surprised Layne never moved to the golden triangle.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 15, 2014)

i gotta mail you rock scullys book..its hilarious...
"..and then we dosed them.." was in the book numerous times..lol..
the "heroin-hilarity" was beyond silly...but sad also...


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 15, 2014)

That'd be awesome. You've got time, I still have a few books left in my series.
I hope Tim Scully finishes his book.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 20, 2014)

Michigan Organic!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 20, 2014)

fuck halloween..its beginning to look a lot like christmas!


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 20, 2014)

I love how your potato tries to capture all of that frost


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 20, 2014)

potato.im lost? is that photographer lingo for camera phone?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 21, 2014)

I also see no potato. Lots of frost though


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 21, 2014)

Pretty much.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2014)

Its kinda hard to follow all that good porn up ...But My Ult purp is coming along ...Check out my retarded AC diesel plant thats growin 2 tops off the break has really slowed it down both popped the same time should be adding some Violator kush to the mix some time this week
 
 
 Thats what she looked like before I trimmed her up tryin to accelerate the root growth a bit It's pretty lack luster


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Oct 25, 2014)

Wow, cool that this thread is still going.

I just got back to growing myself after some, ahem, legal troubles.

Just put into soil today:

Black Berry OG by Emerald Triangle
C-99 by Female Seeds
Chocolate Fondue by DNA

Super excited for that Fondue, sounds awesome. I just hope my growing skills aren't too rusty lol.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 25, 2014)

ive got some bubba 76 from ET i wanna try,but im waiting for the return on my hashplant beans(gave the pack to.a friend,said he could have a couple,he mistakingly took.the pack..lol)..hope your troubles are gone and the grow is great!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> ive got some bubba 76 from ET i wanna try,but im waiting for the return on my hashplant beans(gave the pack to.a friend,said he could have a couple,he mistakingly took.the pack..lol)..hope your troubles are gone and the grow is great!


Ya it's a bitch waiting for bean's from your boys!!!!LOL


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 25, 2014)

oh?
didnt know..lol..
i told him to take a few..he didnt hear me..i. hear u tho


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> oh?
> didnt know..lol..
> i told him to take a few..he didnt hear me..i. hear u tho








You da man


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Much appreciated, seriously. And things are going well.

So I didn't want to start a new thread about this, but has anyone else been into Cocaine Games?

It was my best friend's bachelor party 2 weeks ago, the 4 of us split a half zip, and played some Cocaine Games. That got us talking this weekend, that maybe it's not too normal. JENGA was huge. As was BB Gun accuracy. Basically anything that required you to be steady and not shaking. We'd throw a glass bottle out in the yard and whoever could shatter it first would get a double line. Shit like that. We'd also have contests to see who could interact with sober store clerks while tripping best. Again, awesome fun, but were we weird with this shit? Like do any of you get fucked up with your friends and like to see who can handle it best?

The BBOG and Choc Fondue sprouted, but neither of the C99. No very worried though, it's only been a day.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2014)

havent done coke in years.. think ive done 2 lines in the past 8yrs..one was last nye..glad you had fun..we never did shit but set around and do more coke,games would get in the way imo


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 27, 2014)

Never been a cocaine fan so no


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 27, 2014)

shooting a bb gun sounds like a bad idea when you can't even hold the straw to your nose


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

Love me some coke... So much i had to peace that bitch..No way I would have time for all that shit....I was always to worried if the store clerk knew I was f'd up ya kno what I mean?


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Oct 27, 2014)

that last one was raw L,alice..you dumb bitch.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> that last one was raw L,alice..you dumb bitch.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Oct 27, 2014)

we know why.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 28, 2014)

update on my tent..flowering starts at 7am(which will be 6am in a few days so ill be where i want for daylight savings time) tomorrow...i cant remember if i updated this,but all the original clones were old,had some root issues,coupled w a timer fuck up on my a.c.,so it got to 100f for 15 hrs,which my chiller wasnt set for,so it aggravated an allready bad situation.i took one of each out,replaced them with stella blue dream,and shes gone nutz! the remaining originals(one each purple haze and blue hawaiian) are still with us,but struggling..i think there could be a fungus,or lockout(i dont know how,everythings perfect),or theyll never fully recover from the a.c. incident..either way,they look like hell for no explanations,stella has been perfect(i havent even clipped a leaf!)even tho ive trained and bent her crazy a few times...any how,im keeping the runts to see what happens,nothing much,and itll be bho..
i expect to get 5-8oz off the stellas from all the training ive done,at last count one had 24tops..so im expecting big,but the realist says 4-5oz each..
got a cargo net made of bungee cords for a trellis net,looks good,fits perfect..i hope it doesnt give off bad gases or fumes..i doubt it will..if it will,HOLLA AT ME!
side note,there was a fire in my city,not grow related,just happened..but it was at a babysitters home buisness,and out of 7 children,sadly only 3 got out..so test your fire extinguisher,and alarm..itd suck to have a fire and get busted,and be damn horrible if some one was to perish..and inexcusable if either could have been prevented..be sure of your saftey!
[email protected](the cactus curator)..i finally got some san pedro! they are growing..even visible growth! hope i can have a garden like yours or indicats one day!..
also,my first auto is [email protected] there any reviews about dinafems original amnesia auto youve come across?..shes got a tiny nug just starting..the plant is beautiful,but has indica leaves,but is a sativa?i was told this is common with sat autos,due to the ruderalis being closer to the fast flowering indica..at any rate,i hope by xmas ill forget about!
peace fellas..happy halloween!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 28, 2014)

i tried 4 times now to load pics but the sites jacked..ima try again..


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 28, 2014)

Stella does love being tied up.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 28, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Stella does love being tied up.


i crush the stems and bend the limbs out..she looks like a giant green colored mushroom cap with a black base..lol..i was gonna top each branch once more,but im 2 weeks off track due to the failures..better off track than no track i.guess..
i cant wait to see what she does duck..shes great in the corner at the big grow,just chillin,ok with being cared for like a mule..these two ive treated like princesses!..


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah she's a really low ma intainence girl. only hard part is trimming her


----------



## atidd11 (Oct 28, 2014)

Good lookin hand rory


rory420420 said:


> i tried 4 times now to load pics but the sites jacked..ima try again..View attachment 3282208View attachment 3282209 View attachment 3282210 View attachment 3282211 View attachment 3282212 View attachment 3282213 View attachment 3282214 View attachment 3282215 View attachment 3282216


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 29, 2014)

heres another sexy peek there,atidd
sleeskunk #2 up front...
 
and the monster mainline update..as wide as a door!
  
and a "monster from the blue-growroom"stella(i forgot her,she went 80 days!)


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 29, 2014)

what else in the goodie bag..the jackberry X mad scientist is rediculous.densest ive ever grown..reminds me of beasters from the 90s! but with,taste,smell,oh..and it gets you high


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 29, 2014)

jo-lean update..beautiful so far..not sure if itll be an insane yeilder,but looks good,smells beautiful,but i cant place the smell..seductive tho,for sure..4 weeks in..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 29, 2014)

kali mist,3weeks to go! woo!-fucking!-hoo!
 
and some sugarpuch..im getting lots of candy/grape-purple drink(yesssuur)smell..good smoke czy looking pot..deep purple,flourescent green and dark green,neon yellow and orange hairs..awesome..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 29, 2014)

happy candy holiday!
trim team go! trim team go!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 30, 2014)

scare bear..freehand by me...


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 31, 2014)

I went and saw Dead Again (a tribute band) this weekend. I've seen a lot of Dead covers so my hopes were not very high. Ate a couple caps and rolled a pocket full of fatties......... that shit was sweeeet. The sound was dead on and they nailed all the jams. Dudes voice was even freakishly like jerrrys. Check them out if they ever make it your way.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 31, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/DEAD-AGAIN/147372812081663?sk=app_2405167945


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 31, 2014)

yea,when i seen furthur and he sang jerrys part,i almost got religion,cause i swore i heard a ghost!
hear DSO? he was with them before furthur,and is IDENTICAL to jerry..even holds his guitar and head the same..freaky wierd!
glad you had fun!


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 31, 2014)

Gorgeous flowers bro! That KM looks fucking sexy!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 31, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> yea,when i seen furthur and he sang jerrys part,i almost got religion,cause i swore i heard a ghost!
> hear DSO? he was with them before furthur,and is IDENTICAL to jerry..even holds his guitar and head the same..freaky wierd!
> glad you had fun!


I'm grateful to have seen Jerry. I have also caught almost every post dead type creation involving original members. Never really full time toured though. I must say though, out of the 30 or so shows I've seen these guys were in my top 5. They truly understood the potential of the jams, worked them like the kaliedescope they are meant to be. You could clearly hear each musician and how well they all jived. Even fake donna didn't scream halfway through playin.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 31, 2014)

lol..we over cheered the fake donna at a dso show during her part in p.i.t.b(i think,its been so long ago)....they had whipped the crowd into a frenzy with a bad ass jam,and we knew her part was coming..everyone was so excited and cheered her so loud wgen she stepped to.the mic,you never heard her! she got pissed and stormed off stage..hehehe...


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 31, 2014)

donna


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 31, 2014)

nye private dinner had her sign the back of a hells bend hospital prescription pad after the show..dont ask about the prescription.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 31, 2014)

This is what I'm jammin in the grow this morning. Donna the way I like her. 

Oh, popping these today! Look at the Search for the trip weed thread over on I C M A G. Gotta love a strain where the seed descriptoin states it has no medicinal value and refers to it as lysergic, sounds medicinal to me.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Oct 31, 2014)

i couldnt help myself..i wired it up,no candles...damn i got obsessive this year


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 31, 2014)

BTF I have a buddy running the Zamaldelica now and another friend who grew it awhile back. Ace is a great company and you should find some great plants in that pack!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 2, 2014)

Can't remember if i showed you guys the Dank Sinatra Remix yet...55 days flower


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 2, 2014)

hmm.. i need travel brochures!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i couldnt help myself..i wired it up,no candles...damn i got obsessive this year
> View attachment 3284601


I swear I can almost make out a hasmark in your under wear


----------



## bushwickbill (Nov 2, 2014)

Started a Fast and Vast auto a few days ago. Just got little sprouts now.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2014)

My little retard A/C diesel with his 2 tops is coming along nowadays 
 
Just topped all my tops on this guy since I'm waiting on the other one


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I swear I can almost make out a hasmark in your under wear


halloween waits for laundry!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 7, 2014)

some insomnia inspired updates on my tent..the auto original amnesia,and stellas 2 weeks into flower..the scrubs are recovering also,and will actually yeild something! glad i didnt cut em..stellas gonna over grow em anyhow.lol


----------



## skuba (Nov 8, 2014)

hahaha that tim and eric shit is crazy


----------



## bushwickbill (Nov 9, 2014)

So my fast and vast auto sprouted on Nov 1. It's looking good. I've switched to all LED's and man.... This things are already looking better, no stretch nice broad leaves.... Once they get a little more along I'll post some picks


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## skuba (Nov 11, 2014)

What's that bud on the right? looks dank

rory they're putting up a free download of unreleased dead stuff every day on dead.net you should check it out. todays is a fire version of help>slip>franklin's tower but they've put out some more elusive songs too


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 12, 2014)

My new garden is looking great, except for my Chocolate Fondue. Leaves are curling and bit light green but I'm chalking that up to re-learning how to grow well. N deficiency maybe? I just switched over to 12/12 4 days ago, but I always keep my nutes on the lower side, so maybe that;s it. The BBOG and C99 are looking great. Especially the C99. I'm gonna have to check out some more offerings from Female Seeds. Most likely that Iced Grapefruit.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2014)

i on the otherhand want to check out more offerings from this female


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i on the otherhand want to check out more offerings from this female


Thats a bad mama jamma


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 15, 2014)

Rory you travel brochures are ready but the damn post office is still on strike here. I need to send quite a few things quite a few places and couriers will floor me cash wise, sorry brother


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 15, 2014)

its all good brother..im dealing with issues in my dwc..root rot,but how? 63 degree chiller,weekly res changes,stresszyme..im stumped...bleached and cleaned wish me luck..i wanna have a ratpack in there soon!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2014)

jo-lean..and some dumbass i seen on the road..hey dumbass grower! its ten degrees out! not farming weather!

the purple one is purple haze..cold has shit crazy!


----------



## bushwickbill (Nov 20, 2014)

2 Fast and Vast autos. This is my first time using all LED and man these plants are looking good. Best grow I have done so far.


----------



## bushwickbill (Nov 20, 2014)

Also, this just in.... Since I still have room, planted an Auto White Berry and an auto Dark Devil. Figured I'd ramp this up a bit now that I have plenty 'o' light.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 20, 2014)

im eventually getting a solar storm for trying out..just curiosity,i doubt ill convert..
hows your letric bill,bill?


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Nov 23, 2014)

Just a few shots of my tent. I think I may need a better camera. And by that I mean better camera skills.

 
They all are looking ok. The C99 is stretching more than I would have imagined but it is sativa dominant so. Surprisingly the Chocolate Fondue is still quite short. Great lateral branching but staying pretty short, but new strain so I dunno really how it's supposed to act.

That Fondue is also hands down the stinkiest, skunkiest, dankest smelling strain I've ever grown. 4 days into flower and she's wicked overpowering the whole closet. I'm not complaining though.

Its also awesome to finally be able to drive again lol. Fucking snowstorm put the whole county into a state of emergency with a travel ban. And we barely got over a foot where I live. Had to dig out my grandma's house today though, and I've never seen snow like that before. She got almost 8 ft, but I couldn't get out there to shovel till today so it was wicked compacted. Literally took over 2 hours of snowblowing and shoveling just to get a single path from the garage to the street on an average suburban driveway.

Now I'm about to ease my pains with a j of cotton candy and some K. Tough life I know.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2014)

hells yea dutch!
im looking for a prosperous new years as well


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Nov 28, 2014)

white lavendar,purple haze,potroast..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 10, 2014)

Got some blue dream commin down in a couple days, I like this strain alot

 
And my sorry lookin cactus


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 10, 2014)

This your first run with the Blue Dream? She's a fantastic lady!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

Bublonichronic said:


> View attachment 3310873 Got some blue dream commin down in a couple days, I like this strain alot
> 
> View attachment 3310874
> And my sorry lookin cactus


Love that dream...You run soil or water?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 10, 2014)

No, I think this will be the third time iv harvested the bd, haven't taken it past 10 weeks yet tho because the next round is usually ready to go by then..and I been growing in promixhp so I guess soilless


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 10, 2014)

Bublonichronic said:


> No, I think this will be the third time iv harvested the bd, haven't taken it past 10 weeks yet tho because the next round is usually ready to go by then..and I been growing in promixhp so I guess soilless


Mix a bale of hp and bx together,see what you think...


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 10, 2014)

Unless youre trying to improve water retention I wouldn't mix them and then id just go with the BX.
She'll keep packing on weight after 10 weeks but I like her best around 8.5-9.5 weeks. An early chop around 7.5 results in the most munchies inducing effect I've ever had.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 10, 2014)

The quarter retention supports the myco more,while draining in a timely fashion still..ime..


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 11, 2014)

I buy BX because I veg in party cups and they can use all the help they can get holding moisture. For flower I cut it about 3:2 with perlite. It should be watered daily but is a great mix otherwise.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2014)

Ahh...I veg in 3gal pots...some times a week in the aero cloner


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2014)

Does anyone else hate it when you get oil on your finger and stick it to your phone screen?..suck balls...lol.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 12, 2014)

I know that pain bro.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't scratch your eye. Resin in the eye sucks balls.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 13, 2014)

So,I was tinkering with picture functions,and I realized how to be a seed dealer..take a pic of good weed,label it,sell seeds you find on your cousins floor as the pic.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 13, 2014)

here is a norwegian man saving a duck in freezing water.... maybe not relevant, but at least a there's a duck, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> here is a norwegian man saving a duck in freezing water.... maybe not relevant, but at least a there's a duck, right?


How did the duck get frozen like that?Did it say? Thats actually pretty awesome tho


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How did the duck get frozen like that?Did it say? Thats actually pretty awesome tho


Idk, from what I read the guy just saw the helpless duck, and he said "not today!" and went in after it. this is what I read

http://www.techtimes.com/articles/22102/20141212/epic-man-saves-a-duck-from-a-frozen-lake-restores-faith-in-humanity.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Idk, from what I read the guy just saw the helpless duck, and he said "not today!" and went in after it. this is what I read
> 
> http://www.techtimes.com/articles/22102/20141212/epic-man-saves-a-duck-from-a-frozen-lake-restores-faith-in-humanity.htm


Thats awesome @MrEDuck should be more careful when he goes skating


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 13, 2014)

SAVE THE DUCKS! QUACK!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 14, 2014)

That dude is awesome!
Should I ever meet him he will get smoked the fuck out for his heroism!

@[email protected] most waterfowl lack the ability to feel temperature through their feet and can't tell that water is about to freeze until they're getting stuck. Also diving ducks can be down long enough for water to start to freeze which is probably what happened here because of the position the duck was in where it was frozen under the water. Good thing out hero happened by when he did!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> That dude is awesome!
> Should I ever meet him he will get smoked the fuck out for his heroism!
> 
> @[email protected] most waterfowl lack the ability to feel temperature through their feet and can't tell that water is about to freeze until they're getting stuck. Also diving ducks can be down long enough for water to start to freeze which is probably what happened here because of the position the duck was in where it was frozen under the water. Good thing out hero happened by when he did!


I actually did not know any of that learn something new everyday


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2014)

@MrEDuck 
 
Stella Seedling I'm running figure I would update it's progress here... about 3 days old


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 25, 2014)

Blackwater x stella blue dream....not just stella bro...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2014)

Ya I did forget that good catch my man


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 25, 2014)

Wat Stella, is that the blue dream cut used?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Wat Stella, is that the blue dream cut used?


Ya x Blackwater the cut I got, theres a couple different crosses out there from what I been told


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 25, 2014)

Yea I let stella get her groove on..


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ya x Blackwater the cut I got, theres a couple different crosses out there from what I been told


No cuts..lol..just moms so far..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> No cuts..lol..just moms so far..


Hey! lol...You know what I meant....LMAO ...I just didnt wanna tag ya in and say ask Rory he has all your answer's


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 26, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Wat Stella, is that the blue dream cut used?


Many of us run a Blue Dream cut that has been named Stella because we're Deadheads.




time to bust up those frosty nugs one more time


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hey! lol...You know what I meant....LMAO ...I just didnt wanna tag ya in and say ask Rory he has all your answer's


I didnt want 30 p.m.s wondering where the "cut" was..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 26, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Many of us run a Blue Dream cut that has been named Stella because we're Deadheads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It IS the same stella tho.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 26, 2014)

The first bastardchild of a virgin...wow...coincidental dates?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> I didnt want 30 p.m.s wondering where the "cut" was..lol


You told me to remind youlol... It was quite less then 30 tho


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hmmm..where's the 3rd wise stoner?


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Jan 6, 2015)

@CCCmints
2 x nasty white rabbits,just cloned and filled up the rdwc,need a co2 tank though,and the hallway of work...I barely have 3ft to work in,maximized space..the water chiller is behind the left wall,along with the air pump and exhausts for various things outside..as you can see,I made my "ghetto mini-split" a.c. system,pumps air in..the controller turns on ALL fans and a.c. when needed via a relay trip cord..maximum efficiency.
But yea,that's what I been doing bro.(note the size of the San Pedro! )
Can't wait to see your tent thread! Get seeds in the air yet?
Im off to get a new spray bottle,and a couple clip on fans...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 6, 2015)

the right side of the garden full of bd, and some bd hash that I guess stupid people like


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey I know that plant...
If stupid people like hash..
Then a.)im retarded
b.) What's the I.q. of the hash MAKER?
 NICE B.D...I love it around that time when the colors of the trichs contrast so much!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 6, 2015)

Eh, I just like bd cause nobody says shit, and it yeilds nice...


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 6, 2015)

There's truth in that post....
I like it cause it makes me eat,and sleep....


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 6, 2015)

I like to pepper my bullshit with some truth, keeps the people commin back...


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 7, 2015)

She kills my pain and is such a simple plant to grow. 
Cut early she gives me the munchies like no other.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 7, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> She kills my pain and is such a simple plant to grow.
> Cut early she gives me the munchies like no other.


Yes she is always the pre-meal smoke for me...especially on holidays or when your friend foots the bill at the oyster house


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah I can smoke a bowl of the 7.5 week cut after eating and get hungry again. I've never had pot that could give me the munchies when I felt full.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 7, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> Yeah I can smoke a bowl of the 7.5 week cut after eating and get hungry again. I've never had pot that could give me the munchies when I felt full.


Shoulda tried the one I made into bho at 5weeks,the one that contracted canna-aids..given only 2 choices of food,McDonald's or dog shit,I woulda made a dogshit-big Mac after dabs of that..
Great taste,I got high too..but I've never had munchies like that before! I ate till I felt like I do on thanksgiving!!...the munchies effect was increased ten fold I feel..that or its just a mind trick,but I doubt that being a Jedi like myself


----------



## CCCmints (Jan 7, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> 2 x nasty white rabbits,just cloned and filled up the rdwc,need a co2 tank though,and the hallway of work...I barely have 3ft to work in,maximized space..the water chiller is behind the left wall,along with the air pump and exhausts for various things outside..as you can see,I made my "ghetto mini-split" a.c. system,pumps air in..the controller turns on ALL fans and a.c. when needed via a relay trip cord..maximum efficiency.
> But yea,that's what I been doing bro.(note the size of the San Pedro! )
> Can't wait to see your tent thread! Get seeds in the air yet?
> Im off to get a new spray bottle,and a couple clip on fans...


a cactus in the tent! i need to find me some san pedro. i'd LOOOOVE to grow some cactus alongside my plants. i'll be sure to link you to my thread when i get her started up. and yes, seeds are in the air! http://www.femaleseeds.nl/en/c99-70.html

i hope i made the right decision choosing c99 over blue dream. what you think?


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 7, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Shoulda tried the one I made into bho at 5weeks,the one that contracted canna-aids..given only 2 choices of food,McDonald's or dog shit,I woulda made a dogshit-big Mac after dabs of that..
> Great taste,I got high too..but I've never had munchies like that before! I ate till I felt like I do on thanksgiving!!...the munchies effect was increased ten fold I feel..that or its just a mind trick,but I doubt that being a Jedi like myself


It does make sense that it would be even stronger earlier. 


CCC I think you'll be happy either way.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 7, 2015)

CCCmints said:


> a cactus in the tent! i need to find me some san pedro. i'd LOOOOVE to grow some cactus alongside my plants. i'll be sure to link you to my thread when i get her started up. and yes, seeds are in the air! http://www.femaleseeds.nl/en/c99-70.html
> 
> i hope i made the right decision choosing c99 over blue dream. what you think?


Imo,taking the best example ive ever had from each strain,I'd say you're gonna be happy with Cindy..some one in my town was killing it with Cindy and silver [email protected],my manager at the time knew the grower and I got it consistently for a good 6months..I def can say with honesty I liked it over stella,but,they both are great in their own way..
Just watch that sativa stretch I know you're gonna have to deal with ..also,you know you can find Stella even if you lose your remaining HSO beans 
Yea,my san Pedro has tripled in size the short 4 months or so I've had it,I'm waiting another month,then cutting the smallest one up for friends and myself to propagate into new cacti.I'd like about 3 more to grow and chop up into @30 by this time next year,so I can spread it around town in secret gardens and have some on hand and ready anytime I feel like...plus they are cool as shit,and even if I didn't trip on em,I'd still have a bunch to grow for pleasure..im seriously starting a cacti/succulent collection atm just as a hobby,they are beautiful and interesting species,especially around my neck of the woods..cacti look alien here!!
No changes in your tent? Just strain?


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 7, 2015)

I've yet to smoke a C99 I've been truly happy with but the one I grew ran into problems when the light cycle got fucked and she started revegging.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 7, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> I've yet to smoke a C99 I've been truly happy with but the one I grew ran into problems when the light cycle got fucked and she started revegging.


Shit I had was the stickis-of the-ickis!!
He also had "endless sky"..I smoked the fuck up outta that,more than the Cindy.
Your Cindy was ok for the troubles it encountered bro..I think you might remember my comment on "old school Mexi-sat tastes,but in a good reminiscent way.."
Plus,untill I reached the maximum high I could get on it,I did keep re-packing it with Cindy,not even paying attention to the other flavors.lol..I think it was my ocd,and one of those "strain from my youth" combinations that did it for me tho


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 8, 2015)

I can see how the taste might bring back memories. I like the buzz but am not such a fan of the taste and would love to see how she would have come out.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a nice cindy from mosca. And a few males. One smells real pineapple like and will be getting jiggy with a delicious blueberry sativa (insomnia inducing) and a tangerine kush.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 8, 2015)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> I have a nice cindy from mosca. And a few males. One smells real pineapple like and will be getting jiggy with a delicious blueberry sativa (insomnia inducing) and a tangerine kush.


Fruit cocktail kush!!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 9, 2015)

Don't forget to bring a towel


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 9, 2015)

White lavender.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 9, 2015)

Stella.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 9, 2015)

Kali mist mother.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 9, 2015)

The black diesel.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm surprised by how broad the leaves are on that KM. If I didn't know them you could put her next to Stella and I would guess wrong for which plant took 100 days and which took 70.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 13, 2015)

Little longer than 100...unfortunately...but worth the wait


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 13, 2015)

When I say 100 days to describe flower it's usually an approximation that really means she finishes when she feels like it and not a moment sooner


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 13, 2015)

I just say longer than the 80s when asked about flower time on her...


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sugar punch..


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 18, 2015)

White lav stackin up,bud room,give sleeskunk 5!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Jan 19, 2015)

A whole grip(that's fuckton in Baltimoreese)
Of stella..couldn't fit the other 4 in the pic


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 19, 2015)

Jo-lean


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2015)

Stella B is coming along just top'd her today 
 
Little leaf curling thinkin just a little too much water this last watering ...Gave her some res water fter already watering her.

Ac Diesel was originally pretty disappointed but this gal is changing my mind everyday
 
 
Ult purp


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 26, 2015)

Kali mist


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 26, 2015)

Pot porn...
The foliage-freeks quarterly.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 26, 2015)

Gardens lookin good boys


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice looking plants. Rory I'm amazed by how much leafier your KM is than mine. The first time I harvested her I got 8g of trim from ~80g of buds. I trimmed her in like 20 mins. Mrs Duck was like you're done?


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 27, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> Nice looking plants. Rory I'm amazed by how much leafier your KM is than mine. The first time I harvested her I got 8g of trim from ~80g of buds. I trimmed her in like 20 mins. Mrs Duck was like you're done?


That's the banana pheno mom...she was 2 big in the veg room so I swapped her out..now I got 2 little ones,and I shit you not,I cut 1ft or more of stem off a week to keep them short!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 27, 2015)

Blue dream at about 9 1/2 weeks, been kinda neglecting the garden so this run is prolly gonna turn out not so great


And my newest bonsai, I think theyr pretty awesome, can't have to many


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 27, 2015)

Bonsai rule.one of my fondest books as a child was a giant informative book on them and rock gardens...awesome hobby!


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 28, 2015)

I love doing bonsai marijuana so I'd love to try it with trees one day.
A lot of yellow but I'm sure the smoke will still be good. She's a tough girl. The cactii are looking nice.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 28, 2015)

Dammit,now i wanna bonsai.. But unfortunately, my kids would love it to death I feel...that or my wife would look at it and it'd die instantly. She's not a plant person....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Blue dream at about 9 1/2 weeks, been kinda neglecting the garden so this run is prolly gonna turn out not so great
> View attachment 3340435
> View attachment 3340436
> And my newest bonsai, I think theyr pretty awesome, can't have to many
> View attachment 3340437


What kinda tree you using to bonsai? I looked into it in the past and confused as to what tree would b best?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 28, 2015)

Mine are junipers, not sure what species exactly, but you should get one they are pretty addicting, I'm actually more interested in my bonsais then my weed plants, theh just put off a great vibe


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 29, 2015)

Some more plants at week 4ish, got some OG and some strains I made, should purp up in a couple weeks


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 29, 2015)

Looking good!!

Got my led..I'm impressed,but will the girls be???
I'd take pics,but wouldn't you know it,I'm high.and don't wanna.
Maybe tomorrow, been a week of flower, I'll update..


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 30, 2015)

I'll be impressed if the ladies decide to grow towards it and not the Ushios.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Me too..
It was worth the $200 to turn it on and off quick and flash the wife 
I think its just gonna add a little spectrum difference, but 400watts extra anything will help.lol..
Trying to find a good deal on them 4ft t5 fixtures for my uvb..


----------



## Mr ADHD (Jan 30, 2015)

The two on the left are Auto Chemdog , The big girl on the right is Vertigo, 5 Critical Kush seedings , and a Tangilope seedling.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Tah dah.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice, trellis is the way to go, but I usualy am to lazy to put it up so I started using tomato cages


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 31, 2015)

I grow without a net because it's easier to run perpetual. Stakes and cages are awesome.
I would love to make a tomato cage with peony rings instead of loops.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 31, 2015)

Did you look at the size of the plants? That's a big tomato cage...there's only 5 plants in the tent 


MrEDuck said:


> I grow without a net because it's easier to run perpetual. Stakes and cages are awesome.
> I would love to make a tomato cage with peony rings instead of loops.


o


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 31, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> I
> I would love to make a tomato cage with peony rings instead of loops.


That's a pretty good idea


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2015)

Stella b Recoverin nicely from toppin and trimmin back node ....Got her good and dry and gave her some MIR love thinkin I had a lil to much N in there so dialin back on next watering ...Over last 24 could really see she enjoyed the flush


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 1, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Blue dream at about 9 1/2 weeks, been kinda neglecting the garden so this run is prolly gonna turn out not so great
> View attachment 3340435
> View attachment 3340436
> And my newest bonsai, I think theyr pretty awesome, can't have to many
> View attachment 3340437


got the dank ol satvia on the go


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 1, 2015)

if i was gonna grow weed first thing i'd do is sell coke small time as it gets, invest in a good setup, don't tell anybody im growing weed except maybe my best friend, sell large quanites to friends what are dealers. safest way where i wouldn't have to worry about getting robbed or havin to pack heat (a gun)


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 1, 2015)

Contradictory..
Selling coke/not worried bout getting robbed.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 1, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Contradictory..
> Selling coke/not worried bout getting robbed.


half grams/grams to good friends of coke, if im selling weed im gonna be selling a lot to a bigger range of ppl and shit gets around know i mean


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 1, 2015)

You'll find your financial endeavors less than enjoyable,less than fruitful,and more of a pita than a job!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 1, 2015)

people who rob is after ounces of weed which they can sell easily


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 1, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> got the dank ol satvia on the go


Thanks...blue dream is a great strain but my favorite to smoke is still power Africa, just a shitty yielder


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 1, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> people who rob is after ounces of weed which they can sell easily


Lol...so young,so naieve..
...u need 600$ tops to get started...I'd get a part time something...


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 2, 2015)

slingin blow wld only increase your chances of drawing undesirable attn bongwater. don't tell anyone you're growing, don't show anyone. learn to grow w 1 light, before u concern w unloading even one ounce. growing is a discipline, do it because you think you'll love it, not for cash. if you do it w tlc you'll get compensated. screw that gangsta mentality


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2015)

doubt i'll be doing that for a while anyways since my brother still lives with me, he never even smoked weed before so you get the picture.

but time fly's, the last 7 months went past in a blink of an eye


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 2, 2015)

Yall know what harvest means, dank oils


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 2, 2015)

Not for me..it means throwing a bunch more trim into a bin and listening to my friends bitch cause I won't make any cause I'm mother fucking lazy about it ....period.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 2, 2015)

Shit I blast my trim cause I'm lazy, I would rather make water hash but that's a lot of work


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 2, 2015)

Me also...I do it once or twice a year.should now,its so damn cold out I wouldn't need ice!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 5, 2015)

Beginning of week 3 today..


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 5, 2015)

Fuck this crackerjack site. Sry guys I tried to fix it and it got worse...
Must need an error code sacrifice ..


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 5, 2015)

Got 2x 300w led panels coming next week..gonna be 2200watts total,400w cob led,1200w hps,600w led diode style...gonna be a nice harvest I feel.


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 6, 2015)

Filling in nicely! The new LEDs going outside the 600s?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 6, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> Filling in nicely! The new LEDs going outside the 600s?


One on one side of one hood,the other led light in opposite location on other hood..
Got a dark corner where one plant is reaching in a little,and since I trellised everything to the damn edge of the tent,I feel a little light in those areas will increase my end..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2015)

Been tempted to go LED myself... but am about to pull the trigger on more HID. You convinced with LED Rory?... getting more HID is cheaper and I can have more headroom etc, but burning to try an led panel or two...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> I grow without a net because it's easier to run perpetual. Stakes and cages are awesome.
> I would love to make a tomato cage with peony rings instead of loops.


A few guys on here do big girls in perpetual, pots on castors. Been wanting to make little platforms with wheels man how easy will that make it all eh?! Can go ape making spots for stakes etc so no more poking into pots and so on.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> people who rob is after ounces of weed which they can sell easily


You will get eaten alive in a day in this biz the way you talk mate. What you are not recognizing is that people rob and kill people over turf and it sounds like that kind of thing goes down in your area. You want to sell coke, especially small time, without the blessings of some serious cats much higher up the food chain, you are food. If ganja is controlled to the same level I your area, same applies. You have to earn your keep with the right crew. Pay your dues, work hard hours, bring in fat stacks, then you will be looked after. But make those stacks without paying your dues mate seriously, you are lunch. This is global. It is how the underground works. This ain't the Brotherhood we are talking about any longer. Serious people out there my friend.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You will get eaten alive in a day in this biz the way you talk mate. What you are not recognizing is that people rob and kill people over turf and it sounds like that kind of thing goes down in your area. You want to sell coke, especially small time, without the blessings of some serious cats much higher up the food chain, you are food. If ganja is controlled to the same level I your area, same applies. You have to earn your keep with the right crew. Pay your dues, work hard hours, bring in fat stacks, then you will be looked after. But make those stacks without paying your dues mate seriously, you are lunch. This is global. It is how the underground works. This ain't the Brotherhood we are talking about any longer. Serious people out there my friend.


I don't have to worry about that around here i got ppl watching my back i used to be connected, but there's always a possibility i get robbed by some saucy little fuck whats not from around here, thats why we never like new ppl you can never trust them, one new guy came here and started selling a bunch of weed which is usually no big deal but he started stealing costumers,and at one point sold weed to a somebodys little brother what was like 11 at the time,and he got robbed for like 5 ounces of weed and hash


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 8, 2015)

I've been robbed..it was by my "friend"..3 guys kicked in the door at 3am,one with a gun,another with a bat,other unarmed, all masked..
I let them get $200...20k was in the chimney flu on a string..but they had no idea..they just knew I had cash cause I called my "friend" often to get bags of herb,he sold a decent bag to me every 3 days or so...
So then I find out way later,who it was,and by then,he had got in an argument at a party with a dude,run away letting a few fly from THE SAME GUN I was robbed with,and killing dude..I think he did 8yrs...
They were on coke.
Got 2 other instances, one where I was chilling at a dudes house and he got his door kicked in by 8 dudes and we got held up..they thought the K on the table was COKE,did a few lines on the way out from robbin everyone..i got lucky,I learned immediately what was going on as I heard the door..I layed on the ground like they said,on top of all my shit..
3 time I was mugged by 3 guys and a gun..random mugging...but,I bet the were on COKE.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 8, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I've been robbed..it was by my "friend"..3 guys kicked in the door at 3am,one with a gun,another with a bat,other unarmed, all masked..
> I let them get $200...20k was in the chimney flu on a string..but they had no idea..they just knew I had cash cause I called my "friend" often to get bags of herb,he sold a decent bag to me every 3 days or so...
> So then I find out way later,who it was,and by then,he had got in an argument at a party with a dude,run away letting a few fly from THE SAME GUN I was robbed with,and killing dude..I think he did 8yrs...
> They were on coke.
> ...


yeah i seen somebody get shot in the head right in front of me which i don't like to talk about over coke, wasn't a good friend or anything though thank god. crazy coke heads and guns don't mix. but like i said IF I sold a little bit around here its no big deal, got friends, getting robbed over the little bit i'd have just wouldn't happen, wouldn't be doing it on my own anyways


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 8, 2015)

You seem adamant.. So good luck IF you do


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm not being adamant because i'm foolish or stubborn though, its just i got a real good reason to believe bcuz i used to be connected, on everybody's good side around here almost everybody knows my deal

doubt I'm gonna do that anyways though, got out of the game for a reason, i don't want to end up in jail or some shit


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2015)

Used to be, sound more like thought you were. I am as connected as I was twenty years ago, because in this game as you say there is blood, a connection means family, family sticks. There is no used to be, only thought you were my friend. Let us get that very clear. The fact that you are talking out about it shows negligence and complacency bordering on stupidity. If any body is ever going to get himself in trouble it is the guy that thinks it is cool to say 'hey I wanna deal coke' ... don't know if you've noticed but none of us deal, we just grow a few herbs. And i mean this entire site aside from the legal chaps. We all JUST grow a FEW herbs. Hint fucking hint, nudge nudge nudge.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Used to be, sound more like thought you were. I am as connected as I was twenty years ago, because in this game as you say there is blood, a connection means family, family sticks. There is no used to be, only thought you were my friend. Let us get that very clear. The fact that you are talking out about it shows negligence and complacency bordering on stupidity. If any body is ever going to get himself in trouble it is the guy that thinks it is cool to say 'hey I wanna deal coke' ... don't know if you've noticed but none of us deal, we just grow a few herbs. And i mean this entire site aside from the legal chaps. We all JUST grow a FEW herbs. Hint fucking hint, nudge nudge nudge.


i don't think its cool to sell coke at all, and just cause most ppl here grow doesn't nobody can't talk about anything else besides weed or selling weed, and as for you saying i'm stupid because once your connected you can't be unconnected, your the one who is being stupid because it isn't the mafia you can leave when you want to if u really want to, unless your really high up in the drug game. I still chill with those ppl connected but i don't do any stealing or drug dealing anymore, I'm still kind of connected i guess i'd be be able to get back in easily, and yeah i think of these ppl as family still, i grew up around these ppl, i learned to run before i learned the walk know what im sayin

and yes i know this isn't the thread to talk about the game lol, but i started off talking about weed and got carried away


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 8, 2015)

Man, this thread took a fat shit


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 8, 2015)

thread died right quick, so grow up dude


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 8, 2015)

Says the wannabe gangster, go buy some cut to shit shit and play big dog kid


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 8, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Says the wannabe gangster, go buy some cut to shit shit and play big dog kid


i aint a wannabe gangster cause i simply don't want to be a gangster, what would u call a gangster somebody who moves ounces every week and shoots ppl? i was in a gang but i never called myself a gangster, being a gangster with dirty money is nothing to be proud of anyways, having a good job being able to pay for shit legit is something to be proud of. gangsters either end up dead or in jail


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 8, 2015)

So who's getting ready for spring??


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 8, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> So who's getting ready for spring??


yup I'm ready, i had enough of snow and being cold as fuck outside, getting stuck on everywhere in car


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> So who's getting ready for spring??


Me


Me


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 8, 2015)

whodat over here growing the dank ol indica


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 8, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whodat over here growing the dank ol indica


80% of that strain is sat..not by looks,by lineage..and by its flowering eternity,I mean,time


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whodat over here growing the dank ol indica


Thats the sat.(AC Diesel) the others the indica...



Quick somebody get them bastards some magnesium...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2015)

That thing has donkey dicks galore ya gota look at the smaller pic sideway's to pic em out one has probably got a 8-10" base on it cant wait to see what she does in the end ....not to shabby tho for a 2 plant seed that I was really disappointed with in the beginning she has found a way into my heart


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Thats the sat.(AC Diesel) the others the indica...
> 
> 
> 
> Quick somebody get them bastards some magnesium...lol


Don't they make high end bike frames from magnesium? I saw a mcguyver once...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Don't they make high end bike frames from magnesium? I saw a mcguyver once...


I think so lol...Had to change her up and get a lot more of the N out was lockin shit up up but as of today she is lookin even better....one of these days I'll turn out just one of those perfect beasts you and @MrEDuck do but until then I do believe she will get the job done!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 8, 2015)

what does the HS stand for it in the title?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 8, 2015)

TREE FIDDY!


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 8, 2015)

Jack's and Promix is like easy mode for growing  Getting to know your clones helps too.
Bongwater the HS is this section.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I think so lol...Had to change her up and get a lot more of the N out was lockin shit up up but as of today she is lookin even better....one of these days I'll turn out just one of those perfect beasts you and @MrEDuck do but until then I do believe she will get the job done!!


We all have bad runs,hiccups,accidents but you're girls are looking great! Little imperfections always pop up in a grow...not knowing what to do or why you're doing it makes it harder for mkst but you do have q grasp,and can already tell improvement...
Gonna be a long wait for that smoke.lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 8, 2015)

how's my current grow looking?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 8, 2015)

How did you get a cut of my invisible OG?!


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 8, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> How did you get a cut of my invisible OG?!


 been looking for it for ages... shit's harder to find than a dick on a tick i tell yah..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> We all have bad runs,hiccups,accidents but you're girls are looking great! Little imperfections always pop up in a grow...not knowing what to do or why you're doing it makes it harder for mkst but you do have q grasp,and can already tell improvement...
> Gonna be a long wait for that smoke.lol..


I kno right? But that purp is comin up on chop Lil amber here and there but just a ton of cloudy good swelling in the calyx and really slowin down on hair production waitin to see what the next week says on her....Shoulda popped the bottom a little more then I did gotta bit of fluffy on the bottom o well could be worst tho....That ac has just got some monster colas cant wait till I chop em up and clean em up should make for some great porn tho...hopin dehumidifier keeps the rot at bay


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 8, 2015)

you having humidity problems in the winter whodat?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> you having humidity problems in the winter whodat?


Kinda My box is in a unfinished basement so when I get a good thaw some moisture makes its way in plus the buckets I can creep up into the 60'srather not worry bout it...Got wacked w/ it on my last sky plant and had to make butter out of the rest....which actually turned out pretty damn good


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 9, 2015)

I hear that invisible OG yields like shut even by OG standards though.
Racer you switching to T5s?


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 9, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> I hear that invisible OG yields like shut even by OG standards though.
> Racer you switching to T5s?


 that's a standard google image search image mre, but i thought about it after talking to rm3, maybe when i dig up some more coin.. was thinking of trying a setup like his, but vertical..


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 9, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> that's a standard google image search image mre, but i thought about it after talking to rm3, maybe when i dig up some more coin.. was thinking of trying a setup like his, but vertical..


I love my double decked t5s.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 9, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I love my double decked t5s.


 you just veg with them though, no, rory?
i was thinking about 2 4 foot, 8 bulb high bays, vertical, one on each of two of the three walls..


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 9, 2015)

My first grow ever I did the same..it was t12s it was so long ago...you'll do good...mix up the bulbs...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 10, 2015)

Fluorescent lights can grow some intensely dense plants with crazy tight nodes. Still my preferred lighting in a tight spot. Dangle a few cfl's down the canopy amd results can get more than pleasing.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm working in a rabbit hole..I got 2ft wide space to work in..


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 10, 2015)

Looking nice. I was just looking at the Head Trip yesterday. Do you know whose Malawi that is?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I'm working in a rabbit hole..I got 2ft wide space to work in..


You're a magician for working in that space at all!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 10, 2015)

Its a challenge with the small crawlspace door,and the close quarters,but it works,and its hidden well(never would guess a 6x8x4 tent is behind a 2x3 crawlspace door)..every foot of tent was more yield so I maxed out on everything...
LEDs here tomorrow!


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 10, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> Looking nice. I was just looking at the Head Trip yesterday. Do you know whose Malawi that is?


Bodhi

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-malawi-gold/prod_4051.html


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 10, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Bodhi
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-malawi-gold/prod_4051.html


I'm actually getting some @friday from a friend...can't wait!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 11, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Its a challenge with the small crawlspace door,and the close quarters,but it works,and its hidden well(never would guess a 6x8x4 tent is behind a 2x3 crawlspace door)..every foot of tent was more yield so I maxed out on everything...
> LEDs here tomorrow!



That s the natural progression of most any grow. I've built many and I always make room to work, then fill it with lights and plants at a later date. This month i've been crawling in between plants on my knees just to water. I think I can fit 2 more lights though.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 11, 2015)

Yea I'm using a kerosene stick pump to water..lol..it works.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2015)

Stella B @ the top probably goin into the box next wk that pic is a few days old had to raise the light and shelf its attached to about a foot....Pulled my ult purp fought a valiant battle w/ bananas that I'm hoping is from when my timer went out on me. I'll kno for sure when the clone hits the box.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 14, 2015)

Looking good!
Herm could be from the timer,or nutes when they were changed..hope its not genetics..looks like a keeper!
When you gonna get some orca film for the walls?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Looking good!
> Herm could be from the timer,or nutes when they were changed..hope its not genetics..looks like a keeper!
> When you gonna get some orca film for the walls?


Probably not that was just a lil temp setup probably gonna get another box or two ....one to dry in another for veg, every once in awhile I toy w/ this grandiose idea that I will just build one big box and seal it up that does it all. I got a a ton of those big ass co2 bottles full just sitting around I would like to give em a whack one day. who knows what I may do in the future gotta see what my crystal ball tells me ....Aha I see


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 14, 2015)

I have co2 set up,but never used it this time..I out grew the space for the tank! Maybe next time..I still think my ventilations coming on too often to use it..maybe it won't at 85degrees..which is good since the LEDs raised the temp...I should redo the ventilation and utilize the 5degree cold outside.
Fuck winter...why can't it be July already?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Probably not that was just a lil temp setup probably gonna get another box or two ....one to dry in another for veg, every once in awhile I toy w/ this grandiose idea that I will just build one big box and seal it up that does it all. I got a a ton of those big ass co2 bottles full just sitting around I would like to give em a whack one day. who knows what I may do in the future gotta see what my crystal ball tells me ....Aha I see


Mmmm potroast..the dankest of danky dank dizzzle diggy dank danky dankness...
Let's hope you get the rainbow roast...
It turns 4 or 5 different colors as its getting ripe...


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm running potroast next tent addition,as it'll be done by DEADline..bwahaha...I couldn't resist...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Mmmm potroast..the dankest of danky dank dizzzle diggy dank danky dankness...
> Let's hope you get the rainbow roast...
> It turns 4 or 5 different colors as its getting ripe...


That would be cool really wouldnt mind getting a male and snatchin him up one of the ok bitches of the bunch and gettin some beans to work w/ for sure. Gotta keep the library up to date!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I'm running potroast next tent addition,as it'll be done by DEADline..bwahaha...I couldn't resist...


What goes into the roast again?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 14, 2015)

Mystery dude..
I got the seeds from my dad who got a bag of pot from my friend..I later found out the herb came from a posterous 'family' wanna be I'll affectionately refer to as cunt bubble.cunt bubble makes things up because of her low ego,like the fact that she's making LSD,or that wavy gravy works on the farm where she gets her pot from..oh,she's mobbed up too..
Far cry from the cheesey kid who used to tap on my window for a ten strip when we were 16..
Any how,she gave this lb of herb to my friend and it had 7 seeds.I kept the best...she told him it was "potroast"..I know its some kinda sour diesel cross of sorts..regardless,I've got the only thing worthwhile to come out of cunt bubble ever..cept the jokes of course.


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 14, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I'm running potroast next tent addition,as it'll be done by DEADline..bwahaha...I couldn't resist...


You'd better get a KM in there pronto then


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tomorrow or Monday..allready ahead of ya bro..had clones even before they announced the show..been waiting for those LEDs for the corners..been cutting on those clones to keep em short for 2 weeks now..gonna throw one of those and some nwr moms in...


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 14, 2015)

I guess after I harvest the big girls I'm gonna keep filling up the tent with loaners in 3gal pots from my other grow...I won't be too mad if a couple are outta whack when I return from Colorado,At least it will just be a small plant,not half a tent!


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 14, 2015)

IDK man, I think the untended ones might be better off than the ones left with your helper


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 14, 2015)

Actually I've dumbed it down for him so its not a lot he cabln screw up,cept not watering,which he does,but not correctly..I'll be OK for a week...problem is,he's going too...:-O


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2015)

You should sell that story lmao! East coast clone only kinda like dumpster


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 14, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Actually I've dumbed it down for him so its not a lot he cabln screw up,cept not watering,which he does,but not correctly..I'll be OK for a week...problem is,he's going too...:-O


Well I guess the girls at the big grow will be OK as well. I can't tell you how much it upsets me that he has gainful employment and I dont...


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 14, 2015)

He gets out what he puts in,so idk about gainful.. Lol..
Heat went up to 80-82 due to the LEDs,but I had an extra in line booster fan and some hose,so I spliced in a hose to the false wall,where its @20degrees or LESS,and hook it into the trigger box with all the venting plugs,so extra a.c. for nothing..I'm thinking it'll be more effecient,but its apparent I won't be able to run all the lamps in the summer..maybe,I'll try,it might help the hood exhaust is tied into the HVAC,in the summer the hoods are cooled with the a.c...
Working so far...


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 15, 2015)

Awww yeauh.
 
And I hooked up my new 25w 350000 btu a.c...(will be 60kbtu next week,-13degrees!)


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 17, 2015)

Some buds, I don't know why this bd turned out so bad this time

 
But I got that romain lettus on deck


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 18, 2015)

Anyone els getting their veggie garden ready? Got this 3 tier from home dep. pretty sturdy and was able to use a lot of old Pete moss to fill it but still gonna top it off with some good compost, thinking about gettin another one to put next to this one


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 18, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Anyone els getting their veggie garden ready? Got this 3 tier from home dep. pretty sturdy and was able to use a lot of old Pete moss to fill it but still gonna top it off with some good compost, thinking about gettin another one to put next to this one
> View attachment 3354303


I've got over a foot of snow on the ground.no.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 18, 2015)

Beginning 5th week of flower

 Sugar punch
 Jbxms
 The soon to be massive cola of the blue Hawaiian...


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 18, 2015)

Group hug.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 18, 2015)

More jack berry x mad scientist...
Hey sannie,not that you need one,but, ,p.m. me if you ever want a tester..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 19, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Bodhi
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-malawi-gold/prod_4051.html


I womt bother with another breeder ever again. B is the man. Holy shit what dank.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Please let him breed Christmas tree or sugar shack..


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 20, 2015)

Sugarpunch kneeling before the guillotine


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 20, 2015)

Not gonna try to fix the doubles,it always makes more...crackerjack it up!
Some flower room pics.new ushios rocking...
 
@WhoDat..the orca film glow,no hotspots...just an example for ya..


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 20, 2015)

Some joLEAN
 
And Stella


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 20, 2015)

Just sent my LT x Jo through stress tests... handled over 100 and went right up to the lamps. Tough as nails. Some of the other girls had themselves a good freak out.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just sent my LT x Jo through stress tests... handled over 100 and went right up to the lamps. Tough as nails. Some of the other girls had themselves a good freak out.


I put an @4ft tall or so Jo into flower yesterday..fun stuff!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 20, 2015)

I am going a little Jo crazy over here... Lemon Thai x Joseph, Golden Goat x Jo, Cherry AK x Jo all in flower as of yesterday. Upgraded the tent to winter configuration, a little warm but hey, if you can't stand the heat then throw a banana and be culled lol. Warming up for my keeper runs now. Last few crosses to explore then I shall unleash the fury. Its going to look like an early snow hit the inside of my tent lol. Carbon scrubners will be totally futile.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 20, 2015)

Growing this Congo cross... smells like puppy breath on one pheno. The rest smell like sweaty day laborer. I kid you not. Meh.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 20, 2015)

I have some cherry ak x ww x jack herer x romulan( I think, I ordered a ton of seeds recently,its def cherry an) on the way..I'm excited..I've been wanting to try the golden goat..Jo is such a keeper..lol,I still only popped one seed!!! Not often that happens.. Results are clear..the judges lean.lol


Mad Hamish said:


> I am going a little Jo crazy over here... Lemon Thai x Joseph, Golden Goat x Jo, Cherry AK x Jo all in flower as of yesterday. Upgraded the tent to winter configuration, a little warm but hey, if you can't stand the heat then throw a banana and be culled lol. Warming up for my keeper runs now. Last few crosses to explore then I shall unleash the fury. Its going to look like an early snow hit the inside of my tent lol. Carbon scrubners will be totally futile.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 21, 2015)

Damn bro I clean forgot, I owe you brochures. You should kick my ass for this. I will fix on Monday.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 21, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Damn bro I clean forgot, I owe you brochures. You should kick my ass for this. I will fix on Monday.


I'm in this life for leisure...act accordingly I allways say......when ever is good enough bro


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 21, 2015)

The Sloth Life: Live Slow, Die Whenever.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 21, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> The Sloth Life: Live Slow, Die Whenever.


Like your new avatar BTW..
I've yet to run bodhi.hint,hint,wink wink,nudge nudge
I'm not slothish..but postal inspectors are
Summer fun? We got 16in of snow with more falling now...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 22, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Like your new avatar BTW..
> I've yet to run bodhi.hint,hint,wink wink,nudge nudge
> I'm not slothish..but postal inspectors are
> Summer fun? We got 16in of snow with more falling now...


Well slap me silly and call me Betty, I will need to send you some DeadlyG gear. Be forewarned, you can't flower them from seed at all, only clones run stable. But holy shit mate.... only thing ever I can't finish a joint of. Bongs are murder.


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well slap me silly and call me Betty, I will need to send you some DeadlyG gear. Be forewarned, you can't flower them from seed at all, only clones run stable. But holy shit mate.... only thing ever I can't finish a joint of. Bongs are murder.


should make for some good dabs then.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 22, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> should make for some good dabs then.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 22, 2015)

That was at 55 days... and here is the Grape Stomper x (GS x Jo)


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well slap me silly and call me Betty, I will need to send you some DeadlyG gear. Be forewarned, you can't flower them from seed at all, only clones run stable. But holy shit mate.... only thing ever I can't finish a joint of. Bongs are murder.


Hey Betty,
Why not stable from seed but stable with the clone of?This is new to me..I thought clones were identical in every way..I'm no pro breeder tho..so I know jack..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 22, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Hey Betty,
> Why not stable from seed but stable with the clone of?This is new to me..I thought clones were identical in every way..I'm no pro breeder tho..so I know jack..


Something I learned from the real pro testers and some other really advanced fellas here like Calicat. It moves into what SHOE calls 'epigenetics'. Basically not all genetic potential is ever expressed. So each time you clone a generation onwards, fresh genetic expressions can manifest, giving you your own phenotype based on your environment and plant genotype. With the DeadlyG this was a sure fire way to tame the bananas. The DeadlyG dad is one badass son of a bitch that tends to give balls and nanners in the first generation from seed plants. The line was dropped and all testing aborted but I carried on and tamed two crosses anyhow, and I am not regretting it at all. Total hitman Indy type herb. Resistance is futile. Anyhow, many people hold that a plant that gives bananas will not do it as clones and I have found this to be accurate. Conversely, enough light and ciculation and i mean fuckloads will probably see seed plants through with the DeadlyG.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 22, 2015)

I do both really.. I plant a seed,how it up to take 8to10 clones and throw it into flower..if I like it,in 2 months or so I keep a clone,throw the others into flower and start it over again...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 22, 2015)

Yup same here. Will never let a good cut slip away ever again.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 22, 2015)

They're like women..all have my love,some more than others...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 22, 2015)

I feel that way about vodka lmfao... as long as it is real, I love them all.


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Something I learned from the real pro testers and some other really advanced fellas here like Calicat. It moves into what SHOE calls 'epigenetics'. Basically not all genetic potential is ever expressed. So each time you clone a generation onwards, fresh genetic expressions can manifest, giving you your own phenotype based on your environment and plant genotype. With the DeadlyG this was a sure fire way to tame the bananas. The DeadlyG dad is one badass son of a bitch that tends to give balls and nanners in the first generation from seed plants. The line was dropped and all testing aborted but I carried on and tamed two crosses anyhow, and I am not regretting it at all. Total hitman Indy type herb. Resistance is futile. Anyhow, many people hold that a plant that gives bananas will not do it as clones and I have found this to be accurate. Conversely, enough light and ciculation and i mean fuckloads will probably see seed plants through with the DeadlyG.


I've definitely seen plants that throw nanners low early in flower the first time don't do it on subsequent runs. I'm not sure how much clones adapt though. The phenotype will change as the environment does but I've seen stability in a stable environment.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 22, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> I've definitely seen plants that throw nannies low early in flower the first time don't do it. I'm not sure how much clones adapt that. The phenotype will change as the environment does but I've seen stability in a stable environment.


The 'OG' nanners I call them. Low down little suckers that seem to never re appear as long as you blast enough light down there. A few of my keepers did that and never showed a banana since. This is a topic where I have participated in many discussions all devoid of any real science or conclusion. Only thing I found of real use so far, is that peer review has shown beyond doubt that MOST ladies that her out do not do it as clones. Some Cali Connection gear and of course Thai crosses can't be saved no matter what though. I guess it boils down to if it is a true hermaphrodite gene, or if the girls are so finicky they stress out easily at first. Mostly I have found the latter to be true, and I will only pass along risky genetics if I have EASILY tamed them myself. Still waiting for the real science to emerge slowly on this, fascinating topic most certainly!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 22, 2015)

I noticed clones are less likely to herm too, and if they still do after cloning a couple generations of cloning will stop it most times..this my superlemonhaze x querkle got a really fruity smell and gets really purple around week 8, I been callin it super space haze


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I feel that way about vodka lmfao... as long as it is real, I love them all.


I retired from liquor whoring..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 22, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> I've definitely seen plants that throw nannies low early in flower the first time don't do it. I'm not sure how much clones adapt that. The phenotype will change as the environment does but I've seen stability in a stable environment.


Hey,now that I think of it my Jo-LEAN had nanners first run...none since ...hmmm..awesome stuff for a Sunday


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> The 'OG' nanners I call them. Low down little suckers that seem to never re appear as long as you blast enough light down there. A few of my keepers did that and never showed a banana since. This is a topic where I have participated in many discussions all devoid of any real science or conclusion. Only thing I found of real use so far, is that peer review has shown beyond doubt that MOST ladies that her out do not do it as clones. Some Cali Connection gear and of course Thai crosses can't be saved no matter what though. I guess it boils down to if it is a true hermaphrodite gene, or if the girls are so finicky they stress out easily at first. Mostly I have found the latter to be true, and I will only pass along risky genetics if I have EASILY tamed them myself. Still waiting for the real science to emerge slowly on this, fascinating topic most certainly!


Yea Cali connection blackwater hermed no matter what and I cloned the fuck outta it,not even knowing about this aspect of cloning...the male I got from a fem pack was a stud tho. and made many fine babies with Stella and potroast(burnt roast)..
Guess i found a use for c.c. gear after all


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 22, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I retired from liquor whoring..lol


Its not whoring! It is a passionate and loving relationship! Taking the word 'spiritual' literally. Lmfao, I said I love the stuff, means I buy damn expensive bottles of small batch Polish and savour them slooooowwwwlllyyyy. Like the old timers and their bourbon. I respect it too much to waste it on getting drunk. I freeze the bottles and drink neat, I actually REALLY like good vodka.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 22, 2015)

Yea,my issue was I REALLY liked bourbon and I live in the moonshine capitol of the united states if not the world,more moonshine here than a warren Haynes concert ...plus being a chef,you get special privledges,like your own half gallon of makers mark or Jefferson's reserve..just for staff drinks of course
I'll have my buddy make you some vodka,looks like you need a kids water toy or some stateside shampoo or something


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 22, 2015)

Hmmmm... what comes in a barrel and will look cool being sent.... hmmmm....


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> The 'OG' nanners I call them. Low down little suckers that seem to never re appear as long as you blast enough light down there. A few of my keepers did that and never showed a banana since. This is a topic where I have participated in many discussions all devoid of any real science or conclusion. Only thing I found of real use so far, is that peer review has shown beyond doubt that MOST ladies that her out do not do it as clones. Some Cali Connection gear and of course Thai crosses can't be saved no matter what though. I guess it boils down to if it is a true hermaphrodite gene, or if the girls are so finicky they stress out easily at first. Mostly I have found the latter to be true, and I will only pass along risky genetics if I have EASILY tamed them myself. Still waiting for the real science to emerge slowly on this, fascinating topic most certainly!


I've always written that off to knowing the plant better personally.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hmmmm... what comes in a barrel and will look cool being sent.... hmmmm....


You need a couple dozen 'Virginia is for lovers' snow globes from the visitor centers at the state border..?.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Feb 22, 2015)

Here's an update on the garden. The 2 Auto Chem dogs on the left are 60 days from seed and the big vertigo is 65 from seed.

 
The smaller ACD has been really finicky about nutes. I want to name it after my ex wife since they are both stubborn, picky, ungrateful little bitches. 
the Vertigo is doing great though
 
As are the 5 critical kush. The Tangi is coming along, but shes being a pain as well.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 22, 2015)

They're not ungrateful..they just NEED MORE!..BAHAHAHA!


----------



## Mr ADHD (Feb 22, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> They're not ungrateful..they just NEED MORE!..BAHAHAHA!


LOL, I say ungrateful because she doesn't like to be fed, or watered... No appreciation for all my attention! Yep its oficial, That plant is hence forth know as "Shannon". Hey my ex was a good fuck though, maybe she'll be a great high


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 23, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> I've always written that off to knowing the plant better personally.


I would have also if only I didn't get the same results with ladies that I pretty much ignored both runs. Just did manner checks and plucks but gave them very little love and learned absolutely nothing about them if I will be honest with myself. 
Had my hands a little too full with seven cuts and a few seed runs all at once with that mission. None of them got my full attention it was impossible, I was more focused on just environment it was tricky enough with the mess I made lmfao...


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 23, 2015)

Lol..7cuts..that's only half my cloner...when you gonna get busy bro...?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 23, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Lol..7cuts..that's only half my cloner...when you gonna get busy bro...?


 lol perhaps I should clarify... seven mothers and, oh what was it, 60 beans or so. I run a small rig mate, it got messy as all get out no jokes. Keeper runs only for a bit. Well, soon it will be lmfao


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 23, 2015)

Lol..last time I popped 100 beans I got 3 keepers...and a new light system that was a doublecdecker...fucking chaos!!! Little pots EVERYWHERE..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes Sir, lets just say the streamlined approach is more up my alley. We all have to do stupid things on occasion, keeps the head humble I guess


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 26, 2015)

Nwr


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 26, 2015)

Blue Hawaiian


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 26, 2015)

Jb x ms


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2015)

Stella b coming along
 
AC diesel bout ready


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 27, 2015)

Def see the og addition in Stella b's makeup..hope that purple comes in the end..
Lookin nice...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

@Mr ADHD Check this bad boy out off the AC being chopped up

  
Stella b Lovin the new spot pulled her out for a mist and made some further (hopefully last) changes to the Tea she'll be gettin... the clone I have of the purp seems to love it too but the Violator kush I have going seems to be gettin a lil finicky.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 1, 2015)

God damn, you feed that thing radioactive sludge or somthing


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 1, 2015)

That loving spoon full..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> God damn, you feed that thing radioactive sludge or somthing


Got 4 more colas just like it on there


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Got 4 more colas just like it on there


Its cause of the dallops..lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Does one ever truly kno what a dollap is


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 2, 2015)

When you use a butterknife and keep hitting until your lungs can't hold any more and you try your best to contain the expansion


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Does one ever truly kno what a dollap is


Sure,its that amount you put too much in..lmfao!!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 2, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> When you use a butterknife and keep hitting until your lungs can't hold any more and you try your best to contain the expansion


That's uncle traveling Matt's dallop..
Were talking tea dallops..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 4, 2015)

Another one of my crosses commin down, my brother calls it "super duper chronic"


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 4, 2015)

Looks like it..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Mar 4, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Another one of my crosses commin down, my brother calls it "super duper chronic"View attachment 3364570


What's in them genes....


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 5, 2015)

8 blue dream 4 at 33 days 1212 and the other 4 at 3 days 1212, last couple harvest been really shitty so now I'm puttin a little more time into the garden and the plants doin better


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 6, 2015)

Stella does love attention.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 11, 2015)

8 weeks.
 Cept the nwr up front..stretch finally over,she's gonna put out...
Here's the coloa of the blue Hawaiian..
 And here's some more b.h.
  And the jb x ms..frost monster.
  And one more rabbit shot...amazing plant.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 11, 2015)

Fillin that tent up nice, I can't grow in tents for some reason always turnes out bad for me

 
Veggies commin along nice gonna have to start thinin them soon


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 12, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Fillin that tent up nice, I can't grow in tents for some reason always turnes out bad for me
> 
> View attachment 3370124
> Veggies commin along nice gonna have to start thinin them soon


There's too many mud puddles to think of a garden outside...can't wait to get my peppers and herbs going!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 12, 2015)

be thinkin about expanding the veggie garden and tryn to vend at local farmers market, maybe grow some edible mushrooms too, turned out I'm not cutthroat enough for the MMJ community


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 12, 2015)

I have my garden seeds going but that's because I didn't have anything going indoors so I can use my tent for a bit while everything thaws and dries out. I planted a whole flat of veggies. I've got 4 Carolina Reapers up  With a good indoor veg they're gonna be monstrously productive.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 12, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> be thinkin about expanding the veggie garden and tryn to vend at local farmers market, maybe grow some edible mushrooms too, turned out I'm not cutthroat enough for the MMJ community


Duck and I sold peppers last year...$1-$2 each on the Carolina reaper...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 12, 2015)

Veg porn


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 12, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Duck and I sold peppers last year...$1-$2 each on the Carolina reaper...


Ugh. I like hot, but barely below pepper spray isn't fun for me. I think I capped out at habanero. Those reapers are unreal.

I'm closing in on my first batch actually grown till completion in almost 2 years. Two abortive attempts set me back (legal and then familial) but I feel like I'm doing pretty good all things considered.

First up is C99 by Female. Gotta say I think these guys are pretty damn good breeders. First time I've gotten them this far, but solidly similar growth patterns to what else I've seen . Really not a lot of pheno hunting with them. Crazy pineapple-honey smell and should be done in ~60 days. Can't attest to the smoke yet though.



 

Then a Space Dog by TGA. Can't say I'm all that impressed. Slight fuel scent. Very dense nuggets. But also very low output. This was put in 2 weeks after the others so it didn't a full chance to grow, but so far meh. 

Lastly the BlackBerry OG by Emerald Triangle. I've had great luck with these guys. Some other people haven't, but everything I've grown out by them has been high yielding fire. Hopefully this one keeps the course. Smell is pretty strongly black licorice / anise, which I don't understand considering the lineage, but I like it so...  

Cheers Guys


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 12, 2015)

Wassup dutch! How u been?


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 12, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Wassup dutch! How u been?


Good rory! Very good! Had to quit for a bit but glad to be back into it.

How have you been, being one crazy ass motherfucker?

I just ordered 2 syringes of B+, 2 of Penis Envy, and 1 Amazonian. With the free one some random Thai variety. Knowing you I should eat all at once.

Glad to see HS is still running strong!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 12, 2015)

Grow alot of amazonian 
And eat em all.
I been OK..getting ready to pull down a tent,get a truck,got tickets up front for the dead show..life's been OK...
Now a waiting game for the dead show..
Your c99 is 60 days? That's crazy.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2015)

I keep forgetting how well the HS guys do at treating their plants. Every time I stumble in here, I am humbled. Looking great my dudes.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 13, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Grow alot of amazonian
> And eat em all.
> I been OK..getting ready to pull down a tent,get a truck,got tickets up front for the dead show..life's been OK...
> Now a waiting game for the dead show..
> Your c99 is 60 days? That's crazy.


Haha will do on the Amazonian. No I think she'll be done around 60 days. She's around 48ish now, not really sure.

And jealous on the Dead tix. My friend tried to stubhub a few on the first day, loaded the page and they were sold out in under a second. Now some asshats are trying to get over a 100k for them. Unreal


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 13, 2015)

They're still ones to be had,and they got cheaper.. I'm waiting it out and maybe buy one for some friends,depends..mother fuckers want $200-300 commission fee!! It takes hundreds to lick an envelope?


DutchKillsRambo said:


> Haha will do on the Amazonian. No I think she'll be done around 60 days. She's around 48ish now, not really sure.
> 
> And jealous on the Dead tix. My friend tried to stubhub a few on the first day, loaded the page and they were sold out in under a second. Now some asshats are trying to get over a 100k for them. Unreal


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 13, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Duck and I sold peppers last year...$1-$2 each on the Carolina reaper...


Mrs Duck actually ate them all. All 4 seeds have popped and they've got about 6 weeks before they go outside. I was planning on using 5 gal buckets but maybe I should go bigger.

Wow DKR and Pin dropping by. Great to see you guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Haha will do on the Amazonian. No I think she'll be done around 60 days. She's around 48ish now, not really sure.
> 
> And jealous on the Dead tix. My friend tried to stubhub a few on the first day, loaded the page and they were sold out in under a second. Now some asshats are trying to get over a 100k for them. Unreal


Theres still plenty out there bro but if your buying em its gonna be in the 700-? range Buying mine early next week just got my MO back


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Theres still plenty out there bro but if your buying em its gonna be in the 700-? range Buying mine early next week just got my MO back


I'm thinking about just heading out for the party. I'm planning on getting a jetski this summer and heading to Mexico in Sept and Japan in Nov so money won't allow that type of expense. I have a cousin that lives in Chi so I may hit him up for a place to stay that weekend. That and get a real Chi-style hot dog. Those are the best, straight up.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Dude, completely agree you cannot beat a real chicago style w/ those peppers...Glad you reminded me I been spoiled by me w/ a hot dog joint that makes legit ones for sure. Damn man you just made me fucking hungry!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 14, 2015)

Some amature porn

Superlemonhaze x querkle
 

Blue dream

Power Africa


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 14, 2015)

Tasty looking flowers!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 14, 2015)

That slh x querkle is purty.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2015)

Sleeskunk
 
Jb x ms


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 16, 2015)

DKR that BlackBerry OG reminds me of a C99. The leaves are dead on and the buds are reasonably close. Looks like a great plant.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2015)

@MrEDuck here is a little thought to play with for you: Do you think it would be possible to develop a simple chemical test for plant tissue in order to determine sex? It is an idea that popped up on a different thread, but the word 'device' was used. I got to thinking it is all about DNA, which is a protein, right? Well, that's chemistry's domain then IMO. I would looooove to hear your thoughts on this. Can you imagine how that would revolutionize growing? No more need for wasted space, no more need for feminised seed either...


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 19, 2015)

@Mad Hamish 
I guess if we knew more about the chromosomes involved it would be possible to have something that would react with the male but not the female. That's more the bio side of biochemistry. Before too long there will probably be a way to do DNA sequencing with an app on a smart phone and that would make it trivial.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

Stella b

Tent fillin out nicely


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Stella b
> View attachment 3375719
> Tent fillin out nicely
> View attachment 3375720


Who's your daddy?
@Swerve


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

Heres the pic I been waitin to get of her tho.... Bitch be struttin


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2015)

Getting busy down In vee-ay!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2015)

Aww yea..


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Heres the pic I been waitin to get of her tho.... Bitch be struttin
> View attachment 3376335


She's looking great! What is she about a month in?

Also would someone please link me to the swerve drama?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2015)

N


MrEDuck said:


> She's looking great! What is she about a month in?
> 
> Also would someone please link me to the swerve drama?


First response...golden.
rollitup.org/t/cali-connection-blackwater-boo.608589


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 20, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> She's looking great! What is she about a month in?
> 
> Also would someone please link me to the swerve drama?


lol... just search his name. Absolutely any thread you find it, there WILL be drama lmfao.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> lol... just search his name. Absolutely any thread you find it, there WILL be drama lmfao.


He was talking bout the link where swerve jumped on my shit cause I posted my herm/male trouble..
So I too the male from a FEM pack and got crazy with the cheese whiz and Stella blue..that's the result above..

Happy belated st.vodka day bro! How you been!?


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 20, 2015)

It is not St Vodka day. The Irish drink whisky made in a pot still despite the fact that the continuous still was conceptualized and perfected by Irishmen. Of course the guys who figured out how to make a still that never stops were Irish 

@Mad Hamish I knew that about swerve I just thought there was some new drama.

Whodat you counting from the end of stretch or flip to 12/12?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> It is not St Vodka day. The Irish drink whisky made in a pot still despite the fact that the continuous still was conceptualized and perfected by Irishmen. Of course the guys who figured out how to make a still that never stops were Irish
> 
> @Mad Hamish I knew that about swerve I just thought there was some new drama.
> 
> Whodat you counting from the end of stretch or flip to 12/12?


The nit was not meant to be picked! Lol,I was implying hams love of vodka.
You know my last name duck..look it up,our family has a castle in Ireland,some crazy wealthy duke or aristocrat or some shit built it...


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 20, 2015)

It was more a nice chance to throw in that it was a mick who figured out the still that can run 24/7/365.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> It was more a nice chance to throw in that it was a mick who figured out the still that can run 24/7/365.


Megalomania is defiantly in our genetic makeup,as you well know...


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 20, 2015)

I think that one was inspired by a love of the sauce


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> I think that one was inspired by a love of the sauce


Alcohol contributes to megalomania.. See?


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 20, 2015)

"I want a still so big I can get the whole world drunk lad!"


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

Counting from end of stretch those in that pic where still first wk but close to the second.... went in 17th and I dont count the first 7 so right round that frame short month as well last month. Either way she's a bad mamma jamma for sure!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Counting from end of stretch those in that pic where still first wk but close to the second.... went in 17th and I dont count the first 7 so right round that frame short month as well last month. Either way she's a bad mamma jamma for sure!


That's real good.so officially 3 but 2 by your count?
Whew,I thought I had created the new super plant!!!
Now I'm dissapointed.lol..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

Lol... Ya but I was referrin to that other thread I think its pretty solid bro tbh and there pretty fuckin chunky it blows a lot of other gene's I've played with so far out the water...they dont even touch it man
Im very happy


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2015)

Excellent!
Now go strip off all the leaves and pee on it


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2015)

Got my ozone generator installed..
And didn't take pics.hahaha!
Here's something else...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 20, 2015)

And yes,this is 1k watts of led suspended below 600w of hps,all around my nasty white rabbit..
Yea,it rocks.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Mar 21, 2015)

Really showing that rabbit some love there!


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 21, 2015)

You can't tell there's an HPS lighting that plant


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 21, 2015)

There's a 600w ushio above,for real...


MrEDuck said:


> You can't tell there's an HPS lighting that plant


I'm trying to grow the most perfect pot out of that plant,illm changingvthe lighting back in a few/two weeks to accomodate more plants,but while I can,I'm pampering her..


Bigtacofarmer said:


> Really showing that rabbit some love there!


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm shocked she hasn't bleached


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 21, 2015)

Nah,too far away...I've had 2x 600s plus the LEDs on before,so its about the same as them hung above..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 24, 2015)

What tomatoes and peppers are you going with this year?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 24, 2015)

Same as last year..too late to order seeds..I'm a bad farmer


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 24, 2015)

Maybe Mrs Duck will get to eat one of your reapers this year


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 24, 2015)

Lol..if the last braincell I have survives and I remember to send it.lol


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 25, 2015)

Has anyone ever noticed a plant lose it's smell right before the chop? My C99 is coming down this weekend some time but I've noticed that it seems to have lost a lot of its sweet, sweet fruity overtones.

I dunno it'll probably come back in the cure hopefully, I've just never had a plant get less smelly before the end, usually the other way around.

And those are some nasty looking ladies you got there rory.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 26, 2015)

Was over in the whoreganics thread...
Guys,don't work too hard this summer for bragging rights on who works harder...






End the end,nitrogen tastes like nitrogen!!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 26, 2015)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Has anyone ever noticed a plant lose it's smell right before the chop? My C99 is coming down this weekend some time but I've noticed that it seems to have lost a lot of its sweet, sweet fruity overtones.
> 
> I dunno it'll probably come back in the cure hopefully, I've just never had a plant get less smelly before the end, usually the other way around.
> 
> And those are some nasty looking ladies you got there rory.


Try using my tea bro..
Carbon filters can't contain it.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yep
Fun shit.
Thought I'd get 2lb or 6oz more first time judgin a full tent and a drying rack..
I'm content..
No,wait,I'm not,guess that's why clone day is Sunday


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 27, 2015)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Has anyone ever noticed a plant lose it's smell right before the chop? My C99 is coming down this weekend some time but I've noticed that it seems to have lost a lot of its sweet, sweet fruity overtones.
> 
> I dunno it'll probably come back in the cure hopefully, I've just never had a plant get less smelly before the end, usually the other way around.
> 
> And those are some nasty looking ladies you got there rory.


My plants usually dont smell much until.I chop.them unless I fuck with them. They reek when I take them down...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 27, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> My plants usually dont smell much until.I chop.them unless I fuck with them. They reek when I take them down...


I always am shifting em,so there's allways a funk..very purposefully I shift in flower as I judge some plants ready by their scent...


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 27, 2015)

So I chopped said C99. And as we speak my living room is quite stanky. Enough to make my cat walk into the room, head butt the couch, and turn back. He hasn't yet been around me when I smoked it yet though. Only had him 2 weeks yet.

Working on this girl now. Got the Essential Mix from Nero blasting and the original run of animated X-Men from the early 90's on the tube in the background. Maybe not the most baller way to spend a Friday night, but its a way I truly enjoy.

Cheers my friends.

    

And my Amazonian spores should arrive tommorow. So pumped.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nothing wrong with Nero...
I've been in a dubtribe mood lately...
Looking good bro...let us know how she tokes ...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 27, 2015)

Dkr..are you using a tent pole as a support stake?
I do the same..lol,a 5$ yardsale tent gets you @8 fiberglass rods for your garden..


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 27, 2015)

Lol no its a super expensive special plant holding rod. Guaranteed to support your plant 200%.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 27, 2015)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Lol no its a super expensive special plant holding rod. Guaranteed to support your plant 200%.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 27, 2015)

So smoked that C99 on a quick dry. Big fan. I recommend.


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 28, 2015)

Cindy is a good girl. Amazing buzz for a plant that finishes in under 10 weeks.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 29, 2015)

Got bored today,was 70 degrees,below freezing last night..

Woooooo!


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 29, 2015)

Why are you blasting into plastic bro?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 29, 2015)

Its not plastic..temp proof silicone and poured...
Works great.


MrEDuck said:


> Why are you blasting into plastic bro?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> Why are you blasting into plastic bro?


Those silicone trays work great, once vac purge and decarb is done and it has cooled down you can just peel the tray off and be left with these beautiful slabs of glassy shatter  Hippy Honeycombs


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Its not plastic..temp proof silicone and poured...
> Works great.


You need some of the smaller bread trays... layers up thicker so you can make slabs... no difference in quality, they just look awesome lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 30, 2015)

NO!!!!! They are not safe for use with butane. I'll look later for a link to the discussion (fairly certain I saw it on skunkpharm) about why blasting on oil slicks and other silicone pads is a bad idea. Basically butane gets into the silicone and will pull out plasticizers.


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 30, 2015)

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/spraying-butane-directly-on-silicone-mats/
Here you go gentlemen. Now go back to blasting into pyrex.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 30, 2015)

Poured into the silicone,not blasted..


MrEDuck said:


> http://skunkpharmresearch.com/spraying-butane-directly-on-silicone-mats/
> Here you go gentlemen. Now go back to blasting into pyrex.


.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 31, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> http://skunkpharmresearch.com/spraying-butane-directly-on-silicone-mats/
> Here you go gentlemen. Now go back to blasting into pyrex.


Hell I have always kinda felt weird with the things anyway. Sure don't trust them for cooking so yeah, back to Pyrex


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2015)

I feel o.k. with pouring it in there..no blasting tho.
I also feel OK with butane and applied heat for purging...
Butane in a vaccume is just that IMO.


Mad Hamish said:


> Hell I have always kinda felt weird with the things anyway. Sure don't trust them for cooking so yeah, back to Pyrex


k.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 31, 2015)

I still wouldn't pour butane onto it. Maybe an alcohol but I'd still want to read up first.
Take two dabs for safety folks!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 31, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I feel o.k. with pouring it in there..no blasting tho.
> I also feel OK with butane and applied heat for purging...
> Butane in a vaccume is just that IMO.
> 
> k.


I heat purge, vacuum, then age for a week to end with crispy shattery crystals yum yum yum


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 31, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I heat purge, vacuum, then age for a week to end with crispy shattery crystals yum yum yum


I just do a good heat purge. Even in a viscous liquid like BHO sitting for an hour more than 50C above its boiling point should eliminate it. My BHO always has a shatter texture even without winterization.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2015)

Depends on what I want..I made crystals the other day..the ball above is for sculptures..


Mad Hamish said:


> I heat purge, vacuum, then age for a week to end with crispy shattery crystals yum yum yum


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 31, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> I just do a good heat purge. Even in a viscous liquid like BHO sitting for an hour more than 50C above its boiling point should eliminate it. My BHO always has a shatter texture even without winterization.


If it isn't shatter, I usually just let it lay about till I give it to a friend lol...


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 31, 2015)

If it isn't shatter it means I was out of oil right before a family gathering and the weather wasn't conducive to making BHO so I had to make isohash.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2015)

If I'm outta shatter its cause I'm a lazy fuck when it comes to making extracts....


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 31, 2015)

Wait, I thought shatter was lacking aromatic terpens, or somthing like that, and that's s bad thing...I like the sticky sap


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 1, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Wait, I thought shatter was lacking aromatic terpens, or somthing like that, and that's s bad thing...I like the sticky sap


Only if you give it too much heat. And if you freeze your source material. Cured trim always makes tasty oil. And also it heavily depends on what you made it from, there definitely are 'dab strains' that stand out above the rest.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 1, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> If I'm outta shatter its cause I'm a lazy fuck when it comes to making extracts....


I happily share this category looool... Bubble hash is still cool but that's because I have my mate pull around with his bags and he is one of these 'hyper hippies' 'my bags my work' and he is fine with 'my trim my hash' works very well for me.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 1, 2015)

I've got garbage bags of sugar leaf...I'm that lazy about it..
I don't have time..I get 45mins to blow a tube of oil and 30 more to clean up,I'm ecstatic..
Last time I made bubble was when we partied @MrEDuck with Nikki..
Wow...


----------



## skuba (Apr 1, 2015)

Well boys, have you been making rosin yet? look up #rosintech on instagram or youtube. you literally press a small nug in some folded parchment paper into a hot hair staightener (we've been sqaushing at about 330 degrees), for 3 seconds tops. it squashes the nug and shoots oil out all over the parchment. then you scrape it up. we've been pressing the nugs twice, 3 seconds each, and pulling around 17% yields off this OG. it's fuckin awesome and beats the hell out of purging bho, and is as good or better. running .1 or .2 of nug each press, smaller is better. i whipped up a fat dab for my friend in about 5 minutes yesterday. 

i'll try to take some pictures later, it gives you a beautiful translucent yellow hash that is relatively stable and goes right up on the titanium nail. more terps than butane. if you already know, i apologize for the long post


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 1, 2015)

I think the idea has merit some improvements are needed because 5 minutes a dab is a ridiculous amount of work. I'd need to hire some third world family to just press dabs for me and that would feel too much like when I was indirectly supporting a Laotian family with my dope habit. And that's a place I never want to go back to.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 1, 2015)

Mmmm..yellow cake uranium...


----------



## skuba (Apr 1, 2015)

@Duck I agree, it is some work. but working for 30 minutes to get you super stoned for hours isn't that bad. especially if you consider the days it takes to purge butane out or the work it takes to make full melt bubble.

as far as i know, there isn't a way to do big runs yet, but someone will figure it out. some people are using t-shirt heat presses to do larger runs, but yeah, making a gram of rosin would take you some time.

try it! it's kinda fun, and you can use the flat nuggets for other extractions.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't get baked for hours from anything. BHO isn't hard to purge. Sit it in a hot water bath for a few hours. I replace the water like every 20 minutes.


----------



## skuba (Apr 1, 2015)

Got a tolerance eh? I guess that's a double edged sword.

I've only made bho using hot water baths, true, it isn't that bad.
If the bath works good enough to purge out butane, why are all these dudes purging for a week+?
From my understanding, most bho has some butane left in the product, even if it's negligible. Whether or not that matters, I don't know. I do know this solventless stuff tastes better.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 1, 2015)

I am el dabnificient!!

Quadruple back to back pea size dabs ...
Witnesses!!


----------



## skuba (Apr 1, 2015)

haha those huge dabs kill me, i need to quit smoking cigs


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm bout to get shit done now..then,onto dinner


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 1, 2015)

skuba said:


> Got a tolerance eh? I guess that's a double edged sword.
> 
> I've only made bho using hot water baths, true, it isn't that bad.
> If the bath works good enough to purge out butane, why are all these dudes purging for a week+?
> From my understanding, most bho has some butane left in the product, even if it's negligible. Whether or not that matters, I don't know. I do know this solventless stuff tastes better.


Because they're doing a low heat purge.


----------



## skuba (Apr 1, 2015)

sorry about the bad pics, but here it is

we have the nug





i broke mine down to ~0.1g chunks

a little parchment paper, straightener on 330 F





Here's the first press, held for about 3 seconds. you want to put some body weight into it.





second press, same bud. not much but you get some back.





and here's the moneyshot, all fucking blurry. can't get a macro on the phone for shit. it was light yellow and see thru, consistency is purty stable. tasted awesome and i am stoned 


 


fresh squeeeeezed daaaaaaaabs


----------



## skuba (Apr 1, 2015)

One of the guys in the concentrates section is saying it takes 10 minutes for him to make a gram of rosin... so i guess i'm just slow haha


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 2, 2015)

No way..I'm el dabnificient!!!
It'll take 3 hours for me to get high...


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 2, 2015)

Can you imagine the work for a few people like us getting baked?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 2, 2015)

The problem here is the hair iron. Kinda like shooting elephant with a pellet gun. It is pretty novel though. Maybe use one of those sandwich presses like you get in cafeterias. Or super heat a rolling pin idk. I do NOT bother of keeping track of how much I can inhale.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 2, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> The problem here is the hair iron. Kinda like shooting elephant with a pellet gun. It is pretty novel though. Maybe use one of those sandwich presses like you get in cafeterias. Or super heat a rolling pin idk. I do NOT bother of keeping track of how much I can inhale.


some things give you more control w small batches for greater efficiency over loss. saw some talk about ppl doing .5 oz's w a tshirt press on the perfect heat setting.


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 2, 2015)

That might come in handy one day. Pretty clever


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 2, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> The problem here is the hair iron. Kinda like shooting elephant with a pellet gun. It is pretty novel though. Maybe use one of those sandwich presses like you get in cafeterias. Or super heat a rolling pin idk. I do NOT bother of keeping track of how much I can inhale.


I think the flatiron might make a decent electric hot knife. Warning don't try this with your GF's without warning her it's likely to ruin it.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 2, 2015)

George Foreman's lean mean fat reducing grilling machine.

Yes my megalomania has solved many problems..

Take 50lbs,a steam roller,a wresting mat ....

For fucks sakes heres pot...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Apr 3, 2015)

Rory I think you could get double selling that ridiculous purple to dumb people. Tell em its genetically altered to be super dank by InGen or something.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 3, 2015)

I dont know any dumb people...well,I know em but don't associate...def ain't getting any purp from me


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Apr 11, 2015)

Dumb people are great. They can make a mediocre time awesome. Smart girl sees me naked and says" Meh. Proust was gay and asthmatic but still looked better than you." Dumb girl sees me naked and says "Meh. At this point I don't care I just want to get laid."

Brilliance.

So I just harvested these:




Front row is Space Dawg by TGA. Holy fuck its dense. And sticky. And fuel-smelly. That's about all I know of it yet. Well it also finished fast but it's an indica, it should.

The barely trimmed back row is BBOG by ET. Licorice. 10 weeks. was bending stems.

Im having trouble finishing typing this but I will. My friend just got back from CO and tossed me a few sour patch kids and fucking edibles are deadly to me. and kicking in. and watching Army of Darkness now. Bruce Campbell is a fucking man. Cheers


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 12, 2015)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Dumb people are great. They can make a mediocre time awesome. Smart girl sees me naked and says" Meh. Proust was gay and asthmatic but still looked better than you." Dumb girl sees me naked and says "Meh. At this point I don't care I just want to get laid."
> 
> Brilliance.
> 
> ...


Sour patch kids edibles? Go on....


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Apr 13, 2015)

I couldn't really tell you more than they were delicious and 10mg apiece. My friend got them somewhere near Breckenridge, CO and they were pretty awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2015)

Stella B
 Violator Kush


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks like Stella fattening up..nice buds!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 20, 2015)

Gorgeous buds man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks y'all! None of yours look to shabby yourselves


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 21, 2015)

Land race cross... Jamaica x Aruba... Jahruba from Bodhi


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 21, 2015)

Whodat the resemble nice to the Stella clone is amazing! 
Hamish that Jahruba looks amazing!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2015)

Haven't got to run the stella only She fattening up nicely will compare her to the VK whos been trimmed identically and is very close to same dimensions in fact they can confuse every once in awhile


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Skuxx (Apr 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 3401161 View attachment 3401162


Nice! I always like pics from your shroom hunting adventures. How much is that and how long were you out hunting? Seems like a great hobby to do while stoned. I've never seen morels since I've been in florida though.... just a lot of weird shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2015)

I pulled 52 in that run all my other spots have been unproductive(one was overhunted by my buddy, I always leave several behind) this season I waited for a cold snap after 
after a heay rain in a dry hot week. Next month is Chantrelle season.

Heres some beefsteaks


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Apr 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I pulled 52 in that run all my other spots have been unproductive(one was overhunted by my buddy, I always leave several behind) this season I waited for a cold snap after
> after a heay rain in a dry hot week. Next month is Chantrelle season.
> 
> Heres some beefsteaks
> View attachment 3401472


WOW those are some fine lookin mushies where ever you live it looks gorgeous wish I could shroom hunt here in AZ but much to dry!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2015)

AZgreenthumb said:


> WOW those are some fine lookin mushies where ever you live it looks gorgeous wish I could shroom hunt here in AZ but much to dry!


Thanks Illinois I mushie hunt year round There are better looker/flavors then just Morels. I picked it up when I was in the boyscouts and young, dad was a lot of help as well. Last I heard the Sasquatch hunters were lookin for him down there!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 27, 2015)

Got a bag seed run going..all sick nasty sticky SATs I got between '04-'12..36hr germ on one!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 30, 2015)

Dirty Ortega / Dirty Sanchez


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 30, 2015)

Love the colors on those buds ham


Blue dream, pretty much all I grow now, monoculture are so much easier, this was first run Iv used terpinator, think I'll go back to just using organic honey don't really notice much of a difference


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2015)

Stella down stella down and some ultimate purp.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2015)

Well ....thats pretty gay


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for the moral support @Skuxx


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the moral support @Skuxx


Haha, anytime dude. I thought you had the pics working since you tagged me


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2015)

Some reason cannot get them to upload I run into this problem here from time to time here ....Guess I'll have to jam a super hit


----------



## rory420420 (May 1, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (May 1, 2015)

Then snort that shit!!


----------



## rory420420 (May 4, 2015)

Tent.round 2.
Let's see..
G.s.c.
Strawberry diesel x ww x ROM
Classics afgooie x romulan
Stella x blue Hawaiian
Fruity chronic juice x blackwater
Holy grail 69
'88g-13 hashplant
Critical hog
1 bagseed from between '04 to '12

In a week
Classics sour d
Champagne x nl#1
A blue moonshine cross I forget
More strawberry d mix as a low germ rate with the last...
'70s original hashplant..the real deal.


----------



## skuba (May 4, 2015)

which gsc are you running rory? i smoked the forum cut at a fest a few weeks ago, really was pretty good. that 70s hashplant sounds dope


----------



## rory420420 (May 4, 2015)

skuba said:


> which gsc are you running rory? i smoked the forum cut at a fest a few weeks ago, really was pretty good. that 70s hashplant sounds dope


I got it as a gift,we had a meet up with members on another forum 2 years ago,and a seed swap..I picked one.have no idea who bred it..but its got the cool leafs...hope its good,I popped it just to see what the stupid hypes about,I doubt I'll like it tbh..


----------



## rory420420 (May 4, 2015)

Top left corner of the tent pic above...


----------



## rory420420 (May 9, 2015)

Check the bag seed pics..24 hrs difference!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 9, 2015)

Some untrimmed bud just so you guys can see how over the top resin production is, and these are lowers lmfao.... Dank Sinatra Remix.... and good news B announced a drop of ORIGINAL DANK SINATRA in around three weeks I think... don't snooze on that one fellas. I think the packs won't hang around for too long. Bodhi freaks across the globe are going to lose their marbles completely lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 9, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (May 9, 2015)

I got a nice selection today... Classics old school hashplant for the 70s kid in me,his sour d.,and a strawberry d mix I already have 1 popped and about 6in tall..then there is the jacalyn x bb x blue moonshine mix..was supposed to get the champagne x nl#1 but it got left out..oh well..I got plenty to do with what I have...


----------



## rory420420 (May 9, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Some untrimmed bud just so you guys can see how over the top resin production is, and these are lowers lmfao.... Dank Sinatra Remix.... and good news B announced a drop of ORIGINAL DANK SINATRA in around three weeks I think... don't snooze on that one fellas. I think the packs won't hang around for too long. Bodhi freaks across the globe are going to lose their marbles completely lol.


So I've got the '88g13 hash plant,and the original 70s hashplant...
Gonna get on that l.a. affie from d.n.a.,and see if I can be out in the desert with Sinatra eventually


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 9, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> So I've got the '88g13 hash plant,and the original 70s hashplant...
> Gonna get on that l.a. affie from d.n.a.,and see if I can be out in the desert with Sinatra eventually


My pollen chuck is fast approaching. DS mum is almost ready then I am hitting her with a very sparkly Dirty Sanchez male hehehehehe.... Bro I have a mate that can probably send you the Affie he just hasn't been around for a good minute. But getting it to your area will be a piece of pie he is west coast....


----------



## rory420420 (May 9, 2015)

Tbh I've got no room!!
Both locations have @40new plants,about 12-15 different strains..cloning on Monday and sorting out the males soon after at the big grow...lots of stuff going on there!


----------



## rory420420 (May 10, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (May 15, 2015)

@racerboy71


----------



## racerboy71 (May 16, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> @racerboy71
> 
> View attachment 3419303 View attachment 3419304


 damn, that's one tight bitch rory.. looking good, know where i can score some beans?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 16, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, that's one tight bitch rory.. looking good, know where i can score some beans?


Bodhi is dropping the Original Dank Sinatra, LA Affie x '88g13hp sometime over the next two weeks or what... keep in touch with Seedvault Of California, [email protected] for stock list. He is in the USA and delivers as fast as two days...


----------



## MrEDuck (May 16, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Bodhi is dropping the Original Dank Sinatra, LA Affie x '88g13hp sometime over the next two weeks or what... keep in touch with Seedvault Of California, [email protected] for stock list. He is in the USA and delivers as fast as two days...


And if you blink you'll miss them!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 16, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> And if you blink you'll miss them!


I think this one is a big drop... very rare he only drops three types at once so I think a whole mess of beans were made for this...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2015)

O shit and amigo's got em?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> O shit and amigo's got em?


When they drop he will for sure. That guy is definitely the go to for Bodhi gear.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> When they drop he will for sure. That guy is definitely the go to for Bodhi gear.


Awesome


----------



## rory420420 (May 16, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, that's one tight bitch rory.. looking good, know where i can score some beans?


Idk...I was scoring some crack off a one legged hooker,and as she hopped around,these seeds fell out her bra...
Got the old school 70s h.p. from classic as well..gonna see what's the better h.p...
@madhamish
I'm gonna cross em...'hashy bogart'
Tell bodhi we can still work n the 'rat pack' line..


----------



## rory420420 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2015)

Black diesel nug looks quite scrumptious


----------



## rory420420 (May 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Black diesel nug looks quite scrumptious


Coming soon to a grow op near you!!--)


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2015)




----------



## DutchKillsRambo (May 17, 2015)

Rory I'd say we should do some taste test trades at Magnaball this year (I think you're going?) but your flowers look way better than mine, so we def should. Everyone likes getting disappointed from time to time.


----------



## rory420420 (May 17, 2015)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Rory I'd say we should do some taste test trades at Magnaball this year (I think you're going?) but your flowers look way better than mine, so we def should. Everyone likes getting disappointed from time to time.


Dude,I've got @20 diff strains popped at the moment..magna ball is gonna be flavorlicious!!


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (May 17, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Dude,I've got @20 diff strains popped at the moment..magna ball is gonna be flavorlicious!!


I'm more interested in you hooking me up with some WoW or Needlepoint or some other crazy L.

I'll be the bald gentleman with a red beard most likely wearing an American Flag do-rag. And dancing like no other.


----------



## rory420420 (May 17, 2015)

In a sea of fractals and hippies ...


----------



## rory420420 (May 18, 2015)

Rest of summer is a breeze...


----------



## rory420420 (May 21, 2015)

Get to build a new grow for a buddy!!..I'm excited,but worried..he knows nothing,except the noob staples,defoil em(yuh gotta take off duh sucker leaves...), miracle grow,only short ones are female,they need the 'heat' from the lights,use Blacklight's, ect..he tried interrupting ME to correct ME on a grow topic...so I said,you got it bro..you know better,so,let me know when you harvest!...he changed his attituted quick...lol..I just don't wanna get involved,trust him to listen,he doesn't, and I get a mediocre reimbursement.. I've gotta cover over head,but will be repayed,at least that's the agreement...
When its legal, I'm gonna just be a consultant.. I've got 4 others I'm blah blahing ATM cause atm,and usually always,building ones a pain
Mine are perking up after a week or so of 'eyeballing' pH and ppm,of course on the low side...my tri meter died and I finally got my new one and fed em proper..
Few showing preflowes,2 were fem seeds but its a start!!


----------



## rory420420 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## skuba (May 21, 2015)

bling bling, erry time i come around yo city


----------



## DankDru (May 29, 2015)

This is a couple years old but I figured I'd throw some of my cards on the table. Lemon g, deathstar, mr nice guy, mango diesel, grape god, some other diesel. Oh and they were 6ft tall by July 1st if that gives you a perspective of how big they were


----------



## rory420420 (May 29, 2015)

Masons children hid so well....


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey its some shit ...


----------



## ol'StaggerLee23 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey Rory do you have any info or good words for that Acapulco gold you have going? Is it something you've had for awhile? Buzz? Really interested in the old school strains and genetics that were around before I was born


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 24, 2015)

ol'StaggerLee23 said:


> Hey Rory do you have any info or good words for that Acapulco gold you have going? Is it something you've had for awhile? Buzz? Really interested in the old school strains and genetics that were around before I was born


Its from a member on another forum,I'm pretty sure it's classic's,but I got a few orders from the same guy...I'm flowering out now,so far its nice..tall as FUCK!!!.....


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 25, 2015)

@ol'StaggerLee23


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## ol'StaggerLee23 (Jun 25, 2015)

Really nice looking flowers Rory! That AG looks sweet and stank, and the rest of em for that matter. Pics are doing em justice man. Is there anyone around the forum who maybe smoked the original commercial bags? Curious of old heads version of bud and how they compare to modern day crosses


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 25, 2015)

@lilroach
You had the original I'm sure ...did you ever get any of this from our friend??


----------



## lilroach (Jun 25, 2015)

LMAO Rory! If you're referring to Stella.....I got it from you!

So.....did I get the original?


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 25, 2015)

No I got that outta swerves trashcan..lol..
No,alculpolco gold I'm growing compared to the original from the 70s..I didn't know if you've had the genetics I'm growing,since we've all swapped around some plant or another....


lilroach said:


> LMAO Rory! If you're referring to Stella.....I got it from you!
> 
> So.....did I get the original?


----------



## lilroach (Jun 26, 2015)

ah......I grew some supposed alculpolco gold knock off....."Hippie Killer" and was very disappointed. Maybe we should swap again soon.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 26, 2015)

There you have it folks! Roach needs genetics
Lol,I just didn't know if u had sampled some of this a.g. ...
Hippy killer...could shorten it to 'cop'


lilroach said:


> ah......I grew some supposed alculpolco gold knock off....."Hippie Killer" and was very disappointed. Maybe we should swap again soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2015)

Coming Soon...
Liberty Haze, Cherry pie x Chem 4, Gonzo(GDP x Green Crack), Purple Guerrilla X Acapulco Gold


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2015)

Pulled the Gonzo and Purple guerrilla .....turned out those bitches had balls! Gonna pop a few Stella B and a couple Potroast. Hopefully, get a Stella Male wouldn't mind dusting a bud or two and seeing what Pheno's there are to work with. Hopefully, they all are similar to the last girl I ran. @rory420420 did a fantastic job on this cross!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2015)

LIB HAZE UPDATE
  
Sorry it looks funky I had to tie that bitch up and she ain't nowhere near done.

Cherry pie and no she is not a mother.
 
Stella B SOG and a mother
 



Hey look some mushrooms


----------



## conor c (Oct 21, 2015)

looking very good


----------



## conor c (Oct 21, 2015)

liberty haze only one ive ever had any hands on experience out your list great haze plant like it just waiting for it to be ready how long you flowering her for


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2015)

conor c said:


> liberty haze only one ive ever had any hands on experience out your list great haze plant like it just waiting for it to be ready how long you flowering her for


Until I see 20% amber shes got some more time to swell out calyx still small.


----------



## conor c (Oct 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Until I see 20% amber shes got some more time to swell out calyx still small.


nice seen some of these big girls run great strain 18 weeks for the biggest one to finish massive though wish i still had some pics of them don't though but that was in soil why so long i think my preference tbh tastes best


----------



## Impman (Nov 25, 2015)

Growing The White, Wifi, Purple Kush and Green Crack. three weeks into flower on The White. the other strains are two and one week into flower respectively


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 26, 2015)

@[email protected] and @Impman 
I hate you guys!!!!!!
!!!


----------



## Impman (Nov 26, 2015)

those are two gallon pots. I had to veg an extra week . think those will pots will be enough to finish?


----------



## Impman (Nov 26, 2015)

2 oz plant? hope so... I have 4 x1000 watt HPS and 4 x 300 watt LED. I also bought two water proof LED red/blue strips. thought i would be clever and try and give some lights under the canopy. :/ not sure if it will help


----------



## Impman (Nov 26, 2015)

my favorite toy. running closed circulation. this puppy keeps the PPM at 1200, the tank gets used very little. it will pay for itself in a couple months by not having to refill the tank all the time


----------



## Impman (Nov 26, 2015)

oh yeah... I wanted to stir up some controversy too... cuz that's just how I roll. my professor, that has a doctorate in plant science, runs greenhouses at the school as well as hundreds of acres of different crops.... Every professional nursery in California Leaches their soil to remove excess salts. flushing as weed growers like to call it, is very very important. leaching the soil every month is imperative to growing healthy plants. you can buy soil test kits online. also leaching your plants one to two weeks before harvest will greatly improve taste and quality of the smoke. I have a 250$ plant science book and a doctor with decades of experience that proves it.
yes it does kill microorganisms , but you just add more. that is the beauty of Agro environment . control.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 26, 2015)

I grow too, mainly ibls or pure indica pure sativa, I hate hybrids ( unless its like 70/30) right now I'm in the agonizingly long transition stage of moving from an unfriendly state (they keep lying to us and saying they're gonna do something yeah right) to Colorado but its so expensive building a house from scratch! If you wouldn't mind old pics I can post some droolers from what I've grown!


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 26, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> I grow too, mainly ibls or pure indica pure sativa, I hate hybrids ( unless its like 70/30) right now I'm in the agonizingly long transition stage of moving from an unfriendly state (they keep lying to us and saying they're gonna do something yeah right) to Colorado but its so expensive building a house from scratch! If you wouldn't mind old pics I can post some droolers from what I've grown!


Post those shits kid.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 26, 2015)

Those shits:


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 26, 2015)

More of them


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 26, 2015)

More of them again


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 26, 2015)

Last batch then I get to go through them and tell you what you are seeing lol. In this batch of pics these are all mine. Like I made the seeds. I bred most of them some were accidents, but these seeds all came from me when I grew them! This very first pic is Molokai kush x double white cheese (Molokai frost x bubba kush) X (exodus cheese x aloha white widow (both parents were roughly 70/30 I/s. I named this one Mija Kush, it means my child, or my daughter. She finishes in about 60-65 days maybe a bit longer but I wouldn't push it. She shows pink peach and orange hairs with a deep purple and pink hue to the buds when you break them open, very pale green but more silvery purple pink (looks almost like a mg deficit but when I added more mg it stayed the same, and looks healthy even though she turns kinda silver purple and gray. My absolute fav strain of all time!


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 26, 2015)

Ok sorry for multiple posts, most of those pics are labeled but some have the default name the camera gives it. Pictured in the first two batches is
Purple pheno afghan Hindu kush
Double white cheese moms (the one with my body in it) Molokai kush, wild Thailand ibl kush, black Russian ibl, white widow (dinafem) blue Thai kush (dinafem) and a bagseed (the one bud on the sheet of paper) then it goes to the breeds I created. Let me know if you want more info on any pic since they're just kinda here now. I think I managed to find some good pics


----------



## Impman (Nov 26, 2015)

nice! gonna try and keep this thread rolling. I got off RIU for a while but I'm back . there are a lot of a holes but the few good folks you meet make it worth it


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 26, 2015)

And the more you see other people at work...
Just makes me more determined to be at the same level!


----------



## Impman (Dec 1, 2015)

almost to end of week 4 flower on The White. the wifi stretched a shitton and is going into week 3


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 2, 2015)

Impman said:


> oh yeah... I wanted to stir up some controversy too... cuz that's just how I roll. my professor, that has a doctorate in plant science, runs greenhouses at the school as well as hundreds of acres of different crops.... Every professional nursery in California Leaches their soil to remove excess salts. flushing as weed growers like to call it, is very very important. leaching the soil every month is imperative to growing healthy plants. you can buy soil test kits online. also leaching your plants one to two weeks before harvest will greatly improve taste and quality of the smoke. I have a 250$ plant science book and a doctor with decades of experience that proves it.
> yes it does kill microorganisms , but you just add more. that is the beauty of Agro environment . control.


I think this would actually be an OK area of the forum for a talk about this, without it devolving into trolly flame-war territory.

Now you say nursery, which to me means ornamental, landscaping type plants. Not consumables like veggies, fruits, etc. Is this also a common practice in plants like tomatoes and berries?

For me I can totally get behind the idea that you can get salt buildup in the soil, and would need to rectify that, especially if you're using that soil for a long period of time. But I just don't see how a plant in a closed system (pots, DWC, whatever) would somehow lose those salts already uptaken by the plant. They don't take them in through their roots in the exact chemical form they are in the bottle always.

You grow some good shit Imp, so I think this'll actually be a cool and productive conversation.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

Impman said:


> oh yeah... I wanted to stir up some controversy too... cuz that's just how I roll. my professor, that has a doctorate in plant science, runs greenhouses at the school as well as hundreds of acres of different crops.... Every professional nursery in California Leaches their soil to remove excess salts. flushing as weed growers like to call it, is very very important. leaching the soil every month is imperative to growing healthy plants. you can buy soil test kits online. alleaching your plants one to two weeks before harvest will greatly improve taste and quality of the smoke. I have a 250$ plant science book and a doctor with decades of experience that proves it.
> yes it does kill microorganisms , but you just add more. that is the beauty of Agro environment . control.


I agree as well and MIR once every few weeks. Your just saying a couple weeks before harvest you do that or are you saying you flush all the way up to harvest? Personally I still hit them w/ nutes or however the schedule falls.


----------



## Impman (Dec 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I agree as well and MIR once every few weeks. Your just saying a couple weeks before harvest you do that or are you saying you flush all the way up to harvest? Personally I still hit them w/ nutes or however the schedule falls.


the nutrients. can't effect flavor of the smoke . the buds won't take it up . I'm sitting in class and literally asked the professor two minutes ago ... you have to leach every few feelings to lower the PPMs of the salt that builds up. the high salt content will kill microorganisms and lock out nutrient uptake . so you can use the sufficient amount of nutrients in each feeding. I like to use nutes 4 times then just water. I'm using soiless mix


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2015)

Impman said:


> the nutrients. can't effect flavor of the smoke . the buds won't take it up . I'm sitting in class and literally asked the professor two minutes ago ... you have to leach every few feelings to lower the PPMs of the salt that builds up. the high salt content will kill microorganisms and lock out nutrient uptake . so you can use the sufficient amount of nutrients in each feeding. I like to use nutes 4 times then just water. I'm using soiless mix


Thats interesting I have never tried that but I will now. Not calling you a liar but I would rather see it myself as only 4 feedings just seems low to me. What ppms are you mixing your nutes at? I use soiless as well and have noticed if I go much more then 3-4 just waterings (r/o 6.0) Especially in flower the basic onset of deficiencies will start to appear in my leaves.


----------



## Impman (Dec 4, 2015)

Impman said:


> the nutrients. can't effect flavor of the smoke . the buds won't take it up . I'm sitting in class and literally asked the professor two minutes ago ... you have to leach every few feelings to lower the PPMs of the salt that builds up. the high salt content will kill microorganisms and lock out nutrient uptake . so you can use the sufficient amount of nutrients in each feeding. I like to use nutes 4 times then just water. I'm using soiless mix





[email protected] said:


> Thats interesting I have never tried that but I will now. Not calling you a liar but I would rather see it myself as only 4 feedings just seems low to me. What ppms are you mixing your nutes at? I use soiless as well and have noticed if I go much more then 3-4 just waterings (r/o 6.0) Especially in flower the basic onset of deficiencies will start to appear in my leaves.


ok, the blue cup has no salt. the yellow is salted. the salt build up effects capillary action. too much salt slows down capillary action so your plants will get less water and nutes. water defies gravity with capillary action. the more salts your medium has the slower the uptake........ so if you are feeding your plants correct amount of nutrients then you must leach every so often. there is an old time grower on here, and I'm not gonna mention names , that tells everyone flushing is for toilets ... he claims he is a production crop grower and this and that . he also says it's ok to use tap water and he never PHs his water solution... this is bogus And ignorant. I am wondering if he is a DEA agent now because of all the bogus info. he has a lot of followers on RIU... it's unfortunate so many listen to him.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 4, 2015)

Impman said:


> almost to end of week 4 flower on The White. the wifi stretched a shitton and is going into week 3


why would anybody need that much weed? lol you sell pounds and shit to dealers don't ya?


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 4, 2015)

Impman said:


> the nutrients. can't effect flavor of the smoke . the buds won't take it up . I'm sitting in class and literally asked the professor two minutes ago ... you have to leach every few feelings to lower the PPMs of the salt that builds up. the high salt content will kill microorganisms and lock out nutrient uptake . so you can use the sufficient amount of nutrients in each feeding. I like to use nutes 4 times then just water. I'm using soiless mix


When I used to grow. That was the way I used to do it. 
The good ole times. 
Will roll again!!!


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 4, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> why would anybody need that much weed? lol you sell pounds and shit to dealers don't ya?


Don't become an RIU terrorist and start blowin' up spots kiiiddd.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 4, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> When I used to grow. That was the way I used to do it.
> The good ole times.
> Will roll again!!!


why did You stop???


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 4, 2015)

I will be moving to Colorado no later than the ides of March. I won't have to beware, ceaser did a good job being ware of the ides, and look where it got him! Anyway, I bought land I have an rv which is gonna be gifted to me, I got food supplies, just need a smidgen more money up front! I will be running
Molokai kush (hazeman seeds)
Double white cheese (hazeman)
C99. (X-line seeds)
Fromage blue (trichrome jungle I believe)
White berry (personal stock)
Biodiesel (personal stock)
And when I get my paper work for my 99 plant count, I'll add in a few choice IBM sativa strains (Thailand kush, African ibls)
And yeah. Hope to be there 4/20 so I can host a fest if I got my place situated. Colorado is gonna be funnnnn


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 5, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> why did You stop???


  
My one true love. My peaceful. Self sustaining circle of peace. 
Unfortunately. Being a broke ass "shay man in training". And living in the ever changing (and degressing) social, spiritual, culture of NYC. Made it nearly impossible to find a stable grow unit. NY has its demons. As much as I pushed my investors to realize the libig picture. They only sought the quick fix.
Bright end of the tunnel is....
My family's gifting me land down south when I finish school. I can build a house on it. Start my own thing.
Maybe a legit botanical business. You and the test of the crew can come visit. "For a spell".


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 5, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> I will be moving to Colorado no later than the ides of March. I won't have to beware, ceaser did a good job being ware of the ides, and look where it got him! Anyway, I bought land I have an rv which is gonna be gifted to me, I got food supplies, just need a smidgen more money up front! I will be running
> Molokai kush (hazeman seeds)
> Double white cheese (hazeman)
> C99. (X-line seeds)
> ...


That is awesome!!! On the road to freedom. Congrats.


----------



## Impman (Dec 8, 2015)

the white heading to the end of week 5


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 8, 2015)

Impman said:


> the white heading to the end of week 5


I gotta pay you a visit. Daaaaaaammmmnnn.


----------



## Impman (Dec 8, 2015)

I wish... need some good heads around here. we would eat shrooms or maybe make a mescaline tea... trying to get some acid... all in good time


----------



## Impman (Dec 8, 2015)

has not been all roses with the grow. the Purple Kush strain started growing dicks right away. for no damn good reason . oh well that table was overcrowded anyways , I'm strain hunting anyways. I just cloned more of the White. duuuude I also been fighting powdery mildew, and I finally got it under control


----------



## Impman (Dec 8, 2015)

I didn't skirt or defoliate anything but the bottom nugs look good


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 8, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Don't become an RIU terrorist and start blowin' up spots kiiiddd.


lol just fucking around bro


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 8, 2015)

Impman said:


> I wish... need some good heads around here. we would eat shrooms or maybe make a mescaline tea... trying to get some acid... all in good time


Yeah...


Impman said:


> has not been all roses with the grow. the Purple Kush strain started growing dicks right away. for no damn good reason . oh well that table was overcrowded anyways , I'm strain hunting anyways. I just cloned more of the White. duuuude I also been fighting powdery mildew, and I finally got it under control


Despite your little bumps. I know that you love doin' all that growing! Good luck brother.


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 8, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol just fucking around bro


Lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2015)

Impman said:


> ok, the blue cup has no salt. the yellow is salted. the salt build up effects capillary action. too much salt slows down capillary action so your plants will get less water and nutes. water defies gravity with capillary action. the more salts your medium has the slower the uptake........ so if you are feeding your plants correct amount of nutrients then you must leach every so often. there is an old time grower on here, and I'm not gonna mention names , that tells everyone flushing is for toilets ... he claims he is a production crop grower and this and that . he also says it's ok to use tap water and he never PHs his water solution... this is bogus And ignorant. I am wondering if he is a DEA agent now because of all the bogus info. he has a lot of followers on RIU... it's unfortunate so many listen to him.


I 100% agree with you that salts have to be removed I also believe "we" have a mutual grower buddy. I myself just do not flush at the end thats when imo/e the plant needs access to nutes still for the last push. BUT before I drop I boil my roots anyways lmao  ... But for real I do I boil my roots. Ahhh fuck it bud porn time.

Classics Cherry pie x chem 4


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Impman (Dec 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I 100% agree with you that salts have to be removed I also believe "we" have a mutual grower buddy. I myself just do not flush at the end thats when imo/e the plant needs access to nutes still for the last push. BUT before I drop I boil my roots anyways lmao  ... But for real I do I boil my roots. Ahhh fuck it bud porn time.
> 
> Classics Cherry pie x chem 4 View attachment 3561948


for sure. ... I have been thinking a lot about flushing at the end. I understand the buds need nutrients and that it won't effect the flavor of the flower....but hear me out on this logic and let's discuss: plants absorb the water and nutrients you give them within minutes. a wilted plant will uptake the water you give it in a matter of minutes with capillary action... along with the nutrients in the water. so, while the flowers themselves don't instantly absorb the nutrients ( that process can take about a week, the nutrients are converted to gas form). HOWEVER, I want anyone reading this to go break up a piece of bud like your going to roll a joint... right before you roll it, inspect the bud you broke up. you will notice tiny stems that connects the flower bud together. it is all connected by stem. and everyone that smokes, smokes these tiny stems that buds are connected to. well these tiny stems have ventricle tubes that have water and nutrients (absorbed through capillary action) not yet used by the plants factories. 
while the chest beating weed nerds are correct, flowers flavor can't have salt build up or be effected by nutrient build up, the ventricle tubes In the stem sure do. buds are smoked and not eaten like an apple. so the comparison to other crops is bogus in the flushing argument. there are tiny stems with whatever nutrient you fed your plant with in every bowl you smoke. ......
what do you guys think? kick it around in your head. I have been ...


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 13, 2015)

Impman said:


> for sure. ... I have been thinking a lot about flushing at the end. I understand the buds need nutrients and that it won't effect the flavor of the flower....but hear me out on this logic and let's discuss: plants absorb the water and nutrients you give them within minutes. a wilted plant will uptake the water you give it in a matter of minutes with capillary action... along with the nutrients in the water. so, while the flowers themselves don't instantly absorb the nutrients ( that process can take about a week, the nutrients are converted to gas form). HOWEVER, I want anyone reading this to go break up a piece of bud like your going to roll a joint... right before you roll it, inspect the bud you broke up. you will notice tiny stems that connects the flower bud together. it is all connected by stem. and everyone that smokes, smokes these tiny stems that buds are connected to. well these tiny stems have ventricle tubes that have water and nutrients (absorbed through capillary action) not yet used by the plants factories.
> while the chest beating weed nerds are correct, flowers flavor can't have salt build up or be effected by nutrient build up, the ventricle tubes In the stem sure do. buds are smoked and not eaten like an apple. so the comparison to other crops is bogus in the flushing argument. there are tiny stems with whatever nutrient you fed your plant with in every bowl you smoke. ......
> what do you guys think? kick it around in your head. I have been ...


That is a good theory.
A weed theory.
You should start your own youtube channel.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 3561949 View attachment 3561950


awesome man what strain u got growing?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 3561949 View attachment 3561950


Why you boil them Roots? I remember readin the roots could be used for some medical application I just don't remember what, I think they can be use for anti inflammatory properties? Nice lookin buds tho my dude!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 14, 2015)

Impman said:


> for sure. ... I have been thinking a lot about flushing at the end. I understand the buds need nutrients and that it won't effect the flavor of the flower....but hear me out on this logic and let's discuss: plants absorb the water and nutrients you give them within minutes. a wilted plant will uptake the water you give it in a matter of minutes with capillary action... along with the nutrients in the water. so, while the flowers themselves don't instantly absorb the nutrients ( that process can take about a week, the nutrients are converted to gas form). HOWEVER, I want anyone reading this to go break up a piece of bud like your going to roll a joint... right before you roll it, inspect the bud you broke up. you will notice tiny stems that connects the flower bud together. it is all connected by stem. and everyone that smokes, smokes these tiny stems that buds are connected to. well these tiny stems have ventricle tubes that have water and nutrients (absorbed through capillary action) not yet used by the plants factories.
> while the chest beating weed nerds are correct, flowers flavor can't have salt build up or be effected by nutrient build up, the ventricle tubes In the stem sure do. buds are smoked and not eaten like an apple. so the comparison to other crops is bogus in the flushing argument. there are tiny stems with whatever nutrient you fed your plant with in every bowl you smoke. ......
> what do you guys think? kick it around in your head. I have been ...


I use to think it was good practice to flush cause the vacuoles in plants cells stored nutrients/waste so it be a good idea to "flush" them out with water, but thats obviously silly


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2015)

Impman said:


> for sure. ... I have been thinking a lot about flushing at the end. I understand the buds need nutrients and that it won't effect the flavor of the flower....but hear me out on this logic and let's discuss: plants absorb the water and nutrients you give them within minutes. a wilted plant will uptake the water you give it in a matter of minutes with capillary action... along with the nutrients in the water. so, while the flowers themselves don't instantly absorb the nutrients ( that process can take about a week, the nutrients are converted to gas form). HOWEVER, I want anyone reading this to go break up a piece of bud like your going to roll a joint... right before you roll it, inspect the bud you broke up. you will notice tiny stems that connects the flower bud together. it is all connected by stem. and everyone that smokes, smokes these tiny stems that buds are connected to. well these tiny stems have ventricle tubes that have water and nutrients (absorbed through capillary action) not yet used by the plants factories.
> while the chest beating weed nerds are correct, flowers flavor can't have salt build up or be effected by nutrient build up, the ventricle tubes In the stem sure do. buds are smoked and not eaten like an apple. so the comparison to other crops is bogus in the flushing argument. there are tiny stems with whatever nutrient you fed your plant with in every bowl you smoke. ......
> what do you guys think? kick it around in your head. I have been ...





Bublonichronic said:


> Why you boil them Roots? I remember readin the roots could be used for some medical application I just don't remember what, I think they can be use for anti inflammatory properties? Nice lookin buds tho my dude!


Sooo..... Check this and @RM3 can verify. I boil my roots 3-5 days before I plan to drop it, it imitates a flood or catastrophe(which it is) in the rootzone. The plant will continue to burn up its nutrients under the light and begin to fade also converting the sugars into alcohol which jump starts the curing process while the plant is standing. Ironically it also produces some of the sweetest/smoothest smoke I myself or mamma have ever had. You can also continue to let it stand and brown bush it or not. I did not create this method or tek but I assure you it works. Take one of your girls and do it then slide her to the side and give the space to some other plant.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2015)

Those aint nannas by the way just faded tips


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> awesome man what strain u got growing?


The pepper Swazi @Mad Hamish is running, BUT I will be soon 

Edit: My bad thought that said not


----------



## RM3 (Dec 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Sooo..... Check this and @RM3 can verify. I boil my roots 3-5 days before I plan to drop it, it imitates a flood or catastrophe(which it is) in the rootzone. The plant will continue to burn up its nutrients under the light and begin to fade also converting the sugars into alcohol which jump starts the curing process while the plant is standing. Ironically it also produces some of the sweetest/smoothest smoke I myself or mamma have ever had. You can also continue to let it stand and brown bush it or not. I did not create this method or tek but I assure you it works. Take one of your girls and do it then slide her to the side and give the space to some other plant.


Verified


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 15, 2015)

All the above method REALLY does is to burn away chlorophyll. This can also be done quite effectively during the curing process. Only hassle is that it takes months of time to cure weed till it goes all golden, I have only seen ONE person ever take a cure this far. And it is by far the best tasting smoke on this planet IMO. No way I will ever torture a living organism. Once it is dead we can get into some chemistry no problem.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 15, 2015)

Impman said:


> for sure. ... I have been thinking a lot about flushing at the end. I understand the buds need nutrients and that it won't effect the flavor of the flower....but hear me out on this logic and let's discuss: plants absorb the water and nutrients you give them within minutes. a wilted plant will uptake the water you give it in a matter of minutes with capillary action... along with the nutrients in the water. so, while the flowers themselves don't instantly absorb the nutrients ( that process can take about a week, the nutrients are converted to gas form). HOWEVER, I want anyone reading this to go break up a piece of bud like your going to roll a joint... right before you roll it, inspect the bud you broke up. you will notice tiny stems that connects the flower bud together. it is all connected by stem. and everyone that smokes, smokes these tiny stems that buds are connected to. well these tiny stems have ventricle tubes that have water and nutrients (absorbed through capillary action) not yet used by the plants factories.
> while the chest beating weed nerds are correct, flowers flavor can't have salt build up or be effected by nutrient build up, the ventricle tubes In the stem sure do. buds are smoked and not eaten like an apple. so the comparison to other crops is bogus in the flushing argument. there are tiny stems with whatever nutrient you fed your plant with in every bowl you smoke. ......
> what do you guys think? kick it around in your head. I have been ...


Nutes get converted. They are building blocks. If your salts are properly chelated in 'dro, and your nutes are properly immobilized in organic, the flush is a non issue really. By this time the plant is grown. It has been totally affected by nutes and environment to be what it is. I DO NOT grow 'dro any longer but I still sit in on a fair few conversations. There is a general feeling that ORGANIC TASTES BETTER even amongst the 'dro heads and we know, they are running MY cuts lol. If you care about flavor, mix some good LIVING ORGANIC SOIL. 

It is an artform but I can in full confidence say cuts in my organic rig fetch twice the price from the same cuts in 'dro.

One sticky topic for me here is NITROGEN. As much as I feel the other nutes are OK to have around till the end, N really does ruin a bud's flavor. Organic heads can argue that it depends on the source, ammonia or nitrates, but I disagree. Too much N tastes like noob central.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nutes get converted. They are building blocks. If your salts are properly chelated in 'dro, and your nutes are properly immobilized in organic, the flush is a non issue really. By this time the plant is grown. It has been totally affected by nutes and environment to be what it is. I DO NOT grow 'dro any longer but I still sit in on a fair few conversations. There is a general feeling that ORGANIC TASTES BETTER even amongst the 'dro heads and we know, they are running MY cuts lol. If you care about flavor, mix some good LIVING ORGANIC SOIL.
> 
> It is an artform but I can in full confidence say cuts in my organic rig fetch twice the price from the same cuts in 'dro.
> 
> One sticky topic for me here is NITROGEN. As much as I feel the other nutes are OK to have around till the end, N really does ruin a bud's flavor. Organic heads can argue that it depends on the source, ammonia or nitrates, but I disagree. Too much N tastes like noob central.


Ill respectively disagree. So much(not too much) N IS needed not just while in the plant while in flower, but also in the curing process,and I do not believe organic to smoke/taste any better then many other methods I have tried and tested as well(then have other heads opinions). Boiling them roots aint torture and I can assure it does more for smoothness then the traditional "cure" does. You couldnt choke if you wanted too and there is nothing wrong with it. Personally, one day Im gonna brown bush one out.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 15, 2015)

love is like nitrogen.


----------



## Impman (Dec 22, 2015)

day 47 flower. almost there. looking amazing. this is the White. the Green Crack that is two weeks behind is the best looking bud I've ever seen. high hopes


----------



## Impman (Dec 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Sooo..... Check this and @RM3 can verify. I boil my roots 3-5 days before I plan to drop it, it imitates a flood or catastrophe(which it is) in the rootzone. The plant will continue to burn up its nutrients under the light and begin to fade also converting the sugars into alcohol which jump starts the curing process while the plant is standing. Ironically it also produces some of the sweetest/smoothest smoke I myself or mamma have ever had. You can also continue to let it stand and brown bush it or not. I did not create this method or tek but I assure you it works. Take one of your girls and do it then slide her to the side and give the space to some other plant.


that is crazy! I want to try it


----------



## Impman (Dec 22, 2015)

i am growing 10 green crack plants. they all smell and look great... but this plant in particular is something very special . it over powers the other plants smell. it is rock hard and growing like ice cream on a cone. I have two green crack mothers and praying they are this pheno


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2015)

Impman said:


> that is crazy! I want to try it





Impman said:


> i am growing 10 green crack plants. they all smell and look great... but this plant in particular is something very special . it over powers the other plants smell. it is rock hard and growing like ice cream on a cone. I have two green crack mothers and praying they are this pheno


You should give it a try come up with your own opinion of it but it does work and well imvho! You gonna clone that girl in case the mothers aint got the pheno's?


----------



## Impman (Dec 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You should give it a try come up with your own opinion of it but it does work and well imvho! You gonna clone that girl in case the mothers aint got the pheno's?


can I clone it ? I pulled two mothers just based on how well they were in veg. maybe I can harvest and revert back to veg then clone. but I heard that could mutate the pheno


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ill respectively disagree. So much(not too much) N IS needed not just while in the plant while in flower, but also in the curing process,and I do not believe organic to smoke/taste any better then many other methods I have tried and tested as well(then have other heads opinions). Boiling them roots aint torture and I can assure it does more for smoothness then the traditional "cure" does. You couldnt choke if you wanted too and there is nothing wrong with it. Personally, one day Im gonna brown bush one out.


I will be honest. I am laughing my ass off. ok so swallow some boiling water tell me it dont hurt lol. Aside from that it totally destroys micro life whereby destroying your soil whereby perpetuating a cycle of wastage. I understand most of you cats approach this as chemistry but it is biology. I do NOT dispute that your methods will produce exactly what you say. A 'brown bush' devoid of chlorophyll and packed with mature canmabinoids is a dream product. Timing and planning a good fade is essential to a great bud. I did not say nitrogen is not needed but bemoaned excessive use, there is a distinction which you need to acknowledge in order for us to communicate effectively. I was referring to a pretty nooby phenomenon anyway seriously doubt any person you know will be plagued by the classic N overdose. 

I can guarantee you a bud of organic the way I do it will blow your mind. Brothet there is a HUGE taste difference with ROLS. It is when going back to chem fed you really notice. It does come at a trade off though. Regardless of claims I am still to get the yields I did off Hydro or chem fed soil. If you produce for the commercial market the decision is a no brainer, dro is king. But you know, I didnt make the switch all willy nilly. And it wasnt me that requested the permanent switch and agreed to a price hike either. 

Not trying to rain on your parade mate. Just pointing out some different views or rather a different approach. 

I am certain I will pay top dollar for your bud.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 24, 2015)

Impman said:


> can I clone it ? I pulled two mothers just based on how well they were in veg. maybe I can harvest and revert back to veg then clone. but I heard that could mutate the pheno


You can clone while in flower and rather veg that clone. It will work better and faster than a re veg. Straight up, no mayyer the method, clones will be different from mothers. It is impossible for a plant to express ALL genetic potential at once. An individual plant getmed from seed represents your GENOTYPE, containing all gemetic potential but expressing the qualities most dominant. Take into account environmental influence in genetic expression you call it a PHENOTYPE. So phenotype is the individual as it expresses genetic potential due to encironmental influence. Now, with each generation of clones, the genotype has opportunity to express a fresh phenotype. This is not quite mutation although the difference can be so severe it LOOKS like mutation. So if you take a clone that clone has the opportunity to look and act different, adjusting the phenotype. If you clone off that clone again, another opportunity for change is presented. Generation by generation it will adapt. Cuts that have 'gone backwards' can be brought back on form by cloning. It is all about the condition of the mother. If she is happy you will most likely get perfect copies of her in her clones. If she is stressed the clones will adapt to the stress factor. This means unstable environment leads to unstable and unpredictable results. 

A re vegged plant is a stressed as fuk plant. No way you are getting a copy. It will take 3 generations to get that original pheno back if you can treat mums and clones like gold. A huge challenge will be getting your stems thick and your pre flowers to stop making weak branches and leaves pop out, sucker nodes etc.

If the mum is worth the work go for it. I just took a minute to bring back my GHASH cut it was tough.


----------



## Impman (Dec 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You can clone while in flower and rather veg that clone. It will work better and faster than a re veg. Straight up, no mayyer the method, clones will be different from mothers. It is impossible for a plant to express ALL genetic potential at once. An individual plant getmed from seed represents your GENOTYPE, containing all gemetic potential but expressing the qualities most dominant. Take into account environmental influence in genetic expression you call it a PHENOTYPE. So phenotype is the individual as it expresses genetic potential due to encironmental influence. Now, with each generation of clones, the genotype has opportunity to express a fresh phenotype. This is not quite mutation although the difference can be so severe it LOOKS like mutation. So if you take a clone that clone has the opportunity to look and act different, adjusting the phenotype. If you clone off that clone again, another opportunity for change is presented. Generation by generation it will adapt. Cuts that have 'gone backwards' can be brought back on form by cloning. It is all about the condition of the mother. If she is happy you will most likely get perfect copies of her in her clones. If she is stressed the clones will adapt to the stress factor. This means unstable environment leads to unstable and unpredictable results.
> 
> A re vegged plant is a stressed as fuk plant. No way you are getting a copy. It will take 3 generations to get that original pheno back if you can treat mums and clones like gold. A huge challenge will be getting your stems thick and your pre flowers to stop making weak branches and leaves pop out, sucker nodes etc.
> 
> If the mum is worth the work go for it. I just took a minute to bring back my GHASH cut it was tough.


thank you for that...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I will be honest. I am laughing my ass off. ok so swallow some boiling water tell me it dont hurt lol. Aside from that it totally destroys micro life whereby destroying your soil whereby perpetuating a cycle of wastage. I understand most of you cats approach this as chemistry but it is biology. I do NOT dispute that your methods will produce exactly what you say. A 'brown bush' devoid of chlorophyll and packed with mature canmabinoids is a dream product. Timing and planning a good fade is essential to a great bud. I did not say nitrogen is not needed but bemoaned excessive use, there is a distinction which you need to acknowledge in order for us to communicate effectively. I was referring to a pretty nooby phenomenon anyway seriously doubt any person you know will be plagued by the classic N overdose.
> 
> I can guarantee you a bud of organic the way I do it will blow your mind. Brothet there is a HUGE taste difference with ROLS. It is when going back to chem fed you really notice. It does come at a trade off though. Regardless of claims I am still to get the yields I did off Hydro or chem fed soil. If you produce for the commercial market the decision is a no brainer, dro is king. But you know, I didnt make the switch all willy nilly. And it wasnt me that requested the permanent switch and agreed to a price hike either.
> 
> ...


Its the end of the plants life micros no longer matter and let the bitch die as each grower see fits imho... Im not resistant to other growers methods but my experience is what I go by and I would rather ferment then cure. and boil verse hang...


Impman said:


> can I clone it ? I pulled two mothers just based on how well they were in veg. maybe I can harvest and revert back to veg then clone. but I heard that could mutate the pheno


What ^^ said but imo genetic drift is a minimal thing in clones, take a few and form your own opinion


----------



## Impman (Dec 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Its the end of the plants life micros no longer matter and let the bitch die as each grower see fits imho... Im not resistant to other growers methods but my experience is what I go by and I would rather ferment then cure. and boil verse hang...
> 
> What ^^ said but imo genetic drift is a minimal thing in clones, take a few and form your own opinion


ya, you are right. I asked a plant science doctor about clones, my family also has a pistachio grow . clones are identical copies and the only thing you need to trip on is stressing them. plants will mutate phenotypes when stressed. pretty cool.

why can't people be nicer ... this is HS forum -not some fucked up UB troll thred. No reason to tell people their ideas or stupid and it made you laugh, fucking lame ass internet bullshit, that is not the real you MH. you are a cool dude, let's set a different standard in HS


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 25, 2015)

Ya. Just give me all your info. So's I can use it when I start growin' again.


----------



## Impman (Dec 25, 2015)

Man, one thing I wish I could do is send my leafs off for analysis. there are several labs nearby that test leaf tissue and soil.... I asked my last professor what would happen if I sent a marijuana leaf... he said they would not process it. :/ see, this is the biggest problem with growing weed. the ag community can't/won't validate the industry yet because of federal laws. so, here we are arguing over what nutrients work best, what defoliating does, what PH to use... once it goes federally legal in 20 years or whenever, these forums will be looked at as a bad nightmare.
did you guys know that they take DNA tissue of fruit/nut trees and row crops . they just need the the first embriotic leafs from the seed. this saves decades of time in figuring out what traits a tree will have. as far as marijuana goes-we will know the exact genetic make up of each strain without having to flower. then we can finally do away with the silly ass names we made for strains. The Double Bubble Berry Cheese could get a name like X-91.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2015)

Impman said:


> ya, you are right. I asked a plant science doctor about clones, my family also has a pistachio grow . clones are identical copies and the only thing you need to trip on is stressing them. plants will mutate phenotypes when stressed. pretty cool.
> 
> why can't people be nicer ... this is HS forum -not some fucked up UB troll thred. No reason to tell people their ideas or stupid and it made you laugh, fucking lame ass internet bullshit, that is not the real you MH. you are a cool dude, let's set a different standard in HS


I agree actually but people can laugh it up all they want to... Once it goes outside there own bubble it becomes something worth laughing at. I know a shit ton of pretty experienced growers that brown bush there personal since you aint gonna see the streets pay out on it even tho its better quality imo...Take tobacco for example you dont see green cigarettes or cigars but its whatever.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 28, 2015)

Happy holidays, and good to see some of you still at it!


----------



## Impman (Dec 30, 2015)

first table "the white" harvested... trimming , looks like two and a half to three pounds. I'll post the total in a few days


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 30, 2015)

Impman said:


> first table "the white" harvested... trimming , looks like two and a half to three pounds. I'll post the total in a few days


WTF?!!!
...You drink Dr. Pepper?!


----------



## Impman (Dec 31, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> WTF?!!!
> ...You drink Dr. Pepper?!


lol! Sometimes.... that is my office , dirty after a 15 hour day... I was missing my jewelry loop to see trichomes for a few days. i thought I figured out my flower day was November 5. but it was actually late October as I began to think...so I was really day 63 yesterday...
my grow is 20minuted from from my work shop... out in the cuts. anyways, when you forget something for the grow it is hard to rectify it. so I finally bring my scope out to the grow yesterday and didn't even consider the plants being done.
started finding some Amber trichome and mostly milky white trichomes. so I/we cut down those twenty whites from the first table. 

Manicuring blows


----------



## Impman (Dec 31, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> Happy holidays, and good to see some of you still at it!


brother skuxx.


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 31, 2015)

Impman said:


> first table "the white" harvested... trimming , looks like two and a half to three pounds. I'll post the total in a few days


Despite the jokes. Good work man.


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 31, 2015)

Jelly.
Send some of that trim this way


----------



## Noinch (Jan 1, 2016)

Looking at everyone else's successful grows at least makes me a little happy, unlike mine. You leave them alone for one week and all hell breaks loose. Going to have to pay the utmost care and attention to these little guys over the next few weeks to keep them well enough to hopefully make it through till harvest, although doubt i'll be getting much, already had to start late, well into the season already and now this set back. Luckily I don't smoke much but I refuse to pay for weed so it has to last me quite a while  

Just transplanted the fully messed up one and the larger one into bigger pots, the seedling went straight into the big pot from the start. At least I got some varied phenotypes from these Bahia Blackhead seeds


----------



## Impman (Jan 15, 2016)

Was labeled green crack... doesn't look anything like the other GC... smells like cherry kool aid. awesome phenotype ...
anyways, I only got 2lbs 2 oz on the White table... under two 1000 w HPS . low to mid yield . still not bad, second table will harvest soon and looks higher yield


----------



## Noinch (Feb 29, 2016)

Update on the failed grow, when your grow fails there's always one good thing you can do. Make seeds. After being left with only two, one turned male and the other one i'm actually quite happy with. She's alive and well, although small, which doesn't bother me much since now i'm just after the seeds. However, I am very interested in testing the smoke at least with how these leaves are looking.
  

And the spindly more indica dominant looking male she's getting friendly with, since it's a male i couldn't really be bothered taking care of it. He's a little worse for wear but he'll live to do his job at least


----------



## DaSprout (Feb 29, 2016)

Noinch said:


> Update on the failed grow, when your grow fails there's always one good thing you can do. Make seeds. After being left with only two, one turned male and the other one i'm actually quite happy with. She's alive and well, although small, which doesn't bother me much since now i'm just after the seeds. However, I am very interested in testing the smoke at least with how these leaves are looking.
> View attachment 3620185 View attachment 3620187 View attachment 3620188
> 
> And the spindly more indica dominant looking male she's getting friendly with, since it's a male i couldn't really be bothered taking care of it. He's a little worse for wear but he'll live to do his job at least
> View attachment 3620189


The first plant looks healthy. Good job.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 3, 2016)

Summertime is coming with lots of shows coming up and the winter chill is fading... Time for a sizable grow! I'll log it! Maybe some of ya'll can help me smoke it this summer.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 3, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> Summertime is coming with lots of shows coming up and the winter chill is fading... Time for a sizable grow! I'll log it! Maybe some of ya'll can help me smoke it this summer.


Hey. You said it...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2016)

White lav time yay


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2016)

Kali mist clone
Happy to see it comin along shed most its leaves


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 7, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 3625773
> White lav time yay


White lav lookin nice!

I'm getting to the end of one of my BEK phenos I really liked


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 9, 2016)

Getting a nice foot funk smell to her.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 10, 2016)

@[email protected] - how do you boil those roots? I'll give it a try. Just boil some water and water?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> @[email protected] - how do you boil those roots? I'll give it a try. Just boil some water and water?


Pretty much man just boil water and water once with said boiling water then put to the side.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 14, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Pretty much man just boil water and water once with said boiling water then put to the side.


Cool - I'll give it a go with the lady above sister when she's ready.

Probably about 1-2 weeks from harvest on the buds above. More pics coming...


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 20, 2016)

Harvest time 

Really looking forward to smoking this one


----------



## Noinch (Mar 24, 2016)

So things are moving very slowly with my little seed plant, bahia blackhead is supposed to be indica dom. I hear that kc has a fair bit of instability with a lot of their stuff, I know the mother of this plant is a brazilian sativa but damn this thing looks sativa all the way, been flowering for at least 6 weeks at this point moving very very slowly, some seeds have already half burst out of some calyx's and look almost fully ripe


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 24, 2016)

Noinch said:


> So things are moving very slowly with my little seed plant, bahia blackhead is supposed to be indica dom. I hear that kc has a fair bit of instability with a lot of their stuff, I know the mother of this plant is a brazilian sativa but damn this thing looks sativa all the way, been flowering for at least 6 weeks at this point moving very very slowly, some seeds have already half burst out of some calyx's and look almost fully ripe
> View attachment 3639998 View attachment 3639999


Those are pretty! I love the pure sativas.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 25, 2016)

I've been wanting to grow some bog genetics for a while. Usually hard to find seeds...

US company!
http://oregongreenseed.com/seed-company/bog-seeds/


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 25, 2016)

You still around Mr Duck?... I have a question or two for you... esters... extracting and defatting/oiling...


----------



## RM3 (Mar 25, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> You still around Mr Duck?... I have a question or two for you... esters... extracting and defatting/oiling...


I paged him for you


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 25, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> You still around Mr Duck?... I have a question or two for you... esters... extracting and defatting/oiling...


i'm not on very often but apparently messages still reach me pretty quickly  Thanks Rid btw.
You talking about cannabinoid esters or what?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 26, 2016)

MrEDuck said:


> i'm not on very often but apparently messages still reach me pretty quickly  Thanks Rid btw.
> You talking about cannabinoid esters or what?


I will PM you after the weekend good Sir! If I can get them out of cannabis too that will be great but I am in the e-liquid game right now so if I can get them out of a freeze dried cheese cake I will be ECSTATIC! 

Willing to do quite a bit in return for help with my methods. I will PM you soon as Easter weekend is over and I have a minute to type in leisure...


----------



## Noinch (Apr 21, 2016)

Finally getting somewhere


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 21, 2016)

Same here 
 
Still another week or so to go but lookin and smellin nice


----------



## Noinch (May 12, 2016)

Finally looks like we're almost there, decided to take one of the small buds off just for something to smoke instead of regular street weed. 

Always hard to tell when pure sativas are done, some amber way early, some the pistils never brown. Thinking it's near done from what I've tested. Its definitely eating itself, hopefully that'll clear up some of the leaves, leafy as all fuck. Definitely going to run it a little bit longer but don't feel like sitting on this plant for another month


----------



## NirvAnamation (May 12, 2016)

I am quite excited to contribute to this =) In due time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2016)

I just do not know how you bastards let this die...it maybe hs but this what we all have in common no doubt!! Wheres the buds??? O shit well I guess i'll show off some of my poor garbage to world￼
 
 
Goat cheese. @abe supercro. And @Growan


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I just do not know how you bastards let this die...it maybe hs but this what we all have in common no doubt!! Wheres the buds??? O shit well I guess i'll show off some of my poor garbage to world￼
> View attachment 3722684
> View attachment 3722685
> Goat cheese. @abe supercro. And @Growan


Hey Whodat- looks like you've got a nice gal there!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2016)

Whit lav tester
 
Kali mist 
 
Cherry pie x chem 4
 
Jackberry x mad scientist


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Hey Whodat- looks like you've got a nice gal there!


Had a male too out of those beans too but it just wasnt meant to be I really wanted to get some beans out of her...O well she is going to be mothered no doubt...Golden Goat pheno only thing coming out IMO...not a hint of cheese or really a Indi pheno thinking 10 - 12 weeks shes @ 6wks now


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Had a male too out of those beans too but it just wasnt meant to be I really wanted to get some beans out of her...O well she is going to be mothered no doubt...Golden Goat pheno only thing coming out IMO...not a hint of cheese or really a Indi pheno thinking 10 - 12 weeks shes @ 6wks now


The Nevil's Wreck is what rare dankness used as the male to cross to the golden goat for GWH. Dairy Queen was the male crossed to the female GWH. A lot of haze in the goat wreck haze crosses.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2016)

Well I thoroughly impressed with it abe!! She likes her h2o tho other then that fantastic to grow! That was a 4 wk veg. Pming now lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 22, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Same here
> View attachment 3662541
> Still another week or so to go but lookin and smellin nice


now thats daaaankk i can smell it from here


----------

